# Neue Weltordnung?



## L1qu1dat0r (23. April 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin in letzter Zeit öfter an youtube Videos hängengeblieben,zb. über die Rothschilds,Bilderberger,skulland Bones,Iluminatie...usw. und einer Neuen Weltordnung.
Das schien mir zuerst ziemlich Hanebüchelnd,aber es würde so manches erklären.
Alleine das Imperium der Rothschilds und die Wirtschaftlichen verknüpfungen sind sehr informativ.
zb. :




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JwqXYvM2gzA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Oder:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eine Weitere Quelle über die Rothschilds:
Nathan Mayer Rothschild | Der Honigmann sagt...

Die Bilderberger tauchen auch immer wieder bei diversen Videos auf.

Bei einer Peruianischen Freimaurer HP ist unter anderem ein Bilderberg-link dabei^^.

Gran Logia Patriotica del Peru del Antiguo y Primitivo Rito Egipcio de MemphisDie Mitgliederliste ist auch ganz interresant:
Former Steering Committee Members | Bilderberg Meetings

Ich hab in einigen Videos gesehen ,das die ganze Welt und Europa destabiliesiert werden soll (Kampf gegen den Terror),
um die eine Weltregierung vorzubereiten.Und die Menschen besser ausspioniert werden können(Datenschutz).

Die Weltregierung hat unter anderem das Ziel die Befölkerung unter einer halben Millionen zu halten (der Rest muß verschwinden).
Bargeld abzuschaffen(RIF-Chip unter der Haut),das ist dann Ausweis und Bankkarte drauf gespeichert und noch mehr.
Ohne das Ding wird man sonnst nicht mehr am Öffentlichen Leben teilhaben können.
Die einfachen Leute(die nicht zu der Elite gehören)sollen in Armut die Arbeit für die Reichen tun.
Georg Orwells 1984 ist ein Witz dagegen.

Jeder Mensch fast seine Meinung der Welt durch die" Freie Presse",die zt.in Rothschilds Hand ist.
Reuter,TAP........
Der Goldpreis wird jeden Tag durch die Rothschilds festgesetzt (wie praktisch).
Fast alle Politiker an den Schaltstellen sind nur Marionetten ,der Hochfinanz (Rothschild ,Rockefeller etc.).

Bin ich einer Verschwörungs theorie aufgesessen oder macht das alles Sinn ??
Fast alle US -Presidenten sind in Geheimbünden^^.
Kenedy wollte mit der Geheimnisskrämerei schluss machen ^^.
An Bord der Malaysia Air Maschiene ,die Spurlos verschwunden ist ,befanden sich 5 Asiaten die ein Patent auf einen RIF-Chip eingereicht haben,das aber Monatelang verschleppt worden ist.
Der 6. der auch berechtigt ist das Patent zu stellen,ist ein Lakeie der Rothschilds.^^
Der Kampf gegen den Terror ist auch so ein Witz ,die Welt wird belogen von den Amis^^^.
Das Recht des einzelnen wird zugunsten der Terrorbekämpfung eingeschränkt,bzw. aufgehoben.
Voratsdatenspeicherung ,Videoüberwachung etc. .

Ich konnte die Themen nur anreissen da alles sehr Komplex ist.
Ihr könnt ja selber mal Googeln,da findet sich genug Material.
*Mich würde eure Meinung zur Weltregierung interessieren.*


----------



## Threshold (23. April 2016)

Das einzige, was ich von den Rothschilds weiß, ist dass die mal gesagt haben sollen, dass wenn sie die Macht über das Geld eines Landes haben, es ihnen egal ist, wer dort die Regierung stellt.
Sieht man heute gut an den Rating Agenturen, denen das auch am Arsch vorbei geht, wer wo regiert.
Andererseits haben die Rating Agenturen auch gesagt, dass die Derivate von Lehman Brother super sind und was dabei raus kam, wissen wir ja alle.

Aber von einer "Weltregierung" würde ich nicht reden, jedes Wirtschaftsunternehmen oder Finanzdienstleister hat seine eigenen Interessen, die koordinieren sich da nicht.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (23. April 2016)

"Gib mir die Kontrolle über das Geld einer Nation und es interessiert mich nicht, wer dessen Gesetze macht;"
- Mayer Amschel Rothschild (1744-1812), Gründer der Rothschild-Banken-Dynastie

Lehman Brother musste Fallen,mit Kriesen kann man Gut Geld verdienen.
Die Ganze Politik und Wirtschaft ist Irational geworden,der volle Wahnsinn,macht nur Sinn das einige Leute das ganze steuern um ihre Ziele zu erfüllen.

Das Ziel ist die Weltregierung NWO,Neue Weltordnung.

http://Freiheit durch Wissen - NEWS: Massenvernichtung auf Ansage

Skull and Bones Tafel, in der sich fast alle Presidenten der USA befinden.


----------



## Polyethylen (23. April 2016)

DIe NWO ist nichts weiter als eine Verschwörungstheorie, die in vor allem in der "Youtube-Uni" gelehrt wird, gemeinsam mit Chemtrails, Impfgegnern, Reichsbürgern, Rothschilds und was weiß ich noch alles. Neue Weltordnung (Verschworungstheorie) – Wikipedia.
"Der Honigmann sagt" ist auch nur eine antisemitische Eso-, Reichsdeppen- und Verschwörungseite, da warnt mich auch das Web of Trust-Plugin davor. 
Naja, bei manchen Typen macht die Evolution auch mal Pause.


----------



## rabe08 (23. April 2016)

Du solltest Dir selbst Deine Meinung bilden. Was Du da an Informationen findest, schwankt zwischen "stimmt" und "Geisteskrankheit". Das ist oft auch das Perfide, denn nur weil ein Teil einer Aussage stimmt, muss die Gesamtaussage nicht stimmen. Und kurz noch meine Meinung: wir befinden uns in der Endphase des Wirtschaftsliberalismus. Die Idee, dass der Markt alles regelt, ist am Ende. Inwzischen haben die meisten Menschen verstanden, dass es so nicht weitergeht. TTIP gehört da mit rein, es ist eines der letzten Zuckungen des Wirtschaftsliberalismus. Leider hat sich in der Politik diese Erkenntnis noch nicht durchgesetzt.

Beispiel: Bernie Sanders. Ich habe intensive Verbindungen in die Staaten und höre von dort viele Einzelmeinungen. Generell kann man sagen, dass Bernie Sanders bei den unter 30jährigen Wählern eine Zustimmungsqoute von rund 80% hat (lässt sich leicht verifizieren, gibt Statistiken dazu). Das sind die Leute, die heute schon erkennen, dass sie die Opfer des Wirtschaftliberalismus sind. Der Markt regelt eben nicht alles, diese Generation weiß, dass es Ihnen deutlich schlechter gehen wir als Ihren Eltern. Weil sie z.B. mit 250.000 USD Schulden aus der Ausbildung in die Arbeit kommt. Und diese Arbeit schlecht bezahlt ist, da die Reallöhne in den USA seit 30 Jahren nicht gestiegen sind (auch dazu gibt es recherschierbare Statistiken). Deshalb wollen sie einen echten "Change". Trump würde den auch bringen, aber ich habe in letzter Zeit oft gehört "Sanders ist wie Trump, aber ohne den Hass". Auch junge Menschen, die sich selbst als Republikaner bezeichnen, sind Sanders-Anhänger und -Wähler. 

Gegen diesen Change - der kommen wird - bäumen sich die Konzerne und Banken auf. Die gigantischen Gewinne dieser Unternehmen basieren weitestgehend darauf, dass sie sich aufgrund der bestehenden Marktderegulierung weitestgehend aus der Gesellschaft verabschieden konnten, was z.B. Steuern angeht. Eine Organisation dieses Widerstandes wird es geben, aber immer in Gruppen, nie über das Gesamte. Dazu sind die Interessen dieser Unternehmen zu unterschiedlich und auch immer wieder konträr zueinander. Eher wird das Lobbyismus finanziert und forciert. Das ist einer der wahren Kerne in diesen Verschwörungstheorien. Es gibt in Berlin, Brüssel, London, Washington usw. viele "Firmen", deren Geschäftsmodell Lobbyismus ist. Diese werden mit vielen Millionen von interessierten Firmen finanziert. Es haben sich dort Branchenverbände angesiedelt, aber auch reine Söldner. In der Vergangenheit ist des öfteren bekannt geworden, dass ganze Gesetzesentwürfe von solch Lobbyverbänden geschrieben wurden.  Auch hier findest Du Interessantes: Lobbyismus: Bundestag legt Inhaber von Hausausweisen offen - Politik - Tagesspiegel .

Also wieder: All diese VTs haben oft wahre Aspekte. Aber Irgendwann, ziemlich schnell, zeigen diese VTs ganz harte Anzeichen von Geisteskrankheiten. Das echte Problem ist vielmehr, dass das Wahlvolk immer wieder die Kreuzchen an den selben Stellen macht. Wo das nicht mehr passiert, siehe z.B. Griechenland, Spanien, Island, Schottland u.A., passiert auch was. Demokratie funktioniert, wenn sie wahrgenommen wird. Und es gibt keine Weltregierung, die das verhindert.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (23. April 2016)

@Polyethelen
Du bist also der Meinung,das alle Staaten Autonom und unabhängig regieren und den Willen ihres Volkes vertreten ?
Das sie nicht der Wirtschaftslobby nach dem Mund regieren?
Das die Amis keine Völkischen Sauereien abziehen und alle belügen ?
Das 9/11 Terroristen waren ?


----------



## Nightslaver (23. April 2016)

Es gibt schon Bestrebungen den Status Quo beim Geld zu zementieren, aber das hat absolut nichts mit einer neuen Weltordnung / Regierung zu tun und ist sicher auch nicht zentralistisch durch eine Verschwörung gesteuert.
Aber es kommt halt nicht von nirgendwo das 65 Personen die Hälfte des Weltvermögens besitzen...

Diese Bestrebungen das der wer Geld hat dieses auch behalten will und in der Verwandschaft halten / weiterreichen will gab es schon immer in der Menschheitsgeschichte, seit das Geld erfunden wurde. Früher nannte sich das mal Adel, heute gibts dafür mehr Bezeichnungen (Spekulanten, Manager, Berater, Aktionäre, ect. pp.).
Wer Geld hat kann halt auch sehr weitreichend Politik und Wirtschaft in seine Interessenrichtung zur Wahrung des eigenen Wohlstands lenken und das wird halt auch schamlos auf dem Rücken der Mehrheit ausgenutzt.

Eines steht aber devinitiv fest, auf diesen Schwachsinn von "Neuer Weltordnung" sollte ein denkender Mensch nichts geben, da kann man ganuso gut glauben das Außerirdische unsere  Weltpolitik lenken und Elvis entführt haben, sowie das die katholische Kirche die Wahrheit sagt das die Menschheit nicht älter als 8000 Jahre ist und die Erde nicht rund sondern eine Scheibe ist und der Mittelpunkt des Universums bildet. 



L1qu1dat0r schrieb:


> @Polyethelen
> Du bist also der Meinung,das alle Staaten Autonom und unabhängig regieren und den Willen ihres Volkes vertreten ?
> Das sie nicht der Wirtschaftslobby nach dem Mund regieren?



Nein Staaten sind heute nicht mehr völlig autonom, in Zeiten der Globalisierung können sie das auch garnicht mehr, weil das Geld und die Wirtschaft heute Global vernetzt sind.
Entsprechend haben heute Aktionäre und Konzerne einen großen Einfluss darauf wie die Wirtschaft und Sozialpolitik von Ländern am anderen Ende der Welt aussehn und setzen dies auch teils rigeros durch indem sie sich Einfluss und Stimmen kaufen.
Das hat aber absolut nichts mit einer Weltverschwörung von Geheimbünden zu tun.



L1qu1dat0r schrieb:


> Das die Amis keine Völkischen Sauereien abziehen und alle belügen ?



Und was für "völkische" Sauerein und Lügen sollen das sein?



L1qu1dat0r schrieb:


> Das 9/11 Terroristen waren ?



Natürlich waren das Terroristen. Was denkst du wäre wohl los wen ein Whistleblower aufdecken würde das der Staat da federführend war. Und du darfst mal darauf wetten, irgendwer würde mit so einem Geheimnis nicht leben können und hätte da geplaudert (siehe Snowden, ect.).


----------



## Bester_Nick (23. April 2016)

Wisst ihr, was Deutschland rückwärts gelesen heißt?  Dnalhcstued! 

Was ihr Echsenmenschen Deutschland nennt ist doch nicht weiter als eine de facto besetzte, nicht souveräne Groß-GmbH, regiert von Baron Rothschild ... und Eichhörnchen.


----------



## Threshold (23. April 2016)

L1qu1dat0r schrieb:


> Du bist also der Meinung,das alle Staaten Autonom und unabhängig regieren und den Willen ihres Volkes vertreten ?



Die Regierungen vertreten vor allem die Interessen ihrer Wirtschaft und den Bankensektor. Für den Menschen selbst hat noch keiner was getan, denn angesichts von 7 Milliarden Menschen ist ein Individuum sowieso nichts wert.



L1qu1dat0r schrieb:


> Das sie nicht der Wirtschaftslobby nach dem Mund regieren?



Natürlich tun sie das, das tun alle, egal wen du wählst, denn alle hängen an der aktuellen Wirtschaftspolitik.
Du müsstest als eine neue Form der Wirtschafts einführen oder entwickeln, das von den Leuten akzeptiert wird und die Leute, die Kapital besitzen, dieses Kapital für nichtig erklären. Kapital sind ja nur Zahlen in irgendeinem Computer hat haben zum größten Teil keinen Bezug zur Realität.



L1qu1dat0r schrieb:


> Das die Amis keine Völkischen Sauereien abziehen und alle belügen ?



Sind die Europäer denn besser?
Die haben in früheren Zeit die gesamte Welt ausgebeutet, Genozid an den Indianern in Amerika begannen, Menschen versklavt und betreiben das meiste davon heute immer noch, wird nur anders genannt.



L1qu1dat0r schrieb:


> Das 9/11 Terroristen waren ?



Klar waren sie das. Was auch sonst?


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (23. April 2016)

Die Richtig "Kranken Sachen" hab ich gar nicht erwähnt^^.
Aber wenn eine Familie mehr oder weniger bestimmen kann welche Pressemiteilungen in der Welt verbreitet werden sollen,
dann bin ich schon Skeptisch was ich glauben kann und was gezielte Desinformation ist^^.
Warum wird gebetsmühlenartig verbreitet das die Erde durch einen Urknall entstanden ist sich alles Evolutionär entwickelt hat und das ganze in Milliarden von Jahren?
Das ganze ist eine Theorie die *nicht* bewiesen ist.
Darwin hat sich zum schluss seines Lebens mehr gegen die Theorie ausgesprochen^^.
Sie hat viel zu viele Löcher.
Aber sie wird in der Schule als Fackt gelehrt^^.


----------



## Threshold (23. April 2016)

Springer und Mohn diktieren ja in Deutschland die Meinung des Volkes.
Konnte man gut beim Ex Präsidenten Wulff sehen, der von der Springer Presse hoch gelobt wurde und dann niedergeschrieben wurde, als er sich von Springer abnabeln wollte.
Genauso muss man kritisieren, dass sich Wirtschaftsunternehmen oder Lobbyisten in den Lehrplan der Schulen einmischen und vorschreiben wollen, was gelehrt werden soll -- mit Hilfe von Lehrmaterial, was gestellt ist.
Hier ist meiner Meinung nach der Staat gefragt, der sich darum kümmern sollte -- durch mehr Geld in die Bildung.
Steuerlöcher stopfen und das Geld in die Bildung stecken. Das wäre ein Anfang.

Macht nur leider niemand, weil jeder Politiker später mal einen Beratervertrag von den Firmen haben will, wenn er aus der Politik ausscheidet.
Zum Beispielt die Automobilindustrie. Die haben einen Verband, der sich um Lobbyismus kümmert.
Der Präsident ist Matthias Wittmann. Der war mal früher Verkehrsminister unter Kohl und hat die ENBW und so beraten.
Politer -- Beratervertrag -- Lobbyismus. So läuft das System nun mal.


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (23. April 2016)

L1qu1dat0r schrieb:


> Die Richtig "Kranken Sachen" hab ich gar nicht erwähnt^^.


Dann tu das.



L1qu1dat0r schrieb:


> Aber wenn eine Familie mehr oder weniger bestimmen kann welche Pressemiteilungen in der Welt verbreitet werden sollen,
> dann bin ich schon Skeptisch was ich glauben kann und was gezielte Desinformation ist^^.


Man sollte generell skeptisch ggü. den Medien sein, egal woher sie stammen.



L1qu1dat0r schrieb:


> Warum wird gebetsmühlenartig verbreitet das die Erde durch einen Urknall  entstanden ist sich alles Evolutionär entwickelt hat und das ganze in  Milliarden von Jahren?
> Das ganze ist eine Theorie die *nicht* bewiesen ist.


Vielleicht weil es die Theorie ist die am wahrscheinlichsten richtig ist.
Außerdem gibt es ziemlich viele Rechnungen die "bis kurz nach dem Urknall" gehen, die Erklären wie das ganze Materiegedöns entstanden ist. Diese Rechnungen außer acht zu lassen und irgendwas von dem allwissenden Schöpfer zu brabbeln wäre kompletter Bullshit.
Wenn du noch eine physikalisch so halbwegs bewiesene Theorie hast, her damit.



L1qu1dat0r schrieb:


> Aber sie wird in der Schule als Fackt gelehrt^^.


Höchstens auf der Haupt- oder Sonderschule.
Auf der Realschule und dem Gymnasium die ich besucht habe, wurde das als Theorie dargestellt.
Aber was ist überhaupt ein "Fackt"?


----------



## Nightslaver (23. April 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Politiker -- Beratervertrag -- Lobbyismus. So läuft das System nun mal.



Tja, leider läuft es so und wird so weiterlaufen solange das Volk nicht gegen diese Praxis aufbegehrt.
Das würde zum Beispiel mal dabei anfangen das man von Politikern fordert ihre Einkünfte offenlegen zu müssen und diese keine Posten bekleiden dürfen / Beraterverträge annehmen dürfen die mit ihrem politischen Amt in Konflikt stehen.
Außerdem müssten Politiker mindestens 4 Jahre nach Ende ihrer politischen Laufbahn keinen Job annehmen der in den Bereich ihres letzten politischen Amts fallen.


----------



## Seeefe (23. April 2016)

L1qu1dat0r schrieb:


> Warum wird gebetsmühlenartig verbreitet das die Erde durch einen Urknall entstanden ist sich alles Evolutionär entwickelt hat und das ganze in Milliarden von Jahren?
> Das ganze ist eine Theorie die *nicht* bewiesen ist.
> Darwin hat sich zum schluss seines Lebens mehr gegen die Theorie ausgesprochen^^.
> Sie hat viel zu viele Löcher.
> Aber sie wird in der Schule als Fackt gelehrt^^.



Worauf willst du denn hinaus? 

Darwin stand nie komplett hinter seiner Evolutionstheorie, das lag aber daran, das er mehr Menschen damit vor den Kopf gestoßen hat als VW seinen Clean-Diesel Abnehmern.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (23. April 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Klar waren sie das. Was auch sonst?



Na ja das so ein Aluminiumflieger der Teilweise bei Vögeln schlapp macht, durch massive Stahlträger nicht gebremst wird,
so das Teile (Feuerball)auf der anderen Seite wieder austritt,klingt schon unglaubwürdig.
Desweiteren ist es schon recht schwierig für erfahrene Piloten Manuell so zu fliegen das man mit ca. 500-600 kmh in einen Turm fliegen kann.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SQheughDsbk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (23. April 2016)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Worauf willst du denn hinaus?
> 
> Darwin stand nie komplett hinter seiner Evolutionstheorie, das lag aber daran, das er mehr Menschen damit vor den Kopf gestoßen hat als VW seinen Clean-Diesel Abnehmern.



Darauf ,das wenn man oft Genug eine "Unwarheit"verkündet und sie überall Publiziert ,sie irgentwann geglaubt wird.
Rothschild-Presse


----------



## Threshold (23. April 2016)

Warum wohl heißt die Evolutionstheorie Theorie?
Weil sie eine Theorie ist.
Die Wissenschaft sagt nie, dass irgendwas so oder so ist und dass es keine andere mehr gibt.
Wissenschaft falsifiziert. Bisher hat sich die Evolutionstheorie als eine gute Theorie dargestellt. 
Genauso deckt sich die Urknalltheorie mit dem, was wir bisher so erforscht haben.
Ohne die Quantentheorie würde kein Computer der Welt funktionieren. Ergo kann sie nicht so falsch sein.
Ebenso funktionieren GPS Satelliten sehr gut, ohne die allgemeine Relativitätstheorie nicht möglich.
Es sind alles nur Theorien, aber eine weitere Forschung und Erkenntnis kann nicht die physikalischen Gesetze außer Kraft setzen, die wir schon kennen.
Genauso gibt es keine unbekannten Elemente mehr, alles, was auf natürlichen Wege in den Sternen entstehen kann, ist uns bekannt.

Ach, komm jetzt nicht mit dem 9/11 Unsinn. Da sind schon ganze Threads dran gescheitert.


----------



## Polyethylen (23. April 2016)

Natürlich war 9/11 von Terroristen gemacht.
Und die Urknall- und Evolutionstheorie ist um einiges realistischer als das, was die Kirche dazu sagt.
Sie ist zumindest nach heutigem Kenntnisstand die Theorie, die alles am besten erklärt. Wie kann denn die Erde nur ca. 6000 Jahre alt sein, wenn man mit der C14-Methode ein Alter von ca. 60.000 Jahren sicher bestimmen kann?
Ich persönlich bin mir auch ziemlich sicher, das die Evolutionstheorie von der Grundlage her korrekt ist, vor allem bestätigen ja neue Erkenntnisse immer weiter diese Theorie. Die Schöpfung ist nur eine Geschichte, die sich mal jemand mit viel Fantasie ausgedacht hat, nichts weiter.

Aber gut, vielleicht bin ich auch schon viel zu lange manipuliert worden, um die WAHRHEIT(tm) erkennen zu können. Studiere ja schließlich was aus den bösen Naturwissenschaften (Lebensmittelchemie) 
Eins ist aber sicher: Die Medien manipulieren (vielleicht auch teilweise nur unwissentlich, weil die Autoren über spezielle Themen eig. keinen Plan haben) die Allgemeinheit, sieht man ja aktuell am "bösen" Glyphosat. Oder ganz allgemein tagtäglich in der Bild (da aber bestimmt eher wissentlich).

Ich hab jetzt schon Angst das dieser Schnulli dieses Forum erreicht hat. Naja, die Hetzfrauen, Zentrum der Gesundheit & Co. leisten halt gute Arbeit.


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (23. April 2016)

L1qu1dat0r schrieb:


> Na ja das so ein Aluminiumflieger der Teilweise bei Vögeln schlapp macht, durch massive Stahlträger nicht gebremst wird.[/video]


Die Dinger wiegen 50-60Tonnen, schonmal was von Massenträgheit gehört?!
Und das die Aluminiumflieger bei Vögeln schlapp macht liegt daran das die Viecher in die Turbine geraten und die dadurch beschädigt werden kann.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (23. April 2016)

@Threshold
Aber warum wird eine Therorie so in den Schulen gelehrt als sei es Fackt?
An anpassung der Individien an ihre Umgebung (Mutation) glaube ich auch,aber das alles von selbst entstanden ist bezweifele ich^^.
Weil in jedem Lebewesen Information steckt (DNS) die nicht evolotionär enstehen kann^^.


----------



## Nightslaver (23. April 2016)

L1qu1dat0r schrieb:


> Na ja das so ein Aluminiumflieger der Teilweise bei Vögeln schlapp macht, durch massive Stahlträger nicht gebremst wird,
> so das Teile (Feuerball)auf der anderen Seite wieder austritt,klingt schon unglaubwürdig.
> Desweiteren ist es schon recht schwierig für erfahrene Piloten Manuell so zu fliegen das man mit ca. 500-600 kmh in einen Turm fliegen kann.
> 
> ...



Nimm dir ein Luftgewehr mit Aluminiummunition und eine dünne Stahlplatte, du wirst überrascht sein welch heftige Wirkung so ein Aluminiumgeschoss hat und wie realistisch entsprechend die Wirkung eines solchen Alufliegers auf die Stahlträger des World Trade Centers ist, vor allem wen er voller Kerosin ist und die Teile des Fliegers und Gebäudes wie Geschosse einer Schrotflinte umherfliegen...


----------



## Threshold (23. April 2016)

L1qu1dat0r schrieb:


> Aber warum wird eine Therorie so in den Schulen gelehrt als sei es Fackt?



Wieso Fakt?
Es ist eine Theorie und als solche wird sie auch gelehrt, einfach auch deswegen, weils es keine andere Theorie gibt, die das erklären kann und die eben falsifizierbar ist.



L1qu1dat0r schrieb:


> An anpassung der Individien an ihre Umgebung (Mutation) glaube ich auch,aber das alles von selbst entstanden ist bezweifele ich^^.
> Weil in jedem Lebewesen Information steckt (DNS) die nicht evolotionär enstehen kann^^.



Tja, es gibt viele Theorien, wieso aus einer Amonisäure ein lebendiges Wesen geworden ist. Genau weiß das keiner, wird vermtlich auch niemals erforscht werden können. 
Das liegt schlicht daran, dass eine unfassbare Zeitspanne vorhanden ist. Die Erde hat rund 1 Milliarde Jahre gebraucht, bis die ersten Einzeller entstanden sind.
Ich kann mir 1 Milliarde Jahre nicht vorstellen.
Die Sonne war früher aber deutlich stahlungsärmer als heute, daher ist es durchaus möglich, dass sich Moleküle unter Wasser zu immer größeren Molekülen zusammengesetzt haben. Schwarze Raucher spielen sicher auch eine Rolle.
Außerdem muss man von dem Gedanken wegkommen, dass das Leben in einer bestimmten Pfütze entstanden ist. Das Leben ist vermutlich global aufgetreten.
Und wieso sollte die DNS nicht entstanden sein? Schließlich besteht sie aus nur 4 unterschiedlichen Basen.
Und angesichts dessen, dass die leichten Elemente sehr häufig anzutreffen sind als die weit schwereren, ist es auch kein Wunder, dass sich das Leben aus den paar Elementen entwickelt hat.
Die entstanden ja in den Sternen. 

Ich hab in letzter Zeit eine Menge Harald Lesch geguckt.


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (23. April 2016)

L1qu1dat0r schrieb:


> Aber warum wird eine Therorie so in den Schulen gelehrt als sei es Fackt?


Wird sie nicht.



L1qu1dat0r schrieb:


> An anpassung der Individien an ihre Umgebung (Mutation) glaube ich  auch,aber das alles von selbst entstanden ist bezweifele ich^^.


Und das ist eine Veränderung der DNS.



L1qu1dat0r schrieb:


> Weil in jedem Lebewesen Information steckt (DNS) die nicht evolotionär enstehen kann^^.


Evolutionär ist gar nichts entstanden, die Evolution ist die Weiterentwicklung. Dein Satz macht gar keinen Sinn wenn man sich mal die Bedeutung des Wortes "Evolution" anschaut.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (23. April 2016)

Noch so ein Thread wo ich mir einfach nur  denke...


----------



## Noirsoleil (23. April 2016)

*@ **L1qu1dat0r*

Beschäftige dich mal mit Physik/Chemie und Stochastik. Denn am Ende ist es doch so, dass nahezu alles was in der Physik z.B. an Formeln und Konstanten gelehrt wird nur Theorie ist. 
Beispiel? Nach heutigen Verständnis beträgt z.B. die Elementarladung rund 1,6*10^-19C. Das wurde bereits in unzähligen Versuchen bestätigt. Trotzdem könnte es jederzeit passieren, das ein Experiment diese Zahl widerlegt und dann hätte die Elementarladung halt einen neuen Wert. Es sind immer nur Versuche, Experimente und Vermutungen. Letztendlich hast du in den Naturwissenschaften NIEMALS endgültige Sicherheit. Es geht immer nur darum welche momentane Theorie am wahrscheinlichsten ist (Siehe String-Theorie). Also am Ende werden in der Schule gar keine Fakten sondern immer nur Theorien gelehrt. Aber so läuft die Welt halt. 

Und übrigens, solltest weniger Akte X gucken. Manchen scheint das einfach nicht zu bekommen.


----------



## Seeefe (23. April 2016)

Selbst 1+1=2 ist auch einfach nur ein Axiom. Ist halt so und bisher kam die Welt damit ja auch wunderbar zurecht


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. April 2016)

L1qu1dat0r schrieb:


> Weil in jedem Lebewesen Information steckt (DNS) die nicht evolotionär enstehen kann^^.


Komisch, es gibt alle benötigten Bausteine, z.B. einfache Aminosäuren, in Kometen. Das Leben entstand langsam über einen sehr langen Zeitraum. Wahrscheinlicher findest Du, wenn ich Deine Worte richtig deute, dass anstatt eines plausiblen langsamen Entwicklungsprozess ein allmächtiger Gott aus dem Nichts entstanden ist, der dann das Weltall erschuf. Das ist doch reichlich absurd, oder? Ein allmächtiger Gott ist noch erheblich komplexer als alle Lebewesen zusammen. 

Aber wer auf solche Gedanken kommt, sieht natürlich überall dunkle Mächte. Bemerkt ihr nicht, dass die ganzen im Eingangsthema  erwähnten Themen nicht weiter als billige antisemitische Propaganda ist, die von dummen Menschen aufgegriffen und unreflektiert verbreitet wird? Das Internet, ohne Verständnis angewendet, ist nicht weiter als eine Dummheitverbreitungsmaschine. Warum wohl gab und gibt es seit  Jahrtausenden Bibliothen, in denen sinnvolles Wissen gesammelt wird und kein Schwachsinn? Diese ganzen Verschwörungstheorien dienen wenigen, die sich mit dem Verkauf Büchern und sonstigem Schmarr bereichern. Dann doch lieber ein schönes Erich von Däniken-Buch lesen, da weiss man, dass es nichts als gute Fiction ist.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (23. April 2016)

Die Information die in der DNS steckt kann nicht von selber entstanden sein,so war das gemeint.
Weil da der Bauplan des Lebewesens drinn gespeichert ist was aus jeder Zelle im Körper entstehen soll usw. .

Nur weil die Rothschild jüdischem Ursprungs sind ist der Thread bestimmt nicht Antisemitistisch^^.
Da ich um eure Meinung gebeten habe ,bedanke ich mich erstmal für die Rege teilnahme.
Das ich eine Kontroverse Diskusion auslöse war mir im vorfeld schon klaar.


----------



## Jimiblu (23. April 2016)

Der ganze Kram über die NWO klingt für mich genauso überzeugend wie die youtube videos über 'reptilienmenschen'.[emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (23. April 2016)

L1qu1dat0r schrieb:


> Die Information die in der DNS steckt kann nicht von selber entstanden sein,so war das gemeint.
> Weil da der Bauplan des Lebewesens drinn gespeichert ist was aus jeder Zelle im Körper entstehen soll usw. .


Doch kann er.
Das Leben fing mit Einzellern an und heute gibt es die DNS. Jeder, komplexe Mehrzeller hat eine DNS. Wo soll denn die bitte herkommen ? Borg ?


----------



## Nightslaver (23. April 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Doch kann er.
> Das Leben fing mit Einzellern an und heute gibt es die DNS. Jeder, komplexe Mehrzeller hat eine DNS. *Wo soll denn die bitte herkommen ? Borg ?*



Von Gott! Und Gott hat dazu ein Raumschiff benötigt, um es auf die Erde zu bringen, wie wir seit Star Trek V wissen.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (23. April 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Von Gott! Und Gott hat dazu ein Raumschiff benötigt, um es auf die Erde zu bringen, wie wir seit Star Trek V wissen.


Schlechtester Star Trek Film aller Zeiten. 


Gab es nicht schon mal so einen Thread der direkt dicht gemacht wurde ?


----------



## Poulton (23. April 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 ...



Polyethylen schrieb:


> "Der Honigmann sagt" ist auch nur eine antisemitische Eso-, Reichsdeppen- und Verschwörungseite, da warnt mich auch das Web of Trust-Plugin davor.


Der Mann hat noch was auf dem Kerbholz: Die klebrigen Lugen des „Honigmanns“ – Von Verschworungen und Propaganda (Wurde die GermanWings-Maschine mit einem Laser abgeschossen?) - mimikama. Zuerst denken-dann klicken (ZDDK)


> Gegen Köwing wurde bereits wegen „Verfassungsfeindlicher Verunglimpfung von Verfassungsorganen (§ 90 b StGB) ermittelt. Schließlich erging 2013 ein Urteil wegen Volksverhetzung, in dem er zu einer Bewährungsstrafe von 6 Monaten verurteilt wurde. Das Urteil ist rechtskräftig. (Gericht:
> 67-jahriger Vareler  wegen Volksverhetzung verurteilt)
> 
> Angesichts dieser „Qualität“ der Quelle, sollte es jedem Leser mit nur etwas gesundem Menschenverstand auffallen, wes Geistes Kind dort am Werk ist.


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (23. April 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Wo soll denn die bitte herkommen ? Borg ?


Der allmächtige Schöpfer hat einfach an seiner magische "Wunderlampe" gerieben und Tadaaa!
Oder es waren die Juden (um die durch InteressierterUser attestierte billige, antisemitische Propaganda fortzuführen).

Bevor jetzt wieder irgendwer rumheult, besonders der letzte Teil meiner obigen Aussage war natürlich reiner Sarkasmus und ist keineswegs ernst zu nehmen.


Alles in allem kann man den Thread zusammenfassen als eine Mischung aus zu viel AkteX, bescheuerten Verdchwörungstheorien aus dem Internet und zu wenig Allgemeinwissen in Physik, Biologie, Chemie, VWL, Politik und Rechtschreibung.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (23. April 2016)

Th3D3str0y3r schrieb:


> ...


Du hast 931 Beiträge. Heute ist der 23.4.2016, 931-901 sind 30; 30 geteilt durch 10 sind 3. Ein Dreieck hat 3 Seiten.... Verschwörung !!!11elf 
So lesen sich die meisten Verschwörungstheorien...


----------



## Nightslaver (23. April 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Du hast 931 Beiträge. Heute ist der 23.4.2016, 931-901 sind 30; 30 geteilt durch 10 sind 3. Ein Dreieck hat 3 Seiten.... Verschwörung !!!11elf
> So lesen sich die meisten Verschwörungstheorien...



Du hast vergessen das die 3 genau 3x in seinem Nickname vorkommt, wen das mal nicht verdächtig ist!


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (23. April 2016)

Verdammt, ihr habt es herausgefunden! Ich buddel dann schon mal 2 tiefe Löcher...


----------



## Jimiblu (23. April 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Du hast vergessen das die 3 genau 3x in seinem Nickname vorkommt, wen das mal nicht verdächtig ist!



Half life 3 confirmed?^^


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (23. April 2016)

Die letzten komentare kann man wohl vergessen,man muss natürlich die Spreu vom weizen trennen bei den Berichten.
Gibt ja noch richtig abgedrehte Videos..
Aber da eure meinung nur noch Komediantischer Natur sind ziehe ich mich aus der Diskusion zurück^^.
*Close*


----------



## efdev (23. April 2016)

Zwei interessante Videos keine Ahnung ob es ernsthaft hier passt aber wenn wir schon bei Gott sind 

Ist unsere Existenz reiner Zufall? Anthropisches Prinzip - YouTube
Die unglaublich kleine Chance fur Leben - YouTube


----------



## Polyethylen (23. April 2016)

L1qu1dat0r schrieb:


> Die letzten komentare kann man wohl vergessen,man muss natürlich die Spreu vom weizen trennen bei den Berichten.
> Gibt ja noch richtig abgedrehte Videos..
> Aber da eure meinung nur noch Komediantischer Natur sind ziehe ich mich aus der Diskusion zurück^^.
> *Close*


Naja, ähm, ja, was willst Du denn erwarten, bei solchen Zeug, was Du hier postest? Das ist einfach wirres Zeug von verwirrten Personen die in eine Geschlossene gehören (Zwangseinweisung wegen Gefährdung anderer Personen oder so). Und diese Personen werden anscheinend immer mehr, wenn sich Leute jetzt schon Chlorbleiche (Natriumchlorit) hinterkippen um alles von Aids bis Krebs zu heilen. Andere glauben wiederrum, das seien alles innere Konflikte  Und hinter allem stecken die Juden, Ausserirdische oder Reptiloiden. Naja, die natürliche Selektion wird dem hoffentlich ein Ende setzen.


----------



## Nightslaver (23. April 2016)

Polyethylen schrieb:


> Andere glauben wiederrum, das seien alles innere Konflikte  Und hinter allem stecken die Juden, Ausserirdische oder Reptiloiden.



Na dahinter stecken doch auch Echsenmenschen die von Hitler angeführt werden (der selbst ein getarnter Echsenmensch war und 1945 garnicht gestorben ist).
Und das Ziel dieser Echsenmenschen ist es mit ihrer Armee aus Dinosauriern die Herrschaft über die Erde zu erlangen und die Menschheit auszulöschen!

Hier ist der eindeutige Beweis dafür:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Wmilvm3KIgw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## 1000H2O (24. April 2016)

Heyy Killerpfote,

nicht beleidigt sein  was erwartest du denn? Dass man dich anschreit um dich mit Gewalt wach zu schütteln? 
Es ist schwierig jemandem ein Maß von gesunder Vernunft zu vermitteln. Humor ist da für beide Seiten immer eine gute Sache um sich nicht zu sehr auf zu regen.

Wie schon gesagt wurde, ist dass gefährliche an derartigen Verschwörungstheorien, dass teilweise Halbwahrheiten mit eingebaut werden.

Du kannst nicht verlangen dass du in deinem wahrscheinlich noch jungen Alter mal eben zack die ganze Welt verstehst.

Es gibt immer Menschen die den Eindruck erwecken dass Sie das Leben entschlüsselt haben, selbst religiöse Geistliche sprechen mit einer Autorität und Vehemenz die keinen Platz für Zweifel lässt. Wenn du genau hinsiehst wirst du aber selbst bei denen bei Unstimmigkeiten sofort Phrasen vorgesetzt bekommen wie "Viele Wege führen nach Rom" "Gottes Wege sind unergründlich" oder einfach nur "Das können Menschen nicht verstehen, das weiß nur Gott"

Die Darwin'sche Evolutionstheorie ist übrigens auch keine reine Wissenschaft weil Sie nicht Objektiv (neutral) ist, stattdessen gibt Sie eine Bewertung ab "Survival of the fittest". Dabei geht es aber darum dass in der Evolution so lange "ausprobiert" wurde durch rein Zufällige "Mutationen" bis sich eine lebensfähige Form hervorgetan hat. Das hat aber nichts mit dem Individuum und seiner Fitness zu tun...

Harald Lesch ist tatsächlich ein sympathischer (TV)Professor der aber für dich im Moment vielleicht noch etwas zu kompliziert ist. Wie auch beim Studium wird für die wissenschaftliche Rede eines Profs Abitur (gutes Allgemeinwisen) eigentlich dringend erforderlich. Jedenfalls gibt es in der Wissenschaft keine absolute Wahrheiten sondern immer nur die aktuellsten Theorien welche am "Sinnvollsten " erscheinen, weil sich daraus die jeweils besten Vorhersagen machen lassen. 
Beispiel: Albert Einstein hat mit der Relativitätstheorie Gravitationswellen vorhergesagt zu einer Zeit als man es technisch noch nicht nachweisen konnte und erst vor einigen Monaten konnten Gravitationswellen erstmals nachgewiesen werden. Das ist ein weiterer Beleg dafür dass Einstein mit seiner Theorie selbst Heute noch von allen anderen Theorien am nahesten an der Wahrheit ist!


----------



## Threshold (24. April 2016)

1000H2O schrieb:


> Beispiel: Albert Einstein hat mit der Relativitätstheorie Gravitationswellen vorhergesagt zu einer Zeit als man es technisch noch nicht nachweisen konnte und erst vor einigen Monaten konnten Gravitationswellen erstmals nachgewiesen werden. Das ist ein weiterer Beleg dafür dass Einstein mit seiner Theorie selbst Heute noch von allen anderen Theorien am nahesten an der Wahrheit ist!



Das Dilemma ist, dass Einsteins Theorie nicht mit der Quantentheorie vereinbar ist, denn die sagt ja ein Austauschteilchen voraus. Ohne Austauschteilchen keine Kraftübertragung. 
Nur, wenn die Gravitation eine Eigenschaft der Raumzeit ist -- was Einsteins Theorie ja besagt -- braucht es da kein Austauschteilchen. 
Daran merkt man auch, dass wir zwar schon ein gutes Wissen haben, aber es noch lange nicht vollständig ist, was auch die Theorie über dunkle Energie und dunkle Materie zeigt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. April 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das Dilemma ist, dass Einsteins Theorie nicht mit der Quantentheorie vereinbar ist, denn die sagt ja ein Austauschteilchen voraus. Ohne Austauschteilchen keine Kraftübertragung.
> Nur, wenn die Gravitation eine Eigenschaft der Raumzeit ist -- was Einsteins Theorie ja besagt -- braucht es da kein Austauschteilchen.
> Daran merkt man auch, dass wir zwar schon ein gutes Wissen haben, aber es noch lange nicht vollständig ist, was auch die Theorie über dunkle Energie und dunkle Materie zeigt.


Es ist kein Widerspruch, wenn die Fernwirkung über eine weitere Dimension passiert. Nur weil etwas im 3-D Raum weit von einander entfernt ist, kann es im 4-D Raum in einer Dimension ganz eng zusammenliegen. Da bedarf es keiner Überlichtgeschwindigkeit. Verschränkte Lichtquanten zeigen dieses Verhalten

Das hat aber alles nicht mit der verworrenen Verschwörungstheorie einer neuen Weltordnung zu tun.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (24. April 2016)

Einstein hatte damals auch die Möglichkeiten die wir heute haben. Daher können wir auch nicht erwarten, dass sie zu 100% richtig ist und auch zukünftige Generationen können nicht erwarten, dass heutige Theorien zu 100% richtig sind.


----------



## 1000H2O (24. April 2016)

> iU "Das hat aber alles nicht mit der verworrenen Verschwörungstheorie einer neuen Weltordnung zu tun. "



Naja versuch doch mal sinnvoll mit paranoiden hysterischen Verschwörungstheorethikern über echte Verschwörungen zu reden.
Die würden 30% zuhören 70% zusammenreimen

Außerdem ist nicht klar wie jemand dann reagiert, bei manchen Menschen könntest du lieber gleich selber ansetzen und abdrücken als ihnen mal den derzeitigen Stand der Dinge zu erklären...die würden sich doch aufhängen, ok nicht ganz vielleicht.

Und was sollte das auch bringen? Wir leben in einem Land in dem Kirche noch Milliarden verdient und verdienen darf. 
Da braucht man gar nicht erst anfangen von Politik und Lügenpresse zu reden. Das brisante ist doch das Lügenpresse noch schön wäre...
Stattdessen haben wir es mit gezielter Verdummung zu tun. Bei Lügenpresse könte man das zumindest alles abhaken. Aber in einem derart verworrenen System von Stimmungsmache kommt dann einfach mal ein relevanter Artikel zwischendurch dem man nicht wiedersprechen kann usw.

Aber für sowas gibt es immer noch Polit-Satire, für interessierte oder auch allgemein Kunst eigentlich...


----------



## Pittermann (24. April 2016)

Ach Gott, noch ein Opfer alberner Youtube-Videos.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (24. April 2016)

Die Zukunft wird zeigen ob es eine NWO geben wird ,ich würde mich freuen wenn alles Spinnerei währe.
Leider klingt halt vieles plausibel,auch wenn es nicht in das Weltbild der Aufgeklärten "Jugend" passt.
Bin übrigends kein Kind mehr ,wie vermutet,sondern knackige 51 Jahre(Was auch in meinem Profil zu erfahren gewesen währe).
Aber das ist scheinbar sowiso ein Problem heutzutage, das die meisten Menschen,der Massenmeinung hinterherlaufen ,ohne selber Nachzudenken.
Die Masse wird schon Recht haben.
Wenn einer was anderes erzählt ist er ein bemitleidenswerter Spinner.
An und für sich hab ich gedacht das hier mit etwas mehr Nüchternheit Argumentiert wird,aber da habe ich mich wohl geirrt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. April 2016)

L1qu1dat0r schrieb:


> An und für sich hab ich gedacht das hier mit  etwas mehr Nüchternheit Argumentiert wird,aber da habe ich mich wohl  geirrt.


Das ist ganz sicher. Die Bibelberger haben hier alles durchseucht und tauschen jedesmal, wenn ein Mensch an einer Veranstaltung teilnimmt, diesen durch einen Echsenmensch aus. Das wissen doch alle und wer das immer noch abstreitet ist ein Mainstreamtrottel! Und jetzt kann man genau ausrechnen, wann wir alle durch Echsenmenschen ersetzt worden sind. Es dauert nicht mehr lange und auch Du bist ersetzt worden.

Dagegen muss man nur meinen Hyperraumanstecker kaufen, findet sich mit allen Tipp zum Schutz gegen Echsenmenschen hier bei amazon:
Echsenmenschen: Hilfe und Tipps: Amazon.de:


----------



## Amon (24. April 2016)

Die heissen Bilderberger 😉

Sent from the Sombrero Galaxy


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. April 2016)

Und weg isser, der Amon! Wer "Bibelberger" richtig schreibt, wird sofort assimiliert. Das weiss man doch!


----------



## Nightslaver (24. April 2016)

L1qu1dat0r schrieb:


> Die Zukunft wird zeigen ob es eine NWO geben wird ,ich würde mich freuen wenn alles Spinnerei währe.
> Leider klingt halt vieles plausibel,auch wenn es nicht in das Weltbild der Aufgeklärten "Jugend" passt.
> Bin übrigends kein Kind mehr ,wie vermutet,sondern knackige 51 Jahre(Was auch in meinem Profil zu erfahren gewesen währe).
> Aber das ist scheinbar sowiso ein Problem heutzutage, das die meisten Menschen,der Massenmeinung hinterherlaufen ,ohne selber Nachzudenken.
> ...



Dreimal darfst du raten auf wesen Gehaltsliste die Diskusionsteilnehmer hier stehen.
Was denkst warum wir die NWO als lächerlich darstellen? Natürlich um zu verschleiern das wir sie anstreben. Desinformation und Diskreditierung sind ein elementarer Bestandteil der Strategie um die wahren Ziele vor der Öffentlichkeit zu verschleiern.

Warum ich dir das so freizügig erzähle? Weil dich sowieso jeder für einen Spinner halten wird sobald du erzählst das die NWO Realität ist. 
Ach ja, übrigens, du wirst nicht zu denen gehören die in der NWO einen Platz haben werden.

MfG
Ein Angestellter der NWO


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. April 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Dreimal darfst du raten auf wesen Gehaltsliste die Diskusionsteilnehmer hier stehen.


Es gibt halt Gewinner und Verlierer. Ich stehe lieber auf der Seite der Gewinner! 
Noch gibt es ein paar Plätze bei uns, aber soviele Gleichberechtigte erlauben die 
Echsenmenschen nicht. Der Zug ist für die meisten schon abgefahren. Da hätte
man früher eine Entscheidung treffen müssen.

Wir haben sogar schon mit den Chemtrails aufgehört, weil das Ziel erreicht ist!
Das wird offiziell natürlich anders verkauft.
Zu teuer und ineffizient: Regierung stellt umstrittenes Chemtrail-Programm ein

Hallo Mods, 
darf dieses Thema unter"Wirtschaft, Politik und Wissenschaft" stehen?


----------



## Seeefe (24. April 2016)

Nehmen wir doch einfach mal die beiden Begriffe "Neue" und "Weltordnung". 

"Neue". Das bedeutet ja es muss ja auch eine "alte" gegeben haben, wie sah diese denn dann aus? 

"Weltordnung". Das "ordnung" gefällt mir an dem Wort am besten, bzw. an dieser Wortkombination. 

Von welcher Ordnung sprechen wir denn hier? Schaue ich mir die Welt an, gibt es keine Ordnung. Ich glaube noch nie sind mehr Menschen auf der Welt aus der Reihe getanzt, wie heute. Und das entspricht ja nicht gerade der Definition des Wortes "Ordnung". 

Angenommen man sieht den Westen als geordnet an, haben wir auf der anderen Seite viele Orte auf der Welt in denen keine Ordnung herrscht. Sprich, wir haben viele kleine Orte in denen die vermeintlichen Weltherrscher keine Kontrolle über die Menschen haben. Von diesen "unkontrollierten" Menschen könnte eine existenzielle Bedrohung für den "geordneten" Westen ausgehen. Von dort könnte auch eine existenzielle Bedrohung für die ganze Welt ausgehen.

Wenn es nun so etwas wie eine Organisation geben soll, die über alles bestimmen kann, dann dürfte es keine ungeordneten Orte auf der Welt geben. Wenn man über so viele Menschen Macht hätte, die es selbst gar nicht merken, dann würde man als "NWO-Organisation" keine existenziellen Bedrohungen zu lassen. 

Mit eine Ausnahme! Die NWO-Organisation ist außerirdischer Natur, dann ist die Erde natürlich egal, sucht man sich eben einen neuen Planeten 

Ich muss zugeben, bei solchen Themen wie NWO raucht mein Kopf ja schon, weil ich gar nicht verstehe wie man auf so etwas kommt?


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (24. April 2016)

Dann versteh mal Ordnung als Klasse oder Hierachie (Rangordnung).

Die Bilderberg Treffen sind also Spinnerei?
Und die Memberliste ist nicht voll mit Hochrangigen Politikern ,Wirtschaftsführern und Bänkern?

Former Steering Committee Members | Bilderberg Meetings

Was besprechen die da ??Wo sie das nächste Golftunier abhalten ?
Helmut Schmitt war auch ein Bilderberger.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. April 2016)

Tja, was sprechen die sich da ab? Was meist Du? Warst Du schon mal auf einer Freimaurerveranstaltung? Lerne ein Mitglied kennen und lass Dich mal einladen, dann verstehst Du vielleicht auch, warum das Grundprinzip der Veranstaltungen ist, das niemand über das Gesprochene ein Wort nach außen trägt. Es sind die einzigen Veranstaltungen, in denen man wirklich einmal offen miteinander reden kann, ohne Presse, ohne political correctness, dabei immer fair und einfach nur informativ.

Kennst Du Studenten-Verbindungen? Auch dort kommen zum jährlichen Konvent in der Regel, je nach Verbindung, hochkarätige Politiker und Wirtschaftsbosse zusammen, man sitzt abends beim Bier mit dem Herrn Minister, man duzt sich, trinkt ein Bier, tauscht sich aus und geht wieder. Es geht dabei auch immer wieder hoch her. Aber das bleibt hinter verschlossenen Türen.

Was glaubst Du, was auf einer, (ich darf es nicht aussprechen, sonst werde ich assimiliert) "Bibelberger"-Veranstaltung passiert? Beschreibe es uns einfach, dann verstehen wir vielleicht Deine Gedanken, Ängste und Sorgen.


----------



## wuselsurfer (24. April 2016)

> ich bin in letzter Zeit öfter an youtube Videos hängengeblieben ...


Was für ein Haufen hirnloses Geplärre.


----------



## xNeo92x (25. April 2016)

Hab noch ein interessantes Bild zu dem ganzen Thema gefunden.
Ich korrigiere; zwei Bilder.
Am besten das Bild runterladen und reinzoomen, da es sehr groß ist.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



P.S.: Aluhut glüht wie verrückt!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. April 2016)

xNeo92x schrieb:


> Hab noch ein interessantes Bild zu dem ganzen Thema gefunden.
> Ich korrigiere; zwei Bilder.


Und Hollywood hängt mit drin, ich wusste es, ist im Bild deutlich, wenn auch viel zu unbedeutend eingezeichnet. Ich geh nie wieder ins Kino, da wird eh nur subtil mit eingeblendeten Bildern jeder auf die neue Weltordnung eingeschworen!


----------



## xNeo92x (25. April 2016)

Hier gibt es noch mehr interessantes Zeug in ähnlicher Richtung: pr gramm.com


----------



## JePe (26. April 2016)

L1qu1dat0r schrieb:


> Weil in jedem Lebewesen Information steckt (DNS) die nicht evolotionär enstehen kann^^.



Kannst Du das auch irgendwie belegen und / oder eine nachpruefbare Gegenthese feilbieten? Oder muss gemainstreamtes Medienprekariat wie ich einfach mal wieder glauben, dass da einer hinter die Fassaden geschaut und die ganz grosse Wahrheit erkannt hat?

Fuer einen 51jaehrigen benutzt Du uebrigens ganz schoen viele ^^ ... aber das muss ja nichts heissen. Die avantgardistische Rechtschreibung auch nicht.

Ansonsten - ab nach Neuschwabenland, die Flugscheibe wartet. Aber Achtung: kein Boarding ohne Aluhut!


----------



## Leob12 (26. April 2016)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Was für ein Haufen hirnloses Geplärre.


Wie bitte? Du zweifelst Youtube an? Ich hab einen Abschluss an der Youtube University[emoji14]
Da erfährt man die Wahrheit!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. April 2016)

L1qu1dat0r schrieb:


> Die Information die in der DNS steckt kann nicht von selber entstanden sein,so war das gemeint.
> Weil da der Bauplan des Lebewesens drinn gespeichert ist was aus jeder Zelle im Körper entstehen soll usw. .


So etwas nennt sich Selbstorganisation. Natürlich funktioniert es, denn genau so kam es zum Leben. Langsam, über ganz viele kleine Schritt, aber es fing mit einfachsten Molekülen an und wurde immer komplexer. Wer erkälrt denn einem 2 H2-Molekülen und einem O2-Molekül, wie es selbstständig zu 2 H2O Moleköhlen wird? Muss das auch ein Gott machen, weil H2 und O2 gar nicht wissen, wie H2O aufgebaut ist?



L1qu1dat0r schrieb:


> Nur weil die Rothschild jüdischem Ursprungs sind ist der Thread bestimmt nicht Antisemitistisch^^.


Ach, es geht auch nicht um diesen Threat von naiven Fragestellern, sondern um die tiefen Hintergrund der "neuen Weltordnung". Es geht um jahrhunderte alte Vorbehalte um Banken, um Kapitalismus, um Zinsen, etc.! Auf welchem Nähboden haben die Nazis ihre Hasstiraden gegen Jüden ausbreiten können? Ahh, ja, die "große Weltverschwörung" und das "Weltjudentum" haben bewußt die Weltwirtschaft am schwarzen Freitag zusammenbrechen lassen. Es gab damals Naivlinge, die sich einfangen ließen und heute gibt es sie immer noch. 

Bevor Du also irgendwelchen Schlunz aus dem Internet verbreitest, solltest Du selber verstehen, was Du da verbreitest, wer es verbreiten will und warum.


----------



## Adi1 (26. April 2016)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Da erfährt man die Wahrheit!



Das wage ich mal zu bezweifeln


----------



## Jimiblu (26. April 2016)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Das wage ich mal zu bezweifeln


Dein Avatar beinhaltet ein Dreieck, genau wie bei den Freimaurern. Iluminatus!!


----------



## Adi1 (26. April 2016)

Jimiblu schrieb:


> Dein Avatar beinhaltet ein Dreieck, genau wie bei den Freimaurern. Iluminatus!!



Psst  
Naja, dann bist Du noch ein Unwissender


----------



## Threshold (27. April 2016)

Moment.
Du hast ein Dreieck.
Der zweite Buchstabe deines Namens ist ein D. Das ist der 4. Buchstabe im Alphabet.
3 und 4 zusammengerechnet ergibt 7.
7 ist eine Primzahl.
Nehme ich jetzt die 7 zum Quadrat entsteht 49.
9 plus 4 ergibt 13. 13 ist wiederum eine Primzahl.
Und in der 3 sehen wir wieder das Dreieck deines Avatar und die 1 dazu ergibt 4, das ist wieder der zweite Buchstabes deines Namens in der Folge des Alphabets.

Also, wenn das keine Verschwörung ist.


----------



## -Freeman- (1. Mai 2016)

- Eine sogenannte "Verschwörungstheorie" die auf Fakten basiert, ist KEINE Verschwörungstheorie. 

- Eine sogenannte "Verschwörungstheorie" die NICHT auf Fakten beruht, sondern auf Vermutungen / Unterstellungen und Spekulationen aus dem blauen Himmel herraus, bleibt eine Verschwörungstheorie und somit Mumpiz.

Dies dürfte mehr als logisch sein.

Es zählen letztendlich nur Fakten, alles andere ist nicht ernst zu nehmen.


----------



## Threshold (1. Mai 2016)

Es gibt aber genug Verschwörungstheorien, die Fakten so auslegen, dass sie für die Verschwörungstheorie passend sind, obwohl die Fakten was anderes aussagen.
Sieht man gut an den Mondlandungsverschwörern.


----------



## -Freeman- (3. Mai 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Es gibt aber genug Verschwörungstheorien, die Fakten so auslegen, dass sie für die Verschwörungstheorie passend sind, obwohl die Fakten was anderes aussagen.
> Sieht man gut an den Mondlandungsverschwörern.



Wenn irgendwer beispielsweise in einer Diskussion Abdriftet von Fakten, die Offenkundig bewiesen sind - und auf einmal mit irgendwelchen Vermutungen / Spekulationen etc. daher ankommt - und das auch noch verteidigt - so ist für mich die Disskussion Sofort Beendet, so einfach ist das. 

Mit Schwätzern / Märchen Erzählern usw. möchte ich mich nicht weiter unterhalten, ob in einem Forum / Chat / oder im Reallife, ganz einfach, dafür ist mir die zeit zu schade.

Noch einmal: Es zählen nur Fakten und keine Spekulationen / Vermutungen / Märchen.


----------



## Klinge Xtream (25. August 2016)

Hierzu könnt ihr lachen oder weinen, ganz wie es euch beliebt.

Unglaublich, dass man das hier den Schlafschafen im Free TV serviert hat - YouTube


----------



## wtfNow (25. August 2016)

Zum lachen, für die Schäfchen bleibt es weiterhin Science-Fiction. Ist aber irgendwo auch verständlich, zu viele unbequeme Behauptungen auf einmal ohne reale Fakten. Aber wer weiß, vielleicht hat es bei dem einen oder anderen Interesse erregt.
In dem Zusammenhang kann ich das hier empfehlen:

Rainer Mausfeld: „Warum schweigen die Lammer?“ - Techniken des Meinungs- und Emporungsmanagements - YouTube


----------



## Threshold (25. August 2016)

Klinge Xtream schrieb:


> Hierzu könnt ihr lachen oder weinen, ganz wie es euch beliebt.
> 
> Unglaublich, dass man das hier den Schlafschafen im Free TV serviert hat - YouTube



Schon wieder einen andere Synchronstimme für Fox Mulder.


----------



## Klinge Xtream (26. August 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Schon wieder einen andere Synchronstimme für Fox Mulder.



Genau das ist es, was ein Nicht-Schlafsachaaf aufregt


----------



## Klinge Xtream (30. August 2016)

Ist zwar etwas lang, aber sehr sehr wertvoll:
Ende der Tauschung - YouTube


----------



## Polyethylen (30. August 2016)

Ernsthaft? Das Video hat sich schon mit dieser Computerstimme und dem Gelapp bis Minute 1 disqualifiziert 
Länger hab ichs zugegebenermaßen nicht ausgehalten, soviel Mist in einer Minute. 
"Mehrere Jahre Recherchearbeit" - eher mehrere Jahre exzessiver Konsum psychoaktiver Substanzen und unbehandelte Psychosen.
Ich merk schon, das Internet ist keine gute Erfindung gewesen. Die ganzen Fälle, die sonst in einer geschlossenen Anstalt stationär behandelt werden würden, äußern ihre Hirngespinste im Internet und fühlen sich durch ähnlich verwirrte auch noch bestätigt - Gegenargumente werden ja nicht beachtet, es wird nur das für Wahr gehalten, was deren eigenes wirres Weltbild stützt - alles andere sind "von denen da oben" gestreute Nebelbomben, die die "Aufgeklärten" welche die WARHEIT(tm) gepachtet haben, verunsichern sollen.
Eigentlich tun mir die Leute leid, dauerhaft unter solchem Verfolgungswahn zu Leben und hinter alles und jedem eine Verschwörung zu sehen ist bestimmt nicht gesund, wohl was in der Richtung von paranoider Schizophrenie, was dringend behandelt werden müsste.

Mittlerweile werden ja speziell die Reichsdeppen zu einem richtigen Problem - attackieren die Polizei, nerven Behörden und Kosten dabei dem Staat noch viel Geld durch die ganzen Verfahren...


----------



## Red-Hood (30. August 2016)

Polyethylen schrieb:


> Mittlerweile werden ja speziell die Reichsdeppen zu einem richtigen Problem - attackieren die Polizei, nerven Behörden und Kosten dabei dem Staat noch viel Geld durch die ganzen Verfahren...


Die meisten Angriffe auf Polizisten werden immer noch von Antifanten und Linksextremen begangen, und das mit steigender Tendenz.
Diese sind übrigens auch für die meisten Sachbeschädigungen in Form von Schmierereien und anderen Formen auf staatliches Eigentum verantwortlich.


----------



## Grestorn (30. August 2016)

Red-Hood schrieb:


> Die meisten Angriffe auf Polizisten werden immer noch von Antifanten und Linksextremen begangen, und das mit steigender Tendenz.
> Diese sind übrigens auch für die meisten Sachbeschädigungen in Form von Schmierereien und anderen Formen auf staatliches Eigentum verantwortlich.



Kurz: Diese Angriffe kommen von Extremisten. Egal welcher Couleur. "Reichsbürger" sind auch Extremisten, mit einer großen geistigen Schnittmenge zum herkömmlich rechten Spektrum übrigens.

Extremisten sind immer sch... egal von welcher Seite.


----------



## Red-Hood (30. August 2016)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Kurz: Diese Angriffe kommen von Extremisten. Egal welcher Couleur. "ReichsbÃ¼rger" sind auch Extremisten, mit einer groÃŸen geistigen Schnittmenge zum herkÃ¶mmlich rechten Spektrum Ã¼brigens.


Das Ã¤ndert nichts daran, dass es hauptsÃ¤chlich Linksextreme sind, da es von denen nun mal wesentlich mehr gibt und diese eher geduldet werden.



> Das Innenministerium verweist vor allem auch auf das wachsende Problem politisch motivierter KriminalitÃ¤t - hier insbesondere aus dem linken Spektrum.


Angriffe auf Polizisten: Kritiker zweifeln, dass hohere Strafen abschrecken

Dazu gibt es unzählige, weitere Artikel.
Wer ab und zu mal bei Gegendemos dabei ist, kann dir übrigens bezeugen, welcher Block die Polizei einfach aus Spaß angreift und mit Steinen bewirft. Der Verweis des Innenministeriums ist passend.



Grestorn schrieb:


> Extremisten sind immer sch... egal von welcher Seite.


Das stimmt.


----------



## Polyethylen (30. August 2016)

Red-Hood schrieb:


> Das Ã¤ndert nichts daran, dass es hauptsÃ¤chlich Linksextreme sind, da es von denen nun mal wesentlich mehr gibt und diese eher geduldet werden.
> 
> 
> Angriffe auf Polizisten: Kritiker zweifeln, dass hohere Strafen abschrecken
> ...


Wo ich zustimmen muss, ist, dass Linksextremistische Gewalt eher geduldet wird als rechtsextremistische Gewalt (jedenfalls liest man von ersterer weniger in der Presse und es wird sich auch weniger empört über diese - ich denke z.B. an die Eröffnung des Neubaus der EZB). Ich finde auch jede Art von Extremismus sch..eiße, und ich möchte hier keine Art verharmlosen. 
Aber bei der Anzahl der Gewalttaten sind Links- und Rechtsextremisten in etwa gleichauf: 1600 zu 1400 im Jahr2015 
Prozentual und Absolut sind auch mehr Rechtsextremisten gewaltbereit.
Quelle: https://www.verfassungsschutz.de/embed/vsbericht-2015-kurzzusammenfassung.pdf


----------



## flotus1 (30. August 2016)

Naja, manchmal sind sie auch recht unterhaltsam. Wie zum Beispiel einige der Intelligenzextremisten in diesem Thread. Ich hoffe ja dass es Trolle sind, befürchte aber Schlimmeres


----------



## Grestorn (30. August 2016)

Rechtsextrem: 1.408 Gewaltdelikte 
Linksextrem: 1.608 Gewaltdelikte

jeweils 2015. Quelle: Bundesamt fur Verfassungsschutz - Arbeitsfelder


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (30. August 2016)

nWo ? es gibt keine nWo


----------



## Red-Hood (30. August 2016)

Ich habe klar differenziert, um welche Art von Delikt es mir ging, da zunächst von Übergriffen auf die Polizei die Rede war.
Da bringt die Gesamtzahl eher wenig. Genau das ist auch, weshalb ich die Äußerung des Innenministeriums zitiert habe.

Ich habe an keiner Stelle geschrieben, dass rechtsextrem motivierte Gewalt auch nur ansatzweise weniger inakzeptabel ist.


----------



## Polyethylen (30. August 2016)

Red-Hood schrieb:


> Ich habe klar differenziert, um welche Art von Delikt es mir ging, da zunächst von Übergriffen auf die Polizei die Rede war.
> Da bringt die Gesamtzahl eher wenig. Genau das ist auch, weshalb ich die Äußerung des Innenministeriums zitiert habe.
> 
> Ich habe an keiner Stelle geschrieben, dass rechtsextrem motivierte Gewalt auch nur ansatzweise weniger inakzeptabel ist.


Da hast Du recht, rein intuitiv würde ich das auch so sehen. Sieht man auch in dem Verfassungsschutzbericht von 2015 auf S. 27 und S. 32.
Die Mehrzahl der Gewalttaten bei Rechtsextremisten richtet sich gegen Ausländer, bei den Linksextremisten richtet sich die Mehrzahl gegen die Polizei und gegen den Staat.

Kann man nicht beide Gruppen in ein Stadion sperren? Dort können die sich die Köpfe einrennen und die Überlebenden werden dann wegen Tötungsdelikten festgenommen. Problem solved  - ok, genug gesponnen.


----------



## Threshold (30. August 2016)

Du willst also die Rechtsextremem als Polizisten verkleiden und die Linksextremen mit Bräunungscreme und Haarfärbemittel ausstatten? 
Könnte interessant werden.


----------



## Grestorn (30. August 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du willst also die Rechtsextremem als Polizisten verkleiden und die Linksextremen mit Bräunungscreme und Haarfärbemittel ausstatten?
> Könnte interessant werden.



Dazu ist mir jetzt spontan dieses Video eingefallen... auch wenn's ein ganz anderes Thema ist: The Other 98% - Chronik | Facebook


----------



## Klinge Xtream (30. August 2016)

@ Polyehylen zu Post #77

Was sind bei dir Reichsdeppen? Jeder der nicht die GEZ zahlt, oder unseren souveränen Staat für eine GmbH hält?

Außerdem werden viel mehr Kosten verursacht durch krank gemachte und krank gehaltene Menschen, oder nicht?

@Grestorn: Danke für die Fürsorge! Ich sehe es eher als Optionen, also ich glaube auch nicht alles was generell in Medien steht.


----------



## Grestorn (30. August 2016)

Au weia. Nicht alles glauben, was man im Internet liest!

Die Antwort auf Deine Frage: Ja, so ungefähr, das passt genau auf die meisten "Reichsdeppen".


----------



## koffeinjunkie (30. August 2016)

@L1qu1dat0r;8173885
An deiner Stelle würde ich mich in sowas nicht zu sehr hineinsteigern weil du onehin niemals hinter die Bühne blicken wirst bzw. das niemand kann. Die ganzen möglichen Zusammenhänge sind dermaßen komplex und reichen bei Nachforschung, über verschiedene Kriege bis hin zu den Ägyptischen Pyramiden und den Pharaonen zurück. Was wir heute über dies oder jenes lesen können, sind nichts anderes als Überlieferungen die so nicht stimmen müssen. Jeder kennt den Satz, dass Geschichte von Siegern gemacht wird und wenn ich so zurückblicke, gab es einige Sieger. Will sagen das selbst sogenannten Weltenlenker, Freimaurer (der unsichtbare Teil von dem Verein) selbst nicht alles wissen. Es hat sich ab einem gewissen Zeitpunkt nun mal rauskristallisiert, dass Menschen geführt werden wollen und einige andere Menschen die Mittel oder Möglichkeiten dazu besaßen. Deswegen gab und gibt es alte Familien bzw. Dynastien, damit die Strukturen der Macht nicht zerfallen und über Jahrhunderte oder Jahrtausende hinweg (sei es durch Heirat usw.) stabil erhalten bleiben.

So wie verschiedene Religionen bis heute erhalten geblieben sind, so ist auch die Ideologie der Freimauer meiner Meinung bis heute erhalten geblieben. Und ich rede nicht von den über 90% der Unwissenden die in solchen Vereinigungen sind und denken sie würden humanitäre Werte und Ziele vertreten. Das sich hieraus andere Untergruppierungen gebildet haben, halte nicht für weit hergeholt. Ist nichts anderes als eine Clique in einer Schule nur disziplinierter und in einer anderen Größendimension. Die Menschen die eine Gesellschaftsform zu etablieren versuchen, sind auch keineswegs dumm wie manch einer das auf seiner Couch sitzend mitbekommt. Das sind höchst intelligente Leute die sich lediglich naiv stellen um in der Pöbelsprache zu reden. Zudem werden Gesetze, Abkommen, Reden etc. nicht einfach von ein bis zwei Personen verfasst sondern von mehreren intelligenten Köpfen hinter den Politikern. Mich würde es nicht wundern wenn du dich am Ende mit der Kabbala beschäftigst oder gar irgendwann erkennst, dass bspw. Kapitalismus und Sozialismus ein und derselbse Schuh sind, nur äußerlich eine andere Form haben.

Das Thema ist dermaßen verstrikt, da braucht man Jahre um wenigsten ein bisschen die Zusammenhänge zu erkennen und am Ende ist das dann auch nur die eigene Theorie die man sich anhand der gegebenen Informationen selbst zusammenbildet. Jedoch halte ich es für ausgeschlossen das wirklich jeder an einem Strang zieht. Dafür gibt es zuviele Ethnien und Vertreter dieser Menschen sowie Interessen und Meinungen die sich unterscheiden. Selbst wenn die G8 Gipfel oder Bilderberger Treffen die Mächtigen an einen Tisch holt, heißt das nicht das die sich dort einig sind. Weiter rausgelehnt glaube ich auch nicht, dass wir in eine Situation kommen werden wo eine Gruppe die ganze Welt regieren kann. Jedes große Reich was es mal gab, ist am Ende zerfallen weil totale Kontrolle langfristig nicht möglich ist. Spätestens wenn sich die Menschen aufgrund unzumutbarer Umstände formieren, dürfte eine Weltherrschaft von innen heraus zunichte gemacht werden. Wenn man sich die Geschichte anschaut, war das auch immer so. Ein stetiges auf und ab der Amplituden. Es ist halt bedauerlich das Macht und Gier sehr vielen Menschen das Leben schwer macht oder dies beendet. Statt das jeder mehr oder weniger zufrieden und ohne Angst leben kann, geschieht das Gegenteil weil gewisse Menschen den Hals nicht vollkriegen und Kriege führen. Sei für eine Ideologie, Macht, Geld, Land und Rohstoffe.


----------



## flotus1 (30. August 2016)

Dann bilde dich gefälligst bevor du öffentlich strafrechtlich relevante Ansichten verbreitest! Aber nicht auf Youtube.


----------



## INU.ID (30. August 2016)

Ich muß wohl nicht erklären warum hier einige Postings entfernt wurden...


----------



## flotus1 (30. August 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ch9gQ9JOe3Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## wtfNow (31. August 2016)

Polyethylen schrieb:


> Ich merk schon, das Internet ist keine gute Erfindung gewesen. Die ganzen Fälle, die sonst in einer geschlossenen Anstalt stationär behandelt werden würden, äußern ihre Hirngespinste im Internet und fühlen sich durch ähnlich verwirrte auch noch bestätigt - Gegenargumente werden ja nicht beachtet, es wird nur das für Wahr gehalten, was deren eigenes wirres Weltbild stützt - alles andere sind "von denen da oben" gestreute Nebelbomben, die die "Aufgeklärten" welche die WARHEIT(tm) gepachtet haben, verunsichern sollen.
> Eigentlich tun mir die Leute leid, dauerhaft unter solchem Verfolgungswahn zu Leben und hinter alles und jedem eine Verschwörung zu sehen ist bestimmt nicht gesund, wohl was in der Richtung von paranoider Schizophrenie, was dringend behandelt werden müsste.
> 
> Mittlerweile werden ja speziell die Reichsdeppen zu einem richtigen Problem - attackieren die Polizei, nerven Behörden und Kosten dabei dem Staat noch viel Geld durch die ganzen Verfahren...



Menschen die hinterfragen sind mir viel lieber als Menschen die alles fressen was sie serviert bekommen.
Wo wären wir heute sonst wenn es diese nicht gäbe? Es gibt genug "Verschwörungstheorien" die sich als wahr herausgestellt haben, die Massenüberwachung wäre ein junges Beispiel.
Menschen die Unwahrheiten verbreiten, Gegenargumente nicht beachten und ihr Weltbild mit Leib und Seele verteidigen gibts überall, brauchst hier z.B. nur zum Grafikkarten Bereich weiterklicken.
Es gibt eine menge schlauer Köpfe da draußen die sich mit Themen beschäftigen und Dinge behaupten die vielen Menschen nicht ins Weltbild passen. Wenn es als Informationsquelle über 9/11 geht ist Daniele Ganser meine erste Wahl. Für Politik und Wirtschaft in DE Andreas Popp. Für Manipulation durch Medien Rainer Mausfeld. Du kannst mir niemals sagen dass diese Leute Gegenargumente nicht beachten und wirres Zeug daherreden
Wenn ein David Icke von Reptilienmenschen spricht dann kann ich es ja verstehen wenn viele Menschen sowas Krank finden, aber deswegen muss man nicht alle die ein anderes Weltbild vertreten haben als unseriös abstempeln. Das ist dem Kampfbegriff Verschwörungstheoretiker zu verdanken

Zu den gewalttätigen "Reichsdeppen" hat mir dieses Interview mit der ARD letztens sehr gefallen. Egal ob die Informationen die er von sich gibt wahr oder falsch sind, der Typ hinterfragt, hat für jedes Gegenargument eine zumindest plausibel klingende Antwort, ist allgemein moralisch äußerst positiv eingestellt. So böse wie es die Medien suggerieren scheint er nicht zu sein. Wäre ein "Reichsdepp" mit dem ich mich sehr gerne persönlich unterhalten würde.


----------



## Threshold (31. August 2016)

Na ja, wenn du 9/11 als Verschwörung abtust, dann bist du schlicht nicht glaubwürdig und auf einer Stufe mit den Mondlandungsverschwörern und den Holocaust Leugnern.
Und dass die NSa und Co. die Welt überwacht, ist doch schon immer ein offenes Geheimnis gewesen, da braucht es kein Snowden.
Genauso dass die Großkonzerne und Medienunternehmen die politischen Geschehnisse kontrollieren. Alles ein alter Hut.

Sieht man gut am Beispiel von Sigmar Gabriel. Der hatte damals, in der Opposition, TTIP strikt abgelehnt und wollte das ganze System transparent machen.
Heute ist er Wirtschaftsminister und findet TTIP super und wehrt sich gegen Transparenz.
Lustig finde ich ja auch, dass die Rüpstungslobby mit Arbeitsplatzabbau droht, wenn man weniger Waffen und Rüstungsgüter verkaufen will.
Immer das gleiche Totschlagargument. Arbeitsplätze.
Damit droht die Automobilindustrie auch ständig.
Und die Energiekonzerne sowieso, weil die ja der meinung sind, dass erneuerbare Energien Arbeitsplätze kosten.


----------



## wtfNow (31. August 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Na ja, wenn du 9/11 als Verschwörung abtust, dann bist du schlicht nicht glaubwürdig und auf einer Stufe mit den Mondlandungsverschwörern und den Holocaust Leugnern.



Wieso? Verstehe ich nicht.
Glauben soll mir auch sowie niemand, ich möchte hier nicht missionieren.
Der von mir verlinkte Vortrag enthält Fakten (=nachweisbar) die dich zum Nachdenken bringen würden.
Es gibt kein Fazit wie "9/11 war ein Inside Job" da kann ich dich beruhigen,  wir wollen ja auf wissenschaftlicher Ebene bleiben.
Aber wenn man von vornherein zu macht und keine Informationen zulässt bringt das natürlich auch nichts.
Wenn du sagst, kenne das schon aber behalte trotzdem meinen Standpunkt dann ist das natürlich was anderes


----------



## der-sack88 (31. August 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Sieht man gut am Beispiel von Sigmar Gabriel. Der hatte damals, in der Opposition, TTIP strikt abgelehnt und wollte das ganze System transparent machen.
> Heute ist er Wirtschaftsminister und findet TTIP super und wehrt sich gegen Transparenz.
> Lustig finde ich ja auch, dass die Rüpstungslobby mit Arbeitsplatzabbau droht, wenn man weniger Waffen und Rüstungsgüter verkaufen will.
> Immer das gleiche Totschlagargument. Arbeitsplätze.
> ...




Grundsätzlich bin ich da deiner Meinung, aber Gabriel hat ja seine Meinung zu TTIP jüngst wieder geändert. Weil die USA kein Stück entgegenkommen und im Gegensatz zu Ceta z.B. an im Vergleich noch viel intransparenteren und wirtschaftsnäheren Schiedsgerichten festhalten, wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe. Zumal sowohl Clinton als auch Trump eh nichts von TTIP halten. Mit Ceta hat Gabriel ja auch kein Problem.
Das ganze spricht natürlich weiter gegen Gabriel, so einen Wendehals braucht man auch dann nicht wenn er sich auf einmal vehement gegen TTIP aussprechen sollte.


TTIP ist denke ich auch der Schlüssel zu einer geplanten neuen Weltordnung, wenn man denn überhaupt an so was glauben will. Man will mehr Macht für Konzerne, weniger Macht für Staaten und den Arbeitnehmer möglichst stark unterdrücken. Ich denke schon, dass das in gewisser Weise einer neuen Weltordnung gleichkommt. Aber es ist wohl Schwachsinn, dass das alles von irgendwelchen unbekannten Mächten von langer Hand geplant ist. Das ist einfach systemimmanent, die nächste Stufe des Kapitalismus.

Natürlich kann man auch glauben, dass die Reptiloiden dahinterstecken. Vielleicht könnte uns der gute Dr. Stoll weiterhelfen, nur weilt der ja mittlerweile auf Aldebaran. Es konnte dem Strafplaneten Erde entfliehen. Aber vielleicht besteht für uns Deutsche ja noch Hoffnung, und wenn die Weltverschwörung zuschlägt werden wir mit den Reichsflugscheiben in die unterirdischen Anlagen unter Neuschwabenland evakuiert.


----------



## Threshold (1. September 2016)

wtfNow schrieb:


> Wieso? Verstehe ich nicht.
> Glauben soll mir auch sowie niemand, ich möchte hier nicht missionieren.
> Der von mir verlinkte Vortrag enthält Fakten (=nachweisbar) die dich zum Nachdenken bringen würden.
> Es gibt kein Fazit wie "9/11 war ein Inside Job" da kann ich dich beruhigen,  wir wollen ja auf wissenschaftlicher Ebene bleiben.
> ...



Wer sich alleine auf das Niveau begibt, sowas glauben zu wollen, hat in meinem Augen keinerlei Glaubwürdigkeit mehr. Ganz einfach.



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich bin ich da deiner Meinung, aber Gabriel hat ja seine Meinung zu TTIP jüngst wieder geändert. Weil die USA kein Stück entgegenkommen und im Gegensatz zu Ceta z.B. an im Vergleich noch viel intransparenteren und wirtschaftsnäheren Schiedsgerichten festhalten, wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe. Zumal sowohl Clinton als auch Trump eh nichts von TTIP halten. Mit Ceta hat Gabriel ja auch kein Problem.
> Das ganze spricht natürlich weiter gegen Gabriel, so einen Wendehals braucht man auch dann nicht wenn er sich auf einmal vehement gegen TTIP aussprechen sollte.



Gabriel hat meiner Meinung nach das Problem, dass er gerne nächstes Jahr Kanzler werden will, aber kein Standpunkt du irgendeiner Sache hat, außer eben dass er Regierungsmitglied ist und mit Merkel im Gleichschritt marschieren muss.
Also holt er jetzt, ein Jahr vor den Wahlen, mal zu einem Rundumschlag aus und versucht sich zu positionieren -- was aber eher lächerlich denn überzeugt wirkt.
Ich weiß sowieso nicht, wo Gabriel mit seinem Haufen Verlieren die Prozente herkriegen will. Die SPD dümpelt bei 20% herum. Die Grünen sind mit Glück bei 10%. Die Linke hat nicht mal mehr 10%. Ergo reicht rot/rot/grün nicht.
Also wird es darauf hinauslaufen, dass alles beim Alten bleibt.



der-sack88 schrieb:


> TTIP ist denke ich auch der Schlüssel zu einer geplanten neuen Weltordnung, wenn man denn überhaupt an so was glauben will. Man will mehr Macht für Konzerne, weniger Macht für Staaten und den Arbeitnehmer möglichst stark unterdrücken. Ich denke schon, dass das in gewisser Weise einer neuen Weltordnung gleichkommt. Aber es ist wohl Schwachsinn, dass das alles von irgendwelchen unbekannten Mächten von langer Hand geplant ist. Das ist einfach systemimmanent, die nächste Stufe des Kapitalismus.



Der Kaspitalismus ist halt die neue Weltordnung. Sie hat sich seit den 90ern weltweit durchgesetzt und alle glauben den Versprechungen von Staat, Analysten und sonst wen.
Und die Reichen lenken die Geschehnisse zu ihren Gunsten und werden einen Teufel tun, dass sich daran was ändert, egal wie viele Bankenkrisen noch anstehen werden.
Niemand in der Politik ist gewillt, das System zu ändern, und die Leute, die das System ändern wollen, werden nie an solche Positionen kommen, an denen sie das System ändern könnten.


----------



## Bester_Nick (1. September 2016)

Ich hab mir die letzten drei Seiten nur bruchstückhaft durchgelesen. Ich finde es immer wieder interessant, wenn Leute etwas vom kritschen Hinterfragen labern und sich dabei ungeheuer überlegen und schlau vorkommen, in Wirklichkeit aber nicht mal den Unterschied zwischen kritischem Hinterfragen und freiem Fabulieren kennen. VT'ler scheinen beides gleichzusetzen.

Guckt euch mal die Freaks an, die leben in ihrer eigenen Welt: Heute Show - Chemtrails, Mario, weitere … und DRXDS - YouTube


----------



## Threshold (1. September 2016)

Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Guckt euch mal die Freaks an, die leben in ihrer eigenen Welt: Heute Show - Chemtrails, Mario, weitere … und DRXDS - YouTube



Ich finde den Typen mit der Sonnenbrille und dem Rucksack am Schluss super. 
Mein Vorbild.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (1. September 2016)

Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Guckt euch mal die Freaks an, die leben in ihrer eigenen Welt:


Lieber frei in der eigenen welt, als unfrei in einer fremden!


----------



## flotus1 (1. September 2016)

Wie frei ist jemand der von einer solchen Wahnvorstellung besessen ist?


----------



## Threshold (1. September 2016)

Wo kannst du in unserer Gesellschaft denn nicht frei sein?
Du kannst frei denken, deine Meinung sagen.
Es gibt Ecken auf dieser Welt, wo du das nicht kannst. 
Von daher sollten sich diese Leute erst mal nicht beschweren, denn in anderen Ländern wären sie schon längst an anderen Orten.


----------



## Bester_Nick (1. September 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Lieber frei in der eigenen welt, als unfrei in einer fremden!



Aus postmoderner Sicht vielleicht sogar richtig. Aber ich bin lieber unfrei an Wissenschaft und Vernunft gefesselt, als gaga rumzulaufen und in einer Scheinwelt zu leben.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (1. September 2016)

Bester_Nick schrieb:


> ... als gaga rumzulaufen und in einer Scheinwelt zu leben.


Wir können gerne in die Philosphie einsteigen. Glaube mir, es gibt keine reale Welt, es gibt immer nur die eigene. 
Das Ziel ist nur, in dieser eigenen Welt nach eigenen moralischen Ansprüchen zu leben. Ziel ist nur, sich selber
nicht zu belügen. Dann läuft alles.


----------



## flotus1 (1. September 2016)

Und warum funktioniert das tatsächlich für manche dieses "sich selbst nicht zu belügen" (=ich mach mir die Welt widewide wie sie mir gefällt)?
Weil die Welt in der wir leben deutlich freier und vor Allem sicherer ist als es viele Verschwörungstheoretiker gern behaupten. Man kann sich ohne größere Gefahr für die eigene Existenz diversen Wahnvorstellungen verschreiben und in diesen aufgehen.


----------



## Klinge Xtream (2. September 2016)

Also ich sehe leider einige Entwicklungen auf der Welt die dafür sorgen könnten, dass unsere Zukunft nicht so rosig ausschaut.
Wenn ihr euch bei alledem wohl fühlt, dann ist das eben so und das will ich auch nicht mit der Brechstange ändern.
Ich möchte euch fairerweise nur noch ein Zitat mit auf den Weg geben:

,,Nie haben die Massen nach Wahrheit gedürstet. Von den Tatsachen, die  ihnen mißfallen, wenden sie sich ab und ziehen es vor, den Irrtum zu  vergöttern, wenn er sie zu verführen vermag. Wer sie zu täuschen  versteht, wird leicht ihr Herr, wer sie aufzuklären sucht, stets ihr  Opfer." -Gustave le Bon


----------



## flotus1 (2. September 2016)

Mir ist klar wie du das Zitat auslegst. Witzigerweise passt es auch genau andersrum


----------



## Klinge Xtream (2. September 2016)

flotus1 schrieb:


> Mir ist klar wie du das Zitat auslegst. Witzigerweise passt es auch genau andersrum



Aber irgendwie auch nicht. Die Zweifler sind ja in der Minderheit (denke ich jedenfalls).


----------



## flotus1 (2. September 2016)

Innerhalb ihres Ökosystems fühlen sie sich aber in der Mehrheit. Man umgibt sich ja mit Leuten die den gleichen Wahnvorstellungen frönen.
Und selbst wenn ist das nur ein kleines Detail, es ist immer noch zuckersüß wie messerscharf das Zitat beide Positionen beschreibt.


----------



## Klinge Xtream (2. September 2016)

@flotus1. Eine letzte Frage noch, sofern ich darf?

Beschäftigst du dich intensiv mit dem Thema Verschwörung, lehnst du es generell ab, oder lehnst du es ab wenn es deinem Wissen bzw. deiner Bildung wiederspricht?


----------



## flotus1 (2. September 2016)

Intensiv beschäftigen sicher nicht. Ich stolpere hin und wieder mal darüber, so wie auch hier. Interessant finde ich die ganze Thematik ja schon, aber eher aus psychologischer Sicht.
Leider vergeht mit immer sehr schnell die Lust wenn die einzige Argumentationsweise eine schnelle Aneinanderreihung von Suggestivfragen ist die ich aufgrund bewährter und nachprüfbarer Erkenntnisse mit einem "verdammt nein du ungebildeter Bauernfänger" beantworten kann.
Man kann also sagen dass ich Dingen die ich für Verschwörungstheorien halte sehr reserviert gegenüberstehe. Ebenso wie sich Verschwörungstheoretiker nicht durch Argumente überzeugen lassen werde ich mich von meinem Standpunkt nicht weg bewegen.


----------



## Grestorn (2. September 2016)

Klinge Xtream schrieb:


> @flotus1. Eine letzte Frage noch, sofern ich darf?
> 
> Beschäftigst du dich intensiv mit dem Thema Verschwörung, lehnst du es generell ab, oder lehnst du es ab wenn es deinem Wissen bzw. deiner Bildung wiederspricht?



Die meisten Verschwörungstheorien scheitern schon daran, dass sie den Verschwörern unmenschliche Fähigkeiten zuschreiben. Die Menge der eingeweihten Personen ist bei den meisten VT absolut irre, die dafür notwendige Organisation mindblowing und der Erfolg ja immer durchschlagend. 

Wenn ich mir ansehe, wie wenig tatsächlich gelingt und mit wieviel Getöse alles von sich geht, was auf der Welt so passiert, kann ich immer nur sagen: Die VT-Anhänger haben a) ein extrem positives Menschenbild (wenn auch aus den falschen Motiven) und b) sind ziemlich naiv, was die Dynamik einer größeren Menge von Menschen angeht.

Psychologisch sind VTheoretiker meines Erachtens einfach nur extrem verunsichert, weil sie das "System" in dem sie leben, nicht mehr durchschauen. Das macht Angst. Dumm ist nur, dass niemand auf der ganzen Welt das System vollständig durchschaut (auch wenn einige das für sich gerne in Anspruch nehmen). Und das Gefühl, es gibt da jemanden, der die Fäden in den Händen hält, ist einerseits beruhigend (denn es kann ja nicht sein, dass das alles unkontrolliert läuft) und jagt einem auch einen Schauer über den Rücken. Dass die angenommenen Mächte üblicherweise negative Motive haben, ist da eher zweitrangig. 

Das ganze ist nichts als eine Ersatzreligion. Früher konnte man sich die Welt auch nicht erklären. Da hat man halt einen Gott erfunden. Der ist meist auch richtig grausam und angesteinflößend... Aber immerhin kann man ihn ja anbeten, in der Hoffnung, das hilft etwas.

Heute sind die Menschen, was Gottheiten angeht, oft desillusioniert. Dann müssen halt böse Mächte in den Regierungen, Drei-Buchstaben-Organisationen, Illluminati, Freimaurer oder noch viel geheimere Zirkel dafür herhalten, das eigene Weltbild zusammenzuhalten.


----------



## wtfNow (3. September 2016)

@Grestorn: auch wenn ich mich nicht direkt von deiner beschriebenen Gruppe angesprochen fühle, möchte ich dennoch etwas aus meiner Sicher dazuschreiben:



Grestorn schrieb:


> Die  meisten Verschwörungstheorien scheitern schon daran, dass sie den  Verschwörern unmenschliche Fähigkeiten zuschreiben. Die Menge der  eingeweihten Personen ist bei den meisten VT absolut irre, die dafür  notwendige Organisation mindblowing und der Erfolg ja immer  durchschlagend.


"Unmenschliche Fähigkeiten" ausgehend von deinem bisherigen  Kenntnisstand, daher "scheitern" in deinen Augen. Als Fakt kannst du es  nicht hinstellen.



Grestorn schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir ansehe, wie wenig tatsächlich gelingt und mit wieviel  Getöse alles von sich geht, was auf der Welt so passiert, kann ich immer  nur sagen: Die VT-Anhänger haben a) ein extrem positives Menschenbild  (wenn auch aus den falschen Motiven) und b) sind ziemlich naiv, was die  Dynamik einer größeren Menge von Menschen angeht.


Bitte nachholen:
Psychologie der Massen: Amazon.de: Gustave Le Bon: Bucher
Gibts auch gratis als PDF über Suchmaschine zu finden.



Grestorn schrieb:


> Psychologisch sind VTheoretiker meines Erachtens einfach nur extrem  verunsichert, weil sie das "System" in dem sie leben, nicht mehr  durchschauen. Das macht Angst.


Angefangen hat es bei mir vor Jahren als ich mich fragte  warum eigentlich der Golf in Autotests immer gewinnt? Wurde irgendwann  nämlich schon sehr lächerlich und die Vermutung lag nahe dass getrickst  wurde/wird. Recherche ergab folgendes: Journalist (Autotester) bekommt  von Hersteller X ein 5 Sterne Hotel in Frankreich für sich und seine  ganze Familie und darf während dieser Zeit das Auto in Ruhe testen.  Soweit ein Fakt. Erscheint in der Zeitschrift eine positive Wertung  bekommt der Journalist/Verlag beim nächsten Modell wieder eine Einladung  im 5 Sterne Hotel und erhält zusätzliche (noch nicht veröffentlichte)  Informationen über z.B. zukünftige Modelle. Ergebnis -> Zeitschrift  erreicht hohe Auflagen. Streben Unternehmen (Verlage) nach fairen Dienstleistungen/Produkten oder  Umsatzsteigerung/Gewinnmaximierung? Kann sich jeder selbst zusammenreimen. Das ganze war zu  der Zeit nicht nachweisbar aber für mich die schlüssigere Variante (heute ist das kein Geheimnis dass überall wo es nur geht geschmiert wird). Da  kam ich auch zu der Erkenntnis dass ich als Außenstehender weder das  eine noch das andere weiß, geht einfach nicht. Vielmehr -> glaube ich der einen oder glaube  ich der anderen Seite? (Ab dem Punkt heißt es selbstständig denken und eigene  Meinung bilden was je nach Person gar nicht so einfach ist weil Jeder  soziologischen und psychologischen Einflussfaktoren unterworfen ist!!!)  Jedenfalls war das meine kleine aber wichtige erste "Erkenntnis" dass  ich mit meinem gefestigten Weltbild falsch lag.
Irgendwann später kam  ein Bekannter mit wirren Thesen dass fernsehen Gehirnwäsche sei und bla  bla, ich habe mich über ihn wochenlang lustig gemacht.  Ich will das jetzt nicht zu weit ausführen aber habe mich anfangs mal aus  neugier (und langeweile) mit ein paar typsichen Verschwörungstheorien  befasst wie Geldsystem (Zinseszins) mit dem Hintergrundgedanken dass ich  schoneimal mit meinem Weltbild falsch lag und fand das sehr  interessant.
Das war ~7 Jahre+ her und seitdem habe ich die wildesten VTheorien (im Rahmen meiner Möglichkeiten) durch.
Angst habe und hatte ich keine, warum eigentlich? Angst ist ein Produkt der eigenen Fantasie -> nicht real.
Ich würde es so umformulieren, (angehende) Verschwörungstheoretiker (ist das schon ein Kompliment?) sind verunsichert weil sie durchschaut haben dass die Welt die sie mit ihren eigenen Augen sehen nicht so ist wie beispielsweise in der Tagesschau suggeriert wird. Das fängt schon bei kleinen Dingen an.



Grestorn schrieb:


> Dumm ist nur, dass niemand auf der ganzen  Welt das System vollständig durchschaut (auch wenn einige das für sich  gerne in Anspruch nehmen).


Das sind zum größten Teil "Neulinge" die meinen sie haben die Weißheit gefressen
Die alten Hasen und seriösen Quellen lassen sich gar nicht mehr auf mehr oder weniger sinnlose Disskusionen wie hier ein. Verständlich.



Grestorn schrieb:


> Und das Gefühl, es gibt da jemanden, der die  Fäden in den Händen hält, ist einerseits beruhigend (denn es kann ja  nicht sein, dass das alles unkontrolliert läuft) und jagt einem auch  einen Schauer über den Rücken. Dass die angenommenen Mächte  üblicherweise negative Motive haben, ist da eher zweitrangig.
> 
> Das ganze ist nichts als eine Ersatzreligion. Früher konnte man sich die  Welt auch nicht erklären. Da hat man halt einen Gott erfunden. Der ist  meist auch richtig grausam und angesteinflößend... Aber immerhin kann  man ihn ja anbeten, in der Hoffnung, das hilft etwas.
> 
> Heute sind die Menschen, was Gottheiten angeht, oft desillusioniert.  Dann müssen halt böse Mächte in den Regierungen,  Drei-Buchstaben-Organisationen, Illluminati, Freimaurer oder noch viel  geheimere Zirkel dafür herhalten, das eigene Weltbild zusammenzuhalten.


Dank Kommentaren wie diese...


----------



## flotus1 (3. September 2016)

Ein "Du" in Anführungszeichen habe ich jetzt auch noch nicht so oft gesehen. Was soll das in diesem Zusammenhang ausdrücken?
Übrigens kann man auch Dinge kritisieren ohne selbst unfehlbar oder allwissend zu sein. Ich weiß, auf dieses Totschlagargument verzichten viele nicht gern. Aber es ist einfach unterste Schublade.


----------



## Gergott (3. September 2016)

mmmh schrieb:


> Hast Du das denn nicht verstanden, was offenkunndig für die meisten Erwachsenen verständlich ist ?


´
das "DU" stellt eine Betonung deiner Person dar , steht vermutlich für eine Art der persönlichen Anrede  ....


----------



## Grestorn (3. September 2016)

Ich nehme das gern als Kompliment, dass Du mich so jung machst, mmmh. Ich frag mich nur, ob Du meinen Text wirklich aufmerksam gelesen hast. Ich hab da Zweifel.

Ich hab vor 4 Wochen meinen 47. Geburtstag gefeiert.


----------



## Two-Face (3. September 2016)

Ich frage mich schon, woher manche die Eingebung haben, dass "Alternativtheorien" (so werden sie von manchen Politikwissenschaftlern bezeichnet) grundsetzlich recht bzw. eher recht haben, als offizielle Versionen. Wenn die Anhänger jener Theorien (und es sind ja auch nur Theorien, was schließlich schon die Bezeichnung verdeutlicht) alles hinterfragen, wieso auch nicht die Verschwörungstheorien?

Der große Widerspruch, der breiten Masse werfen jene vor, leichtgläubig und von den Medien gesteuert zu sein (was vielleicht auf Leser der BILD zutrifft), selber nehmen sie aber jeden Mist ernst, den irgend' ein antisemitischer Penner (ich sag' nur Holocaustleugnung, Rothschilds, etc.) morgens am Rechner verbreitet, weil ihm langweilig war.


----------



## flotus1 (3. September 2016)

Wenn man etwas in Anführungszeichen setzt soll das normalerweise den eigentlichen Sinn des Wortes verändern. Wenn man damit nicht irgendeinen Subtext ausdrücken will ist es schlicht falsch eine persönliche Anrede in Anführungszeichen zu setzen. Ich formulierte meine Verwunderung darüber als Frage, was ein reines Stilmittel ist. Deine Reaktion darauf gibt mir aber mehr Information als es die Antwort auf meine Frage je könnte. Vielen Dank.


----------



## Two-Face (3. September 2016)

Das was verschiedene Publikationen, wie die des Kopp-Verlags z.B. über die Rothschilds schreiben geht sehr wohl stark in die Richtung Antisemitismus.


----------



## Threshold (3. September 2016)

wtfNow schrieb:


> Angefangen hat es bei mir vor Jahren als ich mich fragte  warum eigentlich der Golf in Autotests immer gewinnt? Wurde irgendwann  nämlich schon sehr lächerlich und die Vermutung lag nahe dass getrickst  wurde/wird. Recherche ergab folgendes: Journalist (Autotester) bekommt  von Hersteller X ein 5 Sterne Hotel in Frankreich für sich und seine  ganze Familie und darf während dieser Zeit das Auto in Ruhe testen.  Soweit ein Fakt. Erscheint in der Zeitschrift eine positive Wertung  bekommt der Journalist/Verlag beim nächsten Modell wieder eine Einladung  im 5 Sterne Hotel und erhält zusätzliche (noch nicht veröffentlichte)  Informationen über z.B. zukünftige Modelle. Ergebnis -> Zeitschrift  erreicht hohe Auflagen. Streben Unternehmen (Verlage) nach fairen Dienstleistungen/Produkten oder  Umsatzsteigerung/Gewinnmaximierung?



Für sowas brauchst du doch aber kein Verschwörungstheoretiker sein, oder?
Das ist seit Jahren Standard. Auf die gleiche Weise werden Gesetze zu Gunsten der Autoindustrie geschrieben. 
Die Pharmaindustrie macht nichts anderes.
Bei den Banken arbeiten inzwischen keine Banker mehr sondern Hütchenspieler.
Das alles hat sich in den letzen 20 Jahren so entwickelt -- klar gab es die Beeinflussung auch früher schon -- aber das Ausmaß heute ist ja geradezu unfassbar.
Das ist Kapitalismus pur. Es geht nur noch ums Geld, um nichts anderes mehr. Alles hat sich dem unterzuordnen.

Z.B. gab es letztens ein Urteil gegen Subways in den USA, weil die Länge der Brote nicht konstant sein könnten -- ja, nicht waren, sondern könnten, Konjunktiv. 
Dazu gab es eine Sammelklage, 10 Kunden hatten geklagt und man einigte sich außergerichtlich -- wie das ja immer so ist.
Subways zahlt 500.000 Dollar. Die Kunden selbst kriegen aber nur 500€ Schadenersatz. Den Rest kassieren die Anwälte ein.

Daher auch meine Meinung: Man muss diese Anwälte wieder einfangen, denn die ruinieren das System. Entweder durch sowas oder weil die Firmenfusionen ausarbeiten, bei denen die Firmen immer weniger wert sind als vor der Fusion, aber die Anwälte sich da dumm und dusselig verdienen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. September 2016)

Die neue Weltordung läuft doch schon lange, nachdem die soziale Marktwirtschaft nach Kane weltweit aufgegeben wurde und ein ungebremster globalisierter Kapitalismus sein Unwesen treibt. Das ist eine riesige Verschwörung von hunderttausenden Verstrahlten, die selber reicher und reicher werden, während es Milliarden immer dreckiger geht. Ob das jetzt normale Entwicklung oder Verschwörung ist, sei dahin gestellt. Die negativen Auswirkungen erleben wir seit ca. 1980 und es wird immer schlimmer


----------



## Two-Face (3. September 2016)

Am Höhepunkt bricht das Finanzsystem zusammen und es passiert das, was die letzten Jahrhunderte immer wieder mal passiert ist: Aufstände in den Straßen und die Armen schlagen die Reichen tot. 
Und das schlimme ist, dass meine Generation das sehr wahrscheinlich noch miterlebt.


----------



## Threshold (3. September 2016)

Es passiert eher das, was immer passiert, das System bricht zusammen, aufgrund der hohen Schulden innerhalb des Systems und anstatt mal ein anderes System auszuprobieren, wird ein Währungsreform gemacht und das System wieder neu gestartet, mit den gleichen Gewinnern und Verlieren wie vorher.


----------



## DKK007 (5. September 2016)

Wieder offen. 

Ein paar Beiträge wurden entfernt. Der Grund dafür sollte den Beteiligten immer noch bekannt sein.


----------



## Conjac (6. September 2016)

In meinen Augen nur eine weitere sinnlose Verschwörungstheorie ^^ 
Das Ding an diesen Theorien ist halt: Man kann sie nicht widerlegen! Es lassen sich also keine Beweise für eine Nichtigkeit finden. Wirkliche Beweise gibt es aber auch nicht


----------



## Adi1 (6. September 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Es passiert eher das, was immer passiert, das System bricht zusammen, aufgrund der hohen Schulden innerhalb des Systems und anstatt mal ein anderes System auszuprobieren, wird ein Währungsreform gemacht und das System wieder neu gestartet, mit den gleichen Gewinnern und Verlieren wie vorher.



Ja, so sieht es aus 

Die Geschichte wiederholt sich, immer und immer wieder


----------



## flotus1 (6. September 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Na gut, um ehrlich zu sein bin ich mir ziemlich sicher.


----------



## QUAD4 (11. September 2016)

apropo new world order. heute ist ja terror geburstag. 11september 

World Trade Center: 11. September war laut Fachblatt-Artikel kontrollierte Sprengung | STERN.de
sogar die lügenpresse berichtet etwas sachlicher darüber trotz relativierung. ansonsten wird der artikel nicht durchgewunken 

World-Trade-Center: Fachmagazin publiziert 9/11-Verschworungstheorie - DIE WELT
auch hier nicht schlecht. trotz das der artikel immernoch alle als "verschwörungstheoretiker" difamiert.

Fachmagazin veroffentlicht 9/11-Verschworungstheorie - FOCUS Online

bin mal im ganze gespannt wann das ganze offiziell als hoax deklariert wird von der lügenpresse. da werden sicherlich noch ein paar jahre ins land ziehen.

9/11 erklart unter 5 Minuten - YouTube 911 in 5min erklärt. sehr gut die fakten zusammengefasst.
9/11 die erste deutsche Prasentation zu der Forschung von Dr Judy Wood - YouTube etwas länger dafür aber profesionell.


> Dr. Judy Wood, bio
> Dr. Judy Wood earned a Ph.D. Degree from Virginia Tech and is a former professor of mechanical engineering.



ohne den 11september hätte der terror auf der welt in den köpfen der leute so nie stattgefunden. auch die neue weltordnung hätte den schub nicht bekommen.

so leute ich geh jetzt weiter den terrorgeburtstag feiern 

ps. heil merkel


----------



## Threshold (11. September 2016)

Schon komisch.
Die Bush Administration hat also das perfekte Verbrechen hingekriegt und eigene Landsleute getötet. 
Sind aber zu blöd dem Saddam eine Atombome unters Kopfkissen zu stecken, die sie dann finden können?

wie gesagt, 5 Minuten drüber nachdenken und man weiß, dass das so abgelaufen ist, wie jeder normale Mensch es vermutet.


----------



## QUAD4 (11. September 2016)

schritte zur vollendung der neuen weltordnung sind unter anderem chaos zu schüren und dann ihre lösung zu presentieren.
die qualitätsmedien reden in letzter zeit auch von bürgerkrieg. für mich nix neues da es etliche investigativ journalisten gab die diese szenarien vor jahren vorhergesagt haben.

Islamwissenschaftler: „Lage in Europa soll sich zu Burgerkrieg entwickeln“ - WELT
Islamwissenschaftler warnt: "Die Lage soll sich zu einem Burgerkrieg entwickeln" - FOCUS Online


----------



## Two-Face (11. September 2016)

"WELT" und "FOUCS" sind Qualitätsmedien?


----------



## QUAD4 (11. September 2016)

"qualitätsmedien"


----------



## Grestorn (11. September 2016)

QUAD4 schrieb:


> schritte zur vollendung der neuen weltordnung sind unter anderem chaos zu schüren und dann ihre lösung zu presentieren.
> die qualitätsmedien reden in letzter zeit auch von bürgerkrieg. für mich nix neues da es etliche investigativ journalisten gab die diese szenarien vor jahren vorhergesagt haben.



Dass der Terror, den Islamisten nach Europa und USA tragen, zu einer radikalisierung der westlichen Bevölkerung und in den Köpfen der Dschihadisten auch am besten zu einem Bürgerkrieg führen soll, ist doch nichts neues. Was genau ist an dieser Erkenntnis eine Verschwörung? Ich verstehe nicht ganz, wie diese Artikel Deine kruden Theorien stützen sollen.


----------



## QUAD4 (12. September 2016)

Der 11. September - Einsturz eines Lügengebäudes! Die brisanten Aussagen in diesem Interview haben fünf Jahre später nichts an Aktualität verloren. Bitte teilt dieses Video!
Exopolitik Deutschland - Chronik | Facebook
gutes interview wie verschwörungen und verschwörungstheorien in der praxis und im historischen kontext funktioineren.

was die nwo angeht, das ganze ist ja mehr ein prozess. es geht ja letztlich darum eine weltregierung zu errichten. das ist dann sowas wie die weltherrschaft. nur über regierungen kann man die ganzen menschen global gesetzlich drangsalieren und ihnen alles aufzwingen. sowas wie die welt udssr. der weltsozialismus/kommunismus/faschismus.


----------



## Grestorn (12. September 2016)

Du scheißt auf all diese Menschen: 


Deaths by Area of Attack    Deaths


World Trade Center    2,606
Airlines    246
Pentagon Building    125
Hijackers    19
Total number of people who died in the 9/11 attacks    2,996

Casualties in the World Trade Center and Surrounding Area    Deaths
Residents of New York    1,762
Persons in North Tower (Tower 1)    1,402
Persons in South Tower (Tower 2)    614
Residents of New Jersey    674
Employees of Marsh Inc.    355
Firefighters    343
Employees of Aon Corporation    175
Port Authority police officers    37
Police officers    23
Paramedics    2
1 firefighter was killed by a man who jumped off the top floors


Casualties on the Airplanes    Deaths
American Airlines Flight 11 (North Tower)    87
United Airlines Flight 175 (South Tower)    60
American Airlines Flight 77 (Pentagon)    59
United Flight 93 (Shanksville, PA)    40

Casualties inside the Pentagon    Deaths
Military and civilian deaths    125



Und noch dazu behauptest Du, dass in den USA Menschen sitzen, die aus irgendwelchen globalpolitischen Überlegungen heraus in Kauf nehmen, sich nicht nur selbst dem enormen Risiko auszusetzen, zerstört zu werden  (denn eine solche Verschwörung lässt sich gar nicht verheimlichen und alle Mitwisser zum Schweigen bringen) sondern auch noch in Kauf nehmen, dass hunderte von US Zivilisten, Polizisten und Feuerwehrleuten zu Tode kommen. 

Jemand, der so etwas ernsthaft glaubt und vertritt, den kann ich nicht im geringsten Ernst nehmen. Es ist aber schlicht schamlos und auf unterster Ebene verachtenswert, was Du machst. Ich finde Leute wie Du ehrlich zum K...


----------



## OField (13. September 2016)

@Grestorn Du hast die zig tausend toten Zivilisten durch den "War on Terror" im Irak, Afghanistan, Pakistan und sonst wo vergessen. Oder sind das für dich nur Menschen 2ter Klasse?

Und ja es gibt Verschwörungen durch die USA, siehe der Putsch im Iran und Ländern Südamerikas, welche sogar durch CIA Akten belegt sind.
Es gibt auch belege zu Staatlich inszenierten Terror. Dr. Daniele Ganser hat dort einige Arbeiten zu verfasst.

Interessant z.B.: Operation Northwoods – Wikipedia


----------



## Threshold (13. September 2016)

OField schrieb:


> Und ja es gibt Verschwörungen durch die USA, siehe der Putsch im Iran und Ländern Südamerikas, welche sogar durch CIA Akten belegt sind.



Exakt. Iran Contra Affaire und so. Kennt man. Genauso wie die gefälschten Berichte von der CIA über die Massenvernichtungswaffen, die Saddam angeblich haben sollte.
All das ist raus gekommen. Die USA haben sich bis auf die Knochen blamiert.
Aber ausgerechnet bei 9/11 gibt es gar nichts? Nicht mal Wikileaks hat da was? Findest du nicht auch, dass das zu weit hergeholt ist?
Nicht mal Edward Snowden hatte da was in seinen Aufzeichnungen. Absolut gar nichts. Und die NSA weiß ja nun alles.


----------



## Grestorn (13. September 2016)

OField schrieb:


> @Grestorn Du hast die zig tausend toten Zivilisten durch den "War on Terror" im Irak, Afghanistan, Pakistan und sonst wo vergessen. Oder sind das für dich nur Menschen 2ter Klasse?


Dabei handelt es sich um Soldaten und die Opfer der Zivilbevölkerung werden zwar in Kauf genommen, aber nicht weil man das gerne so will, sondern weil sich der Gegner beuwsst hinter der Zivilbevölkerung verschantzt. Und natürlich weil jeder Krieg Opfer in der Zivilbevölkerung mit sich bringt. 

(Nein, ich halte keinen dieser Kriege für gut und wünschenswert. Ich halte es aber auch nicht für richtig, still zuzusehen, wie skrupellose Machtmenschen diese Regionen zu ihrem Spielplatz und Export-Fabrik für Terror umbauen). 



OField schrieb:


> Und ja es gibt Verschwörungen durch die USA, siehe der Putsch im Iran und Ländern Südamerikas, welche sogar durch CIA Akten belegt sind.
> Es gibt auch belege zu Staatlich inszenierten Terror. Dr. Daniele Ganser hat dort einige Arbeiten zu verfasst.


Es gab und gibt schon immer Aktionen vom CIA und nahezu allen anderen Geheimdiensten, die dazu dienen Einfluss auf andere Länder zu nehmen, Länder zu destabilisieren, Machthaber zu stützen oder zu stürzen usw. 

Auch Provokationen, um andere zu einem Krieg zu zwingen, sind absolut üblich (Siehe Beginn erster und zweiter Weltkrieg).

Das ist alles nichts neues und kommt eigentlich immer irgendwann ans Licht. Und es ist auch wirklich nichts US-Exklusives.

Eine Verschwörungstheorie wie 9/11 ist ein ganz ganz anderes Ding und in keinster Weise vergleichbar.

Von der Moral mal ganz abgesehen ist es sowohl organisatorisch und von der Menge der Mitwisser überhaupt nicht zu vergleichen. Du wirst jede Menge Patrioten finden, die bereit sind, ein anderes Land zu destabilisieren. Wieviele Menschen, meinst Du, machen bei einer Verschwörung wie 9/11 mit und halten dicht? Man schalte einfach mal sein Brain ein und versuche sich vorzustellen, wie so etwas ablaufen würde...


----------



## OField (13. September 2016)

Wieso sollte man viele Mitwisser brauchen? Eine Handvoll Terroristen hat's auch ja hinbekommen.



> Nicht mal Edward Snowden hatte da was in seinen Aufzeichnungen. Absolut gar nichts. Und die NSA weiß ja nun alles.



Ich glaube Snowden wird krass überschätzt.

Ich habe auch nicht behauptet, dass die US Regierung dahinter steckt. Ich habe nur deutlich gemacht, dass es durchaus :
1. Bereits schon mal Pläne gab Terror unter der eigenen Bevölkerung zu verbreiten um politische Ziele durchzusetzen
2. Man in der Regel  offiziellen Versionen der Regierung nicht uneingeschränkt glauben sollte.


----------



## -Shorty- (13. September 2016)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Du scheißt auf all diese Menschen:
> 
> 
> Deaths by Area of Attack    Deaths
> ...



Falsch, er kann gar nichts für die Toten und die Frage nach Ungereimtheiten zum 9.11 kannst du nicht einfach mit Zahlen der Opfer zurückweisen. Das wird gern und oft gemacht wenn wirklich gar keine anderen Argumente mehr greifen.

Wenn sich jemand mit dem Thema beschäftigt und dazu offene Fragen hat empfinde ich das deinerseits als sehr fragwürdig mit Opferzahlen um sich zu schmeißen, diese für deine eigene Argumentation zu missbrauchen und gleichzeitig dem anderen zu unterstellen er "******* auf diese Menschen".

Zuersteinmal sind diese Menschen jetzt keine Menschen mehr sondern Tote. Und um jene in Ehren zu halten sollte man diese nicht als Totschlagargument in 9.11 Diskussionen vorführen. Zumal es die Unterhaltung auch überhaupt nicht voranbringt, sondern jede berechtigte Frage im Keim erstickt. 

Grüße aus dem Pegida Land...


----------



## Threshold (13. September 2016)

So langsam entwickelt sich der Thread zu einer 9/11 Verschwörungsgeschichte.
Und ich kann mich noch dran erinnern, was mit dem letzten Thread passiert ist, der sich um die 9/11 Geschichte drehte.
Ergo -- weg davon und hin zu einer neuen Weltordnung -- wie auch immer die aussehen soll.


----------



## Icedaft (13. September 2016)

Wasser kann das auch, alles eine Frage der Beschleunigung...


----------



## flotus1 (13. September 2016)

mmmh schrieb:


> Wie kann es sein, das ein aus Aluminium bestehendes Flugzeug schwere Stahlträger durchbohren kann ? Die Physik ausser Kraft gesetzt ?



Nein, die Physik sagt genau dieses Verhalten voraus.
Es sind genau diese Aussagen wegen derer ich solche Verschwörungstheorien nicht ernst nehmen kann. Ich nehme es niemandem übel dass er keine Ahnung von statischer und dynamischer Festigkeitslehre hat. Dazu sollte man idealerweise etwas in die Richtung studiert haben. Aber dann die Ahnungslosigkeit als Argument zu missbrauchen ist haarsträubend.
Ja, übersteigt den Erfahrungshorizont der meisten Menschen wie sich Werkstoffe bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten verhalten. Dass dieses Nichtwissen von Verschwörungstheoretikern ausgenutzt wird ist nur eines: Demagogie.


----------



## Threshold (13. September 2016)

mmmh schrieb:


> Wie kann es sein, das ein aus Aluminium bestehendes Flugzeug schwere Stahlträger durchbohren kann ? Die Physik ausser Kraft gesetzt ?



Du kannst mit einer Feder Panzerglas durchschlagen. Alles eine Frage der Beschleunigung.
Und ein Flugzeug, Voll besetzt, voll getankt, wiegt so um die 300 Tonnen oder so. Wenn 300 Tonnen mit 500km/h auf etwas prallen, egal, was es ist, wird das zermalmt.


----------



## aloha84 (13. September 2016)

mmmh schrieb:


> Was ist mit den ganzen Augenzeugen die im Worldtrade  Center Arbeiteten -  sowie auch dem Hausmeister im Gebäude - bevor eine Maschiene die Türme traf - von mehreren Xploits aus dem Keller berichteten ?
> 
> Wie kann es sein, das ein aus Aluminium bestehendes Flugzeug schwere Stahlträger durchbohren kann ? Die* Physik* ausser Kraft gesetzt ?
> 
> ...



Was stimmt, es gab Explosionen, welche von vielen Dutzend Menschen gehört wurden, und zwar kurz vor dem Fall der Tower.
Diese werden im Untersuchungsbericht nicht erklärt, und zwar nicht aus einer Verschwörung heraus.....sondern schlicht auf einem Fehler beruhend.
Der Untersuchungsbericht vergisst nämlich einen sehr wichtigen Teil --> die beiden Flugzeuge welche sich in Form von Kleinteilen in den Türmen befanden.
Diese Teile waren zu großen Teilen Aluminium, welche durch die Hitze der Brände verflüssig wurde.
Flüssiges Aluminium allein ist im weitesten Sinne kein Problem --> aber wenn Wasser dazu kommt, gibt es eine chemische Reaktion bei der es zu Explosionen kommt.
Das ist ein Hexenwerk, sondern ganz einfache *Chemie*. Jeder Mitarbeiter ist einem Aluminium verarbeitenden Unternehmen kann dir das erzählen.
9/11: Neue Theorie zum Twin-Tower-Einsturz

In zwischen gibt über das Thema eine TV-Reportage und eine Reihe Forscher (Chemiker) schließen sich diesem Urteil an.


----------



## Two-Face (13. September 2016)

Ich glaube das mit den Explosionen während des Zusammenbruchs kam auch von komprimierter, heißer Luft, zumindest wurde mir das mal so erklärt.


----------



## aloha84 (13. September 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Ich glaube das mit den Explosionen während des Zusammenbruchs kam auch von komprimierter, heißer Luft, zumindest wurde mir das mal so erklärt.



Es geht dabei nicht um Explosionen WÄHREND des Zusammenbruchs --> sondern Kurz davor.

Auszug aus der Reportage:
How Aluminum May Have Collapsed the Twin Towers - YouTube


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (13. September 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du kannst mit einer Feder Panzerglas durchschlagen. Alles eine Frage der Beschleunigung.
> Und ein Flugzeug, Voll besetzt, voll getankt, wiegt so um die 300 Tonnen oder so. Wenn 300 Tonnen mit 500km/h auf etwas prallen, egal, was es ist, wird das zermalmt.



Da muss ich widersprechen, es gibt Wissenschaftler die behauptet haben das sowas physikalisch unmöglich ist. Das Flugzeug würde eher zermalt werden vom dem Gebäude. Flugzeuge bestehen hauptsächlich aus Aluminium, das ist als würdest du ein Papierflugzeug gegen einen Panzer werfen.

Flugzeug mit 800 km/h in Betonmauer - YouTube
WTC: Can 767 Aluminum Wing Cut 14'Steel? Crash Test Shows .. - YouTube

Ich will hier nicht mit auf dem Verschwörungszug aufspringen, aber ich finde es auch sehr unwahrscheinlich das ein Flugzeug durch ein Wolkenkratzer mit wabenförmigen Stahlgerüst/Beton fliegen kann. Vorallendingen die Flügel sind nicht besonders stabil, und würden bei einem Aufprall sofort abbrechen.


----------



## Grestorn (13. September 2016)

das Flugzeug hat die Stahlträger ja auch nicht durchbohrt... sondern nur das Glaszeugs und leichte Material drum herum...


----------



## Two-Face (13. September 2016)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Es geht dabei nicht um Explosionen WÄHREND des Zusammenbruchs --> sondern Kurz davor.
> 
> Auszug aus der Reportage:
> How Aluminum May Have Collapsed the Twin Towers - YouTube


Es gab aber auch Explosionen während des Einsturzes, als die einzelnen Etagen aufeinandergefallen sind. Weiß aber nicht mehr, ob die Aufnahmen, wo man das erkennen konnte, in Zeitlupe oder in Echtzteit waren. Da gab es eben auch welche, die behauptet haben, da während die berüchtigten "Thermitbomben" explodiert. 
Zumindest hab' ich das noch so grob in Erinnerung.


nWo-Wolfpac schrieb:


> Ich will hier nicht mit auf dem Verschwörungszug aufspringen, aber ich finde es auch sehr unwahrscheinlich das ein Flugzeug durch ein Wolkenkratzer mit wabenförmigen Stahlgerüst/Beton fliegen kann. Vorallendingen die Flügel sind nicht besonders stabil, und würden bei einem Aufprall sofort abbrechen.


Das WTC war anders konstruiert, als andere, damalige Wolkenkratzer.
Die Stockwerke waren an den Trägern durch "Klammern" zusammengehalten, die sind geschmolzen bzw. wurden einfach nicht mehr belastbar.
Allgemein sollte man Stahl nicht überschätzen: Frag' mal einen von der Feuerwehr, was schneller zusammenstürzt: Ein Stahlgerüst oder eines aus Holz.


----------



## Icedaft (13. September 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Das WTC war anders konstruiert, als andere, damalige Wolkenkratzer.
> Die Stockwerke waren an den Trägern durch "Klammern" zusammengehalten, die sind geschmolzen bzw. wurden einfach nicht mehr belastbar.
> Allgemein sollte man Stahl nicht überschätzen: Frag' mal einen von der Feuerwehr, was schneller zusammenstürzt: Ein Stahlgerüst oder eines aus Holz.



Bei einem Brand stehe ich lieber auf dem Dach eines Fachwerkhauses als auf eine Stahlträgerhalle, beantwortet das die Frage?


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (13. September 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Das WTC war anders konstruiert, als andere, damalige Wolkenkratzer.
> Die Stockwerke waren an den Trägern durch "Klammern" zusammengehalten, die sind geschmolzen bzw. wurden einfach nicht mehr belastbar.
> Allgemein sollte man Stahl nicht überschätzen: Frag' mal einen von der Feuerwehr, was schneller zusammenstürzt: Ein Stahlgerüst oder eines aus Holz.



Laut Wikipedia hat ein Kerosinbrand 600 bis 800 Grad und Stahl schmilzt bei 1300 - 1500 Grad


----------



## Two-Face (13. September 2016)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Bei einem Brand stehe ich lieber auf dem Dach eines Fachwerkhauses als auf eine Stahlträgerhalle, beantwortet das die Frage?


Kommt drauf an, woraus das Dach ist.
Ich hatte das mal bei einer Lagerhalle gesehen, die der Eigentümer abgefackelt hat, um von der Versicherung zu kassieren.
Hat mindestens eine Stunde lichterloh gerbannt und ist dann komplett in sich zusammengebrochen.^^
Jedes Jahr brennt bei uns in der Gegend mindestens einmal ein Stall ab - immer der selbe - der ist noch nie eingestürzt.


nWo-Wolfpac schrieb:


> Laut Wikipedia hat ein Kerosinbrand 600 bis 800 Grad und Stahl schmilzt bei 1300 - 1500 Grad


Stahl kann da schon nicht mehr richtig belastbar werden und ich sagte ja schon: Die Klammern waren der Schwachpunkt. 
Es gab ja Berichte, wonach Mohammad Atta vorher schon Aufnahmen des WTC, aber auch anderen Gebäude, wie dem Empire State Building gemacht hat. Es gibt Leute die sagen, eigentlich war letzteres das Ziel, da das aber anders konstruiert war, wäre das nicht eingestürzt und sie haben sich deshalb das WTC "ausgesucht". 
Klingt aber auch für mich in bissl nach Spekulaiton.


----------



## wtfNow (13. September 2016)

@Grestorn: Würde mich mal interessieren wie deine Gedanken zum WTC 7 sind

(Gebäude Nr. 3 welches ohne äußere Einwirkung (Flugzeug) symmetrisch perfekt einstürzte. Im ersten Bericht wurde das Gebäude nichtmal erwähnt, existierte quasi gar nicht. Dann irgendwann haben sie dies ergänzt, offiziel heißt es dass ein geschwächter Stahlträger (von 81) dessen Ursache war.)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


+
http://www2.ae911truth.org/images/infoitems/wtc7-freefall.jpg

Für Interessierte


----------



## Grestorn (13. September 2016)

nWo-Wolfpac schrieb:


> Laut Wikipedia hat ein Kerosinbrand 600 bis 800 Grad und Stahl schmilzt bei 1300 - 1500 Grad



Stahl wird viel früher weich und verliert seine Tragkraft. Dazu gab es sehr beeindruckende Demonstrationen (in einem der Berichte über die ganzen VT-Argumente).



wtfNow schrieb:


> @Grestorn: Würde mich mal interessieren wie deine Gedanken zum WTC 7 sind



Ich fand das auch immer sehr interessant, insbesondere weil gerade das überhaupt nicht mit einer VT zusammen geht (es sei denn, das wären absolute Oberstümper, was mit dem Rest nicht zusammenpasst. Denn es muss ja klar sein, dass genau diese Sache alle VT erst richtig befeuert hat). 

Die Wikipedia erklärt es eigentlich ganz gut: 

Collapse of the World Trade Center - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## wtfNow (13. September 2016)

Cool, wenn die paar Wiki-Absätze die ganzen Gerüchte und Theorien in Luft auflösen, das wäre ja zu schön.
Glaube ich zwar nicht aber gebe dem eine Chance.
Werde ich die Tage an einem ruhigen Abend mal genauer unter die Lupe nehmen.


----------



## OField (13. September 2016)

Ohje Wikipedia als Quelle zu einem Politisch kontroversem Thema. *Kopfschüttel*


----------



## -Shorty- (13. September 2016)

Mal davon ab dass man versucht mit "großen Trümmern" den Einsturz / Abriss eines kompletten Hochhauses erklären zu wollen. 

Sprächen wir hier über eine indonesische Schuhfabrik hätte ich das sogar geglaubt.


----------



## Grestorn (13. September 2016)

VTheoretiker werden nie ein Argument gegen ihre Theorie akzeptieren, das ist nichts neues.

Mir erscheint die Darstellung auf der Wikiseite durchaus schlüssig.


----------



## OField (13. September 2016)

Die Offizielle Darstellung ist auch nur eine Verschwörungstheorie.

Und die Vertreter der offiziellen Theorie akzeptieren ebenfalls keine Gegenargument. Von daher ist deine Aussage so hohl wie das Loch eines Schweizer Käse.


----------



## Threshold (13. September 2016)

nWo-Wolfpac schrieb:


> Da muss ich widersprechen, es gibt Wissenschaftler die behauptet haben das sowas physikalisch unmöglich ist. Das Flugzeug würde eher zermalt werden vom dem Gebäude. Flugzeuge bestehen hauptsächlich aus Aluminium, das ist als würdest du ein Papierflugzeug gegen einen Panzer werfen.



Ein Kampfflugzeug ist deutlich leichter als ein Passagierflugzeug und kleiner, weniger Masse sowieso.
Alleine schon was die Triebwerke des Flugzeugs an Schaden anrichten, wenn sie ins Haus krachen. Dann das Kerosin, das sich entzündet. Dazu kommt die Bauweise des Gebäudes mit den Halteklammern für die Stockwerke. Dann die unzureichende Feuerfestigkeit. Da haben sich mehrere Faktoren aneinander gereiht. 
Schließlich hat es sehr lange gedauert, bis die Gebäude eingestürzt sind. Wäre es eine Verschwörung, hätte man das eher einstürzen lassen, am Besten sofort, damit erst keine Polizisten und Feuerwehrleute gefährdet wären.
Die Halteklammern haben schließlich irgendwann nachgegeben und dann ist das erste Stockwerk runter gekommen, auf das zweite gekracht, auch da haben die Halteklammern sofort nachgegeben.
Dann hast du schnell eine Kettenreaktion, denn die Masse, die auf das nächste Stockwerk fällt, vergrößert sich ja immer weiter. Nach 10 Stockwerken hält dann auch keine perfekt intakte Halteklammer mehr den Einsturz.
Die beiden Türme sind eben nicht so gebaut worden wie seinerzeit das Empire State Building.



OField schrieb:


> Und die Vertreter der offiziellen Theorie akzeptieren ebenfalls keine Gegenargument. Von daher ist deine Aussage so hohl wie das Loch eines Schweizer Käse.



Welche Gegenargumente?
Die Verschwörer deuten einfach die Fakten so, dass sie in ihr Weltbild passen. 
Guck dir die Mondlandeverschwörer an. Denen kannst du die Fakten auch um die Ohren schlagen, die glauben dir nichts und verbiegen die Fakten. 9/11 Verschwörer machen das gleiche.


----------



## OField (13. September 2016)

> Welche Gegenargumente?



Architects and Engineers for 9/11 truth alles Spinner?

Verschwörungstheorie/Theoretiker ist ein Kampfbegriff um Leute zu diskreditieren, die das  - nicht immer wahrhafte - propagierte Weltbild hinterfragen. Das heißt aber selbstverständlich auch nicht, dass die Leute mit ihrem Weltbild zwangsweise richtig liegen.


----------



## blautemple (13. September 2016)

Wenn der Gegenpart einen Tisch als einen Stuhl bezeichnet kann man nunmal nicht dagegen argumentieren und mehr sage ich auch gar nicht ^^


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Grestorn (13. September 2016)

OField schrieb:


> Die Offizielle Darstellung ist auch nur eine Verschwörungstheorie.
> 
> Und die Vertreter der offiziellen Theorie akzeptieren ebenfalls keine Gegenargument. Von daher ist deine Aussage so hohl wie das Loch eines Schweizer Käse.



Es gibt jede Menge Beiträge, Filme und Kommentare, sowohl in der "Lügenpresse" bzw. den "Staatsmedien" als auch im "freien" Internet, in denen jedes einzelne physische Argument zer- oder widerlegt wird. 

Aber, was noch viel wichtiger ist, ist die Logik, die einfach nicht zusammen geht, und worauf kein VTler je eine Antwort hat. 

Bleiben wir bei WTC 7. Warum zum Geier hätte man einem so gut geplanten Vorhaben, dieses Gebäude bitte mit Sprengsätzen versehen sollen? Was ist der Grund dafür? Für ein Flugzeug ist das eigentlich nicht hoch genug, und warum ausgerechnet WTC 7 und keines der anderen? Es hat ja keine besondere Bedeutung. Es bringt nichts, es durch einen Flugzeug oder sonst wie zum Einsturz zu bringen. 

Im Gegenteil: Man macht sich doch genau dadurch verdächtig! 

Oder weiter: Wenn eines der Flugzeuge WTC1 und 2 nicht oder nur knapp getroffen hätte, dann hätte man ein von oben bis unten mit Sprengsätzen versehenes Gebäude gehabt, was ja nun nicht gerade unverdächtig ist. Was für ein Risiko! Wie hätte man das wegerklären sollen? 

Und ganz generell: Wenn eindeutige Beweise für eine Verschwörung öffentlich geworden wären (oder meinst Du, das geht nicht, weil man ausnahmslos alle, die echte Beweise hätten, kaufen oder eliminieren würde?!) welch unfassbaren, ja erdrutschartigen Konsequenzen hätte das für die USA? Sie wären nicht nur eine Lachnummer, sie wären moralisch in schlimmeren Ansehen als alle Hitlers und Stalins dieser Welt zusammen. Einen solchen verherenden Angriff auf die EIGENE(!) Zivilbevölkerung! Und das nur um einen Grund für einen Krieg in Afghanistan zu bekommen? Und für Anti-Terror Gesetze? Really?

Die ganze Nummer macht einfach keinen Sinn, egal wie rum man sie dreht. Es ist einfach absurd von vorne bis hinten, wenn man sich mal überlegt, wie eine solche VT hätte geplant und ausgeführt werden müssen.


Wobei, all der Text ist für den Eimer, weil Du wirst es eh nicht lesen, zumindest aber nicht gedanklich nachvollziehen wollen.


----------



## -Shorty- (13. September 2016)

Der Afghanistan Krieg ist doch nur die Spitze vom Eisberg. Warum irgendjemand  Grund hat ein Gebäude zu sprengen lässt sich nur vermuten. Was absurd oder abwegig erscheint ist wohl eine Frage der Sichtweise. Keinen Sinn machen an der Geschichte 9.11 einige Punkte wie die Luftraumüberwachung, -Abwehr, die Fähigkeiten der mutmaßlichen Piloten, die Finanzierung, der Einschlag im Pentagon ohne Flugzeugtrümmer, eingezogenes Überwachungsmaterial, Berichte/Krankheitsbilder von Rettungskräften, WTC7 u.v.m. 

Aber warum ist die Liste auch so lang? Selbst bei den mutmaßlichen Tätern gabs sehr witzige "Verwechslungen". 
Ich weiß nicht aber die wohl offensichtlichste Änderung, seit dem Tag ist wohl die öffentliche Meinung zum Thema Sicherheit und Überwachung und was man bereit ist wofür aufzugeben.


----------



## OField (13. September 2016)

1. Die Veröffentlichung sämtlicher CIA Akten zu Iran und Co hat den Amis auch nicht wirklich geschadet, die spielen immer noch froh und munter Weltpolizei.
2. Habe nie behauptet, dass die Amerikaner den Anschlag ausgeführt haben oder gar irgendetwas gesprengt wurde, aber es könnte auch z.B. sein dass  Geheimdienst(e) von den geplanten Anschlägen wussten und sie mit Absicht zuließen oder sie doch selbst geplant haben und diese genau so stattgefunden haben, wie es geschildert wird. Arabische Leute wurden rekrutiert, um mit Fliegern in die Türme zu krachen, die dann einstürzten. Das alles nur um die daraus folgende Situation politisch auszunutzen. 

Der vollkommen zusammenhangslose Einmarsch im Irak ist eine direkte Folge von 11/9. 

Wie gesagt, das eigene Volk terrorisieren (zu lassen), ist eine bereits bekannte Methode. Operation Northwoods, Anschläge in Italien/ Natogeheimarmeen, Golf von Tonkin (Vietnamkrieg), der Angriff Polens auf Das Dritte Reich, alles Inszenierte Lügen.

Möglicherweise, wenn die CIA Akten dann in 50 Jahren geöffnet werden, heißt es : "ja wir wussten von den Anschlägen ... blah blah" interessiert dann keinen mehr, weil die meisten Zeitzeugen tot, dement oder damals schlicht zu Jung waren. Was dann vor 60 Jahren war? Wayne.

Wie gesagt, ich kenne die Wahrheit nicht, aber (die US) Regierungen neigen nicht selten zu Lügen, wie die Geschichte beweist.


----------



## Threshold (13. September 2016)

OField schrieb:


> Möglicherweise, wenn die CIA Akten dann in 50 Jahren geöffnet werden, heißt es : "ja wir wussten von den Anschlägen ... blah blah" interessiert dann keinen mehr, weil die meisten Zeitzeugen tot, dement oder damals schlicht zu Jung waren. Was dann vor 60 Jahren war? Wayne.



Die Akten werden geöffnet?
Bei diversen Verfassungsschutzanstalten wurden Akten wegen der NSU Geschichte wie durch wundersame Weise in Reiswölfe gesteckt und weg waren sie.
Und du gehst echt davon aus, dass die Beweise von der CIA veröffentlicht werden? 

Das Problem an deiner Theorie ist ja, wo ist denn der Täter, der andere belastet und entsprechendes Beweismaterial hat?
Als Snowden die NSA verließ, nahm er Bergeweise Akten mit, die seine Behauptungen bestätigen.
Nicht ein 9/11 Verschwörer hat bis heute Beweise über Mittäter geliefert. Wo sind die denn?
Bei einer so gigantischen Operation mit mehreren Tausend Mitwissern -- sicher wusste jeder nicht alles über den Plan -- müssten es doch Massenweise Unterlagen geben, die irgendwas belegen können. Sei es die Beschaffung von Sporengstoff. Jemand muss ja die Türme mit Sprengstoff vollgestopft haben -- dann müssen Sprengstoff Spürhunde ausgetauscht worden sein -- Die Flugzeugentführer müssen beauftragt worden sein, Gelder müssen geflossen sein. All das muss ja belegbar sein.
Aber wo sind die Belege denn? Ich hab noch keine gesehen. Wikileaks hat nichts, Snowden hat nichts. Die Russen haben nichts -- und die hätten sofort was raus geholt, wenn es nur den kleinsten Verdacht gäbe.
Von den Chinesen und Nord Korearen rede ich nicht mal. Die haben ihre Spione sicher auch in den Reihen der CIA, NSA und andere Behörden mit 3 Buchstaben sitzen. Hätten die was mitbekommen, wäre das schon aufgeflogen.
Oder wissen die etwa auch alle bescheid und sagen nur nichts?


----------



## Icedaft (13. September 2016)

Wir leben ja alle nicht wirklich, wir liegen alle in Suppenschalen und liefern Bioenergie für einen Supercomputer...


----------



## -Shorty- (13. September 2016)

Egal Hauptsache Pillen  2 von den Roten und 2 von den Blauen, bitte.


(Es war nur Spaß!)


----------



## RubySoho (13. September 2016)

Die sprengung des wtc 7 macht keinen sinn?
Kommt drauf an von welcher seite man es sieht....

World Trade Center 7 (1987–2001) – Wikipedia

Bei der liste an mietern muss man wohl zweimal nachdenken....

Investmentbanking,versicherungen,bankgesellschaft,steuerbehörde,us börsenaufsicht...

Ein schelm wer böses dabei denkt...


----------



## Grestorn (13. September 2016)

RubySoho schrieb:


> Die sprengung des wtc 7 macht keinen sinn?
> Kommt drauf an von welcher seite man es sieht....
> 
> World Trade Center 7 (1987–2001) – Wikipedia
> ...



Really? Das ist was Du denkst? Dazu fällt einem wirklich nicht mehr viel ein.


----------



## RubySoho (13. September 2016)

Wo hab ich geschrieben was ich denke?
Aber du hast schon recht,ist einfacher allea so hin zu nehmen wie es ist.
Nur keine gedanken machen,alle wollen nur das beste für uns.


----------



## Leob12 (13. September 2016)

RubySoho schrieb:


> Die sprengung des wtc 7 macht keinen sinn?
> Kommt drauf an von welcher seite man es sieht....
> 
> World Trade Center 7 (1987–2001) – Wikipedia
> ...



Oh ja, stimmt, sowas gibts in Lower Manhattan ja nicht. 
Im Finanzviertel ist es nicht ungewöhnlich, dass Gebäudeteile von dir angeführten Mietern gemietet werden. 



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Der Afghanistan Krieg ist doch nur die Spitze vom Eisberg. Warum irgendjemand Grund hat ein Gebäude zu sprengen lässt sich nur vermuten. Was absurd oder abwegig erscheint ist wohl eine Frage der Sichtweise. Keinen Sinn machen an der Geschichte 9.11 einige Punkte wie die Luftraumüberwachung, -Abwehr, die Fähigkeiten der mutmaßlichen Piloten, die Finanzierung, der Einschlag im Pentagon ohne Flugzeugtrümmer, eingezogenes Überwachungsmaterial, Berichte/Krankheitsbilder von Rettungskräften, WTC7 u.v.m.



Klar macht der Einschlag im Pentagon Sinn. Wieso auch nicht? 
Weil keine Flugzeugform in der Fassade zu finden ist? Wir reden hier vom Pentagon, das besteht nicht aus Gipskarton. 
Weil keine großen Flugzeugteile herumgelegen sind? 
9-11 Review: ERROR: 'Aircraft Crashes Always Leave Large Debris'


----------



## -Shorty- (14. September 2016)

Wenn man daran glaub, dass sich ein komplettes Flugzeug dematerialiseren kann, incl. 2 bzw 4 Turbinen.
Die Boing mit einem anrollenden Kampfjet zu vergleichen ... das passt natürlich sehr sehr gut.

Scheinbar gibt es keine Beispiele für echte Crashes einer Boing? 
Camera capture Boeing 747 crash in Bagram - Bagram 747 crash - YouTube

So sieht das aus. Die Begründung die Maschine wäre total schnell gewesen widerspricht der Größe der Einschlagsstelle komlett. 
Die Größenvergleiche dazu kann man selber finden. 
Dazu muss der Pilot gerade im Zusammenhang mit diesem Einschlag einige abgefahrene Manöver vollbringen, mit dieser wendigen kleinen Maschine überhaupt kein Thema. 

Naja zum Glück verschwindet ein Schlüssel nicht so schnell wenn er mal runter fällt.


----------



## Grestorn (14. September 2016)

Note to self: Verschwende Deine Zeit nicht mit Menschen, die in ihrer eigenen Realität leben und einfach nur das wahrnehmen wollen, was in ihr Weltbild passt. Jede geschriebene Zeile ist eine Zeile zu viel.


----------



## RubySoho (14. September 2016)

Eine allgemeine aussage die auf alle seiten passt....
Aber schön gesagt!


----------



## Leob12 (14. September 2016)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Wenn man daran glaub, dass sich ein komplettes Flugzeug dematerialiseren kann, incl. 2 bzw 4 Turbinen.
> Die Boing mit einem anrollenden Kampfjet zu vergleichen ... das passt natürlich sehr sehr gut.
> 
> Scheinbar gibt es keine Beispiele für echte Crashes einer Boing?
> ...



Was soll uns dein Video zeigen? Völlig unnütze, aber das weißt du sicher selbst oder? 
Das komplette Flugzeug wurde nicht dematerialisiert. Es gibt Fotos, zum Beispiel von den Felgen der 747, aber egal, die wurden sich nachträglich eingefügt, nehme ich an. 

Eine Frage, hast du meinen Link auch angeklickt und gelesen? 
Da gibt es nämlich einen Vergleich, bei dem es um eine missglückte Notlandung im Iran geht, auch da liegen keine großen Trümmer herum. 

Es ist sicher möglich sowas zu schaffen. Daran zweifelst du, aber an anderen wirren Theorien nicht? 
Was war es sonst? Eine Rakete? Eine Drohne?


----------



## -Shorty- (14. September 2016)

Du brauchst keine Abstürze heraussuchen, kann man spontan mit hunderten Bilder im Netz vergleichen, so sauber ohne viel Feuer etc. läuft das komischerweise nie. Sogar die Maschine welche mit völliger Absicht in die französischen Alpen geflogen wurde war 1. Auffindbar und die Wrackteile über hunderte Meter verstreut. Obwohl mit vollem Schub im Sinkflug der Absturz  eingeleitet wurde. Nach der 9.11 Erklärung hätte da nichts übrig bleiben dürfen.

Ach und aus welchen verschiedenen  Materialien Felgen und Turbinen bestehen ist aber bekannt? 

Das ausgerechnet Felgen gefunden werden aber keine Triebwerksteile widerspricht der Begründung weshalb die Türme einstürzen genauso. Ne blöde Felge schaffen die ohne Probleme ran. Turbinen mit 2 Meter Durchmesser aus einem der härtesten bekannten Material, einfach weg. Klar. Dabei hätten die sich metertief ins Gebäude fräsen müssen, nix da einfach weg.

Das der Einschlag, Flughöhe, Wirkung, Trümmerbild und sogar Überwachungsbilder die damals noch existierten besser auf eine Langstreckenrakete der Sorte Tomahawk passt. Ist natürlich blöd und wirft eine Menge fragen auf. Betrachtet man aber die Fakten mal genauer ist es weitaus schwieriger zu erklären wie man ein Flugzeug verschwinden lässt.

Die Absturzstelle damals am Pentagon ist einer der schlechtesten Fakes überhaupt. Waghalsige Flugmanöver wären einem Piloten abverlangt worden um keinerlei Kamera oder Laternenmasten zu erwischen und diese Punktlandung zu vollbringen. Gleichzeitig macht uns der CIA weiß, dass es da leider nur diese eine Kamera und Aufnahme von gibt. Gleichzeitig filmen die natürlich nicht ständig sondern machen nur alle 2 Sekunden ein Bild. Da ist scheinbar so manche Gartenlaube besser abgesichert als das Pentagon,  na logo. Ich kann ja an vieles glauben, fakt ist das Filmmaterial ist beschlagnahmt obwohl man damit eindeutige Beweise  hat. Wozu? Damit hätte man eingeschränkt sogar den folgenden Krieg rechtfertigen können. Wurde nicht getan, warum? Wenn die Story zu 9.11 war wäre hätte man mit dem Material alles beweisen können...


----------



## Threshold (14. September 2016)

Eine Turbine besteht aus tausenden Teilen. Eine Felge aus einem Teil.


----------



## Two-Face (14. September 2016)

Hab' mal in bissl rumgekruschtelt und ein paar Sachen ausgegraben: http://www.medienanalyse-international.de/pentagon-757.gif
F4 Phantom Vs. Wall - YouTube
Ein Triebwerk besteht aus zig Einzelteile und bei einem der Beschleunigung gegen die dicken Betonwände des Pentagon - die um einiges fetter sind, als die Fassade des WTC - bleibt da nicht viel übrig.


----------



## flotus1 (14. September 2016)

Ok neue Theorie: der Anschlag aufs Pentagon wurde absichtlich so schlecht gefaked damit die Verschwörungstheorie über die Anschläge des 11. September mehr Auftrieb bekommt. Denn wie verschleiert man am besten die Wahrheit? Man streut eine Verschwörungstheorie die exakt der Wahrheit entspricht.
Ich sollte ein Buch darüber schreiben und so meinen Lebensunterhalt bestreiten. Das macht mich dann zur absolut unabhängigen Stimme der unterdrückten Wahrheit.
Ach ja: das war Sarkasmus


----------



## aloha84 (14. September 2016)

Gehts hier immer noch um 9/11?
Ums Pentagon?
Also war es keine Boing?
--> Und was war dann mit "American Airlines Flug 77", welcher abgehoben und inklusive Besatzung + Fluggäste niemals wieder irgendwo gelandet ist?!
Der wurde von Reichsflugscheiben nach Neuschwabenland entführt oder wie?


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (14. September 2016)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Gehts hier immer noch um 9/11?
> Ums Pentagon?
> Also war es keine Boing?
> --> Und was war dann mit "American Airlines Flug 77", welcher abgehoben und inklusive Besatzung + Fluggäste niemals wieder irgendwo gelandet ist?!
> Der wurde von Reichsflugscheiben nach Neuschwabenland entführt oder wie?



Ne das ganze Flugzeug wurde von Ausserirdischen entführt


----------



## Leob12 (14. September 2016)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Gehts hier immer noch um 9/11?
> Ums Pentagon?
> Also war es keine Boing?
> --> Und was war dann mit "American Airlines Flug 77", welcher abgehoben und inklusive Besatzung + Fluggäste niemals wieder irgendwo gelandet ist?!
> Der wurde von Reichsflugscheiben nach Neuschwabenland entführt oder wie?



War eigentlich ein Tomahawk-Marschflugkörper  
Tja, da sind wir alle schön angeschmiert worden.

@Verschwörungstheoretiker


> Du brauchst keine Abstürze heraussuchen, kann man spontan mit hunderten Bilder im Netz vergleichen, so sauber ohne viel Feuer etc. läuft das komischerweise nie. Sogar die Maschine welche mit völliger Absicht in die französischen Alpen geflogen wurde war 1. Auffindbar und die Wrackteile über hunderte Meter verstreut. Obwohl mit vollem Schub im Sinkflug der Absturz eingeleitet wurde. Nach der 9.11 Erklärung hätte da nichts übrig bleiben dürfen.


Zeig mir spontan hunderte Bilder von Flugzeugcrashs gegen Häuser, vielen Dank. Ach, und ich schreibs noch hinzu, bitte mit sehr ähnlichem Szenario wie beim Pentagon, kein Flugzeug das vom Himmel fällt wie dein Video. 
Wo sind denn beim Germanwings-Flieger die Triebwerke? Ich sehe auf den Bildern keine Triebwerke, aber du vielleicht, zeig sie mir bitte. 
Du kannst sicher auch erklären wie Flug 77 verschwunden ist oder? Sicher auch wie Germanwings, irgendwo in den Rocky Mountains gegen einen Berg geflogen oder?

Was nettes gefunden: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Urheber dieses Bildes nutzt genau die gleichen Argumente wie du^^ 

Kurze Frage zum Abschluss: 
Was sagst du denn zu den Crash-Videos von Militärflugzeugen? Oder sind die auch gefälscht, weil sich das Flugzeug "auflöst"?


----------



## -Shorty- (14. September 2016)

Ich mach mir die Welt wie die mir gefällt.

Und jetzt Alle gemeinsam...

Nix beantworten können und die eigene Argumentation mit dem fehlen von gegenbeweisen belegen können, Rollentausch?  Fotos folgen, glaub war in Belgien vor einigen Jahren wo eine Maschine direkt nach dem Start in eine große  Wohnanlage stürzte. Die Anlage musste nachhrr abgerissen werden wenn ich nicht irre.

Man muss aber eigentlich nicht weit zurückblicken oder sich an Erklärungsversuchen zu ergötzen. Es genügt ein Blick auf den German Wings Absturz in den französischen Alpen. Vom Szenario passt das grausamer Weise bestens. Pilot mit Suizidabsichten knallt die Maschine FullSpeed in die Alpen.

Nachher haben die eine riesige Fläche absuchen müssen um wenigstens einen Flugschreiber zu finden. Laut der 9.11 Erklärung hätte das doch niemals so weit verstreut sein dürfen, von der Menge der Trümmer ganz zu schweigen.

Bleiben wir doch mal bei diesen Abstürzen. Den Gletscher mit über 700km/h treffen oder ein Gebäude mit weitaus weniger Speed dürfte sich nicht soviel nehmen was das Bild am Aufschlagspunkt angeht. 

Jetzt bin ich mal gespannt.


----------



## blautemple (14. September 2016)

Die einzigen die aktuell so überhaupt keine Argumente sind doch die Verschwörungstheoretiker ^^


----------



## -Shorty- (14. September 2016)

Darum sind wir mittlerweile auf Seite 20.  xD


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (14. September 2016)

Im Endeffekt hat es eh keinen Sinn darüber zu diskutieren. Das kann noch bis Seite 1000 so weitergehen, und wir sind immer noch zu keinem Ergebnis gekommen.


----------



## -Shorty- (14. September 2016)

So kann man hier allerdings an vielen Stellen im Forum argumentieren. Darum hilft es ja weiter wenn sich nur Leute melden die sich auf solche Gedanken einlassen können. Wenn hier ständig jeder schreiben würde das ihm das hier alles nix bringt wären die Beiträge arg langweilig.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (14. September 2016)

Das sollte man nicht verallgemeinern, aber auf 9/11 und die neue Weltordnung trifft das allemal zu. Verschwörungstheorien gibt es schon seit hunderten von Jahren, warum wohl ? Weil es nie eindeutige beweise für dessen Existenz gibt. Genauso wenig wurden sie jemals wiederlegt, das ist ein "Schwanz" ohne Ende.

Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------



## blautemple (14. September 2016)

Ja weil sie schlicht nicht widerlegt werden können ^^


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Grestorn (14. September 2016)

Och, von den meisten Dingen z.B. zum Zweiten Weltkrieg weiß man eigentlich schon fast alles ziemlich genau, auch Dinge, die damals hochgeheim waren. 

Dennoch gibt es genügend Menschen, die immer noch bestimmte Dinge für gelogen halten. Die wird es immer geben. Die Chance, dass Du bei 7 Mrd (oder auch nur 80 Mio) Menschen zu irgendetwas 100% Zustimmung bekommst, ist gleich null


----------



## Leob12 (14. September 2016)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Ich mach mir die Welt wie die mir gefällt.


Selbsterkenntnis ist der erste Schritt. 


> Nix beantworten können und die eigene Argumentation mit dem fehlen von gegenbeweisen belegen können, Rollentausch?  Fotos folgen, glaub war in Belgien vor einigen Jahren wo eine Maschine direkt nach dem Start in eine große  Wohnanlage stürzte. Die Anlage musste nachhrr abgerissen werden wenn ich nicht irre.


Das Pentagon ist kein 0815-Wohnhaus. Und der betroffene Fassadenteil ist beim Pentagon auch eingestürzt. 



> Nachher haben die eine riesige Fläche absuchen müssen um wenigstens einen Flugschreiber zu finden. Laut der 9.11 Erklärung hätte das doch niemals so weit verstreut sein dürfen, von der Menge der Trümmer ganz zu schweigen.


Komisch, ein steiler Abhang, da wirkt die Gravitation, daran schon einmal gedacht? Der Flugschreiber kann auch ein paar hundert Meter nach unten rutschen, ergo ist die Fläche einfach größer, weil die Teile schlicht und ergreifend hangabwärts rutschen oder rollen können. 



> Bleiben wir doch mal bei diesen Abstürzen. Den Gletscher mit über 700km/h treffen oder ein Gebäude mit weitaus weniger Speed dürfte sich nicht soviel nehmen was das Bild am Aufschlagspunkt angeht.


Dürfte? Bleiben wir also schön im Konjunktiv? 
Außerdem war die Geschwindigkeit höher als 700 km/h was Flight 77 betrifft. Ach so, deswegen sprichst du im Konjunktiv. 

Beantworte mir bitte folgende Fragen: 
Was sagst du denn zu den Crash-Videos von Militärflugzeugen? Oder sind die auch gefälscht, weil sich das Flugzeug "auflöst"?
Du kannst sicher auch erklären wie Flug 77 verschwunden ist oder? 
Wo sind denn beim Germanwings-Flieger die Triebwerke?

Ach ja, und wo sind jetzt deine hunderte Bilder, müssen ja leicht auffindbar sein. Ich warte immer noch.



nWo-Wolfpac schrieb:


> Das sollte man nicht verallgemeinern, aber auf 9/11 und die neue Weltordnung trifft das allemal zu. Verschwörungstheorien gibt es schon seit hunderten von Jahren, warum wohl ? Weil es nie eindeutige beweise für dessen Existenz gibt. Genauso wenig wurden sie jemals wiederlegt, das ist ein "Schwanz" ohne Ende.


Wie soll man etwas widerlegen können, wenn der verschwörungstheoretiker keine Argumente gelten lässt? 
Alles in Frage stellen, Halbwahrheiten mit Spekulationen vermischen. Es ist schließlich einfacher über etwas zu spekulieren als wirklich Fakten zusammenzutragen. 
Bestes Beispiel sind die geschmolzenen Stahlträger, wo ist der Beweis dass sie geschmolzen waren?
WTC Molten Steel


----------



## DarkScorpion (14. September 2016)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Ich mach mir die Welt wie die mir gefällt.
> 
> Und jetzt Alle gemeinsam...
> 
> ...


Die Erklärung ist sowohl einfach als auch Simple. Dazu brauche ich noch nicht Mal allzu hohe Physik Kenntnisse.

Der Berg stellt ein massives Hindernis dar. Es kann wenig bis gar keine kinetische Energie aufnehmen und ableiten. Ergo zerschellt das Flugzeug mit zunehmender Geschwindigkeit in immer kleinere Teile.

Das Pentagon kann aufgrund der Hohlräume innerhalb einfacher kinetische Energie aufnehmen und absorbieren. Die Trümmerteile sind daher etwas größer. 

Das WTC hat sogar bei der Kinetischen Energie eine Besonderheit.
Die Stahlträger welche das Gewicht in das Fundament abgeleitet haben befanden sich tief im Inneren der Hochhäuser. Die Außenfassade war nicht massiv. Sie bestand fast ausschließlich aus Glas. Dies war ja auch eine Besonderheit. Ergo konnten die Flugzeuge relativ leicht in das Gebäude eindringen und wurden erst im Inneren von den massiven Stahlträgern abgebremst. 

Auch zur Frage warum kaum Trümmer von den Flugzeugen gefunden wurden lässt sich eine einfache Physikalische Antwort geben.

Wer sich etwas mit Statik auskennt, wird wissen, dass Decken bzw Böden für eine gewisse Belastung konstruiert werden. Diese werden meist in kg/qm angegeben. Wenn nun ein Flugzeug welches mehrere tausend Tonnen wiegt dort liegt, ein Feuer die Stahlträger, welche übrigens nicht ausreichend gegen Brand geschützt waren, in ihrer Struktur auf weicht, bricht das ganzen zusammen. Trotzdem hat so ein Hochhaus immer noch ein gewisses Gewicht. Dieses kann beim Zusammenbruch die Flugzeugteile massiv zerrissen und gequetscht haben.


----------



## -Shorty- (14. September 2016)

Hier kann man sich das man vor Augen führen, mit viel Text sowie hübschen Bildern. 

Wer woran Interesse gehabt hat oder wer hinter dem ganzen steht spielt für mich nur eine untergeordnete Rolle. 

Kann es aus technischer Sicht nur nicht nachvollziehen. Das mit dem Pentagon war schon damals eigenartig anzusehen, als die Bilder kurz nach Einschlag live gingen und es diesen verdammt kleinen Einschlag und etwas Rauch zu sehen gab. Kein Kerosin am brennen und 2-3 Blechteile auf grünem Rasen, eine PKW große Öffnung und einen Durchschlag bis in den 3ten Ring des Gebäudes. Massiver Stahlbeton, keine Glasfassade mit Stahlträgern im Kern, erstaunliches festes Flugzeug. Eigentlich hätte so ein Flieger das WTC instant zerschneiden müssen. Leider war das Timing mit dem angebrachten Thermit ungünstig und so mussten alle noch über 40 Minuten mit ansehen wie sich Leute in den Tod stürzten. Das war wohl der Teil des Plans der wirklich schlecht lief. 

Eine Boing passt da zwar nicht rein und eine Cruise Missile schon aber so einfach ist die Welt eben nicht.


----------



## RubySoho (14. September 2016)

Ein flugzeug wiegt nicht mehrere tausend tonnen.
Es wiegt nicht mal mehrere hundert tonnen.
Selbst eine antonow wiegt leer "nur" 175 tonnen.


----------



## Grestorn (14. September 2016)

Nicht, dass es Dich in irgendeiner Weise beeindrucken würde: 9/11 Conspiracy Theories - Debunking the Myths - Pentagon

Ist alles gelogen und manipuliert, ich weiß. Ganz im Gegensatz zu Deinen Quellen, die selbstverständlich über jeden Zweifel erhaben sind.

(Zwei Zeilen.... zwei ganze Zeilen... ich werde es nie lernen!)


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (14. September 2016)

Bemerkt denn niemand dieser Verschwörungsfritzen, dass die ganzen Verschwörungen gesteuert in die Welt gesetzt und am Leben gehalten werden, um die eigentlichen Fragen nicht mehr zu stellen? Natürlich flogen Flugzeuge ins WTC und natürlich sind die Gebäude darum eingestürzt. Das ist unstrittig. Offen bleibt die Frage nach dem Hintergrund und wer alles dafür verantwortlich ist. Natürlich war es nicht nur ein oberböser ISler, sondern ein weit verzeigtes Netz saudiarabischer Fundamentalisten. Warum wurden diese nicht verfolgt und zur Rechenschaft gezogen? Das ist die einzig interessante Frage. Aber die Masse redet über "Mikrotermiten" ..... Ich glaube ja, es war die gefährliche Steinlaus, die im Gebäude ausgesetzt wurde ....


----------



## Grestorn (14. September 2016)

....natürlich....


----------



## -Shorty- (14. September 2016)

Nö steht ja faktisch erstmal dasselbe, kleiner Einschlagspunkt und anschließend kollabiert die Struktur.

Witzig ist aber die Erklärung was das Loch im 3.ten Gebäudering verursacht haben soll, das Landefahrwerk natürlich.
(Aus deinem Link, Grestorn)

Klingt fast so als hätte man da auch mit dem Auto durchfahren wenn die Stoßstange robust genug ist. 
Der Alu-Rumpf so einer Boing hatte da also schon 2 komplette Gebäuderinge durchschlagen um dem Fahrwerk den letzten Schwung mitzugeben, wobei das Loch im 3. Ring dann fast wieder genauso groß erscheint wie im Außenring.

Das Flugzeug hatte aber auch abgefahrene Features ...

Auch wenn mein Link natürlich ausschließlich aus Gehirnwäsche besteht, scheu dich nicht ein Blick auf die Bilder zu werfen.
 Das allseits bekannte Trümmerteil ist auch zu sehen. Ist natürlich kein Pepsi-Automat, ist ne Boing.
Schwierig wird es wohl dazu noch bewegtes Bildmaterial der Newssendungen zu finden.


----------



## Grestorn (14. September 2016)

Sag ich doch. Alles manipuliert. Außer es sind Deine Quellen.


----------



## -Shorty- (14. September 2016)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Sag ich doch. Alles manipuliert. Außer es sind Deine Quellen.



Hier dein Link, widerspricht sich selbst.
Ein Flügel hat der Rasen abgerissen, der andere wurde durch den Einschlag abgerissen, übrig bleibt ein Rumpf als Projektil. Nur weder gab es abgerissene Flügel noch Kerosin zu sehen. Der Alu- Rumpf bohrt sich dann durch 3 Gebäude während sich die Alu Tragflächen gefüllt mit Tonnen von Kerosin + Triebwerk in Luft auflösen. 

Der Rumpf hat sich dann eher wie eine Flüssigkeit anstatt einer festen Masse Verhalten und durchgebohrt. Die Flügel halt nicht.   

Das steht da wirklich.

Viel Spaß mit deinen Quellen, ich hab ihn.

In this case, one wing hit the ground; the other was sheared off by the force of the impact with the Pentagon's load-bearing columns, explains Sozen, who specializes in the behavior of concrete buildings. What was left of the plane flowed into the structure in a state closer to a liquid than a solid mass. "If you expected the entire wing to cut into the building," Sozen tells PM, "it didn't happen."


----------



## Leob12 (14. September 2016)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Hier kann man sich das man vor Augen führen, mit viel Text sowie hübschen Bildern.
> 
> Wer woran Interesse gehabt hat oder wer hinter dem ganzen steht spielt für mich nur eine untergeordnete Rolle.
> 
> ...




Lies deine Links bitte einmal selbst durch.
Du schreibst: 


> verdammt kleinen Einschlag und etwas Rauch


Auf der Seite steht: 


> Das Objekt, das in die erste Etage des Gebäudes eindrang, erzeugte einen riesigen Feuerball,


Zweiter Absatz unter Bild 6. 
Na was denn nun? 

Noch kurz was aus dem ersten Absatz unter Bild 6: 


> Das Pentagon legt dar, daß das runde Loch, das am dritten Gebäude zu sehen ist, durch den Bug einer Boeing 757 verursacht ist. Die Hypothese ist technisch aber nicht möglich.


Technisch nicht möglich, soso, und wo bleibt die Erklärung dafür? 
Und da will ich bitte ein paar Zahlen und Fakten sehen, warum das "technisch nicht möglich" sein sollte. Ach warte, sowas gibts ja nicht bei einer VT.

Dann mach ich mal weiter: 



> Um das Fehlen von der Trümmern der Boeing zu erklären, behaupten die Behörden, daß das Flugzeug pulverisiert worden sei, als es auf solch ein extrem gehärtetes Gebäude wie das Pentagon aufschlug.
> Um das Verschwinden von widerstandsfähigeren Teilen des Flugzeugs wie Motoren oder Bremsen zu erklären, wird uns gesagt, daß das Flugzeug geschmolzen sei (mit Ausnahme eines Landelichts oder der Black Boxes).



Mittlerweile bin ich so weit, dass ich mir die Quellen ansehe. Hier werden aber keine Quellen verlinkt, nix, dafür würde sich der offizielle Report doch super eignen oder? 
"Der Black Boxes", gibt es denn mehrere? Und nein, das Flugzeug ist nicht geschmolzen, es fanden sich Felgen der 757 am Ort des Geschehens. 



> Entsprechend der offiziellen Version ist das Loch von einem Flugzeug erzeugt - einer Boeing 757-200. Die offizielle Version ist kompliziert und in sich widersprüchlich:


Was ist schlimm daran wenn eine Erklärung kompliziert ist? Ist das etwas Negatives? 




> Um das Fehlen der 100 Tonnen geschmolzenen Metalls zu erklären, versuchen Experten zu zeigen, daß aufgrund des Feuers eine Temperatur von mehr als 2500°C entstand, was zur Verdampfung von Teilen des Flugzeugs führte (aber selbstverständlich nicht von Teilen des Gebäudes, des Landelichts oder der Black Boxes).



Ein Flugzeug besteht also aus 100 Tonnen Metall? Ich bin kein Flugzeugingenieur, aber das ist Schwachsinn. Man kann 100 Tonnen geschmolzenes Metall nicht erklären, da diese Zahl selbst völlig aus der Luft gegriffen ist. Was will der Autor eigentlich? Da hat er aber sehr gut recherchiert, der gute Autor. Und um welches Metall handelt es sich denn? Titan? Aluminium? 
Und wo versuchen Experten 2500°C zu erklären? 



> Ein Flugzeug hätte das Gebäude zerstört, aber nicht die Mauern durchdrungen.


Den Beweis bleibt der Autor mal wieder schuldig. Eine Behauptung, die völlig in der Luft steht. 



> Die Frage ist, was für eine Art von Objekt in der Lage ist, eine derartige Beschädigung zu verursachen? Eine mögliche Antwort ist: eine Rakete. Raketen haben Sprengköpfe, die wesentlich härter sind als der Bug eines Flugzeugs. Sie sind hergestellt aus abgereichertem Uran und für das Durchdringen konzipiert. Solche Raketen werden insbesondere verwendet, um in Bunker einzudringen.


So, hier geht es also um Raketen, Cruise Missiles. 
Ok, soweit so gut. In der Einleitung wird ein Augenzeuge zitiert: 


> Dagegen sprechen andere Berichte in der amerikanischen Presse - unmittelbar nach dem Ereignis - von einem kleineren Flugobjekt, das in seinem Flug einem Passagierflugzeug sehr unähnlich war und eher einer Rakete mit Flügeln glich. "Es war wie eine Cruise Missile mit Flügeln" ("It was like a cruise missile with wings")


Nun, Google ist schon wunderbar, das englische Zitat gegoogelt, und es führt mich zu dem Video hier: 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ihwmR3lIlvI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Der Augenzeuge sagt: 
"I looked out my window, I saw this plane, you know, a jet, American Airlines jet coming. And I thought, that doesn´t add up, it´s really low. And I saw it, I mean it was like a cruise missile, with wings." 
Ein Satz, völlig aus dem Kontext gerissen kann eine ganz andere Aussage haben. 
Im Kontext betrachtet war es ein Flugzeug, das ihm wie eine Cruise Missile vorkam, mit Flügeln. Er hat nicht gesagt es war eine Cruise Missile. Entweder versteht der Autor kein Englisch, oder er stellt die Quelle gezielt so dar, dass sie seiner Argumentation nützlich ist. Komisch, laut dir machen das doch nur die Politiker und diejenigen, die uns alle anlügen oder? Das passt nicht zusammen. 

Es ist halt wichtig, seine eigenen Quellen vielleicht zu überprüfen, kritisch, sonst wird es nämlich peinlich. 
Ich hab jetzt nur einen relativ kleinen Teil herausgenommen, für mehr fehlen mir Zeit und Lust. 

Der Autor nimmt nur das, was ihm bequem ist, er verlinkt die Augenzeugenaussagen auch nicht, denn dann würde sein ganzes Konstrukt zusammenfallen. 
Er beruft sich ja auf die Zeugenaussagen, und genau diese, die er zitiert, ist im richtigen Kontext betrachtet für seine Raketen-Argumentation vollkommen ungeeignet. 

Wie schon gesagt, überprüfe deine Quellen selbst einmal, kostet etwas Zeit, gebe ich zu, aber dann bleibt uns sowas wie das hier erspart. 

Noch etwas, weiter unten: 


> Meyssans Grössenverhältnis. Korrekt. Zeigt zwar das 'Flügelbreitenprolem'- aber AUCH die Schlankheit des Rumpfs. Mit der 'Projektil-Theorie' ist das schmale Loch also vereinbar - also auch z.B. mit einem Cruise-Missile, wie Meyssan nun (s.u.) hypothetisiert.


Also ist das Flugzeug doch möglich. Was denn nun? Und einen Cruise Missile gibt es auch nicht, aber das nur nebenbei. Bewiesen hat dieser Autor, der natürlich anonym bleiben will, sonst tötet ihn die CIA, also gar nichts.




-Shorty- schrieb:


> Hier dein Link, widerspricht sich selbst.
> Ein Flügel hat der Rasen abgerissen, der andere wurde durch den Einschlag abgerissen, übrig bleibt ein Rumpf als Projektil. Nur weder gab es abgerissene Flügel noch Kerosin zu sehen. Der Alu- Rumpf bohrt sich dann durch 3 Gebäude während sich die Alu Tragflächen gefüllt mit Tonnen von Kerosin + Triebwerk in Luft auflösen.
> Viel Spaß mit deinen Quellen, ich hab ihn.


Kerosin, bzw JP-8 oder JP-1 (8 für internationale Luftfahrt, JP-1 für Luftfahrt in den USA), haben einen relativ niedrigen Flamm- und Siedepunkt. 
Wir reden hier von etwas weniger als 40°C für den Flammpunkt, und von 200-300°C für den Siedepunkt. Und es entzündet sich selbst bei 210°C
Jet fuel - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Was also erwartest du? Eine Überschwemmung durch Kerosin?


----------



## Grestorn (14. September 2016)

Leob12, lass es. Es hat absolut keinen Zweck. Die Realität ist immer im Auge des Betrachters. Mit Argumenten kommst Du keinen Millimeter weiter.


----------



## -Shorty- (14. September 2016)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Lies deine Links bitte einmal selbst durch.
> Du schreibst:


Einen Link.



Leob12 schrieb:


> Auf der Seite steht:
> 
> Zweiter Absatz unter Bild 6.
> Na was denn nun?


Nun ich denke es geht zum einen um die äußerlich sichtbaren Schäden und zum Anderen um die Explosion im Inneren welche den späteren Einsturz verursachte. 



Leob12 schrieb:


> Noch kurz was aus dem ersten Absatz unter Bild 6:
> 
> Technisch nicht möglich, soso, und wo bleibt die Erklärung dafür?
> Und da will ich bitte ein paar Zahlen und Fakten sehen, warum das "technisch nicht möglich" sein sollte. Ach warte, sowas gibts ja nicht bei einer VT.



Dazu braucht es Informationen zur Bausubstanz des Pentagon, merkste selber oder? 



Leob12 schrieb:


> Dann mach ich mal weiter:
> 
> Mittlerweile bin ich so weit, dass ich mir die Quellen ansehe. Hier werden aber keine Quellen verlinkt, nix, dafür würde sich der offizielle Report doch super eignen oder?
> "Der Black Boxes", gibt es denn mehrere? Und nein, das Flugzeug ist nicht geschmolzen, es fanden sich Felgen der 757 am Ort des Geschehens.



Ja gibts, meines Wissens nach 2 Stück. Die sind übrigens so verpackt und gebaut zu überleben und bestenfalls ein Ortungssignal abzugeben. Flugschreibera& – Wikipedia




Leob12 schrieb:


> Was ist schlimm daran wenn eine Erklärung kompliziert ist? Ist das etwas Negatives?


Siehe meinen vorigen Post, da scheint so eine Art Quantenphysik angestoßen worden zu sein, als sich der Flugzeugrumpf verflüssigte um da durchzupassen. â€‹





Leob12 schrieb:


> Ein Flugzeug besteht also aus 100 Tonnen Metall? Ich bin kein Flugzeugingenieur, aber das ist Schwachsinn.


Boeing 747-400 - Technische Daten / Beschreibung   LEERGEWICHT 184.567kg      MAX:  412.770kg


Leob12 schrieb:


> Man kann 100 Tonnen geschmolzenes Metall nicht erklären, da diese Zahl selbst völlig aus der Luft gegriffen ist. Was will der Autor eigentlich? Da hat er aber sehr gut recherchiert, der gute Autor. Und um welches Metall handelt es sich denn? Titan? Aluminium?
> Und wo versuchen Experten 2500°C zu erklären?


Gab schon Erklärungsversuche damals, welche in diese Richtung gingen, die nicht sichtbaren Trümmer als Geschmolzen zu erklären.




Leob12 schrieb:


> Den Beweis bleibt der Autor mal wieder schuldig. Eine Behauptung, die völlig in der Luft steht.


 Naja, kann man so sehen, ich sehe da einen klumpen Alu, gefüllt mit Kerosin auf eine Festung zurasen. Daher ist die Frage warum die Explosion erst im Inneren zündete schon spannend.



Leob12 schrieb:


> So, hier geht es also um Raketen, Cruise Missiles.
> Ok, soweit so gut. In der Einleitung wird ein Augenzeuge zitiert:


Nein, es geht darum welche uns bekannten Objekte in der Lage sind diese Durchschlagskraft und Präzision zu besitzen. Eine 747 geflogen von einem Amateurflieger, hmm. â€‹
Der Augenzeuge ist aber auch ein Schelm  Erst identifiziert er das Objekt als American Airline Jet, welche dann aussieht wie eine Cruise Missile mit Flügeln. Die Glaubwürdigkeit des Augenzeugen würde ich als zweifelhaft ansehen. Kenne persönlich auch kaum Personen die einen tief fliegenden Jumbo-Jet als Cruise Missile mit Flügeln bezeichnen würden aber der Mann hat sicher ständig nur Cruise Missiles vor der Nase... und dann kam da diese eine, MIT FLÜGELN. Ohje...


Leob12 schrieb:


> Nun, Google ist schon wunderbar, das englische Zitat gegoogelt, und es führt mich zu dem Video hier:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Toll und ich Google das alles für dich zusammen, damn it.


Leob12 schrieb:


> Es ist halt wichtig, seine eigenen Quellen vielleicht zu überprüfen, kritisch, sonst wird es nämlich peinlich.
> Ich hab jetzt nur einen relativ kleinen Teil herausgenommen, für mehr fehlen mir Zeit und Lust.


Das stimmt, für deine Anstrengungen hab ich mir auch Mühe gegeben.



Leob12 schrieb:


> Der Autor nimmt nur das, was ihm bequem ist, er verlinkt die Augenzeugenaussagen auch nicht, denn dann würde sein ganzes Konstrukt zusammenfallen.


Das stimmt, betrifft aber generell alle dieser Theorien. Wenn dir die Zeugenaussage  soviel bedeutet, betrachte doch den übrigen Sachverhalt getrennt und als das was es ist, eine Theorie.



Leob12 schrieb:


> Er beruft sich ja auf die Zeugenaussagen, und genau diese, die er zitiert, ist im richtigen Kontext betrachtet für seine Raketen-Argumentation vollkommen ungeeignet.


Sehe diese Zeugenaussagen nicht als zentralen Punkt dieser Theorie aber wir können da gern verschiedener Meinungen bleiben.



Leob12 schrieb:


> Wie schon gesagt, überprüfe deine Quellen selbst einmal, kostet etwas Zeit, gebe ich zu, aber dann bleibt uns sowas wie das hier erspart.


Nun, die Quelle beschreibt die Diskrepanz zwischen gesehenem und gesprochenem für mich sehr gut. Der Augenzeuge passt damit 100%ig zum Rest des Geschehens.




Leob12 schrieb:


> Noch etwas, weiter unten:
> 
> Also ist das Flugzeug doch möglich. Was denn nun? Und einen Cruise Missile gibt es auch nicht, aber das nur nebenbei. Bewiesen hat dieser Autor, der natürlich anonym bleiben will, sonst tötet ihn die CIA, also gar nichts.



Das eine ist eine Theorie, das andere ein offizielles Statement zum Geschehen. Und wieder andere glauben ans FSM. 
Wie soll er irgendwas "beweisen" wollen / können / sollen?? Es ist eine Sammlung von Ungereimtheiten aus öffentlichen Berichten allein zum Thema Pentagon.

Grüße

PS: Die technischen Daten der 747 sind schon gewaltig, keine Frage, Energie bringt die mit.


----------



## Two-Face (14. September 2016)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Dazu braucht es Informationen zur Bausubstanz des Pentagon, merkste selber oder?


Die Pentagon wurde meines Wissens extra verstärkt, um immer größer werdenden Mengen an Akten Herr zu werden. Dazu noch die bereits mehrfach erwähnten, dicken Betonwände, das ist noch ein ganz anderes Level als die Fassaden vom WTC.^^


-Shorty- schrieb:


> Siehe meinen vorigen Post, da scheint so eine Art Quantenphysik angestoßen worden zu sein, als sich der Flugzeugrumpf verflüssigte um da durchzupassen.


Also kompliziert ist schonmal grundsätzlich falsch oder wie? Warum zum Teufel hab' ich mich dann in Mathe immer so angestrengt?


-Shorty- schrieb:


> Naja, kann man so sehen, ich sehe da einen klumpen Alu, gefüllt mit Kerosin auf eine Festung zurasen. Daher ist die Frage warum die Explosion erst im Inneren zündete schon spannend.


Das Flugzeug prallte vorher durch ein Eisentor und wurde dadurch etwas ausgebremst. Demzufolge explodierte das Flugzeug erst im Gebäude, weshalb das Einschlagloch auch vorher kaum zu sehen war.


-Shorty- schrieb:


> Nein, es geht darum welche uns bekannten Objekte in der Lage sind diese Durchschlagskraft und Präzision zu besitzen. Eine 747 geflogen von einem Amateurflieger, hmm. â€‹
> Der Augenzeuge ist aber auch ein Schelm  Erst identifiziert er das Objekt als American Airline Jet, welche dann aussieht wie eine Cruise Missile mit Flügeln. Die Glaubwürdigkeit des Augenzeugen würde ich als zweifelhaft ansehen. Kenne persönlich auch kaum Personen die einen tief fliegenden Jumbo-Jet als Cruise Missile mit Flügeln bezeichnen würden aber der Mann hat sicher ständig nur Cruise Missiles vor der Nase... und dann kam da diese eine, MIT FLÜGELN. Ohje...


Welche Präzision denn? War es denn etwa geplant, genau diesen Teil des Pentagons zu treffen?
Hast du also schon mal eine Cruise Missile gesehen, oder wie? Also ich kenn so einen Marschflugkörper auch nur von Bildern, aber die moderne Variante taucht immer mit Außenflügeln auf, komisch.
Mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass ich nicht ganz verstehe, was dein Problem mit diesem Zeuge oder mit seinem Verlgeich mit Crusie Missiles ist.


----------



## Leob12 (14. September 2016)

> Dazu braucht es Informationen zur Bausubstanz des Pentagon, merkste selber oder?


Hat der Autor doch, irgendwie halt...
_Das Pentagon jedoch solider Betonbau.
_Was macht er dann Aussagen, die sich ohnehin nicht beweisen lassen? Merkst du etwas? Ich kann dir haufenweise Behauptungen aufstellen, die du mir nicht widerlegen kannst, dann streue ich ein paar Fragen ein und fertig ist die VT. Sowas kann man de facto nicht widerlegen, aber gleichfalls kann so etwas nicht bewiesen werden. Und in der Regel muss derjenige seine Theorie beweisen, der sie aufgestellt hat, oder? 



> Ja gibts, meines Wissens nach 2 Stück. Die sind übrigens so verpackt und gebaut zu überleben und bestenfalls ein Ortungssignal abzugeben. Flugschreibera& – Wikipedia


Im Wikipedia-Artikel habe ich nichts von 2 Black Boxes gefunden. 



> Siehe meinen vorigen Post, da scheint so eine Art Quantenphysik angestoßen worden zu sein, als sich der Flugzeugrumpf verflüssigte um da durchzupassen.


Du weißt dass sich Metall bei Verformung erhitzt. Und hier wird dann relativ viel Metall relativ schnell verformt. Das ist nun wirklich kein Hexenwerk. 



> Boeing 747-400 - Technische Daten / Beschreibung LEERGEWICHT 184.567kg MAX: 412.770kg


Schön, hier geht es aber um eine Boeing 757-200. 
Boeing 757 – Wikipedia
Die besteht mitnicht aus "100t Metall", zumal Metall auch sehr allgemein gehalten ist. 



> Naja, kann man so sehen, ich sehe da einen klumpen Alu, gefüllt mit Kerosin auf eine Festung zurasen. Daher ist die Frage warum die Explosion erst im Inneren zündete schon spannend.


Ein Klumpen Aluminium. Interessant, Aluminium hat nämlich einen relativ niedrigen Schmelzpunkt. 
Die Explosion siehst du am Band der Kamera klar außerhalb des Gebäudes. Ob es die ganze Explosion war kann ich nicht sagen, aber definitiv kein kleiner Teil. 



> Nein, es geht darum welche uns bekannten Objekte in der Lage sind diese Durchschlagskraft und Präzision zu besitzen. Eine 747 geflogen von einem Amateurflieger, hmm. â€‹
> Der Augenzeuge ist aber auch ein Schelm  Erst identifiziert er das Objekt als American Airline Jet, welche dann aussieht wie eine Cruise Missile mit Flügeln. Die Glaubwürdigkeit des Augenzeugen würde ich als zweifelhaft ansehen. Kenne persönlich auch kaum Personen die einen tief fliegenden Jumbo-Jet als Cruise Missile mit Flügeln bezeichnen würden aber der Mann hat sicher ständig nur Cruise Missiles vor der Nase... und dann kam da diese eine, MIT FLÜGELN. Ohje...


Und nur weil ein Amateurpilot am Steuer sitzt, hat die Maschine bei über 800 km/h weniger Durchschlagskraft? Das nenne ich mal eine physikalische Begründung. 
Augenzeugen sind immer zweifelhaft. Trotzdem bezieht sich der Autor des Textes auf eine Aussage dieses einen Augenzeugen. Und diese Aussage wurde aus dem Kontext gerissen, damit sie der Argumentation des Autors dienen kann, verstehst du das nicht? Darum geht es mir. 
Wen du kennst, oder nicht kennst, ist hier völlig irrelevant. 
Nicht ich habe diese Aussage herangezogen, sondern der Autor des Textes. Ich habe diese Aussage lediglich dazu genutzt, um den Widerspruch aufzuzeigen. 



> Das stimmt, betrifft aber generell alle dieser Theorien. Wenn dir die Zeugenaussage soviel bedeutet, betrachte doch den übrigen Sachverhalt getrennt und als das was es ist, eine Theorie.


Nicht mir bedeutet die Zeugenaussage so viel, der Autor hat diese Aussage bewusst falsch dargestellt. Wie viel deutlicher soll es denn werden? Sagt das nicht alles über die Absichten des Autors aus? Und sowas hältst du für glaubwürdig? 



> Nun, die Quelle beschreibt die Diskrepanz zwischen gesehenem und gesprochenem für mich sehr gut. Der Augenzeuge passt damit 100%ig zum Rest des Geschehens.


Sprich, der Autor widerspricht sich selbst und fälscht bewusst Quellen, und weil es beim Flight 77 anscheinend Ungereimtheiten gab, ist dieses Vorgehen legitim?



> Das eine ist eine Theorie, das andere ein offizielles Statement zum Geschehen. Und wieder andere glauben ans FSM.
> Wie soll er irgendwas "beweisen" wollen / können / sollen?? Es ist eine Sammlung von Ungereimtheiten aus öffentlichen Berichten allein zum Thema Pentagon.


Aus welchen Berichten? Auf was bezieht er sich konkret. Du kennst Wikipedia oder? Wenn da jemand schreibt "XY hat gesagt, dass...", dann muss man dazu eine Fußnote mit der Quelle angeben. So funktioniert deratige Arbeit nunmal. 
Das macht der Autor nicht. 
Er bezieht sich auf irgendwelche Experten, schön, und auf wen genau? Oft gehören diese Experten irgendeiner Organisation an, oder haben einen Namen, und es ist bestimmt nicht meine Aufgabe, diese angeblichen Quellen herauszufinden. 

Ich habe es trotzdem gemacht, und zwar mit dieser Aussage: 


> Um das Fehlen der 100 Tonnen geschmolzenen Metalls zu erklären, versuchen Experten zu zeigen, daß aufgrund des Feuers eine Temperatur von mehr als 2500°C entstand, was zur Verdampfung von Teilen des Flugzeugs führte (aber selbstverständlich nicht von Teilen des Gebäudes, des Landelichts oder der Black Boxes).


Genauer gesagt, die 2500°C. 
Ich finde die Kombination "Flight 77 2500 degree celsius" aber nicht, und ich habe mehrere Wörterkombinationen ausprobiert. Wo sind diese Experten denn? 

Noch ein Beispiel: 


> Gemäß der offiziellen Darstellung zerfiel das Flugzeug also beim Auftreffen auf das Pentagon, schmolz innerhalb des Gebäudes, verdampfte bei 2500°C und durchdrang dann noch zwei weitere Gebäude durch ein Loch mit ca. 2 1/2 Metern Durchmesser.


Wenn es denn die offizielle Darstellung ist, warum finde ich dazu nichts? Warum gibt er den Bericht nicht als Quelle an? Wäre doch nichts leichter als das. 
Ich finde auch mit der oberen Wortkombinationen und verschiedenen englischen Wörtern für "verdampfen" nichts, außer ein paar Seiten die das Thema aufgreifen. 

Du hast den Report hier: 
http://www.9-11commission.gov/report/911Report.pdf
Probier mal strg + f, und dann such die Wörter celsius, fahrenheit, 2500, vaporized, evaporized, liquify, melt, smelt, frit, fuse...

Noch einmal: Wie glaubhaft ist ein anonymer Autor, der Quellen so verwendet, dass sie nur seinen Argumenten helfen? 
Was willst du also mit dieser Seite bzw dieser Theorie? 

Wie gesagt, diese ganzen Zahlen und Experten, auf die sich dieser Autor beruft, gibt es nicht. Ich weiß, die Wahrheit tut weh, aber diese Seite ist als Quelle vollkommen untauglich, und die Theorie ebenso, dafür liefert er nämlich Pseudofakten, zu viele Spekulationen, keinerlei präzise Angaben (100t Metall, einerseits ist der Wert falsch, andererseits kann Metall viel bedeuten), ein paar falsch dargestellte Zeugenaussagen (völlig egal wie ernst man diese Zeugenaussage nehmen kann, er nimmt sie trotzdem her und stellt sie so dar, wie es ihm am besten nützt) und schlicht Unwahrheit (der offizielle Bericht erwähnt Begriffe, Zahlen und Wörter nicht, auf die er sich beruft), ergo ist diese Seite völlig unnütze und unbrauchbar.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (14. September 2016)

Dieses unerträgliche Unwissen. Aluminium aus Flugzeugen verbrennt ganz schnell. Selbst solide aus dicken Platten aufgebaute Schiffe, wie die HMS Sheffield sind abgebrannt. 

Wie hart oder weich ein Material ist, ändert rein gar nichts am Impuls und der Energie, die auf eine Mauer übertragen wird. Was am Pentagon hätte denn anders aussehen sollen? Es gibt dazu genügend unabhängige Simulationen  mit realen Flugzeugdaten und einem auf Basis der Bauzeichungen simulierten Pentagon. Sieht ziemlich genauso aus, wie die reale Unfallstelle. Diese Verschwörungsfritzen sind nicht zu ertragen mit ihren wilden Thesen in den Weiten des Netzes ohen auch nur einen Funken von Sachverstand.


----------



## Amon (15. September 2016)

Es sind zwei Aufzeichnungsgeräte in jedem Flugzeug, Den Flugdatenschreiber und den Flightrecorder. Ersterer speichert alle Sensordaten des Flugzeuges während des Fluges, letzterer zeichnet die Gespräche im Cockpit auf. Beide werden gemeinhin  als Blackboxes bezeichnet.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. September 2016)

mmmh schrieb:


> Du bist bestimmt so nett und erklärst uns allen, warum WTC7 ohne äussere einwirkung Eingestürzt ist.


Wie kommst Du auf die Idee, dass es keine äußeren Einwirkungen gab? 

Die gab es zur Genüge und die wissenschaftlich erstellten Gutachten
dazu beschreiben es sachlich und neutral. Was ist an denen auszusetzen?
Oder kennst Du sie etwa gar nicht? Dann setzt Dich in eine Bibliothek 
und recherchiere nach ernstzunehmenden Bewertungen zum Thema.
Du findest dazu genug Literatur von Bauingenieuren, die sich natürlich
nicht auf youtube tummeln. 



mmmh schrieb:


> Und erkläre uns den Fakt, wie es sein kann, das sehr  viele WTC Arbeitnehmer sowie auch dem Hausmeister von schweren  Explosionen gesprochen hatten die aus dem Keller kamen "BEVOR"  irgeindein Flugzeug in einen Tower geknallt ist.


Dann nenne mir doch bitte das Gerichtszeichen, indem diese Aussagen 
gemacht worden sind. Oder woher kommen diese Vermutungen? War 
es wie immer die Schwippschwager vom Nachbarn, der das gesagt hat?

Warum sollte man sich die Mühe machen, irgendwelche dahergelaufenen
Youtubeschwätzer zu widerlegen?

Aber das Thema "Neue Weltordnung" geht um etwas ganz anderes.
Von 1945 bis ca. 1973 erlebte der Kapitalismus nach Kane mit massiven
öffentlichen Eingriffen (soziale Marktwirtschaft) eine weltweite Blüte
ohne Krisen. Seit 1973 ist der geregelte Weg verlassen worden und 
man lässt dem Raubtier Kapitalismus ziemlich unreglementiert global
freie Hand. Seitdem kommt Krise um Krise und das reichste Prozent
wird reicher und reicher, während der Rest nur geringe Vorteile genießt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. September 2016)

mmmh schrieb:


> Hälst du alle diese Menschen etwa für Dummschwätzer ? Ahja.......


Im Fernsehen und vor laufenden Kameras wird allerlei wichtigtuerisches gesagt.
Relevant sind Befragungen vor Polizei und Gericht in denen sehr schnell relativiert
wird. Dann war es auf einmal ein _hörbares Geräusch _anstatt einer _Explosion_, oder
_"ich weiß nicht mehr genau, ob es vor dem Flugzeugeinschlag oder danach passierte"._

Wenn Du Dich einmal mit der Glaubwürdigkeit von Zeugen befasst hättest, wäre
Dir der Unterschied zwischen einem Indiz und einem Beweis bekannt. Es ist z.B.
gar nicht ausgeschlossen, dass die Terroristen wie schon mehrfach vorher versuchten,
mit einer Autobombe das Gebäude zu beschädigen. Zum Einsturz wurden alle
Gebäude durch die beiden Flugzeuge gebracht. Auch wenn genug Zeugen behaupten,
es wären gar keine Großflugzeuge, sie haben eindeutig nur Leichtflugzeuge gesehen.
Soviel zu Zeugenaussagen und deren Beweiskraft. Es sind schwache Indizien

Wie Du schon sagtes,_ "Einige sollten echt einmal den Grips etwas mehr anstrengen"
_
Aber was soll ein terroristischer Anschlag, wie er seit Jahrtausenden immer wieder
passiert, mit "Neuer Weltordnung" zu tun haben? Oder sind für Dich auch alle
irischen, baskischen, korsischen und südtiroler Freiheitskämpfer, ähhh Neudeutsch
Terroristen, alles Teil dieser neuen Weltordnung? Darum geht es überhaupt nicht.

Die Neue Weltordnung ist der globalisierte Welt. Gewinner dieser Welt sind die
reichen Industrienationen, Verlierer sind die, die immer schon wirtschaftlich am 
Boden kreuchten und fleuchten.


----------



## Threshold (15. September 2016)

Ja, ja, die Nuklear Bombentheorie.
Angeblich wurden Nuklearbomben unter die Gebäude gelegt, damit man es leichter abreißen kann, wenn man es denn hätte abreißen wollen.
Ich kann mich nicht daran erinnern, dass es da Strahlung gab.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. September 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, ja, die Nuklear Bombentheorie.
> Angeblich wurden Nuklearbomben unter die Gebäude gelegt, damit man es leichter abreißen kann, wenn man es denn hätte abreißen wollen.
> Ich kann mich nicht daran erinnern, dass es da Strahlung gab.


Ich kenne diesen Fall noch live, der wird vielen Jüngeren entgangen sein:
Bombenanschlag auf das World Trade Center 1993 – Wikipedia
_" [...] Nach seiner Verhaftung gestand einer der Hauptattentäter, der Kuwaiter Ramzi Ahmed Yousef,  dass es eigentlich der Plan der Terroristen gewesen sei, mit einer noch  größeren Menge Sprengstoff den Nordturm zum Einsturz zu bringen und  diesen auf den Südturm stürzen zu lassen. Hierzu standen aber nicht  genügend Explosivmittel zur Verfügung. Die nachfolgende Zerstörung hätte  enorme Ausmaße angenommen, weite Teile des Bereichs um die  Zwillingstürme wären zerstört worden. Wäre dieser Plan erfolgreich in  die Tat umgesetzt worden, so wurde damals eine sehr hohe Opferzahl von  bis zu 100.000 Toten vermutet.[SUP][10] [/SUP]__  [...]_

Zu Deiner Atombome. Das ist doch gerade der Beweis für den außerirdischen 
Angriff, denn nur die haben solche Waffen!  Du verstehst wieder gar nichts! 
Aus Dir wird nie eine erfolgreiche Verschwörungstheoretikerin!

Aber nochmal die Frage, was haben Terroristen mit neuer Weltordnung zu tun? 
Unterstützt wurden Terroristen immer schon von anderen Staaten. Daran ist
nichts neu.


----------



## Threshold (15. September 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Aber nochmal die Frage, was haben Terroristen mit neuer Weltordnung zu tun?
> Unterstützt wurden Terroristen immer schon von anderen Staaten. Daran ist
> nichts neu.



Du stellst die falsche Frage.
Wieso sollte man noch Milliarden an Geld in Geheimdienste stecken, als die Sowjetunion zusammengebrochen war?
Jetzt konnten alle Geld verdienen. Der Westen sowieso und der Osten nun auch -- Schwupps gab es in Russland plötzlich Milliardäre. Aus dem Nichts.
Es gab keine Bedrohung mehr. Kein Feindbild.
Ergo mussten die Geheimdienste ein Feindbild basteln, damit sie weiterhin Gelder bekommen können.
Und so wurden eben einige Gruppierungen, die lokal agieren und im Grunde genommen nichts hatten, als weltweite Bedrohung eingestuft.
Kleinkriminelle wurden zu Terroristen aufgeblasen. Immer mit der Absicht, weitere Mittel zu bekommen um global überwachen zu können.
Denn, seien wir mal realistisch -- die NSA hat doch nicht alle überwacht, weil die USA Angst vor Terrorismus haben. Die überwachen, um einen Vorteil zu bekommen -- politisch, militärisch aber vor allem wirtschaftlich.

Genauso wie die Pharmaindustrie -- wieso wird da eigentlich nie nach einer Verschwörung gerufen? Die Lage dort ist doch viel offensichtlicher.
Da wurden Grenzwerte abgesenkt -- Zuckerspiegel, Cholesterinspiegel, usw -- um den Leuten einzureden, dass sie alle krank sind und damit mehr Medikamente verkauft werden können.

Und dann noch die Operationsindustrie.
Glaubt denn irgendwer wirklich daran, dass es tatsächlich mal ein Mittel gegen Krebs, HIV oder Grippe geben wird? 
Echt?
Die Pharmaindustrie und die Operationsindustrie verdient Milliarden pro Jahr daran, dass Menschen krank werden, Krebs bekommen, Grippe kriegen, was auch immer, damit sie ihre Leistungen verkaufen können.
Jedes Jahr denkt sich die Pharmaindustrie eine Krankheit aus, zu der sie schon die passenden Impfungspräparate liegen hat. 

Da lobe ich mir eher Menschen wie Jonas Salk und Albert Sabin, die ohne den Gedanken an Gewinnmaximierung den Poliovirus erfolgreich bekämpft haben.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. September 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du stellst die falsche Frage.
> Wieso sollte man noch Milliarden an Geld in Geheimdienste stecken, als die Sowjetunion zusammengebrochen war?


Um das zu machen, was immer schon die Hauptaufgabe war: Wirtschaftsspionage und Spionage der "Befreundeten" Staaten zwecks optimierter bilatteraler Verträge



Threshold schrieb:


> [...] Denn, seien wir mal realistisch -- die NSA hat doch nicht alle  überwacht, weil die USA Angst vor Terrorismus haben. Die überwachen, um  einen Vorteil zu bekommen -- politisch, militärisch aber vor allem  wirtschaftlich.


Ebend....



Threshold schrieb:


> Genauso wie die Pharmaindustrie -- wieso wird da eigentlich nie nach  einer Verschwörung gerufen?


Was für eine Verschwörung? Es gehr darum, möglichst viel Profit zu machen, fertig. Einer VT rennen nur jene Leichtgläubigen hinterher, die meinen, die Pharmaindustrie wäre die Gesundheit wichtig. Es liegt darum an Krankenkassen, lenkend durch Positiv-Listen einzugreifen. Aber verusch das man politisch durchzusetzen in einem Land, in dem ein großer Teil Globulis als Medikament ansieht. Es ist alles keine Verschwörung und keine neue Weltordnung, sondern üblicher Betrug zur Bereicherung.



Threshold schrieb:


> Glaubt denn irgendwer wirklich daran, dass es tatsächlich mal ein Mittel gegen Krebs, HIV oder Grippe geben wird?


Ja natürlich, wenn die Firman wirklich wirksame Mittel entwickelt hätten, verschwinden die nicht, es wäre ein Markterfolg. Problematisch sind nur jene "Medikamente" mit minimaler Wirkung. Ein Krebsmittel mit LD 5 hilft im Mittel 5 von 100 Menschen. Das es aber 95% schlechter geht, wird selten betrachtet und bewertet. Das sind für mich keine Medikament. Die 5%, bei denen es wirkte, sehen das aber ganz anders.

Es gibt weiterhin ganz tolle Forsche, herausragend z.B.Harald zur Hausen, der für seine Arbeiten den Nobelpreis in Medizin bekam. Der forscht zur Zeit am Zusammenhand von Rindern und Brustkrebs durch Milch sowie MS durch Fleisch. So etwas geht nur an freien Universitäten.

Neue Weltordnungen sehe ich nicht. Betrug gab es immer, schon im alten Rom waren Quacksalber hoch bezahlt.


----------



## Boarder1312 (15. September 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Aber was soll ein terroristischer Anschlag, wie er seit Jahrtausenden immer wieder
> passiert, mit "Neuer Weltordnung" zu tun haben?



Menschen bekommen Angst und geben ihre Verantwortung ab. Sogar Angela Merkel hat sich so ausgedrückt.
So hat man die Menschen im Griff und kann frei seinen Vorteilen nachgehen.
Angst ist ein perfektes Mittel um Freiheiten einzuschränken.


----------



## Threshold (15. September 2016)

Na ja, die CIA hat die Sowjetunion jetzt nicht wegen ihrer bahnbrechenden Wirtschaft oder ihrem technologischen Vorsprung ausspioniert.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. September 2016)

Boarder1312 schrieb:


> Menschen bekommen Angst und geben ihre Verantwortung ab. Sogar Angela Merkel hat sich so ausgedrückt.
> So hat man die Menschen im Griff und kann frei seinen Vorteilen nachgehen.
> Angst ist ein perfektes Mittel um Freiheiten einzuschränken.


Aber es wirkt nicht lange....
Politiker denke in sehr kurzen Bereichen, in der Regel bis zur nächsten Wahl. In solch einem Rahmen funktioniert Angst. Die AfD bekommt einmal ein Hoch, genau wie Republikaner, Schillpartei oder Piraten, dann ist ein Thema durch und die Partei ist weg vom Fenster. Das Feindbild gegen den bösen Russen wurde über Jahrzehnte an die Wand gemalt. Wirklich Angst hat niemand vor ihnen, dabei wären die Auswirkungen eines russischen Angriffs z.B. in den baltischen Staaten viel größer, als es alle Terroristen zusammen bewirken. 

Langfristig klappt es nicht, virtuelle Ängste aufzubauen. Es gibt in Europa keinen Terrorismus. Das werden die Menschen irgendwann kapieren. 0-50 Totesfälle im Jahr sind im Vergleich zu 20.000 Krankenhaustoten durch Keime oder 30.000 Selbstmörder nur in Deutschland völlig untergeordnet. Ein Kampf gegen die 50.000 erwähnten Toten wäre billiger und effektiver, als sich um eine Handvoll Terroristen zu kümmern.

Eine neue Weltordnung kommt viel mehr durch langsam immer mündiger werdende Menschen. Auch wenn man ständig mit dem Kopf auf die Tischplatte haut, wenn man den üblichen Verschwörungswahnsinn liest und dahinter Menschen erkennt, die das wirklich ernst meinen, war es früher keineswegs besser. Ich empfehle einfach mal alte Dalli-Dalli Sendungen anzuschauen, in denen durchschnittliche Spießbürger befragt wurden. Haarstäubend...


----------



## Boarder1312 (15. September 2016)

Es gibt in Europa keinen Terrorismus?!
Erzähle das mal den Opfern von Paris und Brüssel.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. September 2016)

Boarder1312 schrieb:


> Es gibt in Europa keinen Terrorismus?!
> Erzähle das mal den Opfern von Paris und Brüssel.


Das war Terrorismus: 
Schon 3200 Tote durch IRA-Anschlage | Berliner-Kurier.de
43 Jahre Gewalt, mehr als 830 Tote: Die Eta hat genug - Politik Nachrichten - Ausland - Hamburger Abendblatt

Dem einzelnen Opfer und den Familien ist eine Statistik egal. Für die ist das natürlich extrem Nahe.
Für 500 Millionen Europäer ist aber aktuell Terrorismus überhaupt kein Thema, da ist es wahrscheinlicher
am verschluckten Kugelschreiber zu ersticken. Martenstein: "Das Todesrisiko durch Kugelschreiber  wachst mit dem Wohlstand" | ZEIT ONLINE

Es wird ein Popanz aufgebaut, natürlich um Angst zu machen, aber die Bevölkerung wird es bemerken
So etwas klappt wie gesagt, kurze Zeit. Aber diese absurden Kontrollen an Flughäfen auf zu große
Zahnpastatuben sind an Lächerlichkeit nicht zu überbieten.


----------



## flotus1 (15. September 2016)

Jaja und wer jetzt behauptet ohne all die Sicherheitsmaßnahmen und Geheimdienste gäbe es mehr Terroropfer in Europa soll endlich aufwachen. Erwachet!


----------



## DarkScorpion (15. September 2016)

Wie bitte es gibt keinen Terrorismus in Deutschland? Erkläre das Mal den Angehörigen der Opfer.

Gegen Krankenhauskeime wird bereits etwas getan.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. September 2016)

DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Wie bitte es gibt keinen Terrorismus in Deutschland? Erkläre das Mal den Angehörigen der Opfer.


Statistisch ohne Relevanz



DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Gegen Krankenhauskeime wird bereits etwas getan.


Vergleich einfach Holland mit Deutschland.
Krankenhauskeime - Vorbild Niederlande (Archiv)
NiederlandeNet – Nachrichten Marz 2015 - Gesundheit: Niederlande als Vorbild im Kampf gegen Krankenhauskeime
...

Aber all das längt vom Thema ab. Wer will denn welche neue Weltordnung?


----------



## Boarder1312 (15. September 2016)

Unglaublich. Eta in 43 Jahre 830 Tote. Ira wurde 1919 gegründet. Also sind die Todesopfer über den langen Zeitraum zu sehen.
Hier steht der Terrorismus erst am Anfang.

Und dank der Geheimdienste ist vieles verhindert worden. Vieles auch schlichtweg umbenannt, damit das Volk nicht die Richtung wechselt.

Mir reicht es, was meiner Mutter und mir in Brüssel widerfahren ist. Wir können von Glück reden, das sie nicht vom "zugewanderten Belgier" erschossen worden ist und ich nicht von 6 Polizeipistolen durchlöchert worden bin.

Deine Worte sind für mich der blanke Hohn.
Ich bin hier raus.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. September 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Na ja, die CIA hat die Sowjetunion jetzt nicht wegen ihrer bahnbrechenden Wirtschaft oder ihrem technologischen Vorsprung ausspioniert.


Es ging viel darum, wie weit sie sind mit ihren Waffen. Das ist heute nicht anderes. Ob jemand Feind oder Freund ist, bedeudet nicht, dass es gehaime Waffenprojekte gibt, über deren Stand man gerne bescheid würde. Russische Wissenschaft, z.B. Flugzeugaerodynamik, war immer schon weltführend. Da lernen im Detail auch die Amis viel.



Boarder1312 schrieb:


> ...Deine Worte sind für mich der blanke Hohn...


Ich wollte niemanden angreifen oder beleidigen. Im Einzelfall ist es, wie gesagt, unerträglich schlimm, darum nimm bitte meine Entschuldigung an, sollten Dich meine Aussagen beleidigt haben. Trotzdem sehe ich ein Missverhältnis zwischen eingesetzen Mitteln und zwischen wirklicher Gefahr. Das ist ein absurdes Verhältnis. Hier wird viel zu sehr auf Ängste eingegangen. Das ist ähnlich der Diskussion um Kernkraftwerke und deren Entsorgungsproblematik. Die Diskussion war leider alles andere als sachlich. Die wirklichen Probleme liegen nicht im Betrieb, die wirklichen liegen in der noch kommenden Endlagerung. So geht es leider in vielen ernsten Themen, aber gut Politik ist auch viel Emotion.


----------



## -Shorty- (15. September 2016)

Komisches Beispiel bringst du da mit den Kernkraftwerken. Logo ist alles gut solange alles rund läuft. Die Probleme fangen an sobald irgendeine Kleinigkeit schief läuft und nicht erst bei der Entsorgung. Das wäre nun wirklich sehr naiv gedacht.


----------



## DarkScorpion (15. September 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Statistisch ohne Relevanz
> 
> 
> Vergleich einfach Holland mit Deutschland.
> ...


Ich arbeite in der Altenhilfe und bei uns im KH (Medinos) werden mittlerweile Schnelltests für Multi Resistente Keime durchgeführt. Ganz nach dem Vorbild Holland. 

Das deutsche Gesundheitssystem hat dieses Problem erkannt. Und es wird daran gearbeitet


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. September 2016)

Hier nochmal ein schöner Artikel zum 9/11, 
9/11-Truther: Haltet bitte endlich die Klappel! – Geograffitico

_"... Betrachten wir es doch mal anders herum: 15 Jahre lang hattet Ihr  Truther Zeit, bessere Beweise zu finden. Meine Güte, an “eurer”  Verschwörung müssen Tausende beteiligt gewesen sein, von denen jeder  einzelne ein Vermögen mit dieser “Wahrheit” machen würde. Doch außer ein  paar Internet-Gerüchten und YouTube-Clips habt Ihr nichts vorzuweisen.  Nichts in den Wikileaks-Datendumps, nichts von Anonymus, kein  Whistleblower – nichts. Irgendwo hätte doch ein klitzekleines echtes  Beweisstück auftauchen müssen…"_
________________________________________________________________________________________________

Also, was ist denn nun die neue Weltordnung, wer treibt sie voran und mit welchem Ziel?


----------



## Klinge Xtream (16. September 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Also, was ist denn nun die neue Weltordnung, wer treibt sie voran und mit welchem Ziel?



Die Antwort hast du dir doch schon teilweise selbst gegeben (Post #126), oder etwa nicht?


----------



## flotus1 (16. September 2016)

Wen meinst du denn? Spontan ist mir niemand aufgefallen der behauptet hat es habe niemals in der Menschheitsgeschichte eine Verschwörung gegeben.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. September 2016)

mmmh schrieb:


> Verschwörungen hat es niemals in der Menscheitsgeschichte gegeben.....lol.


Verschwörungen gibt es tausende, ständig. Aber die Wahrscheinlichkeit der Aufdeckung steigt exponential mit der Gruppengröße. Ein einziger Verschwörer ist in der Regel nicht zu entdecken, darum sind Selbstmordattentäter nicht vor der Tat zu finden. Sobald die Gruppe aber größer wird, gibt es Kommunition, und diese fällt irgendwann auf, die Taten fallen auf, Vorbereitungen der Taten, oder einzelne Mitglieder einer großen Verschwörung steigen aus und berichten öffentlich. Ob man denen trauen kann, ist im Einzelfall zu bewerten. 

Verschwörungen sind entweder ineffektiv und bewirken nichts, diese Art Verschwörung wird selten aufgedeckt, sehr oft schafft eine kleine Gruppe eine wirksame Aktion, wie einen Putsch, Firmenübernahmen, etc, aber mit der nach außen erkennbaren Tat ist das Ziel der Verschwörung bekannt und zumindest einige Verschwörer werden offensichtlich, selten aber alle bekannt. Dass es aber Verschwörungen von tausenden Menschen gibt, ohne dass man über Jahrzehnte etwas bemerkt ist ungewöhnlich bis unwahrscheinlich. Was ist daran nicht zu verstehen? Das ist nichts weiter als gesunder Menschenverstand. 

Die "VW-Verschwörung" ist so ein Fall. Dabei war der nie verdeckt, es war immer ein offenes Geheimniss, das Abgasreinigungen natürlich nur bei Prüfstandsläufen funktionieren, ansonsten aber teildeaktiviert werden. Ich kenne das Thema seit einer Exkursion zu VW in den Mitte der neuzigern, und Zulassungsbehörden kannten es auch. Es wurde offen kommuniziert. Es war das Ausnutzen von schlecht definierten Gesetzen. In den USA war es allerdings explizit verboten, Es musste sich darum nur jemand finden, der klagt. Ist es jetzt eine Verschwörung und nur Desinteresse? Und ist es nicht wieder ein Beispiel, dass Verschwörungen selbst kleiner Entwicklungsgruppen, es geht um weniger als 100 Beteiligte  mit der Zeit offenbart werden? 

Zu 9/11 gibt es seit 15 Jahren nichts, aber auch gar nichts, abgesehen von obskuren in der Regel blödsinnigen Aussagen auf dem Niveau der Mondlandungsverschwörung, in der eine in der Schwerkraft pendelnde Fahne als Wind dargestellt wird. Als Verschwörung kann man sicherlich die Deppen sehen, die diesen hundertfach widerlegten Blödsinn immer wieder überall schreiben. Aber diese Deppen sind leicht zu erkennen, sie finden nur immer wieder neue Deppen, die den Blödsinn leichtfertig glauben und weiterverbreiten. Aber auch zur Mondlandungsverschwörung ist es ruhig geworden, weil gar nichts dran war. Es ging immer nur darum, dass sich einzelne bereichert haben, die Verschwörungen in die Welt setzen und an Bücher, Vorträgen, Ferhsehreportagen verdienen. Die "Truther" sind die eigentliche Verschwörung. Sie verbreiten massenhaft Stumpfsinn. Sie sind wie eine Sekte, in einzelnen Fällen eher wie ein Krebsgeschwür.

Wenn für Dich ein wilkürliches Interview in denen eine unbekannte Person A einer unbekannten Person B in einem Video etwas erzählt, ein eindeutiger Beweis ist, solltest Du dringend an Dir arbeiten. Denn genau dann wirst Du keine Chance haben, z.B. aus Nachrichten oder Reportagen den kleinen Kern einer möglichen Stimmigkeit zu erkennen und den riesigen Teil von Spekulation abzutrennen. Das ist die Gruppe, die Lügenpresse schreit, anstatt selber nachzudenken, was die eigentliche Aussage einer Nachricht ist.

Ich sagte nicht "alle Zeugen lügen immer", ich sagte, dass man aus dem Zusammenhang gerissene einzelne Aussagen mit zweifelhafter Herkunft nicht überbewerten darf. War das wirklich nicht zu verstehen?



Klinge Xtream schrieb:


> Die Antwort hast du dir doch schon teilweise selbst gegeben (Post #126), oder etwa nicht?


Huch, hier liest jemand meine Beiträge. Ja, die Globalisierung ist in der Tat eine dramatische Entwicklung, trotzdem würde ich nie den Begriff "Verschwörung" nutzen. Es ist mehr mit Egoismus, Naivität und Kurzsichtigkeit zu beschreiben oder wieder nur ein Beispiel, dass es weiterhin fraglich bleibt, ob der Mensch überhaupt als intelligentes Wesen angesehen werden kann. Es geht in Richtung Gläubigkeit der Volkswirte, die zweifelhafte Theorien flächendeckend, ungeprüft und an den Bedürfnissen der Menschen vorbei  verbreiten. Es ist nichts als ein großer Feldversuch mit ungewissem Ausgang, an dem am Ende des Wegen vermutlich keine Gewinner stehen werden. Denn was bringt den wenigen Milliardären ihr Reichtum, wenn die Lebensqualität gegen null geht. Aber damit kommen wir zur spät römischen Dekadenz. Geschichte wiederholt sich kurzfristig , weil der Mensch der gleiche bleibt und Evolution sehr langsam funktioniert. Kapitalismus ist nur im Wachstum zu lenken. Im Augenblick gibt es aber kein wirkliches Wachstum mehr, es ist mehr ein Verdrängungskampf auf jeder Ebene, ein harter Wettbewerb, anstatt eines gemeinsamen Weiterkommens. Die Menschen wollen es so, also bekommen sie es. Eine Verschwörung erkenne ich dabei nicht.

Wir erleben zur Zeit einen massiven Wirtschaftskrieg zwischen den USA und der EU mit ständig hin und her gehenden Milliardenklagen, sei es gegen Google, Windows, Apple, Facebook auf der einen Seite und Siemens, VW, Bosch, Deutsche Bank auf der anderen Seite. Es geht in der Regel um absurd hohe Forderungen, die in keinem Verhältnis zum Schaden stehen, Steuerbetrug mal außen vor gelassen. Aber auch das ist keine Verschwörung. Es sind nichts weiter als nationale Interessen.


----------



## Klinge Xtream (16. September 2016)

@ interessierterUser: Sicher lese ich mit, bunte Bilder gibt es hier zu wenig


----------



## Leob12 (16. September 2016)

mmmh schrieb:


> Verschwörungen hat es niemals in der Menscheitsgeschichte gegeben.....lol
> Es gibt auch hier im Thread wirklich Leute, die so etwas ernsthaft glauben und Zeugenaussagen von Betroffenen die Live vor Ort waren als Quatsch abtun, wahnsinn.
> Über solche Leute zu Lachen ist die beste Medizin - und in Zukunft nicht mehr ernst zu nehmen, anhand ihren fragwürdigen Argumenten.


Deine Argumente sind aber nicht vorhanden. 
Und hast du die Posts überhaupt gelesen? 
Ich habe eine Zeugenaussage zum Pentagon-Anschlag gepostet. Selbst dieses kurze Statement ist absolut vage und irgendwie auch widersprüchlich. 

Erinnere dich an München. "Mehrere Täter" --> stimmte nicht. "Allahu Akbar" --> stimmte auch nicht. 
Im Zweifel fur den Angeklagten: Uber Fehlerquellen von Zeugenaussagen | Ausgabe 1/2011 | In-Mind
Äh ja, so viel zu Zeugenaussagen. 

Nicht auslachen, aber mit allergrößter Skepsis betrachten ist mehr als angebracht, vor allem bei 9/11. oder anderen großen Ereignissen kommen alle Idioten aus den Ritzen und behaupten irgendwas gehört/gesehen/gerochen zu haben. 
Wer das alles glaubt, naja, dem geht es nicht um die Wahrheitsfindung, sagen wir es mal so.


----------



## Threshold (17. September 2016)

Einfach regelmäßig heute show gucken. Das bildet deutlich mehr als jeder Youtube Kanal.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. September 2016)

mmmh schrieb:


> Nur zur Info: "Why in the Hell" muss ich mich hier rechtfertigen ?


Rechtfertigen muss man sich für Handlungen oder erkannte Fehler. Du hast aber noch gar nichts über Beleidigungen hinaus ausgesagt. 
Du solltest, wenn Du diskutieren möchtest, beginnen zu argumentieren. Das mag ein Fremdwort für Dich sein, aber vielleicht verstehst 
Du diese einfache und eindeutige Begriffserklärung:

_"Das ideale Argument verwende eine oder mehrere Prämissen, die so formuliert sind, dass deren Referenzen bzw. Wahrmacher philosophisch präzise erfassbar sind, und die als Prämissen unabhängig plausibel sind, und aus welchen eine zu beweisende These für jeden unabweisbar, weil logisch, folgt, wobei ein Begriff logischer Konsequenz gemäß klassischer Logiken unterstellt wurde"_
Quelle: Argumentationstheorie – Wikipedia


----------



## Klinge Xtream (17. September 2016)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Lebenserfahrung in allen ehren, aber die Intelligenz eines Menschen ist nicht an das Alter gekoppelt, möchte ich hier nur mal nebenbei anmerken.



Und jene kommt nicht von ungefähr!
Dr. Andreas Noack:   Geheimakte IQ - YouTube


----------



## Threshold (17. September 2016)

Poulton schrieb:


> Schon wieder irgendwelche idiotischen YT-Videos, natürlich mit den üblichen Esoterikern, als Quelle?



Wobei der Szekely ja noch besser ist. Der bezweifelt Einsteins Relativitätstheorie.
Wie erklärt er sich denn, dass Raumsonden zu anderen Planeten fliegen können ohne Einsteins Gleichungen zu benutzen? Hand auflegen?


----------



## Grestorn (17. September 2016)

Es sind doch nie Sonden irgendwohin geflogen. Alles nur durch die Medien vorgetäuschte Illusionen um das dumme Volk von den wirklich wichtigen Dingen abzulenken und nebenher die ganzen Wissenschaftslügen plausibel erscheinen zu lassen.

(Und, war ich gut? )


----------



## Boarder1312 (18. September 2016)

Ihr habt Probleme! 

Ausserdem habe ich die Relativitätstheorie entwickelt. Der olle Einstein hat bei mir geklaut.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. September 2016)

Lasst Euch doch von einem nervenden Querulanten das Thema nicht kaputt machen. Es ist so herrlich amüsant, sich über YTler zu belustigen, deren Horizont in der Regel beim Brett vor dem Kopf endet. Es ist so unglaublich, wenn Scheingebildete anfangen, zu wissenschaftlichen Themen Behauptungen aufzustellen. Und wo immer man im Netz rumsucht, stößt man auf diese armseligen Lügner.

z.B._ "Stahl kann im Feuer nicht schmelzen_", typischer Blödsinn von VTlern. Erstens kann Baustahl durchaus in geschlossenen Räumen mit viel Kerosion und Temperaturen über 1500°C schmelzen, zweitens reichen Temperaturen ab 400°C bei Baustahl, um die Festigkeit signifikant zu reduzieren. Das ist seit ungefähr 150 Jahren Stand der Technik, muss man aber als VTler gar nicht wissen weil man eine 15min Reportage auf NTV über Turbinen gesehen hat und nicht verstanden wurde, dass hochtemperaturfeste Nickelbasislegierungen in Turbinen rein gar nichts mit Baustahl im Beton zu tun haben.  Und jeder gestandene Werkstofftechniker natürlich Teil der Verschwörung ist .... 
Polytechnisches Journal - Der Einfluss erhohter Temperaturen auf die mechanischen Eigenschaften der Metalle. 

Oder "_Es gab in WTC überall Explosionen, sieht an auf den Videos"_. Nein ihr Deppen, man sieht Scheiben, die durch den Luftdruck des einstürzenden Hauses auf dem Rahmen gedrückt werden. Aber das kann man hundertmal schreiben, man kann Simulationen dranhängen und der nächste Trottel beginnt, den Schlunz wieder zu schreiben. Lernresistent...

Was also für eine neue Weltordnung und von wem gesteuert? Wo sind denn jetzt die Neuschwabenland Echsenmenschen?


----------



## -Shorty- (18. September 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Aber das kann man hundertmal schreiben, man kann Simulationen dranhängen und der nächste Trottel beginnt, den Schlunz wieder zu schreiben. Lernresistent...



Schlunz ist das WTC nach Einschlag als geschlossenes Gebäude zu betrachten. Wenn schon Simulation, dann richtig.

Jetzt musste das halt noch 99x wiederholen, mein Beileid.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. September 2016)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Schlunz ist das WTC nach Einschlag als geschlossenes Gebäude zu betrachten. Wenn schon Simulation, dann richtig.
> 
> Jetzt musste das halt noch 99x wiederholen, mein Beileid.


Habe ich das geschrieben? Ich sagte in geschlossenen Räumen kann ein Kerosinfeuer 1500°C und mehr erreichen. Natürlich real niemals so lange, dass ein dicker Stahlsträger schmilst, aber das muss er auch gar nicht, weil Bedingung zwei, die Festigkeitssenkung viel eher eintritt. Aber so ist das mit Transferleistungen bei VTler. Würden sie es verstehen können, wären es keine VTler. Darum ist es sinnlos, sich auf den entsprechenden Seiten mit den Jungs und Mädels zu unterhalten. Ich rate da z.B. mal einen Blick zu politikforen.net, so einem unerträglichen Forum aus rechtsextremen Müll mit unglaublich viel VT-Anteil. Unglaublich... Wenn es das überhaupt noch gibt und die Betreiber nicht schon längst im Knast sind ...


----------



## -Shorty- (18. September 2016)

Warum sollte man sich sowas denn antun? Guck du für mich mit.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. September 2016)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Warum sollte man sich sowas denn antun? Guck du für mich mit.


Neee Du, da habe ich mich vor zehn Jahren mal gelangweilt rumgetrieben. Aber es hat zu doll weh getan...


----------



## Leob12 (18. September 2016)

Ich frage mich ja immer noch wo beim WTC Stahl geschmolzen ist.


----------



## -Shorty- (18. September 2016)

Check halt die Berichte der Feuerwehr. Die haben den tatsächlich geschmolzenen Stahl im Keller über Wochen gelöscht. Da hat das Kerosin echte Ausdauer bewiesen. xD

Ps: Man kann diese Diskussion ewig führen, was war denn mit der Luftabwehr los an dem Tag? 
Achja ich weiß, die hatten an dem Tag zufällig auch ne Übung laufen und waren ganz verwirrt. xD an sowas muss man aber auch ganz fest glauben.


----------



## Grestorn (18. September 2016)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Check halt die Berichte der Feuerwehr. Die haben den tatsächlich geschmolzenen Stahl im Keller über Wochen gelöscht. Da hat das Kerosin echte Ausdauer bewiesen. xD



Quelle? Ohne dies sind das nur leere Sätze. Behaupten kann man alles. 

Wochenlang löschen wird man sicher keinen geschmolzenen Stahl. Der kühlt im Erdreich in wenigen Minuten so weit ab, dass er erstarrt.

Wenn etwas gelöscht werden muss, dann etwas, dass auch aus sich heraus chemisch mit Sauerstoff reagiert, vulgo "brennt". Das macht Stahl von sich aus nicht.


----------



## -Shorty- (18. September 2016)

Dir muss ich gar nichts beweisen, nutz dein Hirn und Google. 

Von offizieller Seite gibts einen Bericht der mehr Fragen aufwirft als klärt und auf der anderen Seite Video und Tonaufnahmen von Zeitzeugen die nicht zum offiziellen Bericht passen.

Welches von beidem willst du denn verlinkt haben?

Es gibt jedenfalls Stoffe die brennen so heiß, so lange und mit Wasser nicht löschbar sind.
Aber wie kommen die ins Gebäude? Und wie sollten die Terroristen darauf Einfluss nehmen?

Aber vielleicht ist das auch nicht dein Thema hier, scheint ja sehr anstrengend zu sein, sich mit anderen Sichtweisen auseinander zu setzen.


----------



## Grestorn (18. September 2016)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Es gibt jedenfalls Stoffe die brennen so heiß und so lange.


Ja, aber nicht Stahl. Und das ist, was Du behauptet hast. 



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Aber wie kommen die ins Gebäude? Und wie sollten die Terroristen darauf Einfluss nehmen?



So lange Du mir nicht sagt, um welche Stoffe es sich dabei gehandelt hat (und überhaupt einen Link, in dem bestätigt wird, dass es noch tagelang extrem heiß brennende Materialien gab) kann ich dazu nichts dagen. DASS es gebrannt hat, auch tagelang, steht ja außer Frage. Brennbares Material gab's ja jede Menge.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. September 2016)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Wochenlang löschen wird man sicher keinen geschmolzenen Stahl. Der kühlt im Erdreich in wenigen Minuten so weit ab, dass er erstarrt..


Der Stahl brannte selber, er war gut isoliert in ebenso sehr heißem Material. Alle Großfeuer brennen tagelang, weil es Wärmenester gibt. Daran ist gar nichts ungewöhnlich, wenn irgendwo unter dem gesamten Schutt des WTC noch brennbares Material ist, welchen minimale Mengen Sauerstoff bekommt. Da war gar nichts ungewöhnlich. Ungewöhnlich nur für YTler, die vor dem Rechner auf dem Sofa liegen und sagen: _"Das kann ja gar nicht sein, alles Betrug, die da oben verarschen uns immer ...."
_


-Shorty- schrieb:


> Es gibt jedenfalls Stoffe die brennen so heiß, so lange und mit Wasser nicht löschbar sind.
> Aber wie kommen die ins Gebäude? Und wie sollten die Terroristen darauf Einfluss nehmen?


Du  meinst z.B. Aluminium, oder? Das sind ganz normaler Baustoffe, dir zu  hunderten Tonnen in Fassaden, Verkleidungen, etc. hängen. Und Wasser  löscht so ein Feuer nicht. Hier eine völlig unglaubwürdige Quelle der  deutschen Feuerwehr, teil der weltumspannenden Verschwörung zum WTC, die  uns alle betrügen wollen., ...
Metallbrand: Wenn Wasser alles noch schlimmer macht: Brennendes Aluminium - YouTube
...


----------



## flotus1 (18. September 2016)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Es gibt jedenfalls Stoffe die brennen so heiß, so lange und mit Wasser nicht löschbar sind.
> Aber wie kommen die ins Gebäude? Und wie sollten die Terroristen darauf Einfluss nehmen?



Ganz klassische VT-Masche. Vager Hinweis, kombiniert mit Suggestivfragen. So geht Argument nicht


----------



## Threshold (18. September 2016)

Nutze ich Google, stoße ich auf sowas.
Verschworung: Warum die USA 9/11 nicht geplant haben konnen - WELT


----------



## Grestorn (18. September 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Der Stahl brannte selber, er war gut isoliert in ebenso sehr heißem Material. Alle Großfeuer brennen tagelang, weil es Wärmenester gibt. Daran ist gar nichts ungewöhnlich, wenn irgendwo unter dem gesamten Schutt des WTC noch brennbares Material ist, welchen minimale Mengen Sauerstoff bekommt. Da war gar nichts ungewöhnlich. Ungewöhnlich nur für YTler, die vor dem Rechner auf dem Sofa liegen und sagen: _"Das kann ja gar nicht sein, alles Betrug, die da oben verarschen uns immer ...."
> _



Danke, wieder was gelernt.


----------



## -Shorty- (18. September 2016)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Ja, aber nicht Stahl. Und das ist, was Du behauptet hast.



OMG bist du verbohrt. Natürlich hat dort keiner vorher Werkstoffe getrennt.... Alter Schwede.
Die Formulierung "geschmolzener Stahl" wurde für praktisch jeden Brand am WTC hergenommen und jetzt hängst du dich bei meiner Formulierung auf. 




Grestorn schrieb:


> So lange Du mir nicht sagt, um welche Stoffe es sich dabei gehandelt hat (und überhaupt einen Link, in dem bestätigt wird, dass es noch tagelang extrem heiß brennende Materialien gab) kann ich dazu nichts dagen. DASS es gebrannt hat, auch tagelang, steht ja außer Frage. Brennbares Material gab's ja jede Menge.



Ich muss dich in dem Zusammenhang wirklich auf Thermit bringen? Ich will jetzt auch nicht diskutieren wer das warum dort Platziert haben soll. 
Die Bilder vom Geschehen, die "Knaller" vor dem eigentlichen Einschlag, die verletzten Feuerwehrmänner, die dauerhafte Hitze des Brandes im Untergeschoss. 

Warum passieren soviele komische Sachen, so weit weg vom eigentlichen Einschlag? Jetzt bitte nicht wieder mit komprimierter Luft im Gebäude beim Einsturz kommen...  das ist das dämlichste seit langem.




Threshold schrieb:


> Nutze ich Google, stoße ich auf sowas.
> Verschworung: Warum die USA 9/11 nicht geplant haben konnen - WELT



"Richtig ist, dass die US Air Force im Rückblick versagt hat. Allerdings rechnete vor den Terroranschlägen niemand damit, dass entführte Zivilmaschinen als Terrorwaffen eingesetzt werden könnten."

LOL, was macht so eine Flugabwehr denn sonst so? Warten auf den bösen Russen? Zu Luft?

Echt, bei mir sowas, sogar aktuell,  

http://www.mopo.de/news/panorama/11--september-wissenschaftler-behaupten--twin-towers-wurden-kontrolliert-gesprengt-24698322


----------



## Threshold (18. September 2016)

Warum die Gebäude eingestützt sind, ist doch schon weitreichend erklärt worden, oder nicht?
Sprengen musst du da gar nichts. Einfach der Sache genug Zeit geben, was ja passiert ist.


----------



## -Shorty- (18. September 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Der Stahl brannte selber, er war gut isoliert in ebenso sehr heißem Material. Alle Großfeuer brennen tagelang, weil es Wärmenester gibt. Daran ist gar nichts ungewöhnlich, wenn irgendwo unter dem gesamten Schutt des WTC noch brennbares Material ist, welchen minimale Mengen Sauerstoff bekommt. Da war gar nichts ungewöhnlich. Ungewöhnlich nur für YTler, die vor dem Rechner auf dem Sofa liegen und sagen: _"Das kann ja gar nicht sein, alles Betrug, die da oben verarschen uns immer ...."
> _



Nur das hier der Brandherd auf mysteriöse Weise von ganz Oben nach ganz Unten gewandert ist, ein Lauffeuer? 
Denn wenn der Stahl im oberen Bereich nur weich wurde aufgrund der Hitze. Wieso schmilzt der dann im UG ? Wärmespeicher?



Threshold schrieb:


> Warum die Gebäude eingestützt sind, ist doch schon weitreichend erklärt worden, oder nicht?
> Sprengen musst du da gar nichts. Einfach der Sache genug Zeit geben, was ja passiert ist.



Quellen?

So ein Spaß.


----------



## Threshold (18. September 2016)

Druck.
Die Stockwerke, die nach unten gerauscht sind, haben einen so hohen Druck erzeugt, dass der Stahl zerklumpte. 
Schon mal geguckt, wie heiß es wird, wenn kinetische Energie in Wärmeenergie umgewandelt wird?


----------



## -Shorty- (18. September 2016)

Im Ernst, wenn du DAS glaubst, bin ich raus.  

PS: Hört man ja immer wieder, wie durch Kaltverformung Selbstentzündung ausgelöst wird. Darum ist der Beruf des Schmiedes auch so selten geworden, vieeel zu riskant....


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. September 2016)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Denn wenn der Stahl im oberen Bereich nur weich wurde aufgrund der Hitze. Wieso schmilzt der dann im UG ?


Weil die Temperatur ausreichend war. Übrigens wurde beim Bau geschweißt, da schmolz der Stahl auf. Wahrscheinlich  waren im WTC billige Netzteile ohne funktionierende Schutzschaltungen verbaut. Schweissbrenner, sagen wir doch immer. Das und nur das muss die Erklärung sein!!!!!!



Threshold schrieb:


> Druck.
> Die Stockwerke, die nach unten gerauscht sind, haben einen so hohen Druck erzeugt, dass der Stahl zerklumpte.
> Schon mal geguckt, wie heiß es wird, wenn kinetische Energie in Wärmeenergie umgewandelt wird?


Formänderungsenergie erzeugt enorme Wärme. Wo soll man aber anfangen, einfachste thermodynamische Zusammenhänge zu erklären, für die man vier Semester Grundstudium im Maschinenbau braucht? Aber heute gilt: _"Weiss ist nicht, verstehe ich nicht, kann also nicht sein"

_Darum ist es doch viel naheligender, dass tausende von Menschen im Geheimen mit nicht bekannten Stoffen, also Mikrothermit, die so geheim sind, dass es dazu keinerlei Daten gibt zu finden sind, ein offensichtlich durch einen Flugzeugabsturz 

Shorty, stell keine Fragen, stell keine Behauptungen in den Raum, sondern zeige Untersuchungen von erstzunehmenden Wissenschaftlern, die die Theorie einer anderen Ursache  als den Flugzeugabsturz unterstützen.


----------



## -Shorty- (18. September 2016)

Für eine Differenz von 400°C und über 1000°C braucht es trotzdem eine Energiequelle. Die weder das Kerosin, noch das übrige Alu der Außenhaut mitbringt.
Und dann wandert der Brand über 100 Etagen.
Aber bestimmt ist das nur wegen meiner Verblendung...




interessierterUser schrieb:


> _"Weiss ist nicht, verstehe ich nicht, kann also nicht sein"_



Gleich wieder mit gutem Beispiel voran, gefällt mir.


----------



## Leob12 (18. September 2016)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Für eine Differenz von 400°C und über 1000°C braucht es trotzdem eine Energiequelle. Die weder das Kerosin, noch das übrige Alu der Außenhaut mitbringt.
> 
> Aber bestimmt ist das nur wegen meiner Verblendung...



Du weißt es natürlich besser, genau wie deine tolle Lügenquelle die ich ohne großen Aufwand zerlegt habe.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. September 2016)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> PS: Hört man ja immer wieder, wie durch  Kaltverformung Selbstentzündung ausgelöst wird. Darum ist der Beruf des  Schmiedes auch so selten geworden, vieeel zu riskant....


50%  der älteren Deutschen haben bei "_Wetten das" _den Schmied gesehen, der ein  kaltes Stück Eisen mit ein paar Hammerschlägern zur Rotglut brachte.

Dazu kommen hunderte Tonnen von Aluminum im Gebäude, die bei sehr hoher Temperatur verbrannten. Steht alles im offizellen Bericht drin. Nachvollziehbar und gut begründet. Gar nichts ist daran zweifelhaft.

Wenn ich zum Beispiel sage, dass durch Druckluft des einstürzenden Gebäudes in unteren Stockwerken Scheiben aus dem Rahmen gedrückt werden, fängst Du an zu sagen, ich hätte behauptet, Nachbargebäude würden durch Druckluft einstürzen. Liest und verstehst Du, was ist schreibe? Das Nachbargebäude hatte einige Tonnen Diesel in Notstromaggegaten, dazu fiel die Sprinkleranlage aus. Darum brannte es danieder. Alles schlüssig und plausibel belegt. Das ist seit 10 Jahren bewiesen, und man liest immer noch den selben Blödsinn, der ab 2012 das Netz durchflutete...


----------



## -Shorty- (18. September 2016)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Du weißt es natürlich besser, genau wie deine tolle Lügenquelle die ich ohne großen Aufwand zerlegt habe.



Nein DU weißt es natürlich besser weil es da einen Augenzeugenbericht gab, der eine Boing 747 als eine Cruise Missile mit Flügeln beschrieb, aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen wurde.

Wie schon gesagt, eine der blödesten Beschreibungen für eine Boing die ich je gelesen hab. Aber man kann ja an Alles glauben.
Den Rest konntest du weder widerlegen noch entkräften, war für dich nicht relevant, deine Aufmerksamkeit galt einem Augenzeugen der sicher auch zu Roswell spannendes zu berichten hätte.




interessierterUser schrieb:


> 50% der älteren Deutschen haben bei Wetten das den Schmied gesehen, der ein kaltes Stück Eisen mit ein paar Hammerschlägern zur Rotglut brachte.
> 
> Dazu kommen hunderte Tonnen von Aluminum im Gebäude, die bei sehr hoher Temperatur verbrannten.



Und der Schmied konnte den Stahl zum brennen bringen? 800°C und 1200°C sind immer noch eine andere Nummer, es geht um "geschmolzenen" Stahl, oder flüssig, nicht fest. 
Das Alu am WTC war größtenteils in der Außenhaut welche beim Einschlag zum größten Teil weggesprengt wurde.  Mal mit dem WTC befassen wo da ALU verbaut war...


----------



## flotus1 (18. September 2016)

Ausnahmsweise steht hier die Physik gegen die Lügenpresse. Ein Klumpen Stahl auf dem Dach des WTC hat nur genug potentielle Energie um sich um ein paar K aufzuheizen wenn er unten ankommt, selbst wenn dabei die gesamte Energie in Wärme umgewandelt wird.


----------



## -Shorty- (18. September 2016)

Zumal sich die Wärme dabei nicht in einem Punkt konzentrieren würde, sondern während des Einsturzes in jedem Träger separat entwickelt.  
Und wenn man dann 3 Träger mit 400°C aufeinanderlegt gibt das auch keine 1200°C.

So wie der Einsturz verlief sind die Träger eher gerissen als geknickt. Die Geschwindigkeit des Einsturzes war enorm.

Quelle: Bildmaterial von damals


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. September 2016)

flotus1 schrieb:


> Ausnahmsweise steht hier die Physik gegen die Lügenpresse. Ein Klumpen Stahl auf dem Dach des WTC hat nur genug potentielle Energie um sich um ein paar K aufzuheizen wenn er unten ankommt, selbst wenn dabei die gesamte Energie in Wärme umgewandelt wird.


Es geht um mit hoher Geschwindigkeit massiv umgeformte Träger und sehr begrenzte hohe Energieeinträge auf kleinem Raum. Und es geht nur darum, mögliche Mechanismen zu finden um Irgendwelche Behauptungen zu entkräften. Zum schmelzen bekommt es damit nicht, weil man in geschmolzene Werkstoffe keine Formänderungsenergie mehr bekommt. Aber man bekommt damit überall heiße Bereiche, an denen brennbare Flüssigkeiten entzündet werden. Überall im Gebäude

In einem Hochhofen reichen 500t Kohle um 1000t Erz zu reduzieren und des Roheisen zu schmelzen. Die Energie in den Brennmaterialien im WTC, also das Kerosion, Aluminum, Stahl, Diesel der Notstromaggregate etc war bedeutend größer, als diese 500t Kohle. Es ist überhaupt kein Problem, hier und da eine klitze kleine Perle von geschmolzenem Stahl zu finden. Oder fand sich am Grund des Gebäudes eine 500t Stahlschmelze? Nein, die YTler finden überall im Schutt Kleinstfragmente. Na und? Wo ist das Problem. Das ganze war ein infanalisches Feuer. Das hat gar nichts mit der brennenden Fabrikhalle im Nachbardorf zu tun.

Der Mechanismus ist klar. Ein paar Menschen wollen sich bereichern und schreiben Bucher über Blödsinn und wollen Youtube-Klicke für Schwachsinn. Und Millionen Menschen klicken und reden daüber, wie wir jetzt auf. Aber so funktioniert eine fundierte Analyse nicht.


----------



## Leob12 (18. September 2016)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Nein DU weißt es natürlich besser weil es da einen Augenzeugenbericht gab, der eine Boing 747 als eine Cruise Missile mit Flügeln beschrieb, aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen wurde.
> Wie schon gesagt, eine der blödesten Beschreibungen für eine Boing die ich je gelesen hab. Aber man kann ja an Alles glauben.
> Den Rest konntest du weder widerlegen noch entkräften, war für dich nicht relevant, deine Aufmerksamkeit galt einem Augenzeugen der sicher auch zu Roswell spannendes zu berichten hätte.



Nochmal, weil du es dir anscheinend nicht merken willst: Es war eine *757*, ein großer Unterschied. 
Und dass diese Aussage bewusst aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen wurde, ist dir völlig egal, denn hier geht es für dich darum irgendwie deine absurde VT zu rechtfertigen. 
Andererseits habe ich die Behauptungen, Experten und der offizielle Bericht würden etwas von 2500°C, geschmolzen und dergleichen sagen, widerlegt. Ich habe dir sogar eine Anleitung gegeben den offiziellen Bericht selbst zu überprüfen, aber damit wäre deine tolle Quelle ja totaler Käse und du stündest ziemlich gut (das war Ironie) da. 


Ich wiederhole mich zwar nur ungerne, aber du drehst dir alles so wie du es willst und lässt Passagen, gegen die du nicht argumentieren kannst, immer schön weg. 


-Shorty- schrieb:


> Du brauchst keine Abstürze heraussuchen, kann man spontan mit hunderten Bilder im Netz vergleichen, so sauber ohne viel Feuer etc. läuft das komischerweise nie. Sogar die Maschine welche mit völliger Absicht in die französischen Alpen geflogen wurde war 1. Auffindbar und die Wrackteile über hunderte Meter verstreut. Obwohl mit vollem Schub im Sinkflug der Absturz eingeleitet wurde. Nach der 9.11 Erklärung hätte da nichts übrig bleiben dürfen.


Du hast mir immer noch nicht diese Bilder gezeigt. Anscheinend findest du sie selbst nicht. 



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Hier dein Link, widerspricht sich selbst.
> Ein Flügel hat der Rasen abgerissen, der andere wurde durch den Einschlag abgerissen, übrig bleibt ein Rumpf als Projektil. Nur weder gab es abgerissene Flügel noch Kerosin zu sehen. Der Alu- Rumpf bohrt sich dann durch 3 Gebäude während sich die Alu Tragflächen gefüllt mit Tonnen von Kerosin + Triebwerk in Luft auflösen.


Darauf habe ich in Post #205 geantwortet.
Neue Weltordnung?
Deine Tonnen von Kerosin sind relativ flüchtig, keine Antwort darauf, also sehe ich das als Eingeständnis deines Fehlers. 

In Post #209 entlarve ich deine ach so tolle Quelle, die mit den schönen Bildern, aber auch darauf gehst du nicht ein. Stimmt, muss schon ziemlich peinlich sein wenn sich der Autor auf den angeblich offiziellen Bericht beruft, aber dort niemals auch etwas von einem "verflüssigten Flugzeug", 2500°C oder überhaupt nur einer Celsius-Angabe vorkommt. Schöne Bescherung was? Selbst das Wort Temperatur kommt nur einmal vor, in Zusammenhang mit einem Helikopter. Auch finde ich im Internet keine "Aussage von Experten" unter denselben Schlagworten. Komisch, alles von der CIA gelöscht oder was? Kläre mich bitte auf.

Du hast einfach keine Ahnung davon wie man eine Quelle kritisch betrachtet. Du fühlst dich toll indem du "die offizielle Seite oder die Lüge" hinterfragst, hinterfragst aber gleichzeitig die "Aufdecker" nicht. Das ist scheinheilig, und du machst es weil nicht weil es nicht in dein Weltbild passt. Auf der einen Seite sich mit dem "Misstrauen gegenüber der offiziellen Version" prüsten, auf der anderen Seite fast jeden Quatsch, den irgendwer im Internet zum Thema schreiben kann, glauben. Das ist wirklich sinnvoll. Du ignorierst Falschaussagen und Quellenfälschungen ganz bewusst, du blendest sie aus, denn würdest du das einsehen, würde sich deine ganze Einstellung zu dem Thema als relativ sinnlos herausstellen. Und das will sich halt niemand eingestehen.


----------



## -Shorty- (18. September 2016)

Soll ich jetzt für dich Bilder von Flugzeugabstürzen googlen? Und warum meldest du dich erst jetzt? Eine Antwort auf deine tolle Beweisführung hast du bekommen. 
Also über was wollen wir nun reden über die TwinTowers oder das fehlende Flugzeug am Pentagon?

In deinem Bericht war von abgetrennten Tragflächen die Rede. Nur zu sehen gabs davon leider nichts, NIRGENDS. Jetzt kommst du wieder mit ner gefundenen Felge... 

Geschichten um Geschichten zu erklären, ich mag den Thread.


----------



## Seeefe (18. September 2016)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> "Richtig ist, dass die US Air Force im Rückblick versagt hat. Allerdings rechnete vor den Terroranschlägen niemand damit, dass entführte Zivilmaschinen als Terrorwaffen eingesetzt werden könnten."
> 
> LOL, was macht so eine Flugabwehr denn sonst so? Warten auf den bösen Russen? Zu Luft?



Hier sollte man anmerken, dass dies vor allem ein moralisches Problem darstellt.

A) Waren die Ziele der Maschinen nicht bekannt, evtl. mit der Zeit immer mehr einschätzbar und doch auch wieder nicht. 

B) Es befanden sich mehrere hundert unschuldige Zivilisten in den Maschinen, wo das Problem mit der Moral anfängt. 

Soll man 100 Menschen opfern, ohne zu wissen wie viele man retten würde? Hat man das Recht diese Entscheidung zu treffen gegenüber seinen Staatsbürgern? 

Es waren zu viele Variablen vorhanden, als das die US-Luftabwehr konkrete Maßnahmen hätte vollziehen können.


----------



## -Shorty- (18. September 2016)

Also gaaanz anderes Thema. Also eine gekaperte Maschine in eine Millionenstadt fliegen zu lassen ist die moralisch bessere Variante?  Alternativen? Und diese Flugzeuge sind wahrlich nicht die schnellsten und das Ziel dürfte ab dem ersten Einschlag auch klar gewesen sein. Abzuwarten ob sich das Problem von selbst löst ist scheinbar die beste Lösung? Hat man da die Passagiere nicht genauso aufgegeben?


----------



## Leob12 (18. September 2016)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Soll ich jetzt für dich Bilder von Flugzeugabstürzen googlen? Und warum meldest du dich erst jetzt? Eine Antwort auf deine tolle Beweisführung hast du bekommen.
> Also über was wollen wir nun reden über die TwinTowers oder das fehlende Flugzeug am Pentagon?
> 
> In deinem Bericht war von abgetrennten Tragflächen die Rede. Nur zu sehen gabs davon leider nichts, NIRGENDS. Jetzt kommst du wieder mit ner gefundenen Felge...
> ...



Dann rede nicht erst groß, wenn du dann zu faul bist um etwas zu machen. Außerdem hast du geschrieben du findest "spontan" hunderte solcher Bilder. Ich warte noch immer, Spontanität ist wohl doch nicht deine Sache. 
Ich hab dich bisher öfters darauf angesprochen, auf deine hunderte Bilder. Sprich, du hast die Posts nicht gelesen oder? 
Neue Weltordnung? Post #186
Neue Weltordnung? Post #195 
und gerade eben wieder. 

Auf welchem Bericht beziehst du dich? Ich habe hier lediglich den offiziellen verlinkt, sonst nichts. Aber wenn es darin vorkommt, kannst mir ja sicher auch Seite bzw Zeile nennen oder? 

Was sagst du zu diesen Fragen, die du bisher auch noch nicht beantwortet hast:
Was sagst du denn zu den Crash-Videos von Militärflugzeugen? Oder sind die auch gefälscht, weil sich das Flugzeug "auflöst"?
Du kannst sicher auch erklären wie Flug 77 verschwunden ist oder? 
Wo sind denn beim Germanwings-Flieger die Triebwerke?
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wirtschaft-politik-und-wissenschaft/435626-neue-weltordnung-20.html#post8445897 Post #195

Beantworte mir bitte noch eine letzte Frage: 
Was willst du immer mit deiner Boeing 747?


----------



## Grestorn (18. September 2016)

Ich bewundere Dein Engagement, aber Shorty liest das eh nicht und wenn dann erreicht es sein Bewusstsein nicht. Wie alle, mit festem, auf Glauben aufbauendem Weltbild, lässt er sich mit Argumenten und Fakten nicht beeindrucken.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. September 2016)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Also gaaanz anderes Thema. Also eine gekaperte Maschine in eine Millionenstadt fliegen zu lassen ist die moralisch bessere Variante?  Alternativen? Und diese Flugzeuge sind wahrlich nicht die schnellsten und das Ziel dürfte ab dem ersten Einschlag auch klar gewesen sein. Abzuwarten ob sich das Problem von selbst löst ist scheinbar die beste Lösung? Hat man da die Passagiere nicht genauso aufgegeben?


Würdest Du die Verantwortung übernehmen, ein Flugzeug, zu dem es keinen Funkkontakt gibt, über einer Großstadt abzuschießen? Sollte es dann durch dem Times Square gleiten und unter Umständen tausende Mensch mit in den Tod reißen? Diese Situation gab es bisher nicht und beim ersten Flugzeug kann niemandem ein Vorwurf gemacht werden. Beim zweiten vielleicht, aber die Zeit war zu knapp. 

Daraus eine vertuschte Beteiligung zu kriieren ist absurd. Tausende Soldaten haben Zugang zu den Daten und wäre bewußt verhindert worden, wäre das bekannt. Nichts ist daran, aber auch so gar nicht. Und nur weil Du ohne Verantwortung auf blinden Verdacht hin Flugzeuge abschießen würdest, wuzrde was bewiesen? Eigentlich nur Deine Verantwortungslosigkeit, mehr nicht. Darum wünsche ich wir wirklich, niemals in so eine Entscheidung kommen zu müssen. Es ist nicht so einfach ein Flugzeug mit hunderten Insassen über einer Großstadt abzuschießen. So etwas macht auch kein Pilot gerne und vermutlich hätte einige den Befehl nicht befolgt. Wäre das dann auch eine Verschwörung gewesen? 

Kritik ist immer gut, und kritisch zu bewerten wichtig, aber zu viele Behauptungen der VTler sind einfach zu kurz gegriffen. Zum einlesen in das moralische Problem lese diesen Text, nur das in diesen Fall gar nicht klar war, welche Folgen ein Abschuß oder Nichtabschuß gehabt hätte:
Trolley-Problem – Wikipedia


----------



## flotus1 (18. September 2016)

Mit dem Wissen das man im Nachhinein hat ist es natürlich leicht zu sagen was man vorher hätte tun sollen. Captain Hindsight lässt grüßen. Man stelle sich aber mal den Aufstand der VTler vor wenn ein amerikanischer Präsident mehrere Zivilmaschinen abschießen lässt und es somit erst gar nicht zu den Anschlägen des 11. September kommt.


----------



## Seeefe (18. September 2016)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Also gaaanz anderes Thema. Also eine gekaperte Maschine in eine Millionenstadt fliegen zu lassen ist die moralisch bessere Variante?  Alternativen? Und diese Flugzeuge sind wahrlich nicht die schnellsten und das Ziel dürfte ab dem ersten Einschlag auch klar gewesen sein. Abzuwarten ob sich das Problem von selbst löst ist scheinbar die beste Lösung? Hat man da die Passagiere nicht genauso aufgegeben?



Bundesverfassungsgericht  -  Entscheidungen - Nichtigkeit der Abschussermachtigung im Luftsicherheitsgesetz: fehlende Gesetzgebungsbefugnis des Bundes fur einen Einsatz der Streitkrafte mit spezifisch militarischen Waffen bei der Bekampfung von Naturkatastrophen und besonders schweren Unglucksfallen - LuftSiG SS 14 Abs 3 mit dem Recht auf Leben iVm der Menschenwurdegarantie unvereinbar, soweit von dem Einsatz der Waffengewalt tatunbeteiligte Menschen an Bord des Luftfahrzeugs betroffen werden

Bei uns in DE ist es mit unserem GG z.B. unvereinbar ein Passagierflugzeug abzuschießen, auch wenn man davon ausgehen kann, es fliegt in den Main-Tower, soweit unbeteiligte Menschen an Board sind. 

Zumal man sich mit dem Thema erst nach dem 11.September beschäftigt hat. Das Passagierflugzeuge vor 9/11 schon mal als Waffen eingesetzt worden sind, ist mir nicht bekannt.


----------



## Klinge Xtream (19. September 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Einfach regelmäßig heute show gucken. Das bildet deutlich mehr als jeder Youtube Kanal.



Ich finds zum Teil auch lustig unterhaltsam, aber wo bildet das bitte mehr als "jeder" YT- Kanal?
Volker Pispers hat da schon eine ganz andere Qualität (als Beispiel).

Aber ja, Heute Show und Die Anstalt sind mMn noch die einzig brauchbaren Formate aus dem freien TV.


----------



## Threshold (19. September 2016)

Das bezog sich auf die Esoterik und Verschwörer Kanäle, die es so gibt.
Ich gucke gerne den Harald Lesch. Der bildet meiner Meinung nach immer noch am besten.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. September 2016)

Wer nicht lesen will, sondern schauen, findert hier erbauliches zum Stand des Wissen. Die Seite ist aber relativ neu, sie wird erst aufgebaut. Was man dort, in einfacher Sprache aufgearbeitet, sieht und hört ist ganz brauchbar und zitierfähig.
SciViews | Die besten Wissenschaftsvideos


----------



## -Shorty- (19. September 2016)

Lustige Beiträge.

Einem ist Google zu kompliziert, einer spammt nur rum, einer glaubt die Flugzeuge hätten stundenlang  über einer Großstadt gekreist, einer ist hinterher immer schlauer, einer spricht über unser GG, kennt dessen Geltungsbereich aber offenbar  nicht und dann noch einige Tipps um sich beim recherchieren nicht das Hirn zu brechen.

Freu mich schon auf Seite 29 und die famosen Postings über jemanden den ihr mit dieser Art von Diskussion wenig beeindruckt habt.


----------



## Seeefe (19. September 2016)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> , einer spricht über unser GG, kennt dessen Geltungsbereich aber offenbar  nicht.



Nicht? Dann erkläre es mir bitte. 

So ist das eben in einem Forum. Viele Menschen und viele Meinungen, das viele sich hier gerade gegen deine richten, ist entweder berechtigt oder einfach nur Pech.


----------



## Leob12 (19. September 2016)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Lustige Beiträge.
> 
> Einem ist Google zu kompliziert, einer spammt nur rum, einer glaubt die Flugzeuge hätten stundenlang  über einer Großstadt gekreist, einer ist hinterher immer schlauer, einer spricht über unser GG, kennt dessen Geltungsbereich aber offenbar  nicht und dann noch einige Tipps um sich beim recherchieren nicht das Hirn zu brechen.
> 
> Freu mich schon auf Seite 29 und die famosen Postings über jemanden den ihr mit dieser Art von Diskussion wenig beeindruckt habt.



Ist das nun deine Bankrotterklärung, weil du, wie die ganze Zeit über, keine Argumente findest? 
Ob ich dich irgendwie beeindrucke ist mir völlig wumpe, aber so einen Quatsch kann ich teilweise schwer unkommentiert lassen.




> Nicht? Dann erkläre es mir bitte.


Vergiss es. Er hat bisher Nüsse erklärt, weicht unangenehmen Fragen ständig aus weil er keine passenden Antworten hat, und macht sich dann über die anderen Diskussionsteilnehmer lustig und redet sich auf diese Weise ein, ganz besonders schlau zu sein. Naja, soll es auch geben. Irgendwie kommt er mir vor wie ein Eristiker. Aber ich glaube nicht, dass da Strategie dahinter steckt.


----------



## -Shorty- (19. September 2016)

Weil dir meine Antworten und Links nicht gefallen und ich behaupte ein Flugzeug kann nicht im Nichts verschwinden können? Versuch du erstmal anhand deiner Links zu Quellen zu erklären wie eine Boeing 757 dieses Schadensbild am Pentagon verursachen kann. Vergiss dabei bitte nicht den Teil der abgerissenen Tragflächen  (laut deiner Quelle). 

Ich kann nichts beweisen, du auch nicht. Vielleicht solltest du mal darüber nachdenken wie man Meinungen austauscht und ob man sich dafür an die Gurgel gehen muss. 

So ein Austausch von Meinungen dient auch nicht dazu irgendwen von irgendwas zu überzeugen. 

Keiner hier ist auf meine Punkte eingegangen, stattdessen soll ich mich mittlerweile zu 3 verschiedenen Ereignissen gleichzeitig rechtfertigen. Das ist auch keine Art eine Diskussion voran zu bringen. Lullt ruch dich einfach gegenseitig mit eurer offiziellen Wissen ein und macht hier jeden lächerlich der diese Meinung nicht teilt.

APPLAUS


----------



## Seeefe (19. September 2016)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Keiner hier ist auf meine Punkte eingegangen, stattdessen soll ich mich mittlerweile zu 3 verschiedenen Ereignissen gleichzeitig rechtfertigen.



Du bist aber auch selbst drauf eingegangen.


----------



## Leob12 (19. September 2016)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Weil dir meine Antworten und Links nicht gefallen und ich behaupte ein Flugzeug kann nicht im Nichts verschwinden können? Versuch du erstmal anhand deiner Links zu Quellen zu erklären wie eine Boeing 757 dieses Schadensbild am Pentagon verursachen kann. Vergiss dabei bitte nicht den Teil der abgerissenen Tragflächen  (laut deiner Quelle).


Dir gefallen also Lügen? Mir nicht. 
Btw, mein Link funktioniert nicht mehr. Soweit ich mich erinnern kann ging es bei meinem Link darum, dass erklärt wird, warum bei einem solchen Crash keine riesigen Teile herumliegen. Oder meinst du etwas anderes? 



> Ich kann nichts beweisen, du auch nicht. Vielleicht solltest du mal darüber nachdenken wie man Meinungen austauscht und ob man sich dafür an die Gurgel gehen muss.


Ich habe bewiesen dass deine tolle Quelle Lügen verbreitet. Du glaubst die offizielle Version nicht, also müsstest du es beweisen.



> Keiner hier ist auf meine Punkte eingegangen, stattdessen soll ich mich mittlerweile zu 3 verschiedenen Ereignissen gleichzeitig rechtfertigen. Das ist auch keine Art eine Diskussion voran zu bringen. Lullt ruch dich einfach gegenseitig mit eurer offiziellen Wissen ein und macht hier jeden lächerlich der diese Meinung nicht teilt.


Und du beziehe dein Falschwissen lieber aus irgendwelchen Verschwörungstheorien. Ich weiß, es macht Spaß alles anzuzweifeln was man sich nicht erklären kann, aber führt halt zu relativ wenig wenn man sich dann nicht hinsetzt und sich genau mit der Materie beschäftigt. Das kostet Zeit, Nerven und eventuell kommt man nachher zum Schluss, dass man völlig falsch gelegen ist. Das ist unangenehm, aber das ist der ganze Lernprozess. Das Höhlengleichnis sagt dir etwas nehme ich an?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. September 2016)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> ... Versuch du erstmal anhand deiner Links zu Quellen zu erklären wie eine Boeing 757 dieses Schadensbild am Pentagon verursachen kann. ...


Es gibt schlüssige Informationen zum Thema, die finden sich nicht wirklich im Internet. Vor zehn Jahren interessierte mich das Thema und ich fand in unserer TIB, also der Unibibliothek in Hannover, hinreichende Belege, um die offizielle Variante als in sich schlüssige Variante zu bewerten. Gerade in der Uni Hamburg wurden viele Simulationen dazu gemacht. Die Uni arbeitet eng mit Airbus zusammen und hat darum gute FEM-Modelle von aktuellen Flugzeugen. Das hilft Dir natürlich nicht weiter und ein Beweis ist es keineswegs, wenn ich sage,_ "es gibt die Simulationen dazu". _Nimm es mir bitte nicht übel, wenn ich mir jetzt nicht die Mühe mache, die alten Quellen wieder zu suchen, das dauert...

Meine Bitte an Dich ist doch nur, Dich nicht ausschließlich über Youtube und obskure Intenetseiten zu informieren, sondern Dir fundierte Quellen zu suchen. Wenn Dir das Thema wirklich wichtig ist, und Du eine riesige Verschwörung witterst, dann nutze Deine Kraft und spüre sie auf. Dazu reichen aber keine Youtubevideos von Menchen, die irgend etwas behaupten. Alles zum Thema Thermit und Mikrothermit ist ziemlich absurd. Suche Dir alle verfügbaren Informationen, und bewerte sie. Bisher kenne ich nur verallgemeinerte Aussagen der YTler, deren Widerlegung innerhalb von Minuten mit vorhandenem physikalischem und chemischen Wissen gelingt.


----------



## -Shorty- (19. September 2016)

Tja, aufgrund fehlender fundierter Quellen auf dieser offiziellen Seite des Internets kann  man die Argumentation in egal welcher Richtung auch einfach sein lassen.

Auch wenn ein Geschehen von offizieller Seite als Fakt dargestellt wird, steht es mit frei selber eine Meinung darüber zu haben. Diese Meinung liegt demnach nicht den verlinkten, fragwürdigen Quellen zu Grunde sondern meinen Wahrnehmungen zum Zeitpunkt des Geschehens. Sollte mir in der Flut der damaligen Infos etwas entgangen sein bitte ich das zu entschuldigen.
Da hier einige offenbar tiefer in der Materie zu stehen scheinen, ihre Quellen oder Behauptungen aber aus irgendwelchen Gründen nicht belegen müssen bin ich hier raus. 
@ interressierter User: Geht nur zum Teil an dich, fehlende Quellen zu dem Thema sind keine Besonderheit. Aber das springen  von Thema zu Thema ohne eine Sache mal zum Schluss zu bringen ist genau der Stil, wie man eine Diskussion führt ohne sich rechtfertigen zu müssen. 

Wenn ihr also eine Diskussion  und Argumentation zum Thema 9.11 wollt müsst ihr das Thema entsprechend eingrenzen und die Vorgänge einzeln besprechen. Sonst bleibts bei der Aufzählung nicht prüfbarer Fakten, beiderseits.

Falls jemand dazu bereit ist werde ich meine Ansichten dazu gern teilen. So weiter zu posten bringt mMn niemanden hier weiter.

Also wie wärs, jemand Interesse an einem Meinungsaustausch? 

Der Threadtitel gibts ja her, also los. Aber bitte ein wenig geordnet zu den jeweiligen Ereignissen.

@Seeefe: Der Geltungsbereich unseres Grundgesetzes wird wohl auch in diesem beschrieben sein. Ich hab aber auch nicht begonnen daraus zu zitieren oder zu verlinken, das war dein Ding. Warum auch, hier gings um amerikanischen Luftraum.

Eigentlich ist diese Unterhaltung wirklich sinnlos. 

Wenn ihr dem offiziellen Statement einer Regierung glauben möchtet, macht das doch einfach. 
Diese Guantanamo-Regierung ist genauso glaubwürdig wie der lupenreine Demokrat auf der anderen Seite des Globus.


----------



## Seeefe (19. September 2016)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> @Seeefe: Der Geltungsbereich unseres Grundgesetzes wird wohl auch in diesem beschrieben sein. Ich hab aber auch nicht begonnen daraus zu zitieren oder zu verlinken, das war dein Ding. Warum auch, hier gings um amerikanischen Luftraum.



Dann hast du meinen Post rein gar nicht verstanden. Ich habe doch explizit noch geschrieben, "bei uns in DE". Das unser GG nicht in den USA gilt, ist mir durch aus bewusst. 

Viel mehr ging es mir darum, dass die Frage "Darf man ein Passagierflugzeug abschießen, welches als Waffe eingesetzt wird", durch aus komplexer und vielschichtiger ist, als auf den ersten Blick zu vermuten ist.


----------



## -Shorty- (20. September 2016)

Sicher, ich sprach auch nicht davon 3 PassagierMaschinen ohne genauere Informationen abzuschießen. Nach dem ersten Einschlag weiter zu warten wo die anderen 2 runter kommen werden, davon spreche ich.

Man stelle sich mal eine Geiselnahme vor, bei der die Polizei erst stürmt nachdem alle Geiseln tot sind. Nur um nicht selber ein Leben einer Geisel auf dem Gewissen zu haben. Sehr gut.

Mag das erste Flugzeug abzuschießen auch unmoralisch erscheinen, die übrigen Flugzeuge aber ihr Ziel erreichen zu lassen ist schon sehr fragwürdig, Zeit um bestimmte Maßnahmen dazu vorzubereiten wäre gewesen.


----------



## Threshold (20. September 2016)

Das ist eine rechtliche Frage.
Du kannst nicht einfach ein Flugzeug mit unschuldigen Leuten abschießen. Dafür muss ein Rechtsstaat erst mal eine Grundlage schaffen.

Z.B. wollte Deutschland 2006 ein solches Gesetz verabschieden, das es erlaubt, gekaperte Flugzeuge abschießen zu können.
Das Verfassungsgericht hat die Sache eingesackt mit der Begründung, dass es gegen das Grundrecht auf Leben und gegen die Menschenwürde verstößt. 
Niemand kann entscheiden, dass das Leben von einen höher gewichtiger ist als das Laben von anderen, egal wie die Situation ist.
Genauso darf die Bundeswehr im Inland militärisch nur bei einem Angriff von Außen eingesetzt werden. Terrorismus fällt aber nicht darunter, das ist Sache der Polizei.

Die USA haben dafür eine Gesetzesgrundlage nach dem 11. September geschaffen. Vorher gab es die nicht. Ergo hätten die Kampfflugzeuge das Flugzeug nicht abschießen dürfen, denn damit hätten sich die Piloten sonst strafbar gemacht.


----------



## -Shorty- (20. September 2016)

Nun wie gesagt, das ist nicht alles zeitgleich abgelaufen. Nachdem die erste Maschine im Turm eingeschlagen ist gab es eine Reaktionszeit. 
Davon angesehen gibt es im Luftraum auch Wege und Mittel Kursänderungen zu erzwingen ohne einen Schuss abzugeben.

@Threshold: Gib mal ne Quelle zum Urteil.

Eventuell wirst du feststellen, dass es dazu 2013 erneute Überlegungen gab. Und so eindeutig ist das eben nicht formuliert. Die Möglichkeit da eingreifen zu können ist rechtlich gegeben.

Zitat: 

§ 13 LuftSiG

Entscheidung der Bundesregierung

(1) Liegen auf Grund eines erheblichen Luftzwischenfalls Tatsachen vor, die im Rahmen der Gefahrenabwehr die Annahme begründen, dass ein besonders schwerer Unglücksfall nach Artikel 35 Abs. 2 Satz 2 oder Abs. 3 des Grundgesetzes bevorsteht, können die Streitkräfte, soweit es zur wirksamen Bekämpfung erforderlich ist, zur Unterstützung der Polizeikräfte der Länder im Luftraum zur Verhinderung dieses Unglücksfalles eingesetzt werden.


Bundesverfassungsgericht  -  Entscheidungen - Normenkontrollantrag Bayerns und Hessens zum Luftsicherheitsgesetz teilweise erfolgreich

Kann man doch alles nachlesen.


----------



## JePe (20. September 2016)

Stimmt.

P. S. Welche "Mittel und Wege" fallen Dir denn ein, wie man den Kurs einer entfuehrten 757 zwangsweise aendern kann, "ohne einen Schuss abzufeuern"?



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Man stelle sich mal eine Geiselnahme vor, bei der die Polizei erst stürmt nachdem alle Geiseln tot sind. Nur um nicht selber ein Leben einer Geisel auf dem Gewissen zu haben. Sehr gut.



Der Vergleich verbietet sich eigentlich - weil ein Gebaeude idR nicht zur Waffe taugt; Flugzeuge dagegen, wie wir inzwischen wissen, schon.

Aber wo Du ihn schon bemueht hast - bei einer Erstuermung durch die Polizei wird versucht, Schaden von den Geiseln abzuwenden. Das ist ihr einziger Sinn und Zweck. Beim Abschuss eines Passagierflugzeuges ist das naturgemaess nicht moeglich, weshalb der treffendere Vergleich hier auch nicht die Erstuermung, sondern ein Artilleriebeschuss des Gebaeudes waere: man hat anschliessend nicht das Leben einer Geisel auf dem Gewissen, sondern das von allen. Unvermeidlich.


----------



## -Shorty- (20. September 2016)

Du kannst Situationen erzeugen in denen der Pilot entweder eine Kollision in Kauf nimmt oder seinen Kurs ändert. Dazu sind vorrausfliegende Jets in der Lage für dauerhafte Turbulenzen zu sorgen und einen manuellen Anflug eines bestimmten Ziels unmöglich zu machen.


----------



## aloha84 (20. September 2016)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Du kannst Situationen erzeugen in denen der Pilot entweder eine Kollision in Kauf nimmt oder seinen Kurs ändert. Dazu sind vorrausfliegende Jets in der Lage für dauerhafte Turbulenzen zu sorgen und einen manuellen Anflug eines bestimmten Ziels unmöglich zu machen.



Mit welchem Flugzeug willst du da voraus fliegen, um eine Boing oder z.B.: einen A380 durch Turbulenzen in seiner flugfähigkeit einzuschränken?
Mit einem B52 Bomber oder wie?


----------



## Threshold (20. September 2016)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> @Threshold: Gib mal ne Quelle zum Urteil.
> 
> Eventuell wirst du feststellen, dass es dazu 2013 erneute Überlegungen gab. Und so eindeutig ist das eben nicht formuliert. Die Möglichkeit da eingreifen zu können ist rechtlich gegeben.



Nope. Das Verfassungsgericht ist da eindeutig.
Die Regierungskoalition versucht immer mal wieder Veränderungen und dann gibt es eine neue Verabschiedung aber das Verfassungsgericht kippt das jedes Mal.
Dauert natürlich immer eine Weile.



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Du kannst Situationen erzeugen in denen der Pilot entweder eine Kollision in Kauf nimmt oder seinen Kurs ändert. Dazu sind vorrausfliegende Jets in der Lage für dauerhafte Turbulenzen zu sorgen und einen manuellen Anflug eines bestimmten Ziels unmöglich zu machen.



Wie willst du das denn machen?
Genauso könntest du versuchen mit einem Smart einen LKW von der Straße zu drängen.
Ein Kampfflugzeug muss seine Waffen einsetzen um ein so großen Flugzeug zu stoppen. Anders geht es nicht.
Und schieß du mal ein Flugzeug über Berlin oder München oder Hamburg ab, mitten in der Stadt. Das kannst du vergessen, das genehmigt dir niemand.


----------



## -Shorty- (20. September 2016)

Ihr mit euren haarsträubenden Beispielen immer, A380 ???, LKW & SMART, deutsche Städte. 

Das sich Fahrzeuge/Flugzeuge in der Luft anders verhalten als zu Land oder Wasser scheint euch zu entgehen. 
Und auch wenn der A380 riesig, modern und vollelektronisch abgesichert ist fügt er sich trotzdem den Gesetzen der Physik. Wie das mit dem Fliegen funktioniert und welchen Anteil dabei gleichmäßig strömende Luft vor den Tragflächen hat sollte kein Geheimnis sein. Moderne Autopiloten mögen das über Schub und Veränderung der Klappen bzw. Tragflächen abfangen, nur dazu muss er auch aktiv sein. Ob dazu ein Amateur in Stande ist bleibt zu bezweifeln. Einen solchen riskanten Tiefflug oder Anflug hätten aktive Systeme meiner Meinung nach gar nicht zugelassen.

Und nochmal, es geht dabei nicht darum das Flugzeug zu stoppen, was in der Luft auch nicht besonders gesund wäre, sondern eine Änderung der Flugbahn zu erzwingen sobald sich dieses dicht bewohntem Gebiet nähern. Keine der Maschinen kreiste permanent über seinem Ziel, bzw. wurden die entführten Maschinen in allen Fällen frühzeitig als Bedrohung erkannt. Nur passierte eben nichts.


----------



## Klinge Xtream (23. September 2016)

@ Shorty: Respekt für deine Hartnäckigkeit.

Mit 9/11 könnte man noch zig Seiten füllen, man würde zu keiner Einigung kommen.

Da ich nicht schonwieder gesperrt werden will, werde ich Politik und Wirtschaft wohl überwiegend auslagern.
Wünsche euch noch weiterhin viel Spaß mit entspannten Diskussionen.

Edit: Wie schon ein Sprichwort sagte: ,,Der Weg ist das Ziel".

Sicherlich ist eine Einigung nicht unbedingt das Ziel eines Jeden.


----------



## -Shorty- (23. September 2016)

So eine Diskussion führt man ja auch nicht um zu einer Einigung zu kommen sondern um Meinungen und Ansichten auszutauschen. Auch ich bin hier auf Fakten gestoßen worden, von denen ich Nichts oder nur sehr wenig wusste.

Aber ich mag den Austausch von Ansichten und Meinungen. Darum bin ich hier.


----------



## OnionRings (27. September 2016)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> sondern eine Änderung der Flugbahn zu erzwingen sobald sich dieses dicht bewohntem Gebiet nähern.



Wenn ich mich nicht recht täusche ist das bei größeren Flughäfen in Reichweite schon seit 1989 möglich, 
das der nächstgelegene  Kontrollturm eingreift.

9/11 hätte es Technisch nicht geben müssen.


----------



## Klinge Xtream (27. September 2016)

Falls hier jemand seine heute geposteten Kommentare vermissen sollte, bitte mal hier vorbeischauen:

Edit1: Außer Mods und mir kann da keiner drauf zugreifen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit2: flotus1 versteht wieder was falsch


----------



## Threshold (27. September 2016)

Ich hab leider keine Rechte, um auf den Link zu kommen.


----------



## flotus1 (27. September 2016)

Und? Hast du jetzt mehr Recht wo du Kommentare löschen lassen kannst die dir nicht gefallen?

Um aber beim Thema zu bleiben: Wie fühlt sich das eigentlich an wenn man weiß dass man Recht hat, aber alle anderen sind zu ignorant um zuzuhören. Ich meine, ihr habt eine wichtige Botschaft die alle angeht, aber keiner will sie hören. Wie fühlt man sich da? Zornig? Überlegen? Hilflos?


----------



## Klinge Xtream (27. September 2016)

flotus1 schrieb:


> Und? Hast du jetzt mehr Recht wo du Kommentare löschen lassen kannst die dir nicht gefallen?
> 
> Um aber beim Thema zu bleiben: Wie fühlt sich das eigentlich an wenn man weiß dass man Recht hat, aber alle anderen sind zu ignorant um zuzuhören. Ich meine, ihr habt eine wichtige Botschaft die alle angeht, aber keiner will sie hören. Wie fühlt man sich da? Zornig? Überlegen? Hilflos?



Hauptsache seinen Senf dazugeben, oder?

Ich habe nichts gelöscht! Von mir und anderen WURDEN Kommentare gelöscht.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. September 2016)

Klinge Xtream schrieb:


> Sicherlich ist eine Einigung nicht unbedingt das Ziel eines Jeden.


Die Einigung ist ganz einfach: Man beschränkt sich auf anerkannte Naturwissenschaft, basta. Also keine Esoterik, keine wilden Hypothesen, keine_ "Mein Nachbar hat gesagt, sein Schwippschwager hat gesehn ..." _absurd Zeugen, sondern in Ruhe validierte Fakten werten. 

Aber genau an dem Punkt hakt es doch.  Es gibt zu 99% wilde Schreiberei. Warum sollte  man sich auf was auch immer einigen oder es auch nur zur Dislussion zulassen. Der offizielle Bericht war für mich in jeder Hinsicht schlüssig, die Berechnungen und Simulationen ebenso. Da bleibt keine Frage unbeantwortet.  Offen bleibt einzig die Frage, wer die Hintermänner der Piloten waren. Dazu gesellt sich die Phantasie von ewigen Verlierern, die meinen, immer und überall betrogen zu werden. Was soll man mit denen machen, außer sie zu ignorieren? Es sind Zeitdiebe, die absurden Blödsinn schreiben. Einfach mal etwas zu behaupten reicht nicht in einer Diskussion

Aber ganz sicher waren es die Luminaten in ihren Reichsflugscheiben, die Nasa hat es nicht widerlegt, also muss es stimmen ...


----------



## Klinge Xtream (27. September 2016)

Ähm...
Ich hab 9/11 für mich abgehakt und wühle auch nicht so aktiv in der Vergangenheit wie manch anderer, schließlich haben wir aktuell genug Probleme.
Seltsam ist aber, dass es anscheinend keinen juckt wenn Beiträge " verloren" gehen und auch die Mods von nichts wissen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. September 2016)

Klinge Xtream schrieb:


> Seltsam ist aber, dass es anscheinend keinen juckt wenn Beiträge " verloren" gehen und auch die Mods von nichts wissen.


Ist doch allen bekannt, das die NSA in Foren Beiträge löscht, die die einzig wahre Wahrheit enthalten, und jeder der es mitbekommt wird... ahhhhhhhhhhhhh




Klinge Xtream schrieb:


> ...Ich hab 9/11 für mich abgehakt


Nicht abgehakt habe ich aber die Art und Weise, wie heute im Internet Blödsinn  verbreitet und multipliziert wird. Das ist das eigentliche Problem,  dass es für Kinder immer schwieriger wird, zu sinnvollen Informationen zu kommen. Ich nehme mir immer wieder die Zeit, mit den Kindern gemeinsam zu suchen, also sie zu bestimmten Themen alleine suchen zu lassen und dann wird gemeinsam nach Seriösität hin bewertet. Es ist unglaublich, was für hahebüchenen Schmarn man im Internet findet.....


----------



## Klinge Xtream (27. September 2016)

Da sind wir uns einig. Ich habe auch weder Bock auf Propaganda, noch auf abgedrehte Typen.
Ich will die reine Wahrheit auch wenn sie verstörend ist. Suchen muss ich letztendlich selbst, so wie jeder andere auch.
Hut ab, dass du dir die Zeit für die Kids nimmst, ist leider nicht selbstverständlich.

Und das mit der NSA... das war mir nicht bekannt.


----------



## Cleriker (28. September 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ist doch allen bekannt, das die NSA in Foren Beiträge löscht, die die einzig wahre Wahrheit enthalten, und jeder der es mitbekommt wird... ahhhhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> Nicht abgehakt habe ich aber die Art und Weise, wie heute im Internet Blödsinn  verbreitet und multipliziert wird. Das ist das eigentliche Problem,  dass es für Kinder immer schwieriger wird, zu sinnvollen Informationen zu kommen. Ich nehme mir immer wieder die Zeit, mit den Kindern gemeinsam zu suchen, also sie zu bestimmten Themen alleine suchen zu lassen und dann wird gemeinsam nach Seriösität hin bewertet. Es ist unglaublich, was für hahebüchenen Schmarn man im Internet findet.....


Und was seriös ist entscheidest du nach welchen Kriterien? Danach wie viele Titel der hatte, der es schrieb? Danach wie bekannt der ist der es veröffentlicht hat? Danach wer es geprüft hat? 

Wie war das damals noch gleich? Was waren das nicht alles für seriöse Geehrte die unterrichteten die Welt wäre eine Scheibe. Jeder der das Gegenteil sagte, war unseriös. Warum? Weil er das Gegenteil nicht beweisen konnte. Was bräuchte dieser aber dafür? Mittel! Die hat längst nicht jeder. Also ist jeder arme unseriös und jeder reiche Glaubwürdig. Stimmts?

PS: bevor es hier gleich wieder los geht. Ich meine das ganz allgemein und nehme damit nicht Stellung zu irgendeiner hier bereits vertretenen Meinung zum Flugzeug-Jenga-Tag.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. September 2016)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Und was seriös ist entscheidest du nach welchen Kriterien? Danach wie viele Titel der hatte, der es schrieb? Danach wie bekannt der ist der es veröffentlicht hat? Danach wer es geprüft hat? .


Die Kinder suchten z.B. für ein Referant zum Thema Alumium im Körper und deren Gefahren. Und ja, Du erkennst im Text, an der Art der Aufmachen, am Impressum, eztc. ganz schnell, ob es Dummschwätzer sind, oder ob es ernstzunehmende universitäre Forschung war. Den Hinweis auf scholar habe ich schon zig mal gegeben, ist leider nicht nachhaltig genug. Und was man von Impfgegnern und sonstigen esoterischen Verschwörungsfritzen für Artikel findet, ist grotesk. Aber gut, den Unterschied zwischen Korrelation und Kausalität kennen die Kinder jetzt bedingt. Wird auch nicht lange halten, muss man hin und wieder auffrischen und es ist methodisch nicht trivial, den Unterschied klar heraus zu arbeiten. Eindeutig wird das nie, fast nie...

Ich lese seit 1978 durchgehend jeden Monat Spektrum der Wissenschaft. Das gibt einen rudimentären Überblick, über den Stand wisenschaftlicher Forschung sämtlicher Fachbereichte. Alle unsere heute relevanten Themen wurden irgendwann mal sinnvoll beleuchtet. Und ja, wenn man zig Dissertationen auch fachlich korrekturgelesen hatte, kann man sich anmaßen, am Text zu erkennen, ob methodisch sinnvoll gearbeitet wurde, oder nicht.



Cleriker schrieb:


> ....Was waren das nicht alles für seriöse  Geehrte die unterrichteten die Welt wäre eine Scheibe..


Naja, denkenden und beobachtenden Wissenschaftler wie Ptolemäus war schon vor knapp 2000 Jahren klar, dass die Erde rund ist. Warum sonst sieht man zuerst die Masten am Horizont und dann das Schiff? Es wurden sogar schon auf Basis von Sonnenfinsternissen der Erddurchmesser bestimmt. Wegen der ungenauen Sonnenuhren aber sehr schlecht. Christliche Fundamentalisten dagegen unterschieden sich erheblich in ihren Methoden. Und genau den Unterschied findet man, wenn man wissenschaftliche Studien mit esotherischem Geschwätz vergleicht.  Waren eigentlich schon Wünschelrutengänger über dem Ground Zero und haben analysiert?


----------



## Cleriker (28. September 2016)

Du meinst Platon, lange vor ptolemäus oder?



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Waren eigentlich schon Wünschelrutengänger über dem Ground Zero und haben analysiert?


Klar. Die haben doch die heute anerkannten Fakten geliefert die im offiziellen Bericht stehen. 
Ich schließe mich zwar keiner von beiden Parteien an bei diesem Thema, aber dein letzter Satz stößt mir sauer auf. Soweit ich weiß wurden alle Beweise damals unter Verschluss gehalten. Ran durften nur von der Regierung ausgesuchte Personen. Um zu klären ob die Regierung drin steckt, darf die Regierung entscheiden wer was untersucht? Das methodisch korrekte ausarbeiten derer Untersuchungen ist dann Wissenschaftlich korrekt und damit seriös? Das kannst du wohl kaum Ernst meinen. Durftest du alle Beweise (auch die Pentagonvideos) sichten und untersuchen? Ich jedenfalls nicht. Weißt du was mein Steckenpferd zu der Zeit war? Thermisch unterstütztes fügen. Diese Halteklammern mit denen die Konstruktion realisiert wurde, könnte man ohne viel Aufwand in Sekunden mit Induktoren in der Größe eines fünf Cent Stückes zum schmelzen bringen. Dass Sprengstoff und der gleichen Gesicht wurde steht in dem Bericht. Von einer Suche nach Induktionsspulen habe ich nichts gelesen. Die würden Inden Trümmern aussehen wie Teile der Gebäudeelektrik. 
Interpretier mich bitte nicht falsch. Ich halte das für abwegig, einfach weil ich mir keinen Grund vorstellen mag. Jedoch ist der Bericht für mich schlicht nicht vollständig/glaubwürdig genug. Wissenschaftlich korrekt ausgearbeitet ist er sicherlich, deshalb muss er aber längst nicht korrekt sein. Wie siehst du den Mord an Kennedy? Offizielle Version! Ein Mann. So korrekt, oder sollte man da lieber die "Wünscheleutenträger" hören?
Leidige Themen. Ist ja eh alles Geschichte. Ich denke ich schlafe jetzt. Muss ja in drei Stunden wieder fit sein. Gute Nacht.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. September 2016)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Jedoch ist der Bericht für mich schlicht nicht vollständig/glaubwürdig genug.


Es wurde ausreichend bewiesen, dass alle Gebäude durch die Flugzeugeinschläge zum Einsturz gebracht wurden. Ich kenne Simulationen dazu und das passt sehr gut.

Ich komme aus der Plamaschneidforschung. Es steht auch im Bericht nichts drin, dann nach mobilen Plamaschneidern gesucht wurde, damit bekommt man Träger
ratz fatz durchgeschnitten. Auch mit Lasern geht das, wurde auch nicht nach gesucht, ob ein paar Megawattlaser im Gebäude waren. Warum sollte man suchen,
wenn es eine augenscheinlich stimmige Lösung gibt. Warum sollt man ein einstürzendes Gebäude parallel noch sprengen, und manuell durchschneiden, dazu reicht 
eine Bandsäge zum Granitplattenschneiden. Wurde auch nicht nach gesucht.  Es gäbe tausende Möglichkeiten ein Gebäude zum Einsturz zu bringen. Mir reicht eine
plausible erklärte. Die Flugzeuge waren da und reichten aus.

Mein Text mit Prüfen auf Seriösität bezog sich aber auf die Internetfundstellen der Kinners zum Aluminiumthema. Das ist eine ganz andere Ebene.


----------



## Schaffe89 (28. September 2016)

Also mal kurz zu 9/11 und zu den bekannten Fakten die man aus Belegen/Beweisen gewinnen kann.

Rumsfeld ließ das Flugobjekt das auf das Pentagon zuraste, trotz vorhandener Luftabwehr innerhalb der konzentrischen Kreise nicht abschießen. (Belegt durch die Aussage von Verkehrsminister Mineta, der Abschussbefehl für Flugobjekte wurde kurz vor 9/11 auf Rumsfeld übertragen, nach 9/11 wurde dieser wieder an niedrigere Stellen, bzw in Eigenverantwortung untererer Positionen und Militärs die direkt beteiligt sind übertragen.

Das Pentagon wurde nicht von einem Flugzeug, sondern von einer Drohne getroffen, das Erklärt das Löschen der Aufnahmen sämtlicher Überwachungskameras des Pentagons und des naheliegenden Hotels mit Ausnahme der Kamera beim dem Schrankenhäusschen.
Die zu sehende Rauchentwicklung einer Drohne/Rakete auf den Aufnahmen die dann doch nach Druck gezeigt wurden.
Das Rasche aufräumen der Unfallstelle unter anderem durch Rumsfeld persönlich, falsche, unpassende Flugschreiberdaten und die schlichte Tatsache, dass es keinerlei Videoaufnahmen gibt, was für eine Lächerlichkeit vom best gesichertsten Gebäude der Welt.

Sowie fehlende Spuren eines Flugzeugs auf dem Rasen, der davor liegenden Autobahn und bei den Pfeifern. Zudem eines fehlenden Lochs, bzw zerstörung überhaupt irgendeiner Struktur unmittelbar nach dem Aufprall, was ganz klar beweißt dass es eine kleine Art von Drohne oder Marschflugkörper war.

Das WTC7 wurde Mathematisch und Sprengstoffanalytisch bestätigt durch Nanothermit gesprengt, bestätigt in einem Interview durch den Gebäudebesitzer Larry Silverstein, was er später zurückgezogen hat, als er merkte dass es wohl unbeliebt ist die Wahrheit zu sagen.

Mathematische Berechnungen zum freien Fall, also das Wegklappen sämtlicher tragenderStützPfeiler lassen sich bei der ETH Zurüch in der Schweiz finden, sowie bei der 9/11 Vereinigung Engineers for 9&11 Truth. Die Auf Druck herausgegebenen Messungen des Nist, nachdem man im ersten Bericht das WTC7 gar nicht erwähnte, sind nachweislich fehlerhaft, man schob es auf Bürofeuer.



			
				interessierter User schrieb:
			
		

> Es wurde ausreichend bewiesen, dass alle Gebäude durch die Flugzeugeinschläge zum Einsturz gebracht wurden. Ich kenne Simulationen dazu und das passt sehr gut.



Nein, es gibt zuviele Beweise, dass auch die WTC1 und WTC2 Türme präpariert waren. Das erklären nachweisbar riesige unterirdische Explosionen, die auf der Richterskala einer Erdbebenmessstelle aufgenommen wurden und auch von Zeugen berichtet wurden, inkl. geschmolzener Stahl im Untergrund des WTC1 und 2, sowie riesige Krater unterhalb des Gebäudes.



> Mir reicht eine
> plausible erklärte. Die Flugzeuge waren da und reichten aus.



Auch das ist widerlegt, da die Kerosinbrände die die Türme angeblich einstürzen ließen laut den Feuerwehrmännern die die Brandstelle erreicht hatten, mit einem einfachen Löschzug hätten beseitigt werden können, Aufzeichnungen hiervon wurden wiederum auf Druck freigegeben.

Vorwissen zu den Anschlägen hatte einerseits die Regierung, Aktienhaie, Larry Silverstein und Teile des Militärs.
Das erklären massive Übungen an diesem Tag bspw. Able Danger, Able Archer, die Verschiebung der Kommandozentrale dieser Übungen von WTC7 an den Hafen, die Massiven Warnungen an das FBi und an die CIA, die nachgewiesenen extrem hohen Wetten gegen American Airlines ( wiederum von der ETH Zürich), vorher wurde so eine Untersuchung von der Regierung der USA blockiert.

Sowie das Überraschende Entfernen der Familie Larry Silversteins aus den Türmen unter dem Vorwand angeblicher Arztttermine und die kurzerhand zuvor abgeschlossende Versicherung eines doppelten Terroranschlags, das wiederum taugt sicherlich nur als Indiz.


----------



## Grestorn (28. September 2016)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Also mal kurz zu 9/11 und zu den bekannten Fakten die man aus Belegen/Beweisen gewinnen kann.



Wir haben ein sehr unterschiedliches Verständnis von "Fakt" und "Beweis". Sehr unterschiedlich.


----------



## Cleriker (28. September 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es wurde ausreichend bewiesen, dass alle Gebäude durch die Flugzeugeinschläge zum Einsturz gebracht wurden. Ich kenne Simulationen dazu und das passt sehr gut.
> 
> Ich komme aus der Plamaschneidforschung. Es steht auch im Bericht nichts drin, dann nach mobilen Plamaschneidern gesucht wurde, damit bekommt man Träger
> ratz fatz durchgeschnitten. Auch mit Lasern geht das, wurde auch nicht nach gesucht, ob ein paar Megawattlaser im Gebäude waren. Warum sollte man suchen,
> ...


Aha... so analysierst und bewertest du also Informationen mit deinen Kindern? Ich nenne eine nicht nachweisbare Möglichkeit ohne äußerlichen Schaden am Material, fest installiert (Nichts da manuell) und du machst daraus einen gewaltsamen Arbeitseinsatz mit Megawattlasern und Plasmaschneidgeräten? Das ist nicht annähernd zu vergleichen. Du behauptest dass die paar hundert Grad und eine ungleichmäßig Gewichtsverteilung reichen um etliche Bauteile mit unterschiedlichen thermischen Einflüssen, konstant gleichmäßig nachgeben zu lassen, so dass die Gebäude gerade zusammenfallen? Laser wie Plasmaschnitte könnte man leicht erkennen und die benötigten Apparaturen ebenso. Wenn die offizielle und deine Meinung zu viel Hitze lautet, dann sollte diese von mir genannte Theorie durchaus betrachtet werden. Man sieht keine äußerlichen Einflüsse und das Material wird im Inneren in ein paar Sekunden so heiß, dass die Festigkeit so weit abnimmt, dass sie wie durch stundenlange Feuersbrunst nachgeben.

Du willst plausible Theorien? Warum zum Henker dann umsiedeln Gebäude und nicht einfach in den Superbowl oder die Freiheitsstatue? Das hätte viel mehr Menschen getroffen und wäre deutlich einfacher gewesen. Aber so lange es für dich vollkommen schlüssig und plausibel ist...


----------



## blautemple (28. September 2016)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Du willst plausible Theorien? Warum zum Henker dann umsiedeln Gebäude und nicht einfach in den Superbowl oder die Freiheitsstatue? Das hätte viel mehr Menschen getroffen und wäre deutlich einfacher gewesen. Aber so lange es für dich vollkommen schlüssig und plausibel ist...



Ähm weil die Twin Tower eine riesige wirtschaftliche und symbolische Bedeutung hatten. Das ist doch jetzt echt hanebüchen...


----------



## -Shorty- (28. September 2016)

blautemple schrieb:


> Ähm weil die Twin Tower eine riesige wirtschaftliche und symbolische Bedeutung hatten. Das ist doch jetzt echt hanebüchen...



Zumindest hatten die danach eine Bedeutung, vorher waren es Hochhäuser wie viele andere auch.


----------



## Cleriker (28. September 2016)

Genau darauf wollte ich hinaus. Auch beim amerikanischen Volk waren die Tower vorher wenig präsent. Wen Also spricht so eine Tat an? Am ehesten ein besseres Klientel. Will man einfachen Terror, wäre das Ziel wohl vorrangig das einfache Volk. Für mich sind schon die Tower als Ziel nicht plausibel.


----------



## Grestorn (28. September 2016)

Outch. Jetzt wird's echt abseitig.


----------



## flotus1 (28. September 2016)

Der Angriff aufs WTC ist also nicht plausibel weil die Signalwirkung nicht groß genug ist. Interessanter Gedanke. Soweit ich es mitbekommen habe waren die Auswirkungen dennoch ziemlich groß. Nur ein Beispiel: es dauerte über ein Jahr bis die Schlagzeile meiner Tageszeitung (jaja Lügenpresse ) nicht im unmittelbaren oder mittelbaren Zusammenhang mit den Anschlägen stand. Ich würde schon sagen dass die Signalwirkung gegeben war.
Dass man mit einem Angriff auf die Freiheitsstatue mehr Opfer getroffen hätte stimmt nicht.


----------



## -Shorty- (28. September 2016)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Outch. Jetzt wird's echt abseitig.



Na, stellt wieder jemand Sachen fest die dir nicht in den Kram passen? 
Dann würde ich den Thread einfach generell meiden.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. September 2016)

flotus1 schrieb:


> Dass man mit einem Angriff auf die Freiheitsstatue mehr Opfer getroffen hätte stimmt nicht.


Die ist doch kaum zu treffen, so klein wie sie ist. Das ist mit das größte Wunder, dass die völlig unerfahrenen Piloten so einigermaßen die Türme getroffen haben. Auch das Pentagon zu treffen war nicht so ohne weiteres möglich, weil es recht flach ist. aber der Groundeffekt hilft beim so tiefen fliegen. Das Flugzeug im Pentagon ist auf Videoaufnahmen eindeutig zu erkennen, die Schäden passen und das Flugzeug war real. 

Aber das alles hat nichts mit neuer Weltordnung zu tun, die neue Weltordnung deutet sich hier an (siehe Link). Die Neokapitalismus, der seit Mitte der siebziger Jahre Stück für Stück die Welt massiv veränderte wird wieder rückgängig gemacht. Jeder erkennt die Grenzen völlig offener Waren und Finanzströme. Steuern und Zölle sind ein wichtiges Mttel zum Lenken, wenn darüber hinaus Subventionen verboten werden, sieht man, wohin Quartalsdenken der Gewinnoptimierung führen. Zum Verfall und zur Verarmung. Und genau da kommt hoffentlch bald eine neue Weltordnung, zurück zum funktionierenden System von Keynes. 
Wettbewerbsfahigkeit: Deutschland rutscht in Ranking leicht ab - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Cleriker (28. September 2016)

Welches Signal denn bitte? Dass Flugzeuge Glasfassaden durchdringen können? Dass irgendwelche Institutionen dort versagt haben. Dort bekommst du ständig ihre militärische Überlegenheit um die Ohren geballert. Dazu gehört, dass sie überall im Land, innerhalb von 30 Minuten ihre Abfangjäger in der Luft haben können. Wo waren die denn? Ich bin wirklich gespannt was für ein Signal das deiner Meinung nach gewesen sein soll.
Hast du mal gesehen was passiert wenn in den USA jemand auf eine Fahne spuckt, oder diese gar anzündet? Dann wirst du vom Großteil der Bevölkerung gelyncht, wenn du zu langsam bist. Wir hier bekommen auch mit wenn in Thailand was passiert. Sogar im Regionalprogramm. Das passiert dir dort ganz sicher nicht. Viele dort interessieren sich nicht fürs Ausland und die Strukturen und politischen Umstände im Ausland. Ich war ein Jahr später in den USA und wenn man jemanden gefragt hat warum die Tower, dann kam als Antwort, dass sie groß waren. Nichts sonst. Außer natürlich von den Verschwörungstheoretikern/Skeptikern. Auf die Frage warum keines der üblichen Wahrzeichen waren sich alle einig, dass Terroristen entweder zu dumm sind, oder es irgendwelche bestimmten Institutionen treffen sollte.
Ich hab mich nur ein einziges Mal getraut zu fragen warum nicht z.B. das weiße Haus, Freiheitsstatue, irgendwelche Monumente, daraufhin wurde ich aus der Bar geworfen, weil man so etwas nicht mal erwähnen durfte. Da drehen dort viele durch. Das ist selbst in der Theorie schlimmer als das was wirklich passierte. 

Ich für meinen Teil halte alles von der offiziellen Erklärung, über Intrige, bis hin zu das waren Notlandungen und die Gebäude waren eh an der Obsoleszenzgrenze und wären auch von selbst eingestürzt, alles für möglich.

PS: flotus, könntest du bitte mit so hetzerischen Begriffen wie "Lügenpresse" aufhören. Derart unsachliche Propaganda brauchen wir hier sicher nicht.

__________

Zum eigentlichen Thema:
Diese Verhältnisse könnten sich durch ein eventuelles, bedingungsloses Grundeinkommen ändern.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. September 2016)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Welches Signal denn bitte? ...


Das World Trade Center war das Symbol der modernen amerikanischen Wirtschaftsstärke und der Globalisierung. Mitten im Herzen von New York, die Skyline prägend und damit ein weithin und dauerhaft sichtbares Symbol. Dazu ein Flugzeug ins Pentagon und eines Richtung Washington welches aber von den mutigen Passagieren zum Absturz gebracht wurde. Was hätte man noch dramatische machen können? Der Hooverstaudamm wäre ebenso ein publikumswirksames Ziel, aber schwer zum Einsturz zu bringen. 

Wieviel mehr Symbol über die Verletzlichkeit im asymetrischen Krieg hätte man noch zeigen sollen?


----------



## Adi1 (28. September 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wieviel mehr Symbol über die Verletzlichkeit im asymetrischen Krieg hätte man noch zeigen sollen?



Genau darum ging es, das amerikanische Selbstverständnis "Wir sind die Besten und Stärksten" zu erschüttern,

was ja wohl auch gelungen war


----------



## DKK007 (28. September 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich komme aus der Plamaschneidforschung. Es steht auch im Bericht nichts drin, dann nach mobilen Plamaschneidern gesucht wurde, damit bekommt man Träger
> ratz fatz durchgeschnitten.



Wozu Plasmaschneider, wenn es deutlich einfachere Techniken gibt ein Gebäude zum Einsturz zu bringen?? Sprengstoff z.B., alles andere ist doch absurd. 

So wie es bei Gebäude 7 der Fall war, in dem interessanterweise CIA, Secret Service u.a. Büros hatten. Medial vermittelte Feindbilder und die Anschlage vom 11. September 2001 - Vortrag von Daniele Ganser - YouTube


----------



## Grestorn (28. September 2016)

Was mich wirklich erschreckt, dass jemand mit so absurden und abseitigen Ansichten tatsächlich hier Moderator ist. Sorry, aber das geht mal absolut und überhaupt gar nicht. 

Ja, Gedanken und Meinungen sind frei. Aber dann mach wenigstens einen Zweitaccount, wenn Du solchen Schmarrn äußerst. Sonst muss ich davon ausgehen, dass diese Webseite hier von Extremisten (und dazu gehören 9/11 VTheoretiker) unterwandert ist.

WTC VII ist kein Geheimnis und sein Zusammenbruch ist nicht nur geklärt sondern in jeder Hinsicht logisch. Wenn man natürlich auf Teufel komm raus Verschwörungen sehen will und jede Logik beiseite schiebt, dann wird man natürlich auch überall Verschwörungen sehen. Und nichts, absolut GAR nichts was man als Gegenargument anführen kann, wird an diesen Ansichten auch nur einen Jota ändern. Deswegen ist das keine Diskussion sondern reine Esoterik und Religion.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. September 2016)

DKK007 schrieb:


> ...


Ich empfehle Dir diesen Film von ganzem Herzen. Schau ihn Dir an und überlege während des ganzen Filmes, was Du wirklich siehst und was Du glaubst zu sehen. Der Film lohnt:
Kubrick, Nixon und der Mann im Mond - YouTube


----------



## DKK007 (28. September 2016)

Wie ist das Gebäude denn nach deiner Meinung eingestützt? 

Feuer oder Sprengung ist deutlich realistisch als Plasmaschneider. Und mit Feuer lässt sich der symmetrische Einsturz nicht erklären. Sonst müssten bei Bränden deutlich mehr Wolkenkratzer einstürzen.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Mann im Mond



Jetzt wird es wirklich absurd.

Edit:
Sorry, hab mich im Gebäude vertan, war Gebäude 7: World Trade Center 7 (1987–2001) – Wikipedia


----------



## Grestorn (28. September 2016)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wie ist das Gebäude denn nach deiner Meinung eingestützt?



Dazu gibt es unzählige Berichte. 

In der WIkipedia ist es sogar gut zusammengefasst, wenn Du zu faul zum suchen bist. Ich hab das von zig Seiten in diesem Thread sogar mal verlinkt. Aber das ist selbstverständlich von den Systemmedien unterwandert und viel zu wissenschaftlich verbrämt um auch nur im geringsten glaubwürdig zu sein.


----------



## Two-Face (28. September 2016)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Und mit Feuer lässt sich der symmetrische Einsturz nicht erklären. Sonst müssten bei Bränden deutlich mehr Wolkenkratzer einstürzen.


Hatten wir das jetzt nicht schon 1000mal?
Das WTC war anders konstruiert, war von der Bauweise her leichter und die Stockwerke wurden über die Stahlträger anders befestigt.
Jene Befestigung war es, die zu stark geschmolzen ist, sodass die Stockwerke aufeinander gekracht sind.


----------



## Grestorn (28. September 2016)

Wie gesagt, NICHTS was man schreibt wird Dich überzeugen, DK. Warum also versuchen. Es hat keinen Zweck. Gläubige kann man nicht von der Absurdität des Glaubens überzeugen.


----------



## flotus1 (28. September 2016)

Jet beams don't melt steel fuel!
Somit schließt sich der Kreis, niemand nimmt die "Argumente" der anderen Seite für voll und wir sind wieder am Anfang. Vote4close.

Edit: ich plane übrigens demnächst einen Thread zum Thema Flat Earth zu eröffnen. Wenn es euch hier schon manchmal die Schuhe ausgezogen hat wartet mal ab was da kommt. Das wird legendär!


----------



## Cleriker (28. September 2016)

Jetzt bleib mal auf dem Boden. Ich denke jeder von uns ist in der Lage zu sondieren. Deine poste in vielen anderen Bereichen finde ich beispielsweise oft interessant und hilfreich. Hier winkst du alles ab was dir nicht in den Kram passt, ohne auch nur zu versuchen die Gegenseite zu verstehen. Uns allen kann völlig egal sein was letztlich da war. Mich hat es an dem Tag nicht interessiert und jetzt auch noch nicht. In den offiziellen Infos dazu sehe ich viel was diese Version unterstützt, Aber auch viele Möglichkeiten zur Abweichung. Einfach irgendetwas hin zu nehmen, das halte ich für unüberlegt und naiv. 

Sieh mal den Vergleich zu Deutschland. Unser größtes Thema ist die Flüchtling'spolitik. Die DPA hat klar gesagt, Keine negative Berichterstattung mehr. Alle die es doch wagen, werden diffamiert. So. Jeder der jetzt negativ berichten sollte, wäre also offiziell unseriös, ganz egal wie objektiv es wäre. Wenn man erhobene Daten unterstützt, ist man also seinen guten Ruf los. Wenn wirklich nichts negatives zu berichten ist, Warum dann so etwas? Macht keinen Sinn und hat mit Meinungsfreiheit oder Liberalismus nichts mehr zu tun. Da wird uns also die Sichtweise auf eine unbestimmte Situation vorgegeben. Ganz offiziell und man hat keine Möglichkeit seine eventuell richtigen Daten stützen zu lassen. 

Warum sollte es dort anders sein? Dort haben Polizei, Militär, Lobbyisten usw. viel mehr Einfluss und Möglichkeiten. Keiner von uns ist in der Lage hundertprozentig zu versichern, dass alle bekannten Daten korrekt sind. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.
Ich schweife aber ab. Wenn du also nicht in der Lage bist einen Mod und seine Meinung nicht differenziert zu betrachten, dann sagt das eher was über dich aus.


----------



## Grestorn (28. September 2016)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Die DPA hat klar gesagt, Keine negative Berichterstattung mehr.



Das ist wiederum eine Behauptung, die sich nur auf eine Veröffentlichung des Kopp-Verlags stützt. Warum sollte man dem glauben?

Ich kann mir ja sogar vorstellen, dass man in vielen Redaktionen das Motto ausgegeben hat, dass man mit bestimmten Berichten sehr sensibel und vorsichtig umgehen soll, denn die Presse verstärkt und lenkt nun mal Stimmungen in der Bevölkerung massiv. Und das sieht man jeden Tag. Die Stimmung im Osten wird nicht zuletzt dort auch von der lokalen Presse und den entsprechend einschlägigen Webpublikationen befeuert.  Daraus aber gleich einen Maulkorb abzuleiten, ist nur der übliche Beißreflex der einseitigen Agitatoren, die nicht auf Ausgleich und Abwägung aus sind, sondern ihre sehr einseitige Sicht der Dinge durchsetzen wollen.

Es sind nicht nur die "Systemmedien", die lenken und manipulieren, es ist insbesondere die Medien, die eine klare Mission verfolgen. Und ehrlich: Je extremer berichtet wird, desto klarer die Mission. Die "Systemmedien" geben sich zunehmend Mühe eben NICHT den Eindruck einer Parteiigkeit zu geben, bringen immer wieder Beiträge, die die Fakten von verschiedenen Seiten beleuchten - auch den Seiten, die der Regierung und den so verhassten "Gutmenschen" entgegenlaufen. Aber das kann man natürlich nur dann erkennen, wenn man die sog. "Systemmedien" auch wirklich mit offenen Augen und ohne Vorurteile begegnet. 

Letztlich sind in diesem weitestgehend freien Land auch die Journalisten von etablierten, verbreiteten Medien ganz normale Menschen wie Du und ich und lassen sich genauso ungern manipulieren. D.h. am Ende des Tages findet sich der Pluralismus der Meinungen in der Breite der Medien genauso wieder, wie in der Bevölkerung. Man muss nur die Augen aufmachen. Und aufhören, überall nur staatsgesteuerte Manipulation und Verschwörung zu sehen.


----------



## DKK007 (28. September 2016)

Das bei den Flüchtlingsthemen viel verschwiegen wird glaube ich auch nicht. Da schwebt ja eh schon ständig das AFD/Pegida-Lügenpresse-Schwert über Berichten zu entsprechenden Themen. Die Redaktionen würden sich also selbst ins Bein schießen, wenn man da absichtlich etwas unter den Teppich kehren würde. Irgendwann kommt schließlich alles raus.


----------



## Adi1 (28. September 2016)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Das bei den Flüchtlingsthemen viel verschwiegen wird glaube ich auch nicht. Da schwebt ja eh schon ständig das AFD/Pegida-Lügenpresse-Schwert über Berichten zu entsprechenden Themen. Die Redaktionen würden sich also selbst ins Bein schießen, wenn man da absichtlich etwas unter den Teppich kehren würde. Irgendwann kommt schließlich alles raus.



Naja, heutzutage kann man sowieso nicht mehr seine eigene Meinung äußern, ohne gesteinigt zu werden

Diese gesittete Diskussionskultur ist schon längst abhanden gekommen


----------



## blautemple (28. September 2016)

Meinungsfreiheit heißt nunmal nicht das es keine Konsequenzen gibt


----------



## Cleriker (28. September 2016)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Man muss nur die Augen aufmachen. Und aufhören, überall nur staatsgesteuerte Manipulation und Verschwörung zu sehen.



Was du da publizierst ist was? "Augen auf machen"? Du wirfst mir also vor dass ich meine Augen verschließe? Kannst du das irgendwie begründen? 
"überall nur"?!  Was ist das? Alle über einen Kamm scheren? Vorurteile nur weil ich nicht ausschließlich deiner Meinung bin. Ich habe mehrfach klar gemacht dass ich keiner Version der Geschichte zustimme, jedoch denke, dass beide möglich sind.
Trotzdem ignorierst du das und drückst mir einen Stempel für irgendeine Schublade auf. Hast du überhaupt keinen Anstand?

Du wirfst mir also das verschließen vor anderen Meinungen vor?


----------



## Grestorn (28. September 2016)

Du bist doch der, der der DPA eine Manipulation als Fakt unterstellt hat. Ohne weiteren Beleg. Was soll man da denken? Sorry, selber schuld.

Ich hab auf Grund Deiner Behauptung gegoogelt, weil ich wissen wollte, was da dran ist. Und außer dem Artikel von Kopp nichts gefunden. Hm.

Dir steht es übrigens nicht zu, über meinen Anstand zu urteilen... Ich veröffentliche meine Meinung, die ich von Dir habe, schließlich auch nicht.


----------



## flotus1 (28. September 2016)

blautemple schrieb:


> Meinungsfreiheit heißt nunmal nicht das es keine Konsequenzen gibt





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DKK007 (28. September 2016)

Mit solchen Aussagen kann man natürlich auch jede Diskussion sabotieren.

Entweder, man will mitdiskutieren (und hat entsprechende Argumente oder stimmt zumindest einer Meinung zu) oder eben nicht. Dann sollte man einfach den Tab schließen


----------



## Cleriker (28. September 2016)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Du bist doch der, der der DPA eine Manipulation als Fakt unterstellt hat. Ohne weiteren Beleg. Was soll man da denken? Sorry, selber schuld.
> 
> Ich hab auf Grund Deiner Behauptung gegoogelt, weil ich wissen wollte, was da dran ist. Und außer dem Artikel von Kopp nichts gefunden. Hm.
> 
> Dir steht es übrigens nicht zu, über meinen Anstand zu urteilen... Ich veröffentliche meine Meinung, die ich von Dir habe, schließlich auch nicht.


Ja was denkst du wohl warum ich genau dieses Beispiel gewählt habe?

Damit will ich meine vorherigen Einschätzungen stützen. Ich kann nicht beweisen dass der Kopp Verlag Recht hat und du kannst nicht beweisen, dass es nicht stimmt. Warum hat die DPA keine Gegendarstellung ausgegeben? Wäre es wahr, Würde es sich wie bei einem NDA verhalten. Bestätigt man den Kopp Artikel, hetzt man gegen das Asylthema, Macht also niemand. Genau so eine Situation gab's auch bei 9/11. Die US Regierung entscheidet was als Beleg zugelassen ist und wer ran darf um zu belegen ob sie etwas damit zu tun hatte. Nicht wirklich toll. Genau das wollte ich verdeutlichen. Danke für deine Antwort.

Was deinen letzten Absatz angeht:
Nein, das steht mir nicht zu. Dir aber auch nicht die Hälfte meiner posts zu ignorieren und mir vorzuwerfen ich wäre einseitig unterwegs, obwohl ich beide Seiten vertrete.


----------



## Grestorn (28. September 2016)

Lies den Artikel von Kopp. Man stützt sich auf einen Tweet vom DPA Chef, der die Aussage von Kopp in keinster Weise bestätigt ("dpa wird stattdessen die Teilnehmer und deren Motive oder Gesinnung in jedem Einzelfall möglichst konkret benennen."). Aha. 

Außerdem bist Du in meinem Beitrag gegen mich schier aus der Haut gefahren, obwohl ich Dich eigentlich gar nicht direkt kritisiert habe, sondern nur die Aussage zur DPA. Alles andere hast Du ohne mein Zutun auf Dich übertragen.

Ich habe den einen Aspekt aus Deinem Beitrag rausgepickt, weil er mir nun mal sehr negativ aufgefallen ist. Zum Rest hatte ich schlicht in diesem Moment nichts zu sagen. Mir ist auch nicht ganz klar, auf wen sich Dein Beitrag bezieht, Du sprichst zwar jemanden direkt an, sagst aber nicht, wen Du eigentlich meinst.


----------



## DKK007 (28. September 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Hatten wir das jetzt nicht schon 1000mal?
> Das WTC war anders konstruiert, war von der Bauweise her leichter und die Stockwerke wurden über die Stahlträger anders befestigt.
> Jene Befestigung war es, die zu stark geschmolzen ist, sodass die Stockwerke aufeinander gekracht sind.



Nur das komischerweise die Daten für die Simulation nicht freigegeben werden, weil es die öffentliche Sicherheit gefährden würde. 


> [...] information received by NIST in the course of investigations regarding building failures if the Director finds thar the disclosure of the information might jeopardize public safety. *On July 9, 2009, the Directory of NIST determined that release of the withheld information might jeopardize public safety. Therefor, these records are being withheld. *
> 
> 
> Catherine Fletcher
> Freedom of Information Act Officer


http://cryptome.org/wtc-nist-wtc7-no.pdf


			
				Google übersetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Am 9. Juli 2009 bestimmt das Directory of NIST, dass die Freigabe der einbehaltenen Informationen könnte die öffentliche Sicherheit gefährden. Daher werden diese Aufzeichnungen zurückgehalten werden.




Dabei finde ich es gefährlicher nicht zu wissen, warum ein Gebäude eingestürzt ist. Schließlich wird es ja nicht das einzige sein, das in dieser Bauweise erbaut wurde und ein Feuer kann ja immer mal ausbrechen. 
Allerdings habe ich bisher kein Hochaus gefunden, das durch ein Feuer eingestützt ist, sehr wohl aber durch Erdbeben usw. Das wird ja auch von den 9/11-Kritikern immer mal wieder angebracht: Alles Schall und Rauch: Wieder bricht ein brennender Wolkenkratzer nicht zusammen


Die Wahrheit werden wir wohl erst erfahren, wenn in 30-50 Jahren die aktuellen CIA-Akten veröffentlicht werden.

Bei den bisherigen Veröffentlichungen hat sich ja auch herausgestellt, das die Gründe für den Einmarsch in Kuweit  (Brutkästen) und Irak (Massenvernichtungswaffen) erfunden waren, für Afghanistan braucht man eben etwas neues. Und nebenbei konnte man damit den massiven Ausbau der Überwachung und die Folter in Guantanamo rechtfertigen. 
Auch das Abhören der eigenen Bevölkerung lässt sich nach solchen Anschlägen super verkaufen, sieht man ja hier bei der Vorratsdatenspeicherung usw.  - nur das das noch nie etwas für die Sicherheit gebracht hat. 

Brutkastenluge – Wikipedia
Medien: Krieg, Lugen, Video-Tapes - Feuilleton - FAZ

Ex-BND-Agent: „Curveball“ bereut Luge, die zu Irak-Krieg fuhrte - WELT
Tony Blair und der Bericht zum Irakkrieg: Ende mit Schrecken - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Und dann muss man eben bedenken, das in all diesen Ländern nicht nur zufällig Muslime wohnen, sondern auch die größten damals bekannten Erdöl/Gas-Reserven liegen.


----------



## Cleriker (28. September 2016)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Außerdem bist Du in meinem Beitrag gegen mich schier aus der Haut gefahren, obwohl ich Dich eigentlich gar nicht direkt kritisiert habe, sondern nur die Aussage zur DPA. Alles andere hast Du ohne mein Zutun auf Dich übertragen.



Also hab ich dich falsch verstanden? Gut. Wollen wir dann mal aufhören den Thread zu zu müllen? Vielleicht kommt ja noch was zum eigentlichen Thema.


----------



## Merc2211 (29. September 2016)

Ich verfolge nun schon ein Bisschen den Thread nun mal eine Frage an die Verschwörungstheoretiker was wollt Ihr denn tun oder wie sieht "eure" neue Weltordnung aus wenn es seit mehreren Jahrhunderten so ist 
Die Freimaurer die Finger in der Politik hätten.
Die Rothschilds den Markt Kontrollieren.
Die Pharmaindustrie Grundwasser impft um Volkskrankheiten hervorzurufen
Die Deutsche Politik von Lobbyismus nur so wimmelt und die Regierung lenkt
Die Flüchtlinge alle von ISIS geschickt wurden um uns zu unterwandern
9/11 ein einziger Komplott war aus welchen gründen auch immer.
Der Mensch nie auf den Mond war sondern alles nur Gestellt.

Bei den Verschwörungstheorien fällt mir nur eins ein: Wie Paranoid muss man denn sein wenn man all das glaubt? 
Da müsste man ja bald glauben dass das leben nur eine Realityshow ist.

Selbst wenn diese Verschwörungstheorien stimmen würden (ich selbst glaube daran nicht) was wollt Ihr denn dagegen tun? - Alles in allem geht es ja nur so gut weil andere Hungern und Leiden, wolltet Ihr mit denen dann tauschen nur um eine gerechte Welt zu schaffen?

Das ist einfach nur mal so eine Frage und soll vollkommen Wert neutral sein - Ich hoffe es fühlt sich keiner Angegriffen.


----------



## DKK007 (29. September 2016)

Es müssen ja nicht alle an alle "VT" glauben. Dann sollte man vielleicht doch zum Arzt gehen.
Die ganzen Sachen mit den Chemtrails usw. halte ich auch für absoluten Quatsch. Das sind einfach Kondensationstreifen und das lässt sich wissenschaftlich belegen. 



> Die Deutsche Politik von Lobbyismus nur so wimmelt und die Regierung lenkt



Die Regierung muss ja nicht gelenkt werden, es reicht ja schon, wenn bestimmte Entscheidungen wirtschaft freundlicher ausgelegt werden. Siehe z.B. Störerhaftung. 

In der EU ist es mit der Lobby noch deutlich schlimmer: "Die Anstalt" vom 6. September 2016 - Die Anstalt - ZDFmediathek - ZDF Mediathek


----------



## Merc2211 (29. September 2016)

DKK007 schrieb:


> In der EU ist es mit der Lobby noch deutlich schlimmer: "Die Anstalt" vom 6. September 2016 - Die Anstalt - ZDFmediathek - ZDF Mediathek



Das mit dem Lobbysmus ist ja seit geraumer Zeit ja schon Thema in Medien und Politker äußern sich ja schon offen darüber bsp.: de maiziere, ich fand doch allein die Theorie vom TE bzw. die Theorie die der TE hier mitteilt (auch wenn er nicht dran zu glauben scheint) schon relativ heftig und leicht antisemitisch, die Rothschild familie ist ja bekanntlich Jüdisch und die Jüdische Völkergemeinde war ja seit Jahrhunderten auch vor dem Deutschen Reich oft der Bösewicht für allerlei Verschwörungstheorien.

aber dennoch ist meine Frage nicht beantwortet - was sollte man denn tun? Oder wie sehe eine "neue" Weltordnung aus wenn wir mal annehmen dass eine oder mehrere dieser Theorien stimmen.

Eine Theorie die ja Brandaktuell ist hatte ich vergessen: die BRD GmbH


----------



## Two-Face (29. September 2016)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Nur das komischerweise die Daten für die Simulation nicht freigegeben werden, weil es die öffentliche Sicherheit gefährden würde.
> 
> http://cryptome.org/wtc-nist-wtc7-no.pdf


Welche Simulation? Ich habe keine Simulation erwähnt.
Wenn du näheres über den Bau des WTC wissen willst: Bau des World Trade Centers – Wikipedia


DKK007 schrieb:


> Dabei finde ich es gefährlicher nicht zu wissen, warum ein Gebäude eingestürzt ist. Schließlich wird es ja nicht das einzige sein, das in dieser Bauweise erbaut wurde und ein Feuer kann ja immer mal ausbrechen.


...geeeeenau, weil alle Arten von Bränden auch identisch sind und es keine Unterschiede gibt.
Ist ja schließlich wurscht, ob ein Papierkorb Feuer fängt und die Umgebung ansteckt oder ein getanktes Flugzeug wo reinfliegt und eine Kerosinbrand kombiniert mit einem Bürobrand verursacht.
Was glaubst du eigentlich was passiert, wenn viele Stunden lang Stahlträger derartiger Hitze ausgesetzt sind? 

Endgültig für alle "ja aber das war ja nicht heiß genug"-Anhänger: Stahl verliert 50% seiner Festigkeit bereits bei nicht mal 600° Celsius - also genug, um die große Lasten nicht mehr tragen zu können.
Fragt mal welche von der Feuerwehr, die wissen, dass Stahlträger irgendwann ihre Stabilität verlieren, wenn ein Feuer genug tobt.
Ganz ehrlich, das wurde hier nich zum ersten Mal erwähnt.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Allerdings habe ich bisher kein Hochaus gefunden, das durch ein Feuer eingestützt ist, sehr wohl aber durch Erdbeben usw. Das wird ja auch von den 9/11-Kritikern immer mal wieder angebracht: Alles Schall und Rauch: Wieder bricht ein brennender Wolkenkratzer nicht zusammen


Jetzt kommst du mit der Online-Variante des Kopp-Verlags daher, noch besser.
Führt die Seite irgendwo selber nachvollziehbare Belege auf? Nope.
Unterscheidet die Seite irgendwo zwischen bauartbedingten Unterschieden? Nope.
Verweist die Seite irgendwo darauf? Nope.
Bezieht sich die Seite auf irgendwelche physikalisch belegbaren Fakten? Nope.
Behauptet aber gleichzeitig, sie zu kennen? Check.

Immer wieder lustig, wie Leute auf diesen geltungssuchenden Blödsinn reinfallen.


DKK007 schrieb:


> Bei den bisherigen Veröffentlichungen hat sich ja auch herausgestellt, das die Gründe für den Einmarsch in Kuweit  (Brutkästen) und Irak (Massenvernichtungswaffen) erfunden waren, für Afghanistan braucht man eben etwas neues. Und nebenbei konnte man damit den massiven Ausbau der Überwachung und die Folter in Guantanamo rechtfertigen.


Die USA schaffen es nicht, Saddam A-Bomben unterzujubeln aber eine derart aufwändige Aktion, wie das weltweit wichtigste Welthandeslzentrum zu zerstören, nebenher noch versuchte Angriffe auf den Regierungssitz der Vereinigten Staaten und das Pentagon zu fingieren und das auch noch komplett geheim zu halten?
Also, verarschen kann ich mich selber.


DKK007 schrieb:


> Auch das Abhören der eigenen Bevölkerung lässt sich nach solchen Anschlägen super verkaufen, sieht man ja hier bei der Vorratsdatenspeicherung usw.  - nur das das noch nie etwas für die Sicherheit gebracht hat.


Die Vorratsdatenspeicherung sammelt nicht viel mehr, als dein Proivder auch schon sammelt bzw. weiß.
Oder erst recht nicht z.B. was Facebook so alles "weiß".
Wenn es ausländische Unternehmen und Firmen machen ist natürlich alles legitim.
Wenn es der böse, böse Staat macht, dann natürlich nicht.
Die VDS hätte z.B. in Frankreich durchaus was gebracht, wenn es mehr Personal zur Auswertung gegeben hätte.
Und ein Geheim(!)dienst braucht erst mal überhaubpt keinen Vorwand, irgendwas zu machen, so lange er es verdeckt macht, oder warum heißt er wohl Geheimdienst?


DKK007 schrieb:


> Brutkastenluge – Wikipedia
> Medien: Krieg, Lugen, Video-Tapes - Feuilleton - FAZ
> 
> Ex-BND-Agent: „Curveball“ bereut Luge, die zu Irak-Krieg fuhrte - WELT


Das beruhte alles auf dem Prinzip des "nicht-wissen-könnens" und des Populismus. Wie die BILD auch Sachen gerne mal verdreht oder Jan Van Holey behauptet, den Sensenmann persönlich getroffen zu haben. "Kann ich es belegen? Nein. Aber kannst du es widerlegen? Nein, also kannst du auch nicht behaupten, dass es nicht wirklich so passiert wäre" 
Das älteste Täuschungsmanöver der Welt, daran bediente sich die Menscheit schon seit dem Ablasshandel.
Da braucht es keine in die Wege geleitete Verschwörung, sondern nur eine intelligent platzierte Behauptung und schon fallen Leute auf den Schwachsinn rein. Übrigens das argumentative Grundgerüst aller Verschwörungstheorien. 


DKK007 schrieb:


> Und dann muss man eben bedenken, das in all diesen Ländern nicht nur zufällig Muslime wohnen, sondern auch die größten damals bekannten Erdöl/Gas-Reserven liegen.


Es gibt die Waffenlobby und es gibt die Öllobby. Die haben G.W.Bushs Wahlkampf mitgetragen, die wollten dafür was haben. Die haben vom Irakkrieg am meisten profitiert, aber wozu hätten sie den 11. September gebraucht? Einfach irgendwas erfinden hätte gereicht, ob das jetzt Afghanistan oder der Irak gewesen wäre^^
Warum das amerikanische Welthandelszentrum sprengen, wenn ich doch einfach behaupten könne, dass Al-Quaida so schon eine Bedrohung genug ist, woanders einzumarschieren?
Wie gesagt, Nachdenken verhilft oft unverhofft zu den einfachsten Erkenntnissen^^.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. September 2016)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Jetzt wird es wirklich absurd.


Dieser Film deckt in wunderbarer Art und Weise auf, wie VTler ihre abstrusen Therorien erstellen.
Der Film ist reine Satire, von Anfang bis Ende erstunken und erlogen. Der Wettbewerb besteht darin,
selber zu erkennen, das es Satire ist. Den einen reichen die ersten Szenen, andere bemerken es bis
zur Mitte nicht und dritte verstehen den Abspann nicht. 

Ein zurecht preisgekröntes Meisterwerk.



flotus1 schrieb:


> Jet beams don't melt steel fuel!


Aber  genau das ist doch das Problem. Irgend ein Dummkopf stellte in den Raum,  dass ein Kerosinfeuer keinen Stahl schmelzen kann und darum kann der  Feuer nicht die Ursache des Einsturzes sein. Und dieser Stumpfsinn wird  immer wieder und wieder von den VTlern verbreitet, trotz millionenfacher schneller und  eindeutiger Widerlegung. Wie beschränkt kann man sein? Jede einfache und  überall zu findende Information erklärt die Festigkeitsabnahme von  Baustahl mit steigender Temperatur. Es muss nichts schmelzen, es reicht,  dass es ordentlich warm wird, je nach Spannung im Stahl reichen 400°C um Verformungen zu bekommen,  und genau das hat das Feuer zusammen mit  bewiesen nicht vorhandenem Brandschutzummantellung sehr schnell  geschafft. Und trotzdem werden wir auch hier diesen Schlunz immer  wieder lesen. Es ist zum Verzweifeln.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Das bei den Flüchtlingsthemen viel verschwiegen  wird glaube ich auch nicht. Da schwebt ja eh schon ständig das  AFD/Pegida-Lügenpresse-Schwert über Berichten zu entsprechenden Themen.  Die Redaktionen würden sich also selbst ins Bein schießen, wenn man da  absichtlich etwas unter den Teppich kehren würde. Irgendwann kommt  schließlich alles raus.


Dein Anspruch an Journalisten und die freie Presse im Allgemeinen ist zu hoch. Es sind keine Richter und keine Gerichte, es sind Einzelpersonen oder kleine Redaktionen, die als Wirtschaftsunternehmen überleben müssen. Und genau das Problem haben alle Zeitungen und Fernsehsender. Darum wird produziert, was verkauft werden kann._ "Die Wahrheit" _bekommt man nur zwischen den Zeilen und durch viele Medien sowie die Reaktion darauf heraus, und auch das nur teilweise. 

Das Thema Statistiken ist immer problematisch. Schaut man z.B einfach nur auf die Anzahl von Gewalttaten, dann ist die Summe, so postuliere ich, von Flüchtlingen aus extrem gewaltbereiten Gegenden, wie Afganistan mit 35 Jahren Bürgerkrieg natürlich eine andere, als in gut betuchten deutschen Landen. Schaut man differenzierter, gibt es ein andere Bild, weil sich die Gewalt weniger gegen die Deutschen, als gegen Mitbewohner auf engstem Raum ergibt. Schau Dir die Gewaltexzesse an, die gut gebildete in ähnlichen Situationen erzeugten.  Ich hoffe, Du kennst dieses Thema, _Das Stanford-Gefängnis-Experiment_
Psychologie: Wie Gefangniswarter zu Sadisten werden | STERN.de

Schaut man z.B. auf die Schadenssumme von Eingeborenen und vergleicht sie mit Flüchtlingen, dann sieht es ganz anderes aus. Ein einziger Hoeness schafft mehr, als alle Flüchtlinge zusammen. Aber so etwas zu veröffentlichen, würde einen Shitstorm der 2Lügenpresse" Schreihälse hervorrufen, darum m achen es Zeitungen nicht mehr. Sie liefern den Kunden, was sie kaufen.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Mit solchen Aussagen kann man natürlich auch jede Diskussion sabotieren.


Das greift zu weit. Das kleine Satire-Comic greift bei jenen, die es als Regierungsverschwörung auffassen, wenn ihr Bullshit nicht verbreitet wird. Es liegt aber nicht daran, das irgend eine Verschwörung dieses gezielt verhindert, es liegt einfach daran, dass die meisten erkennen, was es für Bullshit ist. Damit meint man z.B. die Aussage, das Kerosin ein Stahl schmilzt. Das sind Strohmanns Argumente. Man widerlegt etwas, was nicht zur Sache tut. Ein offenes Kerosinfeuer, was als Test genommen wird, ist nicht vergleichbar mit einen geschlossenen mit reduzierter Sauerstoffzugabe und mit anderen potenten Brandmitteln, wie zig Tonnen Aluminium. Dazu muss der Stahl nicht schmelzen, damit Gbäude einstürzen. Die Behauptung, dass ein offenes Kerosinfeuer keinen Baustahl schmelzen kann, ist zwar richtig, hat aber rein gar nichts mit dem Problem zu tun. Es ist so, als ob man behauptet, Holz schwimmt und Stahl geht im Wasser unter, darum können nur Holzschiffe schwimmen und Schiffe aus Stahl gehen natürlich unweigerlich unter. Es kann  gar keine Stahlschiffe geben, dass ist nur eine große Verschwörung, um zu verhindern, dass alle mitgebommen, wieviele Wälder durch Schiffsbau rodet werden. Ungefähr so argumentieren die VTler und diesen Bullshit verbreitet natürlich niemand. Aber warum sollte man auch?


----------



## Grestorn (29. September 2016)

@interessierterUser: Ein toller Beitrag. Jeder einzelne Satz.


----------



## Klinge Xtream (29. September 2016)

Grestorn schrieb:


> @interessierterUser: Ein toller Beitrag. Jeder einzelne Satz.



Da finde ich Post #345 von DKK007 aber deutlich besser. Nunja so hat jeder hier seine Meinung.

Interessant ist auch die Anzahl der Smileys im Post #350 von Two-Face. Ein Schelm wer da den Symbolismus sieht.


----------



## Cleriker (29. September 2016)

Genau das stört mich so an dem runtermachen von kritischen Theorien. Mir völlig wumpe, ob die stimmen oder nicht. Die Art wie manche damit umgehen geht aber überhaupt nicht. 
Frage an die Stahl gibt nach Fans: Wie passiert das denn eurer Meinung nach? Das ist kein Guss und kein Holz, welche bis zu Punkt X stabil sind und dann einfach brechen! Das verliert quasi fließend seine Festigkeit. Die Träger wurden sich erst verformen und biegen wie eine Zuckerstange in der Sonne. Einfach abreißen aber nicht. Das müsste in diesem Falle aber bei allen (wieviel Stützpfeiler gab's noch gleich) zeitgleich passieren, trotz unterschiedlicher Position und thermischer Belastung. Wenn auch nur einer davon eine Sekunde eher nachgeben würde (z B. weil dort eher, oder mehr Hitze entstanden ist), wäre das ganze Gebäude einseitig Weggeknickt und nicht gerade runter.
Also wenn man mit Argumenten herum wirft, dass Stahl auf thermische Belastung nachgibt, dann bitte auch berücksichtigen wie er das tut. Man kann nicht den Gegnern vorwerfen dieses nachgeben zu ignorieren und selbst ignorieren auf welche Weise dies passiert. Das ist heuchlerisch und unfair.


----------



## Grestorn (29. September 2016)

Cleriker: Genau wie beim Schmied. Versuche mal kalten Stahl mit einem Hammer zu bearbeiten. Und dann mach das gleiche mal mit einem auf einige 100 Grad erhitzten Stahl.

Warum schaust Du Dir nicht einen der unzählichen Berichte an, die das auch sehr eindrücklich beschreiben, was im WTC passiert sind? Die auch genau die hier auftretenden Phänomene beschreiben? Klar, wenn Du meinst, die flunkern Dich an, dann wird dich darin nichts überzeugen, auch wenn es noch so schlüssig und überzeugend ist. Aber was genau kann Dich dann überzeugen? Und wieso nimmst Du alle Einwände der Skeptiker für Dich ohne Prüfung hin während Du die Erklärungen der Wissenschaftler (die ja von unzähligen anderen Wissenschaftlern weltweit geprüft und nachvollzogen werden) als Manipulation ablehnst?

Das erinnern mich auch sehr stark an MH17 Bericht. Klar, man kann immer wieder alle Erklärungen und alle Indizien als Manipulation von sich weisen. Auffällig ist nur, wenn eine Seite mit immer mehr sich widersprechenden "Erklärungen" um die Ecke kommt während die andere von Anfang an eine schlüssige und sich immer wieder bestätigende Theorie darstellt. Bei der übrigens, ähnlich wie bei 9/11, nicht nur die Fakten sondern auch Motivation und Ablauf einfach zusammenpassen. Die VT dagegen klappert und holpert an allen Ecken und Enden und geht einfach nur zusammen, wenn man die Augen ganz fest zumacht, bestimmte Dinge ignoriert und nicht wahrhaben will, nur damit das eigene Weltbild ja nicht in Frage gestellt wird.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (29. September 2016)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Genau das stört mich so an dem runtermachen von kritischen Theorien. Mir völlig wumpe, ob die stimmen oder nicht. Die Art wie manche damit umgehen geht aber überhaupt nicht.
> Frage an die Stahl gibt nach Fans: Wie passiert das denn eurer Meinung nach? Das ist kein Guss und kein Holz, welche bis zu Punkt X stabil sind und dann einfach brechen! Das verliert quasi fließend seine Festigkeit. Die Träger wurden sich erst verformen und biegen wie eine Zuckerstange in der Sonne. Einfach abreißen aber nicht. Das müsste in diesem Falle aber bei allen (wieviel Stützpfeiler gab's noch gleich) zeitgleich passieren, trotz unterschiedlicher Position und thermischer Belastung. Wenn auch nur einer davon eine Sekunde eher nachgeben würde (z B. weil dort eher, oder mehr Hitze entstanden ist), wäre das ganze Gebäude einseitig Weggeknickt und nicht gerade runter.
> Also wenn man mit Argumenten herum wirft, dass Stahl auf thermische Belastung nachgibt, dann bitte auch berücksichtigen wie er das tut. Man kann nicht den Gegnern vorwerfen dieses nachgeben zu ignorieren und selbst ignorieren auf welche Weise dies passiert. Das ist heuchlerisch und unfair.



Das sehe ich genauso. Wenn die Stahl schmilzt Theorie wirklich stimmen sollte, kommt es euch nicht merkwürdig vor, das BEIDE Gebäude kerzengrade in sich zusammenbrechen ? Wie bitte soll das funktionieren ? Ich halte das für sehr unrealistisch, so mal das gleiche mit WTC 7 passiert ist, und dort ist kein Flugzeug reingeflogen. Es gibt Sprengexperten die behaupten, das sie das Gebäude mit einer gezielten Sprengung nicht besser hätten zum Einsturz bringen können.

Verschwörungstheorien entstehen doch nur, wenn viele Sachen nicht offensichtlich sind und Zweifel aufkommen lassen. Und im Falle von 9/11 gibt es viele Sachen, die sehr widersprüchlich sind. In bin absolut keiner der schnell zweifelt, aber die 9/11 Geschichte kommt mehr in vielen Details sehr zweifelhaft vor. Welche Seite recht oder unrecht hat, ist sehr schwer zu beurteilen.


----------



## Poulton (29. September 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Schaut man differenzierter, gibt es ein andere Bild, weil sich die Gewalt weniger gegen die Deutschen, als gegen Mitbewohner auf engstem Raum ergibt. Schau Dir die Gewaltexzesse an, die gut gebildete in ähnlichen Situationen erzeugten.


Da könnte man u.a. auch die Bundeswehr, vorallem zu Zeiten als es noch die Wehrpflicht gab, nennen. Wäre ja nicht das erste mal das die wegen diverser "Rituale" in den Medien war.


----------



## Grestorn (29. September 2016)

nWo-Wolfpac schrieb:


> Das sehe ich genauso. Wenn die Stahl schmilzt Theorie wirklich stimmen sollte, kommt es euch nicht merkwürdig vor, das BEIDE Gebäude kerzengrade in sich zusammenbrechen ? Wie bitte soll das funktionieren ? Ich halte das für sehr unrealistisch, so mal das gleiche mit WTC 7 passiert ist, und dort ist kein Flugzeug reingeflogen. Es gibt Sprengexperten die behaupten, das sie das Gebäude mit einer gezielten Sprengung nicht besser hätten zum Einsturz bringen können.
> 
> Verschwörungstheorien entstehen doch nur, wenn viele Sachen nicht offensichtlich sind und Zweifel aufkommen lassen. Und im Falle von 9/11 gibt es viele Sachen, die sehr widersprüchlich sind. In bin absolut keiner der schnell zweifelt, aber die 9/11 Geschichte kommt mehr in vielen Details sehr zweifelhaft vor. Welche Seite recht oder unrecht hat, ist sehr schwer zu beurteilen.



Das Problem ist doch, dass Du Dir etwas vorstellst (nämlich dass ein Hochhaus eher zur Seite zusammenbrechen müsste) und aus dieser Vorstellung heraus argumentierst. Tatsächlich muss das jemand beurteilen, der wirklich etwas von Statik und vom Aufbau von Hochhäusern versteht. Ich persönlich traue mir das nicht zu und ich wage es auch nicht, meine beschränkte Vorstellungskraft als Argument warum dies oder das nicht sein könne oder so sein müsse, anzuwenden, denn damit würde ich mich vermutlich nur blamieren.


----------



## flotus1 (29. September 2016)

Wenn du dir nicht zutraust etwas zu bewerten von dem du nichts verstehst bist du aber automatisch im Nachteil gegenüber VTlern. Die haben damit ganz offensichtlich nicht das geringste Problem.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (29. September 2016)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Das Problem ist doch, dass Du Dir etwas vorstellst (nämlich dass ein Hochhaus eher zur Seite zusammenbrechen müsste) und aus dieser Vorstellung heraus argumentierst. Tatsächlich muss das jemand beurteilen, der wirklich etwas von Statik und vom Aufbau von Hochhäusern versteht. Ich persönlich traue mir das nicht zu und ich wage es auch nicht, meine beschränkte Vorstellungskraft als Argument warum dies oder das nicht sein könne oder so sein müsse, anzuwenden, denn damit würde ich mich vermutlich nur blamieren.



Ich habe mir seinerzeit ewig mit dem Thema beschäftigt, und mir beide Seiten angehört, und nicht nur eine. Deswegen behaupte ich nicht was von Statik zu verstehen, sondern gebe nur wieder was sogenannte Experten gesagt haben. Teilweise widersprechen sich doch selbst diese Leute, die einen sagen es wäre unmöglich und die anderen behaupten das Gegenteil. Das macht die Sache ja gerade so schwierig, wem glaubt man ? Beide Seiten haben triftige Argumente und Beweise, aber was ist nun richtig oder falsch ?
Ich habe eigentlich mit dem Thema schon vor Jahren abgeschlossen, mit dem Ergebnis das ich immer noch nicht weiß, wem ich glauben soll.

Ich kann mich auch noch an die angebliche Aussage der Mutter von Mohammed Atta errinern. Angeblich hat die behauptet ihr Sohn würde noch leben. WTF ? Wie zurechnungsfähig sie ist weiß natürlich keiner, sagen und behaupten kann man viel. Das ist ja das was ich damit sagen will, es gibt bei 9/11 1000 verschiedene "Beweise" und "Aussagen". Fakt ist die können uns viel erzählen, ich war nicht dabei, ich habe nie die Akten gesehen, oder selbst mit Beteiligten gesprochen. Von daher bleibe ich skeptisch, man sollte nicht immer so leichtgläubig sein, das gilt für beide Seiten.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. September 2016)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Die Träger wurden sich erst verformen und biegen wie eine Zuckerstange in der Sonne. Einfach abreißen aber nicht.


Es wurde ein kleiner Bereich sehr heiß, dort verlor der Stahl seine Festigkeit und umliegende Träger wurden immer höher belastet, bis es zum Versagen kam. Es ist eine in sich schlüssige und nachvollziehbare Erklärung. Die Stockwerke lösten sich aus der Verankerung. 99% der Träger und Verbindungen im Gebäude waren nicht heiß und sie brachen und verbogen sich unter folgender Überlast. Das sind die Träger, die man auf dem Boden liegend zum Schluss sah.



Cleriker schrieb:


> Wenn auch nur einer davon eine Sekunde eher  nachgeben würde (z B. weil dort eher, oder mehr Hitze entstanden ist),  wäre das ganze Gebäude einseitig Weggeknickt und nicht gerade  runter..


Dafür war der Schaden zu weit oben. Man sieht in den Videos, dass die ersten Stockwerke  einzeln und auch asymetrisch danieder rauschten. Die vertikalen Hauptträger aber blieben stehen. Nachdem einige Stockwerke heruntergefallen waren, reichte die Spannung im Material der darunter liegenden Stockwerke, auf dem ein paar andere Lagen, um das Stockwerk von den vertikalen Hauptträgern des Gebäudes zu lösen und alles fiel der Reihe  nach von oben nach unten zusammen. Man sieht am Anfang Verzögerungen. Eine Sprengung würde anders aussehen. 

Umgefallen wären die Gebäude z.B., wenn man es mit einer Sprennung im Keller geschafft hätte einige der vertikalen Träger zu durchtrennen. Das war der Versuch mit einer Autobombe 1993. Wäre die geplante Sprengstoffmenge aufgetrieben worden, wäre das Gebäude auch seitlich umgefallen, mit unabsehbaren Folgen der Zerstörung. Schon 1993 wurde das WTC als Symbol ausgewählt und nicht andere bekannte Gebäude.



nWo-Wolfpac schrieb:


> Das macht die Sache ja gerade so schwierig,  wem glaubt man ? Beide Seiten haben triftige Argumente und Beweise, aber  was ist nun richtig oder falsch ?


So funktioniert aber Wissenschaft nicht. es geht nicht darum, ob eine Person in Gänze Recht hat, oder mit jedem Worte lügt. Es geht darum, jeden einzelnen Sachverhalt zu prüfen und die Argumente abzuwägen. So nähert man sich dem Thema an. Natürlich kann es gesprengt worden sind, dann wären aber sämtliche Scheiben im ganzen Gebäude heraus gefallen. Natürlich kann es auch andere Optionen gegeben haben. Die offizielle Variante, dass für alle sichtbar real vorhandene Flugzeuge ausreichten, verbietet es nicht, dass zusätzlich 20 andere Varianten zur Zerstörung im Geheimen parallel versucht wurden und drei unabhängige Gruppen, also die Terroristen, die CIA und die Waffenlobby exakt zeitgleich und unabhängig von eineinader handelten und versuchten das Gebäude zu zerstöre. Möglich ist alles, aber die Wahrscheinlchkeit geht gegen null.

Die Flugzeuge reichten zum Einsturz der Gebäude. Sie waren real und nachgewiesen vorhanden und sie erklären jedes sichtbare Verhalten. Warum sollte man zusätzliche Faktoren wie eine parallele Sprengung oder eine parallele Durchschneidung der Träger mit Mikrotermit (was es nur in den Köpfen der VTler gibt) mit einführen? Und warum sollten diese zusätzlichen Systemen genau da wirken, wo die Flugzeuge die größte Zerstörung brachten? Denn man sieht eindeutig, dass im Bereich der größten Wärmeentwicklung die Stockwerke zuerst nachgegeben haben. Wie soll in einem so zerstörten Berich eine kontrollierte andere Variante funktionieren, wenn sämtliche Leitungen zu dem Sprengstoffdepots oder zum "Mikrotermit" durchtrennt sind.

All das lenkt aber von der wirklichen wichtigen Frage ab. Nämlich wer die Hintermänner waren. Habt ihr diesen Artikel gelesen:
Barack Obama: Veto zu 9/11-Gesetz vom Kongress abgeschmettert - SPIEGEL ONLINE
_".... Aber dass amerikanische Bürger nun die Möglichkeit hätten, Saudi-Arabien  zu verklagen, sei nicht positiv für die Zukunft der USA. Das Land müsse  nun im Gegenzug zahlreiche Klagen wegen des Vorgehens ihrer Soldaten in  fremden Ländern fürchten...."_

Das ist ein offenes Eingeständnis, dass es gar nicht um die Wahrheitsfindung geht, beziehungsweise die mehr oder weniger bekannten Geldgeber der Aktion zur Verantwortung zu ziehen, sondern dass man Ruhe möchte, um die eigenen Schandtaten in der ganzen Welt ungesühnt zu lassen.

Die ganzen VTler helfen der Regierung genau bei diesem Thema der Vertuschung, weil irgendwelche imaginären Luminaten und sonstiger Weltverschwörung die Aufmerksamkeit von den wirklichen und bekannten Hintermänner ablenken. Darum ist die Theorie, dass sämtliche Verschwörungstheorien von der Regierung eingesteuert und Köpfe dieser Theorien und Buchschreiber von der Regierung unterstützt werden, sehr realistisch und zumindest teilweise denkbar, um bewußt Verwirrung zu schaffen. Und die Masse der leichtgläubigen Anhänger der Verschwörungstheorien fällt darauf rein, anstatt gemeinsam dafür zu Sorgen, dass die Hintermänner in Saudiarabien vor den Weltgerichtshof kommen. Und ebenso sollten dann auch tausende amerikanische Menschenrechtsverletzungen in der Welt offen verurteilt werden.

Denn dieses Thema ist für mich weiterhin der größte Skandal. Die größte "Sau" in der Welt koppelt sich vom Rest ab.
Internationales Strafgericht: US-Kongress droht Niederlanden mit Invasion - SPIEGEL ONLINE
_"...So entspricht die Drohung gegen die Niederlande durchaus der laufenden  Abkehr der US-Regierung vom Völkerrecht und den Grundprinzipien des  Rechtsstaats...."_
..


----------



## Threshold (29. September 2016)

DKK007 schrieb:


> für Afghanistan braucht man eben etwas neues.



Warum sollte man in Afghanistan einmarschieren?
Da ist nichts los, außer Steine liegt da nichts.
Und seit wann brauchen die USA einen Vorwand um irgendwo einzumarschieren?


----------



## Cleriker (29. September 2016)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Cleriker: Genau wie beim Schmied. Versuche mal kalten Stahl mit einem Hammer zu bearbeiten. Und dann mach das gleiche mal mit einem auf einige 100 Grad erhitzten Stahl.
> 
> Warum schaust Du Dir nicht einen der unzählichen Berichte an, die das auch sehr eindrücklich beschreiben, was im WTC passiert sind? Die auch genau die hier auftretenden Phänomene beschreiben? Klar, wenn Du meinst, die flunkern Dich an, dann wird dich darin nichts überzeugen, auch wenn es noch so schlüssig und überzeugend ist. Aber was genau kann Dich dann überzeugen? Und wieso nimmst Du alle Einwände der Skeptiker für Dich ohne Prüfung hin während Du die Erklärungen der Wissenschaftler (die ja von unzähligen anderen Wissenschaftlern weltweit geprüft und nachvollzogen werden) als Manipulation ablehnst?



Ich bin Konstrukteur Fachrichtung Maschinenbau und weiß sehr genau was da passiert. Der Schmied weiß, dass er jedes Teil auf die möglichst gleiche Art erhitzen und zur gleichen Temperatur bringen muss um am Ende auch gleichen Ergebnisse zu bekommen. Mit unterschiedlicher Hitze in den Räumen funktioniert das nicht gleichmäßig.

Überzeugen kann mich jetzt nach all den Jahren nichts mehr. Warum auch. Mir ist der gesamte Vorfall komplett egal. Ich stimme weder der einen Seite zu, noch der anderen. Was ich nicht mag ist wenn man andere einfach für unfähig erklärt, selbst aber nicht besser ist. 
Man muss nicht in allem eine Verschwörung sehen, nur weil man eine bestimmte Version, oder einzelne Aspekte derer anzweifelt.

Du erweckst in mir immer das Gefühl du würdest denken, ich würde irgendeiner bestimmten Theorie angehören. Dem ist zum wiederholten Male nicht so. Ich lehne bloß, das pauschale ablehnen unterschiedlicher Theorien und das hier vertretene Schubladendenken ab. Nur weil jemand Zweifel an einer Theorie hat, trägt er keine Aluhüte, läuft mit Scheuklappen rum, oder sonst etwas ähnliches.


----------



## Schaffe89 (29. September 2016)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Wir haben ein sehr unterschiedliches Verständnis von "Fakt" und "Beweis". Sehr unterschiedlich.



Welche Beweise gibt es denn für die offizielle Theorie?
Sogut wie gar keine, wenn nicht genauer gesagt 0 Belege/Beweise. Sämtliche Mathematische Simulationen wurden durch das NIST gefälscht, teilweise wurde das  genau von den Mitarbeitern von NIST selbst zugegeben. ( Bisschen durch die Blume gesagt).

Kann man alles recherchieren, kostet etwas Zeit, aber es lohnt sich imho das zu tun, sollte man mal paar Stunden Zeit haben.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. September 2016)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Der Schmied weiß, dass er jedes Teil auf die möglichst gleiche Art erhitzen und zur gleichen Temperatur bringen muss um am Ende auch gleichen Ergebnisse zu bekommen. .


Es geht um kristalline Umwandlungen, nicht um Festigkeitsverlust. Als Konstruktur solltest Du in Werkstofftechnik das Eisenkohlenstoff Diagramm als typisches Zwei-Stoffdiagramm kennen, mit den beiden Stoffen Eisen und Zementit (Fe3C) . Das sind ganz andere Anforderungen, als einfach einen Haufen Wärme unkontrolliert dafür zu nutzen, um Träger zu erweichen. 

Das Beispiel Schmied von Grestorn ist darum suboptimal, um die Probleme im WTC zu erklären.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schaffe89 (29. September 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Die ist doch kaum zu treffen, so klein wie sie ist. Das ist mit das größte Wunder, dass die völlig unerfahrenen Piloten so einigermaßen die Türme getroffen haben.



Soviel wie die Faktenlage zu den Ausbildungsstand und der Flugerfahrung/Vorbereitung auf den Anschlag angeht und was Expertenwissen von erfahrenen Piloten angeht, waren für diese Menschen Manöver das WTC 1 und 2 zu treffen und das Pentagon in einer 270 Grad Sinkkurve, quasi Zentimeter über dem Boden, extrem unwahrscheinlich, was zu dem Schluss kommen lässt, dass sdie Flugzeuge ferngesteuert wurden, bzw die Lenkrakete was das Pentagon getroffen hat, natürlich auch ferngesteuert war, geht ja auch nicht anders.^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das klassische Schadensbild eines Marschflugkörpers mit Austrittsloch am Ende des dritten konzentrischen Kreise. ( hier jetzt nicht gezeigt).
Mehr muss glaube ich vom Einschlag nicht gezeigt werden. Wer denkt ein Flugzeug habe das Gebäude getroffen, der sollte sich einweisen lassen. Aber gut, ich meine kognitive Dissonanz ist ein gesellschaftliches Problem in vielen Bereichen, ist nicht einfach abzulegen.

Aber jeder kann sich mal das Einschlagsloch des Flugzeugs in die WTC Türme anschauen und die Unterschiede herausarbeiten.
Wenn da selbst die Fenster im ersten Stock noch ganz sind, muss sich das Flugzeug ganz schnell komprimiert haben, auf die größe eines Autos.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. September 2016)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> ... was zu dem Schluss kommen lässt, dass sdie Flugzeuge ferngesteuert wurden, bzw die Lenkrakete was das Pentagon getroffen hat, natürlich auch ferngesteuert war, geht ja auch nicht anders....


Man nennt diese Fernsteuerung auch Autopilot. Man stellt die Koordinaten ein, und das Ding fliegt dahin. Das ist nicht sonderlich schwer. Der Pilot der Pentagonmaschine war erheblich erfahrerer, als die anderen, die ca. 200 Simulatorstunden hinter sich hatten, wenn ich mich richtig entsinne. Ein Kollege bekam zum Geburtstag eine Stunde im Lufthansa Simulator und würde sich zutrauen, zumindest gradeaus zu fliegen und einfachste Korrekturmassnahmen einzuleiten. So zumindest sein Eindruck. Laden dagegen ist eine ganz andere Nummer, "sein" A380 gar am Ende der Simulatorstunde zerstört. Eines der vier Flugzeuge ist abgestürzt, was genau vorging, ist meines Wissens nicht geklärt. 

Der Tiefstflug zum Pentagon ist wie schon erwähnt mit dem Groundeffekt gar nicht so kompliziert, weil ein Flugobjekt wenige Meter über dem Boden massiv erhöhten Auftrieb erfährt und darum in einer selbststabilisierenen Fluglage ist. Wieviele Piloten haben damit Erfahrung? Kein einziger, weil solche Manöver mit Großraumflugzeugen unweigerlich zum Crash führen. Die wenigen Piloten, die Wasserungen durchgeführt haben, bestätigen dagegen die prinzipiell stabile Lage wenige Meter über dem Boden. Das hat nichts mit einer Landung zu tun, der ber Auftrieb und Schwerkraft im Gleichgewicht sein müssen. Es geht um relativ sacnelle Flüge in Bodennähe.

Bodeneffekt – Wikipedia
... _Dabei wächst das Auftriebs-Widerstandsverhältnis bei Annäherung an den Boden auf das 2,5- bis 3-fach_e....

Wer also zu tief kommt, wird automatisch nach oben gedrückt.


----------



## Grestorn (29. September 2016)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Du erweckst in mir immer das Gefühl du würdest denken, ich würde irgendeiner bestimmten Theorie angehören. Dem ist zum wiederholten Male nicht so. Ich lehne bloß, das pauschale ablehnen unterschiedlicher Theorien und das hier vertretene Schubladendenken ab. Nur weil jemand Zweifel an einer Theorie hat, trägt er keine Aluhüte, läuft mit Scheuklappen rum, oder sonst etwas ähnliches.



Ich will Dir nicht nahetreten, für mich ist es einfach nur absolut unfassbar, wie man ernsthaft annehmen kann, 9/11 wäre gestaged. Auf so vielen Ebenen. Deswegen reagiere ich auf alle Beiträge, die irgendwelche Argumente auf den Tisch bringen, wieso das ganze eine inszenierte Sache war mit Sprengung und allem Drum und Dran ziemlich dünnhäutig und aggressiv. 

Ein guter Freund von mir hat mal stundenlang über das Thema mit mir diskutiert. Er war fest davon überzeugt, dass das ganze nicht so war, wie von US Seite dargestellt. All die Argumente, der Zusammenbruch, die Aussage mit dem Stahl, dass offensichtlich Sprengungen stattgefunden haben, ja sogar die angebliche Tatsache, dass die Türme schneller zusammengefallen sind, als ein Gegenstand im freien Fall... das angeblich fehlende Flugzeug am Pentagon... all das und noch viel mehr. 

Mal abgesehen davon, dass man über all das rational und wissenschaftlich diskutieren kann (und muss?), stelle ich mir immer vor, wie das vor sich gegangen sein soll. Sprengstoff in diesen Mengen in den Häusern zu installieren. Männer zu finden, die nicht nur bereit sind das zu machen, sondern auch Stillschweigen dazu zu halten bzw. sich darüber im Klaren sein müssen, dass sie selbst keine große Lebenserwartung haben wenn die Auftraggeber derart skrupellos sind. Es gibt nur sehr wenig Menschen, die überhaupt so skrupellos sind, sich so eine ... unfassbare Gräueltat am eigenen Volk zu erdenken und auch wirklich durchzuführen. Ja, es gibt diese Menschen, ohne jeden Zweifel, aber in dieser großen Menge, die man logistisch und zur tatsächlichen Durchführung braucht? Die man alle rekrutieren muss, ohne dass es auffällt? Alle ohne Gewissen? Ohne Schuldgefühle? Never ever. 

Eben weil ich mich mit dem Thema so oft und intensiv auseinandergesetzt habe, regen mich diese Diskussionen auch so auf. 

Ich habe übrigens auf meinem Server immer noch einige der VT- and VT-Widerlegungsfilme liegen, die 2011 überall rumgegangen sind. Überaus interessantes Zeugs. Nur knapp 60 GB...  Wenn es jemanden interessiert...


----------



## Threshold (29. September 2016)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Ich habe übrigens auf meinem Server immer noch einige der VT- and VT-Widerlegungsfilme liegen, die 2011 überall rumgegangen sind. Überaus interessantes Zeugs. Nur knapp 60 GB...  Wenn es jemanden interessiert...



Interessiert mich immer.
Wenn man 9/11 bei Google oder so eingibt, kommen meinst die Verschwörerfilme zum Vorschein, aber nicht die filme, die sich dem sachlich nähern.
Hatte mal einen guten Doku Film bei ZDF Info gesehen. Der wart echt gut und hat sich alle der Verschwörer Fragen gewidmet und sie mit Fakten widerlegt.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (29. September 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Man nennt diese Fernsteuerung auch Autopilot. Man stellt die Koordinaten ein, und das Ding fliegt dahin. Das ist nicht sonderlich schwer. Der Pilot der Pentagonmaschine war erheblich erfahrerer, als die anderen, die ca. 200 Simulatorstunden hinter sich hatten, wenn ich mich richtig entsinne. Ein Kollege bekam zum Geburtstag eine Stunde im Lufthansa Simulator und würde sich zutrauen, zumindest gradeaus zu fliegen und einfachste Korrekturmassnahmen einzuleiten. So zumindest sein Eindruck. Laden dagegen ist eine ganz andere Nummer, "sein" A380 gar am Ende der Simulatorstunde zerstört. Eines der vier Flugzeuge ist abgestürzt, was genau vorging, ist meines Wissens nicht geklärt.
> 
> Der Tiefstflug zum Pentagon ist wie schon erwähnt mit dem Groundeffekt gar nicht so kompliziert, weil ein Flugobjekt wenige Meter über dem Boden massiv erhöhten Auftrieb erfährt und darum in einer selbststabilisierenen Fluglage ist. Wieviele Piloten haben damit Erfahrung? Kein einziger, weil solche Manöver mit Großraumflugzeugen unweigerlich zum Crash führen. Die wenigen Piloten, die Wasserungen durchgeführt haben, bestätigen dagegen die prinzipiell stabile Lage wenige Meter über dem Boden. Das hat nichts mit einer Landung zu tun, der ber Auftrieb und Schwerkraft im Gleichgewicht sein müssen. Es geht um relativ sacnelle Flüge in Bodennähe.
> 
> ...



Ich denke mit ferngesteuert meint er keinen Autopiloten, sondern das die Maschine extern gesteuert wurde. Sowas geht schon seit den 80er Jahren, und auch dazu gibt es eine VT. Es gibt Aufnahmen der Flugzeuge wo behauptet wird das der Rumpf der Maschine nicht mit dem Rumpf der Originalmaschinen übereinstimmt. Was das Pentagon angeht, so kann ich mich an ein Interview mit einem Flugkapitän errinern der 20jährige hat. Dieser hat ausgesagt das es sehr schwer/nahezu unmöglich ist, mit einem Passagierflugzeug ein solch niedriges Gebäude zu treffen. Ein Passagierflugzeug ist träge und kein Kampfjet.

9/11/01: Evidence That Flights 175 & 11 were remotely flown into the WTC Towers - YouTube

pentagon rocket hit - 9/11 - YouTube


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. September 2016)

nWo-Wolfpac schrieb:


> ... Dieser hat ausgesagt das es sehr schwer/nahezu unmöglich ist, mit einem Passagierflugzeug ein solch niedriges Gebäude zu treffen. Ein Passagierflugzeug ist träge und kein Kampfjet....


Hat er es denn schon mal probiert? 

Es ist eben nicht vergleichbar mit einer Flugzeugträgerlandung, weil dort neben der Position auch Geschwindigkeit und Flughöhe genau stimmen mussten. Beim Pentagon hätte es gereicht, 200m vor dem Gebäude den Boden mit 700km/h zu ereichen. Das Flugzeug wäre dann fast ungebremst ins Gebäude geflogen.

Einen Punkt trifft man mit einen Großraumflugzeug nicht, aber das größte Gebäude der Welt ist wie die Name vermuten lässt, ziemlich groß


----------



## Threshold (29. September 2016)

nWo-Wolfpac schrieb:


> so kann ich mich an ein Interview mit einem Flugkapitän errinern der 20jährige hat. Dieser hat ausgesagt das es sehr schwer/nahezu unmöglich ist, mit einem Passagierflugzeug ein solch niedriges Gebäude zu treffen. Ein Passagierflugzeug ist träge und kein Kampfjet.



Und ich kann mich an Piloten erinnern, die ausgesagt haben, dass man sehr wohl ein Gebäude wie das Pentagon treffen kann.
Das liegt schlicht daran, dass es alleine steht und sehr präsent ist. Markant aussieht eben. Das siehst du schon von weiten und kannst dich entsprechend einfliegen, dass du es treffen kannst.


----------



## Grestorn (29. September 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Interessiert mich immer.
> Wenn man 9/11 bei Google oder so eingibt, kommen meinst die Verschwörerfilme zum Vorschein, aber nicht die filme, die sich dem sachlich nähern.
> Hatte mal einen guten Doku Film bei ZDF Info gesehen. Der wart echt gut und hat sich alle der Verschwörer Fragen gewidmet und sie mit Fakten widerlegt.



Wie soll ich Dir das Zeugs geben? Sind .ts Dateien (von der Dreamcast), die VLC problemlos abspielen kann.

Ich könnte sie auf OneDrive hochladen. Wird aber einige Stunden dauern.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (29. September 2016)

Nahezu unmöglich heißt ja nicht unmöglich  Aber wie groß ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit das sie das Pentagon beim ersten Versuch direkt treffen. Und 200 Flugstunden sind kein Vergleich, mit jemand der das beruflich über 20 Jahre gemacht hat. Wie gesagt ich habe mich vor Jahren mehr als intensiv mit dem Thema beschäftigt, und es geradezu auseinander genommen. Man hat halt viel gesehen und gehört und bliblablub  Ich glaube natürlich nicht alles was da erzählt wird, aber manche Sachen haben mich schon zum schmunzeln gebracht. Irgendwann wurde das alles zu verwirrend für mich, und ich habe aufgehört zu recherchieren .

Ich habe auch lange überlegt ob ich mich überhaupt zu dem Thema hier äußern soll. Dann war ich aber neugierig was dazu gesagt wird also habe ich es gewagt. Und zack hänge ich wieder mitten im Verschwörungssumpf 

Edit :

Och bitte Threshold, das ist nicht dein Ernst. ZDFinfo hat mit Fakten was wiederlegt ? Ja ne ist klar, gerade ZDF ist dazu in der Lage für alles eine Antwort zu haben. Selbst in den USA ist das alles in 2 Lager gespalten, aber ZDFinfo hat die Antwort auf alles. Seeeehhhrr glaubwürdig


----------



## Cleriker (29. September 2016)

Du willst mir doch jetzt nicht ernsthaft erklären dass Gefüge und Festigkeit eines Stoffes nichts miteinander zu tun haben, oder?
Wieso fällt es euch nur so schwer das Thema ruhen zu lassen? Hat hier irgendwer den Anspruch die anderen User zu bekehren? Ich für meinen Teil nicht. Man war sich schon einig sich nicht einig zu werden und ich hab schon zweimal den Versuch gemacht, wieder aufs eigentliche Thema zu lenken und trotzdem gerät man immer wieder aneinander. Ich würde damals dazu getriezt mich damit zu beschäftigen und bin auf keine vollends schlüssige Erklärung gekommen. Daran wird sich nach den vielen Jahren nichts mehr ändern und noch mal alles aufwühlen, darin will ich ehrlich nicht meine wenige freie Zeit investieren.

Ich finds schade, dass man augenscheinlich nicht in der Lage ist dem Gegenüber entgegen zu kommen und deren Meinung einfach mal so stehen zu lassen. Man sollte doch meinen wir wären zu mehr Toleranz möglich.

Wie gesagt, ich will mich keiner Seite anschließen. Es sind mMn einfach auch andere Umstände möglich gewesen und ich will einfach nicht irgendwen runter machen, nur weil er eine andere Möglichkeit für wahrscheinlicher hält als die offizielle. 

Falls es hier irgendwann mit dem eigentlichen Thema weiter geht wäre es toll, wenn mich jemand per pm darauf aufmerksam macht. Ansonsten bin ich jetzt raus und hoffe ihr könnt noch auf einen grünen Zweig, oder lasst es gut sein. Viel Spaß noch.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. September 2016)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Du willst mir doch jetzt nicht ernsthaft erklären dass Gefüge und Festigkeit eines Stoffes nichts miteinander zu tun haben, oder?


Nein, ich wollte nur darauf hinaus, dass ein Schmied etwas anderes macht und sehr kontrolliert Temperaturen für bestimmte Zwecke einhält.



Cleriker schrieb:


> Wieso fällt es euch nur so schwer das Thema ruhen zu lassen?


Weil dieses Thema symptomatisch für viele Themen in der Welt steht, in denen unwissenschaftliche Denkweise in großem Maße umgesetzt wird. Der Höhepunkt war die Mondlandungsverschwörung mit einzig und alleine blödsinnigen Argumenten. Auch in der Esoterik finden sich Parallelen, z.B. bei Impfgegnern. 

Beim WTC ist es in der Tat schwieriger und viele Punkte lassen Spielraum für Spekulationen. Aber es kommt eine merkwürdige Haltung hinter den Verschwörern zutage. Natürlich sind die USA nicht mit Europa vergleichbar, aber die gesellschaftlichen Entwicklungen schwappen in der Regel nach ein paar Jahren zu uns rüber.



Cleriker schrieb:


> Ich finds schade, dass man augenscheinlich nicht  in der Lage ist dem Gegenüber entgegen zu kommen und deren Meinung  einfach mal so stehen zu lassen. Man sollte doch meinen wir wären zu  mehr Toleranz möglich.


Natürlich kann alles, was die VTLer behaupten stimmen, aber es ist denkbar unwahrscheinlich. Es ist ungefähr so, als würde jemand behaupten, dass der Messerstichs ins Herz eines Menschen nicht die Todesursache war, sondern nur verdecken soll, das vorher die CIA mit einem geheimen Hochleistungslaser aus dem Weltall dem Opfer einen Schnitt im Herzen erzeugte. 

Würdest Du auf eine solche Theorie nicht auch mit großem Gelächter reagieren, oder würdest Du akribisch Beweise suchen, dass es wirklich Laser auf Satelliten gibt?


----------



## Threshold (29. September 2016)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Wie soll ich Dir das Zeugs geben? Sind .ts Dateien (von der Dreamcast), die VLC problemlos abspielen kann.
> 
> Ich könnte sie auf OneDrive hochladen. Wird aber einige Stunden dauern.



ts Dateien sind kein Problem.
Gibt es denn die Filme irgendwo schon bei Youtube oder so?
Du kannst mir ja mal sagen, wie die genau heißen, dann schaue ich mal nach.
Möchte ja nicht, dass du dir jetzt die Mühe mit dem hochladen machst, sind ja eine Menge Material.



nWo-Wolfpac schrieb:


> Och bitte Threshold, das ist nicht dein Ernst. ZDFinfo hat mit Fakten was wiederlegt ? Ja ne ist klar, gerade ZDF ist dazu in der Lage für alles eine Antwort zu haben. Selbst in den USA ist das alles in 2 Lager gespalten, aber ZDFinfo hat die Antwort auf alles. Seeeehhhrr glaubwürdig



Das war eine international produzierte Doku, die auf ZDF Info ausgestrahlt wurde.
Dass das ZDF die nicht gemacht hat, sollte offensichtlich sein.


----------



## Grestorn (29. September 2016)

Kann sein, dass es genau das Material ist, was auf ZDF Info ausgestrahlt wurde. 

Was ich habe ist 
- die von National Geographics produzierte und auf n-TV ausgestrahlte Sendung "Rätsel 9-11, die Verschwörungstheorien". 
- Die auf VOX ausgestrahlte Sendung (wer sie produziert hat, weiß ich leider nicht) "Mysteries - Die Zerstörung des World Trade Centers"
- Die auf ServusTV ausgestrahle Sendung "Die Falle 9-11, Der Tag der die Welt veränderte". Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, fand ich die seinerzeit ziemlich gut. 

Und dann noch alle Sendungen des VOX 9-11 Tages, das ist eher populärdokumentarisch auf die man nicht zu viel geben solle, mit vielen Einzelsendungen

Die Sachen laden gerade auf den Server hoch, das machen die auch ohne, dass ich daneben sitze


----------



## Threshold (29. September 2016)

Dann bin ich mal neugierig. 
Bei You Tube finde ich zumindest nichts, was den Titel entspricht. Immer nur irgendwelches Zeugs.


----------



## leaf348 (29. September 2016)

Was meint ihr dazu:
11. September - Die dritte Wahrheit - Extended Edition - RECUT2 - YouTube


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (29. September 2016)

Was ich habe ist 
- die von National Geographics produzierte und auf n-TV ausgestrahlte Sendung "Rätsel 9-11, die Verschwörungstheorien". N24 Doku: 9/11 Die Verschworungstheorien Teil 1 - YouTube
- Die auf VOX ausgestrahlte Sendung (wer sie produziert hat, weiß ich leider nicht) "Mysteries - Die Zerstörung des World Trade Centers" [Doku] 9/11 Mysteries -  Die Zerstorung des World Trade Centers - YouTube
- Die auf ServusTV ausgestrahle Sendung "Die Falle 9-11, Der Tag der die Welt veränderte". Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, fand ich die seinerzeit ziemlich gut. AKTENZEICHEN 11. 9. UNGELOST - LUGEN UND WAHRHEITEN ZUM 11. SEPTEMBER 2001 ( WDR ) - Original - YouTube


----------



## Grestorn (30. September 2016)

Hier ist der Link zu meinem OneDrive Verzeichnis mit den Videos, die ich oben beschrieben habe. Viel Spaß! Und ich hoffe, dass ich das Zeugs nicht umsonst hochgeladen habe 

https://1drv.ms/f/s!At78WndAN5lMjoJ7qzOtphYAtBpwVA

Der wichtigste Film, die Doku auf ServusTV, fehlt leider noch sehe ich gerade. Die wird wohl im Laufe des Tages fertig werden mit dem Upload.


----------



## Boarder1312 (30. September 2016)

Ist vielleicht für den Ein oder Anderen interessant.

Russen behaupten: Putin kann beweisen, dass USA hinter 9/11 stecken Bizarre VerschwÃ¶rungstheorie: Russen behaupten: Putin kann beweisen, dass USA hinter 9/11 stecken - Video - FOCUS Online


@Grestorn
Ich komme nicht drauf. Ich soll mich da anmelden.


----------



## Grestorn (30. September 2016)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Hier ist der Link zu meinem OneDrive Verzeichnis mit den Videos, die ich oben beschrieben habe. Viel Spaß! Und ich hoffe, dass ich das Zeugs nicht umsonst hochgeladen habe
> 
> https://1drv.ms/f/s!At78WndAN5lMjoJ7qzOtphYAtBpwVA
> 
> Der wichtigste Film, die Doku auf ServusTV, fehlt leider noch sehe ich gerade. Die wird wohl im Laufe des Tages fertig werden mit dem Upload.



Die Dateien sind jetzt vollständig hochgeladen.



Boarder1312 schrieb:


> @Grestorn
> Ich komme nicht drauf. Ich soll mich da anmelden.



Ich hab den Link eben von der Arbeit aus probiert, hier ist mein Account nicht aktiv. Und ich komme sauber auf die Dateien drauf, ohne mich anzumelden. Es sollte auch ein öffentlicher Link sein. 

Kann bitte noch jemand versuchen, darauf zuzugreifen und mir sagen, ob er Probleme hat oder ob es geht?

/edit: Boah, ich krieg grad voll die Kriese... Bei uns in der Arbeit sind offenbar bestimmte Elemente im Proxy geblockt, so dass Funktionen von OneDrive geblockt sind. Man kann sich z.B. nicht mehr abmelden...  Und auch andere Elemente funktionieren einfach nicht. Im ersten Moment war ich erschrocken, weil es so aussah, als ob man über den Link auf meine gesamten Dateien zugreifen kann. Aber de Fakto war ich immer noch angemeldet. 

Jetzt musste ich erst mal alle Cookies löschen, um mich wirklich abzumelden, und dann konnte ich den Link testen. Er funktioniert wie er soll: Man kommt ohne Anmeldung auf das Verzeichnis und sonst auf keine meiner Dateien. Puh.


----------



## Poulton (30. September 2016)

Auch wenn ich jetzt möglicherweise als Spielverderber dastehe: Achtet ihr bei euren Uploads von Filmen auch aufs Urheberrecht? Denn für sich privat eine Aufnahme einer Sendung anzufertigen ist eine Sache, diese dann aber öffentlich zu machen, dürfte wieder ein komplett anderes paar Schuhe sein.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (30. September 2016)

Poulton schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich jetzt möglicherweise als Spielverderber dastehe: Achtet ihr bei euren Uploads von Filmen auch aufs Urheberrecht? Denn für sich privat eine Aufnahme einer Sendung anzufertigen ist eine Sache, diese dann aber öffentlich zu machen, dürfte wieder ein komplett anderes paar Schuhe sein.



Dann nimm die YouTube Links die ich gepostet habe, dürften dieselben Filmchen sein die Grestorn hochgeladen hat.


----------



## Grestorn (30. September 2016)

Poulton schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich jetzt möglicherweise als Spielverderber dastehe: Achtet ihr bei euren Uploads von Filmen auch aufs Urheberrecht? Denn für sich privat eine Aufnahme einer Sendung anzufertigen ist eine Sache, diese dann aber öffentlich zu machen, dürfte wieder ein komplett anderes paar Schuhe sein.



Deswegen würde ich sie ja gerade nicht auf YouTube veröffentlichen. Hier im Forum sind wir doch in einem mehr oder weniger privaten Umfeld.


----------



## Schaffe89 (30. September 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wer also zu tief kommt, wird automatisch nach oben gedrückt.



Du denkst wirklich ein Flugzeug hat das Pentagon getroffen?
Naja, wie schon vorher gesagt hatts keinen Sinn das Thema zu diskutieren.


----------



## Grestorn (30. September 2016)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Du denkst wirklich ein Flugzeug hat das Pentagon getroffen?
> Naja, wie schon vorher gesagt hatts keinen Sinn das Thema zu diskutieren.



Stimmt, mit Leuten, die die offensichtlichen Fakten immer und immer wieder mit konstruierten Argumenten leugnen, so wie Du, macht es keinen Sinn zu argumentieren.


----------



## Schaffe89 (30. September 2016)

nWo-Wolfpac schrieb:


> Dieser hat ausgesagt das es sehr schwer/nahezu unmöglich ist, mit einem Passagierflugzeug ein solch niedriges Gebäude zu treffen. Ein Passagierflugzeug ist träge und kein Kampfjet.



Es gibt hierzu Bücher von Experten die den Anschlag auf das Pentagon analysieren und sich lediglich auf Fakten Beziehen, das heißt Geschwindigkeit, G-Kräfte bei dem Manöver und die Sinnhaftigkeit dieses Sinkflugs innerhalb einer270 Grad Kurve und die sind zu dem Schluss gekommen, dass das keinen Sinn ergibt, weil schwer durchführbar.

Hätte der Pilot das  Pentagon sicher treffen wollen, hätte er den Sinkflug vorher angesetzt und wäre direkt in die Seite des Pentagon gekracht, wo Rumsfeld sein Büro hat, nein er drehte eine 270 Grad Kurve und flog in den Bereich der gerade renoviert wurde und extra verstärkt wurde und sich die wenigsten Menschen aufhielten. In Anbetracht der Schwierigkeit der Durchführbarkeit des unebenen Geländes, der Autobahn und der Laternen/Elektronik ergibt so etwas nur Sinn, wenn es sich um eine False Flag handelt. Alleine die Wahrscheinlichkeit dass man den Bereich trifft der gerade renoviert wird, ist relativ niedrig, noch unwahrscheinlicher ist es dass man diesen Bereich trifft, wenn man eigentlich von der passenden Seite kommt und einfach nur draufhalten müsste, bzw mitten ins Pentagon stürzen könnte.



			
				interessierterUser schrieb:
			
		

> _Der Tiefstflug zum Pentagon ist wie schon erwähnt mit dem Groundeffekt gar nicht so kompliziert,_



Ground Effekt bei extrem hoher Geschwinidigkeit und einer Autobahn/unebenem Hügel? Mhm..



Grestorn schrieb:


> Stimmt, mit Leuten, die die offensichtlichen Fakten immer und immer wieder mit konstruierten Argumenten leugnen, so wie Du, macht es keinen Sinn zu argumentieren.



Was soll daran konstruiert sein? Du hast halt hinsichtlich des Einschlagslochs und des Schadens überhaupt keinen Anhaltspunkt für ein Flugzeug, weder was den Einschlag der Triebwerke angeht ( nicht vorhanden), noch was den direkten impact angeht, es sind sogar die umliegenden Fenster/Fensterrahmen heile.

Die Autobahn und die Straßen, bzw der Hügel mit den hohen Laternen usw der direkt vor der Einschlagsstelle liegt, ist unbeschädigt, dort hätte das Flugzeug im mindesten die Laternen mitnehmen müssen und zwar ziemlich viele.

Von den Fakten/Videomaterial das vom Pentagon unbearbeitet, bzw nicht eigenständig herausgegeben wird,  spricht nichts für ein Flugzeug.
Es gibt keinerlei Beweise/Belege dafür die der Öffentlichkeit zugänglich gemacht wurden. Ich weiß ja nicht was du dir so vorstellst wenn Ein Flugzeug in ein Gebäude hineinkracht, aber es sollte jedenfalls ausreichend sein um ein paar Fenster zu zerstören.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sVCcwWvm8aM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Einfach auf 6:30 vorspulen.

Weiterleitungshinweis

Bzw der Link arbeitet das ganze ganz gut auf.


----------



## Poulton (30. September 2016)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Es gibt hierzu Bücher von Experten


Dann nenn doch mal die _Experten_.


----------



## leaf348 (30. September 2016)

leaf348 schrieb:


> Was meint ihr dazu:
> 11. September - Die dritte Wahrheit - Extended Edition - RECUT2 - YouTube



Ist wohl untergegangen,
Würde mich wirklich interessieren was diejenigen, die sich schon ein wenig mit dem Thema befasst haben dazu meinen.
Ich konnte mich bisher nicht für eines der Lager festlegen, finde es  nur an sich Interessant. Einige Freunde von mir denken jedoch das das im Video gezeigte der Wahrheit am nächsten kommt.


----------



## Grestorn (30. September 2016)

Es kann nur eine von zwei Wahrheiten geben: Es war ein terroristischer Anschlag (von wem ist mal egal) auf die USA oder eben nicht (also in irgendeiner Weise gefaket). 

Und für mich gibt es keine Frage, welche dieser Wahrheiten die richtige ist. Und das nicht auf Grund irgendwelcher Untersuchungen, wie Anschlag, Einsturz etc. technisch vor sich gegangen sind, sondern aus den Gründen, die ich mehrfach hier beschrieben habe. Man *kann* einen solchen Anschlag schlicht nicht faken.


----------



## Schaffe89 (30. September 2016)

Poulton schrieb:


> Dann nenn doch mal die _Experten_.



http://www.oliverjanich.de/911wir-glauben-euch-nicht.pdf

Ca 200 Piloten, welche Namentlich immerwieder in den ein oder anderen Buch zitiert werden, unter anderem sind dort auch ehemalige Militärs mit dabei.
Im Prinzip belegen Augenzeugenaussagen, wie der Flugschreiber, wie die Masten und das Gelände, dass das eigentliche Flugzeug über das Pentagon drübergeflogen ist.

Alles Schall und Rauch: Der Pentagonflug – was laut Zeugen wirklich geschah


----------



## Poulton (30. September 2016)

Oliver Janich – Psiram
case closed


----------



## Leob12 (30. September 2016)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> http://www.oliverjanich.de/911wir-glauben-euch-nicht.pdf
> 
> Ca 200 Piloten, welche Namentlich immerwieder in den ein oder anderen Buch zitiert werden, unter anderem sind dort auch ehemalige Militärs mit dabei.



Wahnsinn, was für Experten und prominente Zweifler, unter anderem Charlie Sheen.


----------



## flotus1 (30. September 2016)

Den hätte man tatsächlich weglassen können wenn man glaubwürdig erscheinen will 
39 Gesichter ohne ihn würden auf mich überzeugender wirken als 40 Gesichter mit ihm. Aber das ist ja mehr eine amüsante Randnotiz.


----------



## Threshold (30. September 2016)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Kann bitte noch jemand versuchen, darauf zuzugreifen und mir sagen, ob er Probleme hat oder ob es geht?



Drauf zugreifen und herunter laden ist kein Problem.
Werde ich machen, wenn ich zu Hause bin. 
Danke dir. 



Poulton schrieb:


> Oliver Janich – Psiram
> case closed



Komisch, dass solche Leute auch immer gleich Klimawandeln Gegner sind.
Wahrscheinlich glaubt er auch an Chemtrails und schläft mit einem Alu Hut.


----------



## Schaffe89 (30. September 2016)

Poulton schrieb:


> Oliver Janich – Psiram
> case closed



Wo willst du den Zweifel an der offiziellen Theorie lesen, in der Bild oder in der Tageszeitung?
Es ist doch völlig klar, dass erstmal nur Menschen  die prinzipiell an Verschwörungen glauben, bzw sich mit den Verschwörungen die in den letzten Jahrzenten von Regierungen belegbar durchgezogen wurden, überhaupt offen sind für sowas.


----------



## Schaffe89 (30. September 2016)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Wahnsinn, was für Experten und prominente Zweifler, unter anderem Charlie Sheen.



Du hast die Quelle nicht ganz gelesen. Natürlich ist Charlie Sheen keinerlei Quelle für diese Behauptungen.
Es gibt von dieser Vereinigung für die 9/11 Wahrheit, Piloten, Wissenschaftler, Architekten uvm. die ihn unzähligen Videos diese angeblichen Untersuchungen und Modelle am WTC1 und 2 und vor allem am WTC7 untersuchen.

Das sind keine Spinner wie Janich, aber es gibt halt im Prinzip wenig Internetseiten die darauf verweisen.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zKiJC8e3yqw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IYUYya6bPGw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fCyWBAxpjTs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Dass das WTC7 durch "controlled demoltion" heruntergebracht wurde ist längst bewiesen, daran gibt es keinerlei Zweifel.
Das Problem ist im Endeffekt nur die Deutungshoheit das ist alles. Aber es ist wie gesagt sinnfrei.
Du erntest im Endeffekt Spott und Häme, dir wird dein Job gekündigt oder du wirst als Journalist gekündigt, wenn du die Wahrheit veröffentlichst, sofern du dich in relevanter Position  befindest.



Poulton schrieb:


> Oliver Janich – Psiram
> case closed



Schau doch mal die Videos von dieser Vereinigung an. Dann kannst du sagen "cased closed" und zwar für die Wahrheit und der Artikel im Focus Money von Oliver Janich war zweifelsfrei gut und richtig, völlig unabhängig was dieser Mann nebenbei betreibt.


----------



## Threshold (30. September 2016)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Es ist doch völlig klar, dass erstmal nur Menschen  die prinzipiell an Verschwörungen glauben, bzw sich mit den Verschwörungen die in den letzten Jahrzenten von Regierungen belegbar durchgezogen wurden, überhaupt offen sind für sowas.



Nö, das ist Unsinn.
Jeder, der einen Verstand besitzt, beschäftigt sich mit den Dingen, die so passieren und schaut sich die Fakten an.
Und wenn die Fakten nun mal darauf hinweisen, dass es eben so ist, wie es ist, muss man die Fakten nicht verdrehen, weil sie sonst nicht ins eigene Weltbild passen.
Leute, die überall nur Verschwörungen sehen, glauben schließlich nicht mehr an irgendwelche Fakten, sondern nur noch an solche, die sie selbst erstellt, bzw. nach bearbeitet haben.

Sieht man an Harals Lesch gut, wenn er sich mal die Afd anschaut.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=legMiI6RUuQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (30. September 2016)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Wo willst du den Zweifel an der offiziellen Theorie lesen, in der Bild oder in der Tageszeitung?
> Es ist doch völlig klar, dass erstmal nur Menschen  die prinzipiell an Verschwörungen glauben, bzw sich mit den Verschwörungen die in den letzten Jahrzenten von Regierungen belegbar durchgezogen wurden, überhaupt offen sind für sowas.


Man kommt einem Zirkelschluss nahe, weil Aufsteller einer absurden Theorie und Bewerter dieselben tendenzielle Richtung verfolgen und Informationen selektiv nutzen und nicht umfassend. Es ist vergleichbar einer Bewertung eines Globuli-Herstellers durch einen Globuli-Nutzer. Was kommt da wohl außen "unglsaublich und gegen alels wirksam" heraus? Unabhängigkeit ist etwas anderes.

Neben der völlig unbedeutenden Bildzeitung und neben völlig unseriösen Verschwörungstheoretikern gibt es die einzig sinnvolle Informationsquelle, und das sind wissenschaftliche Studien, die in sich auch schon fehlerbehaftet genug sind und immer wieder mit Vorsicht genossen werden müssen. Geh einfach in eine Bibliothek und suche nach Kongressen von Bauingenieuren. Dort wurde das Thema Hochbau, Sicherheit, etc rauf und runter behandelt.  Und es wurden hinreichend viele unabhängige Studien zum Einschlag von Flugzeuge und möglichen Folgeschäden erbracht. Die findet man aber nicht auf Youtube oder im Bildzeitungsarchiv, dazu muss man entweder einen Online-Zugang zur nächten Unibibliothek haben, oder seinen Arsch dorthin bewegen.

Du glaubst also wirklich, eine Gruppe innerhalb der USA, die Zugang zu Cruisemissiles hat, nimmt einfach mal eine und lässt sie ins Pentagon fliegen und hat die Macht, ein Flugzeug am Himmel ohne irgendwelche Spuren verschwinden zu lassen? Sowas glaubst Du wirklich, dass eine Gruppe, größer als eine Person bei einem Angriff auf das Pentagon stillhält und nicht entdeckt wird, weil ja alle NSA-Agenten und Militätrs, also die tausenden von Verantwortlichen für diese Art taktischer Waffen alle mit in der Verschwörung drinhängen. Wenn man sowas wirklich glaubt, dann ist einem nicht mehr zu helfen. Oder willst Du sagen, die Terroristen, ausgestatten mit Saudi-Arabischen Waffen haben mehr unternommen, als nur vier Flugzeuge zu entführen, sondern parallel noch andere Anschläge versucht. Und Du glaubst wirklich, dass wäre von den US-Behörden nicht ausgeschlachtet worden? 

Haat Du schon einmal die Ausmaße eines mobilen Cruisemissilewerfers gesehen? Und der fähr in Ruhe in den USA rum und schießt? Also, wenn irgendwer so verbohrt ist, und von einem Cruisemissile redet, wo kommt es her, wer hat es gezündet und wo ist das vierte Flugzeug, dessen Radarsignatur bis zum Pentagon zu verfolgen war? Und dann löst es sich in Luft auf und Teile das Flugzeugs werden innerhalb von Sekunden im Pentagon verteilt? Das können nur die außerfrisischen und natürlich Gott. Der fehlt noch bei den VTlern, die Himmlischen Reiter waren es....


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (30. September 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Man kommt einem Zirkelschluss nahe, weil Aufsteller einer absurden Theorie und Bewerter dieselben tendenzielle Richtung verfolgen und Informationen selektiv nutzen und nicht umfassend. Es ist vergleichbar einer Bewertung eines Globuli-Herstellers durch einen Globuli-Nutzer. Was kommt da wohl außen "unglsaublich und gegen alels wirksam" heraus? Unabhängigkeit ist etwas anderes.
> 
> Neben der völlig unbedeutenden Bildzeitung und neben völlig unseriösen Verschwörungstheoretikern gibt es die einzig sinnvolle Informationsquelle, und das sind wissenschaftliche Studien, die in sich auch schon fehlerbehaftet genug sind und immer wieder mit Vorsicht genossen werden müssen. Geh einfach in eine Bibliothek und suche nach Kongressen von Bauingenieuren. Dort wurde das Thema Hochbau, Sicherheit, etc rauf und runter behandelt.  Und es wurden hinreichend viele unabhängige Studien zum Einschlag von Flugzeuge und möglichen Folgeschäden erbracht. Die findet man aber nicht auf Youtube oder im Bildzeitungsarchiv, dazu muss man entweder einen Online-Zugang zur nächten Unibibliothek haben, oder seinen Arsch dorthin bewegen.
> 
> ...



Ich will diese Cruise Missile These nicht untermauern oder sowas, aber du weißt schon das die Dinger eine Reichweite von 2500KM haben ? Die mobile Abschußrampe muss nicht erst bis vor die Haustür fahren. Vom Schiff kann man die natürlich auch problemlos abfeuern, nur so mal am Rande. Es wäre also garnicht aufgefallen wenn das Teil durch die Gegend fliegt und kurz vor dem Ziel nach unten rauscht.


----------



## Schaffe89 (30. September 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Nö, das ist Unsinn.
> Jeder, der einen Verstand besitzt, beschäftigt sich mit den Dingen, die so passieren und schaut sich die Fakten an.



Jup, man kann sich ja die Fakten alle reinziehen, es gibt im Prinzip um nichts anderes als Fakten und im Endeffekt kannst du dir, sofern du alle Fakten kennst auch die Geschichte zu 9/11 und was an diesen Tagen passiert ist ohne den Gebrauch einer Verschwörungstheorie zusammensetzen, in etwa wie bei einem Kriminalfall. Es gibt zuviele Beweise/Belege die gegen die offizielle Verschwörungstheorie sprechen, dass diese Sinn ergeben würde. Alleine für den Einsturz des WTC 7 liegen quasi alle Fakten auf dem Tisch inkl. der Bestätigung des Gebäudeinhabers, also was willst du mehr?

Jetzt gibt es halt nur noch Denail-Spinner die quasi gegen die Wahrheit hetzen, oder sich eben von kognitiver Dissonanz übermannen lassen und keine Fakten akzeptieren.
Faktenresistenz gibt es auch bezüglich des Einsturzes des WTC 1 und 2 was vielerlei Punkte angeht, die einen handelsüblichen Einsturz wegen Kerosinbränden klar widerlegen, die Fakten hierzu sind alle öffentlich, im Endeffekt geht es nur um Denail und um Trolling.

Und da wird von beiden Seiten getrollt. Von Leuten die glauben die Türme wurden durch Laser abgeschossen, oder von ähnlichem Unsinn, chemtrails usw und von den Regierungsspinnern die alle Fakten vom Tisch wischen wollen, die die offizielle Theorie widerlegen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (30. September 2016)

nWo-Wolfpac schrieb:


> ... aber du weißt schon das die Dinger eine Reichweite von 2500KM haben ....


Darauf habe ich gewartet, Du meinst also, so ein Ding fliegt weiter als 50km durch die USA und keiner bemerkt es? Zwischen es abschießen, das ist sehr schwer,  und es zu sehen ist ein großer Unterschied.



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Jup, man kann sich ja die Fakten alle  reinziehen, es gibt im Prinzip um nichts anderes als Fakten und im  Endeffekt kannst du dir, sofern du alle Fakten kennst auch die  Geschichte zu 9/11 und was an diesen Tagen passiert ist ohne den  Gebrauch einer Verschwörungstheorie zusammensetzen


Genau, es wurden nachweislich vier Flugzeuge entführt, diese flogen in drei Fällen nachweislich in Gebäude, ein viertes stützte nachweislich ab und als Folge der Einschläge sind nachweislich die beiden Türme des WTC eingestürzt. An dieser Bewertung der Faktenlage ist aber auch so gar nichts unstimmig oder unstrittig. Da sind wir uns einig.

Das es parallel weitere Schweinerein gab, dass die CIA irgendwas macht, die NSA macht immer irgendwas, das taudsende von Terroristen in den USA mit Raketenwerfen durch die Lande fahren, ist ja alles schön und gut und darüber kann man spannende Fakten suchen, wird aber für die Bewertung der Einstürze des WTC nicht benötigt. Offen ist weiterhin, wer alles dahinter steckt und ob ebenso wie zu Pearl Harbor dringende Verdächtigungen nicht bewertet wurden, oder ob stillschweigend akzeptiert wurde, dass es passieren könnte, weil es eigenen Zielen entspricht. So wie die kölner Polizei Silvester bewußt nicht eingriff und bewußt Verstärkung abgelehnt hat, damit die Lage eskaliert. Das kann ich mir alles vorstellen, wenn auch schwer, denn kein Militär würde es zulassen, dass Flugzeuge ins WTC fliegen, wenn er vorher Beweise hätte. Aber gut, drüber ein wenig Ideen und Bewertungen austauschen ist amüsant. Aber der ganze Schlunz, dass das WTC nicht durch die Flugzeuge einstürzen konnte,  ist nichts weiter als absurder Blödsinn auf Monty Phython Ebene.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (30. September 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Darauf habe ich gewartet, Du meinst also, so ein Ding fliegt weiter als 50km durch die USA und keiner bemerkt es? Zwischen es abschießen, das ist sehr schwer,  und es zu sehen ist ein großer Unterschied.



Marschflugkorper: „Tomahawks“ – Wenn man sie hort, ist es schon zu spat - WELT


----------



## Threshold (30. September 2016)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Es gibt zuviele Beweise/Belege die gegen die offizielle Verschwörungstheorie sprechen, dass diese Sinn ergeben würde.



Nö, gibt es nicht. 
Wo ist das Flugzeug denn geblieben, wenns nicht ins Pentagon geflogen ist?
Ist es in einer geheimen Basis gelandet und die Passagiere leben jetzt dort in einem Matrix?


----------



## flotus1 (30. September 2016)

Und wieder ein glänzendes Beispiel wie ein Fakt missbraucht wird. Dass man als Ziel einen überschallschnellen Flugkörper nicht hört sollte klar sein. Allerdings ebenso klar wie die Tatsache dass man einen mit Überschallgeschwindigkeit vorbei fliegenden Flugkörper durchaus hören und auch sehen kann.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (30. September 2016)

nWo-Wolfpac schrieb:


> Marschflugkorper: „Tomahawks“ – Wenn man sie hort, ist es schon zu spat - WELT


Aber du siehst, man hört sie vorher und man sieht sie vorher. Wo sind die Zeugenberichte über dem gesamten Flugkorridor des Cruisemissile, dass es lange flog?`Nach dem 9/11 hat jeder jede Kleinigkeit erzählt und da ist ein langer Flug einer Rakete mitten durch die USA unbemerkt geblieben und als Beweis dient eine Löschung der Überwachungsvideos? Ich sagte ja, Monty Phython ...



flotus1 schrieb:


> ...Dass man als Ziel einen überschallschnellen Flugkörper nicht hört sollte klar sein. ....


Sie fliegen Unterschall, sonst wären sie zu leicht zu orten und zu schwer zu manövrieren, aber als Ziel hört man es trotzdem kaum vorher, es geht um Zehntelsekunden. Nichts destotrotz zeigt es sehr schön, wie leichtgläubige Menschen mit wild in den Raum gebrachten Argumenten verwirrbar sind.

Ich gab als Beispiel schon, dass Holz schwimmt und Stahl nicht und es natürlich nur eine Verschwörung der Waldroder ist, zu behaupten, heutige Schiffe sind nicht mehr aus Holz. Ein Stahlschiff würde doch sofort untergehen, dass weiss jeder, der einmal mit einen Stahlwürfel in der Badewanne spilete. Natürlich geht Stahl unter, die Fakten sind doch eindeutig.... (Beispiel für VT-Geschwätz Ende)


----------



## Grestorn (30. September 2016)

nWo-Wolfpac schrieb:


> Marschflugkorper: „Tomahawks“ – Wenn man sie hort, ist es schon zu spat - WELT



Wenn sie auf einen gezielt sind stimmt das sicher. Aber eine Cruise Missile fliegt nicht unbemerkt über 100e von Kilometer. Allein der Überschallknall, den man kaum überhören kann, egal wie hoch die Missile fliegt. Wie soll das gehen?!


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (30. September 2016)

Das muss aber ein kleines Flugzeug gewesen sein 

Pentagon Was Hit By A Cruise Missile 9/11/2001 - YouTube


----------



## Threshold (30. September 2016)

Und von wo wurde sie abgeschossen?

Denn ich gehe mal davon aus, dass die abgezählt sind. Wenn eine fehlt, muss das da irgendwo registriert sein, oder?
Und wenn das der Fall ist, muss es davon einen Bericht geben. Wo ist der?


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (30. September 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und von wo wurde sie abgeschossen?



In einem Umkreis von 2500 KM ?


----------



## Grestorn (30. September 2016)

nWo-Wolfpac schrieb:


> In einem Umkreis von 2500 KM ?



Und hat sich dann unbemerkt dort hin gebeamt.


----------



## leaf348 (30. September 2016)

Hat sich irgendjemand das 3. Wahrheit Video mal angesehen?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (30. September 2016)

leaf348 schrieb:


> Hat sich irgendjemand das 3. Wahrheit Video mal angesehen?


Ich noch nicht


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (30. September 2016)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Und hat sich dann unbemerkt dort hin gebeamt.



Beamen können die noch nicht, die ist schon ganz normal geflogen.

Edit : Und nochmal wiederhole ich mich, das sind nicht meine Theorien. Ich gebe nur wieder was behauptet wird und nicht was ICH glaube. Ich bin schon seit Jahren mit dem Thema durch, hat mich damals schon genug nerven gekostet.


----------



## flotus1 (30. September 2016)

leaf348 schrieb:


> Hat sich irgendjemand das 3. Wahrheit Video mal angesehen?


Na gut, weil du so penetrant bist hab ich mal reingehört.
Die Vorgehensweise ist schonmal genau die gleiche wie bei herrkömmlichen Verschwörungstheorien. These aufstellen und mit "dies ist eine offensichtliche Tatsache" beweisen. Will ich mir davon fast 2 Stunden antun? Und dann noch die Videobeschreibung...Nein danke.


----------



## Grestorn (30. September 2016)

nWo-Wolfpac schrieb:


> Beamen können die noch nicht, die ist schon ganz normal geflogen.


Unbemerkt...



nWo-Wolfpac schrieb:


> Edit : Und nochmal wiederhole ich mich, das sind nicht meine Theorien. Ich gebe nur wieder was behauptet wird und nicht was ICH glaube. Ich bin schon seit Jahren mit dem Thema durch, hat mich damals schon genug nerven gekostet.


Dann wiederhol doch bitte auch diese Theorien nicht mit solch schnippischen Kommentaren wie "Das muss aber ein kleines Flugzeug gewesen sein "

Als ob man die Silhouette eines kompletten Flugzeugs als Loch in einer Mauer wiederfinden würde, wenn es gegen eine Mauer geknallt ist. Wie sind doch nicht in einem Comic!


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (30. September 2016)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Unbemerkt...
> 
> Dann wiederhol doch bitte auch diese Theorien nicht mit solch schnippischen Kommentaren wie "Das muss aber ein kleines Flugzeug gewesen sein "
> 
> Als ob man die Silhouette eines kompletten Flugzeugs als Loch in einer Mauer wiederfinden würde, wenn es gegen eine Mauer geknallt ist. Wie sind doch nicht in einem Comic!



Du wiederholst dich doch ständig mit schnippischen Kommentaren, wenn man deine "Fakten" in Frage stellt. Also mal nicht so anstellen wenn sowas zurück kommt  Du bist doch selber für nichts offen und ziehst alles ins lächerliche, nur du hast Recht, ich weiß


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (30. September 2016)

nWo-Wolfpac schrieb:


> Das muss aber ein kleines Flugzeug gewesen sein


Im Vergleich zu einer A-380 ist eine Boing 757 ziemlich klein, darum gib es auch berechtigte Sorgen was passieren würde, wenn ein Fracht A-380 vollgetankt und mit einen 150t schweren Container voller Stahlbauteile mit 800km/h auf ein Kernkraftwerk stürzt. Dazu gibt es erschreckende Simulationen der Universität Hamburg in Kooperation mit Airbus. Aber eine 757 erzeugt ungefähr ein Bild, wie man es im Pentagon sah. Ein Flugzeugrumpf verhält sich grob beschrieben wie ein Hohlladungsgeschoß, dessen Schadensbilder grob vergleichbar sind. Die Flügel spielen keine Rolle, das ist Leichtbau, der pulverisiert wird und die Flugbahn der Triebwerke wurde rekonstruiert. 

Passt alles, wenn man es wissenschaftlich betrachtet.


----------



## Grestorn (30. September 2016)

nWo-Wolfpac schrieb:


> Du wiederholst dich doch ständig mit schnippischen Kommentaren, wenn man deine "Fakten" in Frage stellt. Also mal nicht so anstellen wenn sowas zurück kommt



Ich kann mich nicht erinnern, "Fakten" gebracht zu haben. Da ich schlicht nicht kompetent genug bin und mich auch nicht dafür halte, die physikalischen Gegebenheiten beurteilen zu können. 

Was ich immer wieder schreibe, ist dass ich es auf Grund meiner Erfahrung mit dem Wesen des Menschen für absolut ausgeschlossen halte, dass man eine solche Verschwörung derart perfekt durchführen *kann*. No way. Nicht in dieser Größenordnung, nicht mit so viel Mitwissern, nicht so perfekt und fehlerfrei. Das ist kein Fakt sondern meine Einschätzung, von der ich aber felsenfest überzeugt bin.



nWo-Wolfpac schrieb:


> Du bist doch selber für nichts offen und ziehst alles ins lächerliche, nur du hast Recht, ich weiß



Oh, ich bin für vieles offen, viel mehr als Du denkst. Aber sie müssen logisch sein. Rationalität und jahrzehntelange Erfahrung mit Mitmenschen prägen mein Denken. 

Was ich für mich ablehne ist das irrationale, esoterische, spirituelle. Das mag den einen oder anderen gegen mich aufbringen und mich als beschränkt sehen lassen, aber das ist ok, damit lebe ich ganz gut. Ich versuche aber auch keinen Esoteriker zu bekehren, das habe ich schon längst aufgegeben.


----------



## leaf348 (30. September 2016)

flotus1 schrieb:


> Na gut, weil du so penetrant bist hab ich mal reingehört.
> Die Vorgehensweise ist schonmal genau die gleiche wie bei herrkömmlichen Verschwörungstheorien. These aufstellen und mit "dies ist eine offensichtliche Tatsache" beweisen. Will ich mir davon fast 2 Stunden antun? Und dann noch die Videobeschreibung...Nein danke.



Ging mir ähnlich, hab es dann mal nebenbei geschaut.
Es basiert ja scheinbar auf einem Bericht von nem russischen Wissenschaftler.
Und ein paar Sachen sind schon seltsam.
Natürlich bin ich auch der Meinung dass die Flugzeuge nicht einfach verschwinden können...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (30. September 2016)

Grestorn schrieb:


> IWas ich immer wieder schreibe, ist dass ich es auf Grund meiner Erfahrung mit dem Wesen des Menschen für absolut ausgeschlossen halte, dass man eine solche Verschwörung derart perfekt durchführen *kann*. No way. Nicht in dieser Größenordnung, nicht mit so viel Mitwissern, nicht so perfekt und fehlerfrei. Das ist kein Fakt sondern meine Einschätzung, von der ich aber felsenfest überzeugt bin.


Das ist allgemein anerkannte psychologische Lehrmeinung. Von welcher Seite man auch immer sich der Geschicht des 9/11 nähert, sei es technisch, sei es logisch, sei es menschlich, kommt man zum Schluß, dass rein gar nichts an der Variante, entführte Flugzeuge brachten das WTC zum Einsturz fehlerhaft ist.



leaf348 schrieb:


> Und ein paar Sachen sind schon seltsam..


Dann fasse doch einfach in zwei Sätzen die Idee zusammen und erwarte nicht, dass hunderte Leser sich zwei Stunden vermeindlichen Schlunz ansehen. Was hat denn der russische Wissenschaftler zu sagen?


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (30. September 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Im Vergleich zu einer A-380 ist eine Boing 757 ziemlich klein, darum gib es auch berechtigte Sorgen was passieren würde, wenn ein Fracht A-380 vollgetankt und mit einen 150t schweren Container voller Stahlbauteile mit 800km/h auf ein Kernkraftwerk stürzt. Dazu gibt es erschreckende Simulationen der Universität Hamburg in Kooperation mit Airbus. Aber eine 757 erzeugt ungefähr ein Bild, wie man es im Pentagon sah. Ein Flugzeugrumpf verhält sich grob beschrieben wie ein Hohlladungsgeschoß, dessen Schadensbilder grob vergleichbar sind. Die Flügel spielen keine Rolle, das ist Leichtbau, der pulverisiert wird und die Flugbahn der Triebwerke wurde rekonstruiert.
> 
> Passt alles, wenn man es wissenschaftlich betrachtet.





Grestorn schrieb:


> Ich kann mich nicht erinnern, "Fakten" gebracht zu haben. Da ich schlicht nicht kompetent genug bin und mich auch nicht dafür halte, die physikalischen Gegebenheiten beurteilen zu können.
> 
> Was ich immer wieder schreibe, ist dass ich es auf Grund meiner Erfahrung mit dem Wesen des Menschen für absolut ausgeschlossen halte, dass man eine solche Verschwörung derart perfekt durchführen *kann*. No way. Nicht in dieser Größenordnung, nicht mit so viel Mitwissern, nicht so perfekt und fehlerfrei. Das ist kein Fakt sondern meine Einschätzung, von der ich aber felsenfest überzeugt bin.



Damit kann ich leben und klingt nicht schnippisch  Hiermit werde ich mich aber aus dem Thema verabschieden, wie gesagt ich habe mit vor Jahren lang genug damit beschäftigt. Das hatte seinerzeit auch persönliche Gründe, aber naja ist lang her.


----------



## Schaffe89 (30. September 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Was kommt da wohl außen "unglsaublich und gegen alels wirksam" heraus? Unabhängigkeit ist etwas anderes.



Es geht auch nicht darum die Glaubwürdigkeit der einzelnen Personen zu diskutieren, sich damit aufzuhalten bringt imho nix, sondern man sollte sich eher mit den Fakten beschäftigen.


			
				Treshold schrieb:
			
		

> Du glaubst also wirklich, eine Gruppe innerhalb der USA, die Zugang zu Cruisemissiles hat, nimmt einfach mal eine und lässt sie ins Pentagon fliegen und hat die Macht, ein Flugzeug am Himmel ohne irgendwelche Spuren verschwinden zu lassen?



Das ist keine Gruppe, sondern der innere Zirkel der Regierung, des Militärs. Cheney, Wolfowitz, Rusmfeld, Bush und noch ein paar andere. Und dafür gibt es auch konkrete Belege und Beweise für den geplanten War on Terror Jahre zu vor  ( Aussagen eines Militärs, war mal bei der Anstalt da ). Es gibt sogar den Beleg dafür, dass Rumsfeld den Befehl gegeben hat, das auf das Pentagon zufliegende Flugzeug nicht abzuschießen.
Zudem gibt es Belege dafür, dass eine schützende Hand die angeblichen Terroristen an diesem Tag in den USA nicht hat auffliegen lassen.



> Sowas glaubst Du wirklich, dass eine Gruppe, größer als eine Person bei einem Angriff auf das Pentagon stillhält und nicht entdeckt wird, weil ja alle NSA-Agenten und Militätrs, also die tausenden von Verantwortlichen für diese Art taktischer Waffen alle mit in der Verschwörung drinhängen.



Nein, gehe davon aus dass der Kreis der Mitwisser deutlich reduziert ist und dass viele nur soviel wissen wie sie wissen mussten.
Belegt ist auch dass eine Übung an 9/11 die Flugsicherung lange Zeit verwirrt hat uvm. Dazu muss man aber Detailwissen haben und da es sowieso keinen Sinn ergibt und Zeitverschwendung ist hier zu diskutieren, kann ich mir das auch gleich sparen.
Du kannst es ja recherchieren, wenn du dich dafür interessierst.



> Wenn man sowas wirklich glaubt, dann ist einem nicht mehr zu helfen.



Jup, klar, weil es ja in der Vergangenheit für Verschwörungen innerhalb solcher Zirkel auch keinerlei Beweise/Belege/Beispiele gibt.

Liste bestatigter False Flag Ops - Gegenfrage.com


> Du schon einmal die Ausmaße eines mobilen Cruisemissilewerfers gesehen? Und der fähr in Ruhe in den USA rum und schießt? Also, wenn irgendwer so verbohrt ist, und von einem Cruisemissile redet, wo kommt es her, wer hat es gezündet



Detailfragen kann man hierzu wegen fehlender Informationen kaum beantworten, so wie es halt in einem Informationskrieg üblich ist.
Ein ähnlicher Informationskrieg findet derzeit in Syrien statt wo erst versucht wurde Assad den Giftgasanschlag anzuhängen und Russland den Abschuss des Konvois anzuhängen. Ist von der Strategie mehr oder weniger dasselbe.
Falschinformationen zu verbreiten und Faken.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZUNngyhZQrk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Im Prinzip kann man bereits aus dem offiziellen Material erschließen dass es kein Flugzeug war, aber alleine dass die Regierung kein Video des Einschlags herausgeben will, müsste einem halbwegs kritischen Menschen schon Grund genug sein, anzunehmen dass es kein Flugzeug war.

Wieso sollte man Menschen losschicken die sämtliches Video Material konfiszieren, unterem anderem aus dem nahegelegenen Hotel? Bei den Einschlägen in die Türme wurde nichts konfisziert oder? Für was also die Geheimnistuerei und das releasen von einem Video das nur eine weiße Nase und eine Staubwolke zeigt?

Ergibt keinen Sinn, genauso widerspricht dem der Inhalt des Flugschreibers  der klar anzeigt, dass man 50m drübergeflogen ist.

Links kann ich zu dem Dingen alle gerne liefern, nur es lohnt sich imho nicht, weil es meistens Zeitverschwendung ist drüber zu reden.


----------



## leaf348 (30. September 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Dann fasse doch einfach in zwei Sätzen die Idee zusammen und erwarte nicht, dass hunderte Leser sich zwei Stunden vermeindlichen Schlunz ansehen. Was hat denn der russische Wissenschaftler zu sagen?



Ich versuche es:
- Die Unfallstelle wurde ein paar Sekunden nach Einsturz direkt Ground Zero genannt. Warum? Vorher wurde da snur für Nukleare Detonationen genutzt.
- Warum starben so viele Helfer im nachhinein an Krebs (Hauptsächlich Leukämie)
- Warum wurden die Hochhäuser nahezu pulverisiert?
- Es gibt Videos von Menschen die nach Einschlag an eben diesen Stellen zu sehen sind. Warum verbrennen die nicht wenn doch die ganze Hütte durch den Brand einstürzt?
- Erdbeben kurz vor Einsturz
- Der Turm der später getroffen wurde stürzt zuerst ein

Das ist jetzt mal das woran ich mich noch erinnern kann.


----------



## Threshold (30. September 2016)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Wieso sollte man Menschen losschicken die sämtliches Video Material konfiszieren, unterem anderem aus dem nahegelegenen Hotel? Bei den Einschlägen in die Türme wurde nichts konfisziert oder? Für was also die Geheimnistuerei und das releasen von einem Video das nur eine weiße Nase und eine Staubwolke zeigt?



Es geht um Beweisfindung, um Rekonstruktionen, darum, das zu verstehen, was passiert ist und natürlich auch darum, keine weitere Angst zu schüren.
Die USA haben damals den gesamten Luftverkehr eingestellt. Ich gehe davon aus, dass viele Menschen schon an den dritten Weltkrieg gedacht haben.
Da wäre es nicht klug, wenn irgendwelche Leute irgendwas verbreiten, von dem sie das gesamte Bild nicht sehen.


----------



## Grestorn (30. September 2016)

Hat er für irgendeine dieser Dinge auch einen Beleg genannt? Behaupten kann man ja viel...


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (30. September 2016)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Was ich für mich ablehne ist das irrationale, esoterische, spirituelle. Das mag den einen oder anderen gegen mich aufbringen und mich als beschränkt sehen lassen, aber das ist ok, damit lebe ich ganz gut. Ich versuche aber auch keinen Esoteriker zu bekehren, das habe ich schon längst aufgegeben.



Die Geschichte zeigt aber das immer alles schnell als irrational abgetan wird. Die Erde ist rund, war früher irrational. Menschen die fliegen können, war früher irrational. Zum Mond fliegen, war früher irrational. Nur mal so um ein paar Beispiele zu nennen, die Liste ist sehhhhhrrrr lang.


----------



## Schaffe89 (30. September 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Nö, gibt es nicht.
> Wo ist das Flugzeug denn geblieben, wenns nicht ins Pentagon geflogen ist?
> Ist es in einer geheimen Basis gelandet und die Passagiere leben jetzt dort in einem Matrix?



Natürlich gibt es die, es ist zum Beispiel völlig unstrittig, dass das WTC7 mittels controlled demolition "gezogen" wurde, das lässt sich erstens mathematisch anhand der Beschleunigung über alle Kanten das Gebäudes einwandfrei belegen und zudem hat es der Gebäudeinhaber öffentlich in einem Interview rausposaunt.
Das ist unter anderem der Grund, warum Nist den Bericht des Einsturzes dieses Gebäudes im 9/11 Comission Report nicht mal erwähnt hat, also bitte. 
Wenn du hier glaubst Bürofeuer hätten den symmetrischen Einsturz herbeigeführt, dann ok, kannst du auch an den Weihnachtsmann glauben. Aber ich denke dass du WTC7 nicht mal kennst. Das ist das dritte Gebäude an diesem Tag was zusammengefallen ist, innerhalb von sekunden, über weite Strecken im freien Fall.



> Wo ist das Flugzeug denn geblieben, wenns nicht ins Pentagon geflogen ist?



Da ich mich mit dem Thema seit 2003 immerwieder befasse, und die Flugschreiberdaten unter Druck weitergegeben wurden, lasse ich mal den Link und von dort aus weitere Links da, die klar belegen, dass die offizielle Geschichte gelogen ist.

Alles Schall und Rauch: Warum werden die Flugdatenschreiber ignoriert?

United 93 Csv File Download - Pilots For 9/11 Truth Forum

Die Daten der Fluschreiber wurden von dem NTSB veröffentlicht, im Prinzip kann also jeder überprüfen, dass das Flugzeug aus einer anderen Richtung kam, natürlich nicht derart flach über die Autobahn usw.. usw.. und lediglich über das Pentagon drübergeflogen ist, also eine ganz andere Höhe über dem Meeresspiegel hatte.

Aber wer will schon aus der Matrix raus, das kann man imho verstehen. Lieber drinnen bleiben und sich wohl fühlen.


----------



## Threshold (30. September 2016)

leaf348 schrieb:


> Ich versuche es:
> - Die Unfallstelle wurde ein paar Sekunden nach Einsturz direkt Ground Zero genannt. Warum? Vorher wurde da snur für Nukleare Detonationen genutzt.
> - Warum starben so viele Helfer im nachhinein an Krebs (Hauptsächlich Leukämie)
> - Warum wurden die Hochhäuser nahezu pulverisiert?
> ...



1. Haben das nicht die Medien gemacht? Die sind ja immer schnell bei sowas. Kam das tatsächlich aus einer Stimme der Regierung? Von welcher denn?
2. Feinstaub. Was glaubst du, was da für Material pulverisiert wurde? Die Dinger stammen aus den 70ern.
3. Masse wird beschleunigt, dem kann sich nichts widersetzen. Alles wird zermalt.
4. Viele Menschen sind auch noch nach einem Flugzeugabsturz zu erkennen. Biologisches Gewebe ist eben kein Mörtel.
5. Welches Erdbeben? Welches Seismologen haben das denn registriert?
6. Schau dir mal an, wie die Türme getroffen wurden. Beide sind ja nicht identisch getroffen worden, das macht einen Unterschied.


----------



## Boarder1312 (30. September 2016)

Das WTC war doch eines der Hauptwirtschaftsknotenpunkte der USA.
Da sind bestimmt ein paar brisante Akten verschwunden.


----------



## Schaffe89 (30. September 2016)

nWo-Wolfpac schrieb:


> Das muss aber ein kleines Flugzeug gewesen sein
> 
> Pentagon Was Hit By A Cruise Missile 9/11/2001 - YouTube



Du weißt schon dass das Video gefälscht ist und der Einschlagsort wie am Hubschrauberlandeplatz zu sehen ist, auch verkehrt ist?
Es gibt wie gesagt Trolle auf beiden Seiten, auf Seiten der Verschwörungstheoretiker und auf Seiten der Regierungsanhänger, wer auch immer das Video gefälscht hat.

Da das FBI sämtliche Videoaufnahmen konfisziert und eingesammelt hat ( warum zum Henker sollte man so etwas tun) und anschließend weder VideoMaterial aus dem Pentagon, noch sonstiges eingesammeltes friegegeben haben und wahrscheinlich einfach vernichtet haben, wird sich auch in Zukunft kein weiteres Material ergeben, außer ein netter Whistleblower veröffentlicht etwas, die Gefahr dazu besteht immernoch.


----------



## Grestorn (30. September 2016)

nWo-Wolfpac schrieb:


> Die Geschichte zeigt aber das immer alles schnell als irrational abgetan wird. Die Erde ist rund, war früher irrational. Menschen die fliegen können, war früher irrational. Zum Mond fliegen, war früher irrational. Nur mal so um ein paar Beispiele zu nennen, die Liste ist sehhhhhrrrr lang.




Irrtum, all die Ablehnung war nicht, weil man die Sachen als irrational ansah sondern weil die dem jeweiligen Glauben der Zeit entgegen standen. Das ist ein wichtiger Unterschied. Die rationalen Menschen jeder Epoche haben lange vorher die Wahrheit erkennt, für alle Deine Beispiele. Dass die Erde eine Kugel ist, war vielen vielen Menschen völlig klar (jedem Seefahrer, der die Augen auf hat), nur die Religion und die Gläubigen konnten und wollten es nicht glauben.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (30. September 2016)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Irrtum, all die Ablehnung war nicht, weil man die Sachen als irrational ansah sondern weil die dem jeweiligen Glauben der Zeit entgegen standen. Das ist ein wichtiger Unterschied. Die rationalen Menschen jeder Epoche haben lange vorher die Wahrheit erkennt, für alle Deine Beispiele. Dass die Erde eine Kugel ist, war vielen vielen Menschen völlig klar (jedem Seefahrer, der die Augen auf hat), nur die Religion und die Gläubigen konnten und wollten es nicht glauben.



Das macht überhaupt keinen Unterschied, die rationalen wurden als irrational dahingestellt. Das könnte genauso gut beim Thema 9/11 der Fall sein, falls die Akten irgendwann veröffentlicht werden. Dann sind die Rationalen plötzlich die Irrationalen und umgekehrt. Es geht sich doch nur darum, egal was ihr glaubt oder was wir glauben, wir können beide falsch liegen, den wir wissen es nicht. Ich kann genauso gut behaupten wir fliegen bald mit Raumschiffen durch die Gegend, du sagst zum Beispiel das ist unmöglich, ich sage das ist möglich. Das ist doch im Prinzip genau dasselbe.


----------



## Threshold (30. September 2016)

nWo-Wolfpac schrieb:


> falls die Akten irgendwann veröffentlicht werden.



Was soll eigentlich immer dieser Unsinn mit den Akten veröffentlichen?
Wer sollte das machen?
Wieso?
Wer profitiert davon?

Wie gesagt, ich erinnere an die NSU Akten vom Verfassungsschutz. Als danach gefragt wurden, landeten plötzlich alle Akten in Schredder.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (30. September 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Was soll eigentlich immer dieser Unsinn mit den Akten veröffentlichen?
> Wer sollte das machen?
> Wieso?
> Wer profitiert davon?
> ...



Dieser "Unsinn" wurde hier von anderen mehrmals geschrieben, ob die wirklich jemals veröffentlicht werden, kann ich nicht sagen. Ich bin schließlich nicht Nostradamus, und selbst der lag in manchen Sachen falsch 

Edit : BTW hatte ich ja vorher geschrieben, das die ganze 9/11 für mich einen persönlich Background hat. Ich war EINEN TAG also am 10/09/2001 im WTC, hätte mich also gut selber treffen können. Dann würde ich jetzt hier nicht so einen "Unsinn" von mir geben.


----------



## Grestorn (30. September 2016)

nWo-Wolfpac schrieb:


> Es geht sich doch nur darum, egal was ihr glaubt oder was wir glauben, wir können beide falsch liegen, den wir wissen es nicht. Ich kann genauso gut behaupten wir fliegen bald mit Raumschiffen durch die Gegend, du sagst zum Beispiel das ist unmöglich, ich sage das ist möglich. Das ist doch im Prinzip genau dasselbe.



Warum sollte ich das für unmöglich halten?!

Nur weil ich etwas nicht weiß, muss ich es nicht für unmöglich erachten. Eine Gesellschaft aus der Zukunft muss uns wie Magier vorkommen, genau wie wir für den Menschen des 10 Jahrhunderts absolute Götter wären. 

Das hat nichts mit (Ir)rationalität zu tun.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (30. September 2016)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Warum sollte ich das für unmöglich halten?!
> 
> Nur weil ich etwas nicht weiß, muss ich es nicht für unmöglich erachten. Eine Gesellschaft aus der Zukunft muss uns wie Magier vorkommen, genau wie wir für den Menschen des 10 Jahrhunderts absolute Götter wären.
> 
> Das hat nichts mit (Ir)rationalität zu tun.



Ich sehe schon das führt zu nix, also vergessen wir das, ist eh offtopic.


----------



## Schaffe89 (30. September 2016)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Wenn sie auf einen gezielt sind stimmt das sicher. Aber eine Cruise Missile fliegt nicht unbemerkt über 100e von Kilometer. Allein der Überschallknall, den man kaum überhören kann, egal wie hoch die Missile fliegt. Wie soll das gehen?!



Also ich denke du solltest ein bisschen mehr deine eigenen Überlegungen gegenprüfen. An diesem Tag griffen 4 Flugzeuge die zuvor von wem auch immer ( forensische Beweise gibt es ja nicht ) gehijacked wurden in 3 Gebäude und zerstörten innerhalb bestens überwachter Flugräume wichtige Regierungsgebäude wie das Pentagon, das WTC 1 bis WTC 8. An diesem Tag war die Weitergabe von hijacked planes deutlich schwieriger da zur gleichen Zeit eine Übung stattfand, die genau dieses Szenario durchspielte.

Die Flugsicherung wusste von nun an nicht mehr welche Punkte am Radar man verfolgen und melden sollte. Die Meldungen der Flieger erfolgte dadurch verspätet und die Abfangjäger wurden durch dieses Chaos in die Pampa geschickt, ganz besonders bei dem Flug der angeblich ins Pentagon krachte und bei dieser Unfähigkeit des Militärs und der Flugsicherung diese Flugzeuge abzufangen und zu identifizieren, kommst du nun an und behaauptest ein missile könnte nicht "unbemerkt" durch den Luftraum fliegen?
Studiere doch bitte mal die Untersuchungen des Consensus Panels, informiere dich zu den Übungen die an 9/11 stattfanden.

THE TOP 40 Reasons to Doubt the Official Story - 911Truth.Org

Das Problem sind doch nicht die Belege/Beweise die man aktuell besitzt, Problem ist doch nur die Anerkennung derer und die öffentliche Diskussion und das Aufbrechen des kriminellen Regierungszirkels in den USA, das kann mehrere Jahre/Jahrzente dauern bis das zu einem Ende findet.
Wahrscheinlich ist nur, die Wahrheit kommt ans Licht, für manche ist sie das jetzt schon lange, für Regierungsanhänger dauert es in der Tat länger bis der Vorhang fällt.

Wie gesagt einfach über alle Themenbereiche mal informieren, dann klappt es auch mit der Akzeptanz dieser Dinge. Nur weil konkrete Beweise/Belege da sind, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass diese auch gehört werden.



			
				Grestorn schrieb:
			
		

> Oh, ich bin für vieles offen, viel mehr als Du denkst. Aber sie müssen logisch sein. Rationalität und jahrzehntelange Erfahrung mit Mitmenschen prägen mein Denken.



Und deswegen kommen diese schnippischen Kommentare mit "beamen" und dieser Unsinn? 
Du hast doch nicht im ernst eine konstruktive Debatte gesucht, ich kenne solch ein Verhalten bei solchen Diskussionen nur zur Genüge.


----------



## Threshold (30. September 2016)

nWo-Wolfpac schrieb:


> Dieser "Unsinn" wurde hier von anderen mehrmals geschrieben, ob die wirklich jemals veröffentlicht werden, kann ich nicht sagen. Ich bin schließlich nicht Nostradamus, und selbst der lag in manchen Sachen falsch



Tja, wenn du andere zitierst, würde ich das auch so kennbar machen. 
Niemand hat da Akten gesammelt. Und wenn es die gäbe, hätte Edward Snowden sie gefunden.
Gäbe es eine Vielzahl von Menschen, die eingeweiht wären, hätte schon längst einer geplaudert und Akten an Wikileaks weiter gereicht.
Aber weder Snowden noch Wikileaks haben was veröffentlicht.
Was also kann das bedeuten?
Dass die NSA doch nicht alles weiß oder dass Wikileaks nicht alles findet oder dass es gar keine Akten gibt?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (30. September 2016)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Das ist keine Gruppe, sondern der innere Zirkel der Regierung, des Militärs. Cheney, Wolfowitz, Rusmfeld, Bush und noch ein paar andere. Und dafür gibt es auch konkrete Belege und Beweise für den geplanten War on Terror Jahre zu vor  ( Aussagen eines Militärs, war mal bei der Anstalt da ). Es gibt sogar den Beleg dafür, dass Rumsfeld den Befehl gegeben hat, das auf das Pentagon zufliegende Flugzeug nicht abzuschießen.
> Zudem gibt es Belege dafür, dass eine schützende Hand die angeblichen Terroristen an diesem Tag in den USA nicht hat auffliegen lassen.


Haben sie geplant und ausgeführt, oder gab es unter den Milliarden abgefangener Nachrichten des NSA welche, die hinterher ins Bild passten? Es ist wie mit Pearl Harber, auch dort kann man konstruieren, dass die Admiralität von den bevorstehenden Angriffen hätte wissen können, die Flugzeugträger rausschickte und abwartete, anstatt zum Gegenangriff und zur Kriegserklärung gegen Japan zu kommen, oder aber man glaubt der Admiralität, dass sie nicht davon ausgingen, die Japaner sind so leichtsinnig und greifen die USA an. Es gibt dazu Indizien, keine Beweise.

Genauso ist es hier. Darum sage ich in jedem zweiten Beitrag, interessant ist, wer dahinter steckt, wer Auftraggeber war und wer alles mit Bescheid wußte. Das Verschwörungen aufgedeckt werden, bedeutet nicht, dass alle Mitglieder einer Verschwörung erkannt werden. Also nehmen wir mal an, die erwähnten bösen Jungs ahnten, dass es Terrorangriff kommt, also sind sie in der Situation, in der alle Politiker heute immer und überall in der Welt sind, und sie haben es billigend in Kauf genommen, dass diese Anschläge passieren können. Das mag sein, charakterlich könnte ich es mir vorstellen, aber nicht wirklich, weil diese Unmenschen zwar kein Problem haben, tausende von Menschen bestialisch über Drohnen liquidieren zu lassen, aber wehe, ein einziger heiliger Amerikaner wäre betroffen. Wenn der "innere Zirkel", also für den üblichen VTler "die da oben", bescheid gewusst haben, dann wüssten es auch tausende von Untergebenen. Und Du meinst keiner von denen würde bei einem vermeidbaren Angriff mit tausenden Toten ein Wort sagen? Absurder Gedanke, der von eine seelentiefen Verdorbenheit des Menschen ausgeht und in der Regel mehr über den Verbreiter solcher Thesen erkennen lässt, als über "bewiesene Fakten". 

Es gibt Indizien, das ist etwas ganz anderes. Zum Beispielt finde ich den sehr schonenden Umgang mit Saudi-Arabien, einem der menschenfeindlichsten Systeme auf der Erde, seit Jahren sehr befremdlich. Auch die aktuelle Situation ist sehr mehrwürdig. Da gibt es natürlich Dinge, die nicht öffenlich sind, aber was beweist das? 

So wie man wissenschaftlich zwischen Korrelation und Kausalität unterscheiden muss, unterscheiden Juristen zwischen Indiz und Beweis. Und das Rumsfeld ein Flugzeug nicht hat abschließen lassen, zeigt doch genau den Punkt, dass es in den USA absolut unmöglich ist, eigene Bewohner, solange es keine Schwarzen sind, zu ermorden. Darauf steht auch für Rumsfeld die Todesstrafe. Also hat er genau wie es auch unser Verfassungsgericht als im freiheitlichen Sinne einzige Lösung entschieden, das Flugzeug nicht abschießen zu lassen. Das beweißt jetzt was genau? DasRumsfeld durch und durch ein Demokrat ist?



leaf348 schrieb:


> Ich versuche es:.... .


Danke für Deine Mühe, aber dann interessiert mich das Thema nicht. 
Eine Atombombe im WTC. Das ist doch einfach nur absurd....


----------



## Schaffe89 (30. September 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Es geht um Beweisfindung, um Rekonstruktionen, darum, das zu verstehen, was passiert ist und natürlich auch darum, keine weitere Angst zu schüren.



Ach deshalb hat man die Unfallstelle sofort von den Trümmern die herumgeflogen sind durch FBI Beamte aufheben lassen?
Nene, du siehst das völlig falsch und kennst wiederum den Ablauf des Prozederes nicht mal im Ansatz. Die Aufnahmen von Kameras usw.. wurden konfisziert und nicht mehr freigegeben, wenn ich Material dazu benötige um sämtliche Fragen zu klären, werden diese Aufnahmen wie bei den Einschlägen in das WTC1 und 2 wieder an den Eigentümer ausgehändigt. Man log ja und behauptete man habe keine besseren Aufnahmen als diese des Schrankenhäusschens und das ist auch belegbar eine Lüge.



> Die USA haben damals den gesamten Luftverkehr eingestellt. Ich gehe davon aus, dass viele Menschen schon an den dritten Weltkrieg gedacht haben.



Menschen vielleicht schon, aber die Regierung, die ja aus den Berichten von FBI, CIA und aus den daraus resultierenden intensiven Übungen zu solchen Szenarien schon bestens Informiert waren, inkl. Conliza Rice, die aber gelogen und genau das Gegenteil behauptet hat, war im Endeffekt bestens darauf vorbeitet.

Es ergibt keinen Sinn Threshold. Wir wissen anhand der Flugschreiber dass das Flugzeug nicht nach der offiziellen Theorie seitlich in das Pentagon prallte, also ergeben genau diese Dinge Sinn die gemacht werden. Videos/Aufnahmen einsammeln und entweder vernichten oder nicht mehr herausgeben.



			
				iteressierterUser schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn der "innere Zirkel", also für den üblichen VTler "die da oben", bescheid gewusst haben, dann wüssten es auch tausende von Untergebenen.



Jo, klar die Putzfrau wusste es auch. Ich denke einfach dass es zu früh ist über solche Dinge zu sprechen.
Warten wir mal 20 Jahre ab und sehen uns dann wieder, bis dahin besteht auch kein Drang irgendetwas aufklären zu wollen, es wird immer durch Albernheiten und krude Verrenkungen so lange ignoriert, am besten ist die Erklärung, dass es ja tausende Mitwisser gegeben haben muss, was natürlich gegen sämtliche vorher stattgefundene Verschwörungen, False Flag Manöver und vieles andere spricht.

Wer nach den ausgewerteten Flugschreiberdaten von Flug 77 und Flug 93, sowie der belegten Sprengung von WTC7 noch an  den anderen Unsinn glaubt der an diesem Tag stattgefunden hat glaubt, der sollte sich in der Tat nicht mit diesen Dingen beschäftigen, denn der leidet wirklich unter massiver kognitiver Dissonanz.

Wer sich die Links hierzu reinziehen will kanns gerne tun, ich verabschiede mich vorerst mal aus der Diskussion und schau mal was noch so an Beiträgen kommt und ob es sich lohnt was dazu zu schreiben.

911Truth.Org - Investigation. Education. Accountability. Reform.

Alles Schall und Rauch: Hindernis macht offizielle Route in den Pentagon unmoglich

Dr. Hugo Bachman  9/11- WTC 7 Demolition -- Swiss Federal Institute of Technology. - YouTube

911 Proof


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (30. September 2016)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> ....


Danke für diese Offenbarung Deiner Gedankenstruktur. In diesem Fall ist es wirklich unmöglich mit Dir auf wissenschaftlichem Niveau zu "diskutieren". Lies Deine Verschwörungen und glaube sie. Wie gesagt, es gibt keine Schiffe aus Stahl, denn wir alles wissen, Stahl schwimmt nicht.


----------



## leaf348 (30. September 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Eine Atombombe im WTC. Das ist doch einfach nur absurd....



Das seh ich auch so.




Grestorn schrieb:


> Hat er für irgendeine dieser Dinge auch einen Beleg genannt? Behaupten kann man ja viel...



Das sind dann aber mehr als 2 Sätze.




Threshold schrieb:


> 1. Haben das nicht die Medien gemacht? Die sind ja immer schnell bei sowas. Kam das tatsächlich aus einer Stimme der Regierung? Von welcher denn?
> 2. Feinstaub. Was glaubst du, was da für Material pulverisiert wurde? Die Dinger stammen aus den 70ern.
> 3. Masse wird beschleunigt, dem kann sich nichts widersetzen. Alles wird zermalt.
> 4. Viele Menschen sind auch noch nach einem Flugzeugabsturz zu erkennen. Biologisches Gewebe ist eben kein Mörtel.
> ...



1 - 11. September: Die dritte Wahrheit – NEXUS Magazin
2 - Ja schwierig, da denke ich einfach es hätte schon mehr "Schutt" sein müssen.
4 - ein lebender Mensch (kann natürlich ein fake-video sein, müsst ihr selbst beurteilen. ich meine das kommt irgendwo in der 2. Hälfte des Videos)
5 - Alles Schall und Rauch: Seismische Aufzeichung zeigt es gab Sprengungen
6 - Ja aber macht das einen so großen physikalischen Unterschied, dass ein Turm viel weniger Zeit benötigt um "weich" gekocht zu werden?


Hier ist ein Bericht über den Bericht auf den sich das Video bezieht.
11. September: Die dritte Wahrheit – NEXUS Magazin

Nochmal ich vertrete keine Theorie vollends. Finde aber das ist ein sehr spannendes Thema und es ist selten dass man im Internet Leute findet, mit denen man so gesittet darüber reden kann.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (30. September 2016)

leaf348 schrieb:


> ... Finde aber das ist ein sehr spannendes Thema und es ist selten dass man im Internet Leute findet, mit denen man so gesittet darüber reden kann.


Das Thema ist doch auch hochgeradig interessant und die Informationsgesellschaft führt dazu, dass immer mehr Menschen viel mehr ungefilterte Informationen bekommen, denn je. Dänemark war es glaube ich, oder ein anderer Skandinavischer Staaat, in dem jede Sitzung der Regierungsbeamten veröffentlicht wird.Ich finde auch, dass es in einer Demokratie keine "Geheimnisse" geben darf. Politik war aber immer und wird es bleiben ein Geschäft hinter verschlossenen Türen; vorstellen kann ich mir extrem viel, kennt man aber die Menschen gerade in diesen Kreisen und ihr absolut egozentrisches auf eigene Macht ausgerichtete Verhalten, würden andere in der Gruppe sehr schnell offenkundiges Fehlverhalten offenbaren, wenn es zum Sturz des Vorgesetzten führt, dessen Stelle man begehrt. 

Eine neue Weltordnung gibt es natürlich, weil immer mehr Länder Atomwaffen bekommen, weil die Globalisierung alles verändert hat, weil das Internet noch viel mehr verändert und weil wir mit der EE in eine Gesellschaft kommen könnten, in der jeder problemlos die Energiemenge selber produzieren könnte, die er verbraucht. In den nächsten zwanzig Jahren werden die Umwälzungen noch viel größer, als in den letzten zwanzig Jahren. Das macht vielen Angst und aus Angst leiten sich die meisten Verschwörungsgedanken ab.

Es ist in jeder Hinsicht ungewiss, wie die Welt in zwanzig Jahren aussehen wird. Hier z.B. finden sich immer wieder ganz neue Themen naturwissenschaftlicher, technischer oder gesellschaftlicher Natur.
Trends 2016 >> Neue & aktuelle Trends der Zukunft online


----------



## Schaffe89 (30. September 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Danke für diese Offenbarung Deiner Gedankenstruktur. In diesem Fall ist es wirklich unmöglich mit Dir auf wissenschaftlichem Niveau zu "diskutieren". Lies Deine Verschwörungen und glaube sie. Wie gesagt, es gibt keine Schiffe aus Stahl, denn wir alles wissen, Stahl schwimmt nicht.



Wie gesagt du solltest die Links die ich hier gepostet habe dir mal anschauen, ansonsten machts natürlich wenig Sinn andere unter Generalverdacht zu stellen und versuchen bloßzustellen, das ist die übliche Vorgehensweise von Fanatikern aus dem einen oder anderen Lager, ich kenne das zur Genüge.

Die Gedankenstruktur bei mir orientiert sich eben auch zum Teil aus anderen vorangegangenen Versuchen der US Regierung so etwas durchzuziehen, das war unter anderem mit der Operation Nothwoods schonmal ein Vorschlag der im inneren Regierungszirkel diskutiert wurde und nein, davon wussten die Leute nichts bis es deklassifiziert wurde und mit Sicherheit wüssten sie auch nichts, falls es durchgezogen worden wäre, ist ja schließlich der Plan einer False Flag, dort wird der Kreis der Mitwisser immer so gering wie möglich gehalten.

Operation Northwoods: Inszenierte Anschlage in den USA sollten Kuba angelastet werden << Wo Verschworungstheorien Realitat werden…

Operation Northwoods Archives - 911Truth.Org

Damals in den 60ern wurde also ähnliches geplant und war in den Überlegungen der Regierung mit enthalten um einen Überfall auf Kuba zu rechtfertigen,  aber lese doch selbst und hör bitte auf dich selbst so wichtig zu nehmen, das ist doch peinlich imho.

Natürlich wird so eine Praxis seit Jahrzehnten in der Aussenpolitik der USA verwendet um Kriege zu führen,hierbei braucht man lediglich exemplarisch den Irakkrieg herauszuziehen, dass so etwas auf der Tagesordnung steht.
Oder nehmen wir die Brutkastenlüge, den Regierungssturz des legitimen Machthabers des Irans Mussadegh 1953, oder die Operation Mongoose die auch beinhaltete die Eigene Bevölkerung anzugreifen.

Liste bestatigter False Flag Ops - Gegenfrage.com 

Hatte ich ja zuvor schon verlinkt, interessiert offensichtlich nicht, aber egal es zeigt halt einfach nur dass dein Nick interessierterUser nicht wirklich dem gerecht wird, was er erahnen lässt.

Hier nochmal das Originaldokument dieser Pläne, dafür gibt es vielleicht auch eins von 9/11, das aber erst Jahre später veröffentlicht werden wird, oder eben komplett vernichtet wurde, vermutlich aufgrund  Interessen der inneren Sicherheit.

https://www2.gwu.edu/~nsarchiv/news/20010430/northwoods.pdf

Kennedy hat damals viele dieser Operationen nicht unterzeichnet, vermutlich  mit auch ein Grund dafür warum er später liquidiert wurde, aber das ist ein anderes Thema.



			
				interessierterUser schrieb:
			
		

> Nennt man aber die Menschen gerade in diesen Kreisen und ihr absolut egozentrisches auf eigene Macht ausgerichtete Verhalten, würden andere in der Gruppe sehr schnell offenkundiges Fehlverhalten offenbaren, wenn es zum Sturz des Vorgesetzten führt, dessen Stelle man begehrt.



Es gibt einfach zu viele Belege und Beweise dass das lediglich eine schöngemalte Theorie ist. 
Der militärisch-industrielle Komplex in den USA hat sich schon lange verselbstständigt und in Wirklichkeit gibt es keine gescheite Kontrolle mehr durch den Kongress und wenn, dann hat dieser Komplex die Macht die Zustimmung des Kongresses für gewisse Kriege wie den Irakkrieg und viele andere zu erzwingen, entweder mit gefälschten Beweisen, Anschlägen auf das eigene Volk oder  gezielter Desinformation und Propaganda.


Die Pläne der USA zu einer neuen Weltordnung kann man sich hier reinziehen:

Langzeitstrategie „Joint Vision 2020 - Full-spectrum Dominance" - YouTube

Und hier:

http://pentagonus.ru/doc/JV2020.pdf



> In den nächsten zwanzig Jahren werden die Umwälzungen noch viel größer, als in den letzten zwanzig Jahren. Das macht vielen Angst und aus Angst leiten sich die meisten Verschwörungsgedanken ab.



Wenn es bei Verschwörungsgedanken bleiben würde, dann wäre es ja schön, die Realität ist nunmal leider  eine andere.


----------



## Threshold (30. September 2016)

leaf348 schrieb:


> 1 - 11. September: Die dritte Wahrheit – NEXUS Magazin
> 2 - Ja schwierig, da denke ich einfach es hätte schon mehr "Schutt" sein müssen.
> 4 - ein lebender Mensch (kann natürlich ein fake-video sein, müsst ihr selbst beurteilen. ich meine das kommt irgendwo in der 2. Hälfte des Videos)
> 5 - Alles Schall und Rauch: Seismische Aufzeichung zeigt es gab Sprengungen
> ...



1. Ich weiß auch, dass das "Ground Zero" genannt wurde. Ground Zero bezeichnet den Einschalgspunkt einer Atombombe, Rakete, was auch immer. Seit 9/11 wird das eben auch für New York so gesagt. Wer das nun letztendlich so bezeichnet hat, lässt sich meiner Meinung nach nicht mehr rekonstruieren. Ich gehe mal stark davon aus, dass das die Medien selbst waren -- man musste halt ein Wort dafür finden -- schlimmer ist es ja Enya ergangen, deren Lied ja nur noch damit verbunden wird.
Interessant ist ja, dass es im Pentagon ein Cafe gibt, das auch Ground Zero heißt.

2. Es ist eine Menge zu Staub zermalt worden. Keine Ahnung, ob da jetzt einer nachgemessen hat, was wirklich an Masse zerstört wurde. Müssten ja denn zwei Türme plus zwei Flugzeuge und eben die Menschen sein.
Aber lässt sich das natürlich quantitativ festhalten? Glaube ich nicht.
Mein Onkel hat mal seine alten Stall abgerissen -- ist schon Jahrzehnte her -- das war ein Gebäude von 20x10 Meter im Grundriss und neben dem Erdgeschoss gab es noch ein Dachgeschoss.
Als das Teil klein geschlagen war, passte alles problemlos in einen der kleinen Container rein, die man so von den Recycling Unternehmen ausleihen kann. Sah jedenfalls nicht mehr nach so großen Stall aus.

4. Hab ich jetzt nicht gesehen. Aber letztendlich kannst du das Video so schneiden oder was einfügen, damit es passt.

5. Ja toll. Da streiten die sich um Sekunden. 
Keine Ahnung, welche Uhr jetzt richtig geht. Ich denke da nur an die Sache mit den Neutrinos, die schneller als das Licht gewesen sein sollen.
Am Ende hat sich heraus gestellt, das einfach die Messdaten nicht korrekt waren, bzw. falsch gemessen wurde. Sowas kann auch bei den Seismologen passiert sein -- komisch auch, dass das interessanter Weise niemanden außer den Verschwören interessiert.

6. Da bin ich der falsche Ansprechpartner. Da müsstest du Statiker fragen oder Architekten. 
Ich kann mich noch an die Bilder erinnern, das eine Flugzeug flog voll in die Wand rein, das andere crashte mehr seitlich rein. Das macht sicher einen gewaltigen Unterschied, wenn man sich den Aufbau der Gebäude vor Augen führt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (30. September 2016)

Wen das Thema ernsthaft interessiert, findet hier einen wissenschaftlichen Text als Anfangsrecherche.
Wir können gerne über die in der Dissertation gemachten Berechnungen zum WTC diskutieren und mögliche
Fehler bewerten. Wer es komplett lesen will, geht einfach in eine Unibibliothek und leiht es sich aus, es ist
überall kostenlos 
*Modellierung von ultrahochfestem Beton (UHPC) unter Impaktbelastung ... - Markus Noldgen - Google Books*


----------



## Seeefe (3. Oktober 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Interessant ist ja, dass es im Pentagon ein Cafe gibt, das auch Ground Zero heißt.



Das liegt einfach daran, dass im Kalten Krieg die Amerikaner davon ausgegangen sind, dass quasi ein Zielkreuz der Russen für eine Atombombe zentral über dem Pentagon liegt. Bei einem Krieg wäre eine Bombe für das Pentagon bestimmt gewesen, und das Ziel wäre wohl die Mitte des Gebäudes gewesen, wo das Cafe steht


----------



## behemoth85 (4. Oktober 2016)

leaf348 schrieb:


> Das seh ich auch so.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nur mal zu den Sprenungen, vertrete auch keine Theorie: Aber, um ein Gebäude so einer Größe zu sprengen, wäre der Turm wochenlang eine Großbaustelle. Ein Haufen Arbeiter, LKWs, Tonnenweise Sprengstoff, Kabeltrommeln, und kilometerlanges Kabelgewirr. Wie könnte das jemand übersehen ??? So was geht in der Praxis einfach nicht dass man es geheim hält. 

Videos: Beim ersten WTC sieht man dass der Knick sprich der Einsturz des Gebäudes im Einschlagbereich des Flugzeugs beginnt, also dort wo es am heissesten war. Die Kettenreaktion ist so zu verstehen, dass pro Stockwerk, immer mehr Masse mit immer höherer Beschleunigung auf die Kernpfeiler wirkt, auf einen aufgeweichten Pfeiler der um so weicher immer mehr zu tragen hat, einschließlich sich selbst. 

Wenn es Sprengstoff wäre müsste es so ein Knall sein dass ihn ganz Manhatten und noch weiter wirklich jeder wahrnehmen müsste. Zudem würden vermutlich sämtlche Fenster bei der Detonation nach aussen klirren. Also ich sehe da keine Sprenungen.


----------



## flotus1 (4. Oktober 2016)

Nanothermit. Der Name suggeriert doch schon dass es schön klein ist und damit unauffällig anzubringen


----------



## Alreech (7. Oktober 2016)

flotus1 schrieb:


> Nanothermit. Der Name suggeriert doch schon dass es schön klein ist und damit unauffällig anzubringen


Möglicherweise sind es aber auch genmanipulierte Nanothermiten gewesen, die solange an den Pfeilern genagt haben bist das Gebäude eingestürzt ist.
loriot - die steinlaus - YouTube


----------



## flotus1 (7. Oktober 2016)

Ich bin eben auf die Lösung des Konflikts hier gestoßen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Noch besser gefällt mir aber das hier weil es meine zweitliebste Verschwörungstheorie mit einbezieht. Ich kann mich nicht entscheiden



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (8. Oktober 2016)

Wie heiß verbrennt eigentlich die Chemtrailsflüssigkeit? Das Flugzeug war doch wie alle voll davon!
Da das reine und verflüssigte  Chemie ist, müsste es ja unendlich heiß werden können.


----------



## Alreech (8. Oktober 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wie heiß verbrennt eigentlich die Chemtrailsflüssigkeit? Das Flugzeug war doch wie alle voll davon!
> Da das reine und verflüssigte  Chemie ist, müsste es ja unendlich heiß werden können.



Viel schlimmer ist es das die Verschwörung anfängt die Geschichte der Menschheit umzuschreiben.
Auf einem Mittelaltermarkt neulich war z.B. ein Schmied der behauptet hat das man mit einem Holzkohlfeuer Stahl so weit erhitzen kann das er sich mühelos biegen lässt - dabei ist bekannt das nicht mal Jetfuel heiß genug brennt um Stahl zu schmelzen.
Ich hab nicht riskiert ihn auf diesen Widerspruch anzusprechen, da sind zuviele Typen mit Schwertern gewesen.


----------



## Alreech (8. Oktober 2016)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Nur mal zu den Sprenungen, vertrete auch keine Theorie: Aber, um ein Gebäude so einer Größe zu sprengen, wäre der Turm wochenlang eine Großbaustelle. Ein Haufen Arbeiter, LKWs, Tonnenweise Sprengstoff, Kabeltrommeln, und kilometerlanges Kabelgewirr. Wie könnte das jemand übersehen ??? So was geht in der Praxis einfach nicht dass man es geheim hält.


Die Amis haben doch auch die Mondlandung in Hollywood gedreht, und das auch mit Tausenden von Mitwissern.
Diese unter ernstzunehmenden Verschwörungstheoretikern unumstrittene Tatsache belegt doch wohl das die unbemerkte Sprengung des WTCs möglich ist, oder ?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (8. Oktober 2016)

Alreech schrieb:


> Diese unter ernstzunehmenden Verschwörungstheoretikern unumstrittene Tatsache belegt doch wohl das die unbemerkte Sprengung des WTCs möglich ist, oder ?


Wäre es eine Sprengung gewesen, hätte es ein anderes Verhalten gegeben. Es war natürlich eine der neuen hochgeheimen Implosionsbomben, deshalb hat man keinerlei optischen Effekte einer Sprengung gesehen. Sie sind nicht auf dem neuesten belegten quasiwissenschaftlichem Stand der geheimen Verschwörungstheorien. _(Blödsinn Ende)
_
Es ist wirklich schlimm. der Bogen von Verschwörungstheoretikern und Rechtsradikalen schließt sich, weil beide Gruppen nicht in der Lage sind, Argumente zu verstehen und Manipulationen zu erkennen. Z.B. der Sprengmeister, der sagte, der WTC Einsturz entsprach einer Sprengung. Diese Leute werden viele Stunden interviewt und es werden dann wenige Wortfetzen zusammengeschnitten. Den Verschwörensfritzen reicht das als eindeutiger und endgültiger Beweis, jeder denkende Menschen schüttelt nur verständnislos den Kopf und unterläßt jede weitere Diskussion mit diesen Zeitdieben. Darum gähren diese immer weiter in ihrem Saft und ihrem Umfeld, was genau denselben Schlunz gebetsmühlenartig wiederholt.

Keine Ahnung, wie man diesen Menschen, die jeder wissenschaftlichen Diskussion abgeneigt sind, irgendwie helfen kann, in die Realität zu kommen. Stattdessen schreien sie Lügenpresse und sind gerade dabei, ein ganzes Bundesland zurück ins gesellschaftliche Mittelalter zu katapultieren.



Alreech schrieb:


> Auf einem Mittelaltermarkt neulich war z.B. ein  Schmied der behauptet hat das man mit einem Holzkohlfeuer Stahl so weit  erhitzen kann das er sich mühelos biegen lässt


Übrigens hat meine Familie den letzten Holzkohle betriebenen Hochofen Deutschlands  besessen. Mit Holzkohle lässt sich Gusseisen im Eutektikum sogar zum Schmelzen bringen.


----------



## Alreech (8. Oktober 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es ist wirklich schlimm. der Bogen von Verschwörungstheoretikern und Rechtsradikalen schließt sich, weil beide Gruppen nicht in der Lage sind, Argumente zu verstehen und Manipulationen zu erkennen. Z.B. der Sprengmeister, der sagte, der WTC Einsturz entsprach einer Sprengung. Diese Leute werden viele Stunden interviewt und es werden dann wenige Wortfetzen zusammengeschnitten. Den Verschwörensfritzen reicht das als eindeutiger und endgültiger Beweis, jeder denkende Menschen schüttelt nur verständnislos den Kopf und unterläßt jede weitere Diskussion mit diesen Zeitdieben. Darum gähren diese immer weiter in ihrem Saft und ihrem Umfeld, was genau denselben Schlunz gebetsmühlenartig wiederholt.


Nicht nur Verschwörungstheoretiker und Rechtsradikale arbeiten so. Bei den Linksradikalen sieht es nicht viel anders aus.
Zufälle gibt es keine, hinter allem steckt ein perfider Plan und eine kleine elitäre Gruppe zettelt für ihren Profit Kriege und Revolutionen an oder machen Freihandelsabkommen.
Manchmal erfinden sie auch Killerspiele um "unsere Kinder für ihre völkerrechts- und grundgesetzwidrigen Angriffskriege" zu verderben. 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, wie man diesen Menschen, die jeder wissenschaftlichen Diskussion abgeneigt sind, irgendwie helfen kann, in die Realität zu kommen. Stattdessen schreien sie Lügenpresse und sind gerade dabei, ein ganzes Bundesland zurück ins gesellschaftliche Mittelalter zu katapultieren.


Die sind schon in einer Realität, allerdings in einer anderen. Man kann sie eigentlich nur zu lolcows machen.


----------



## Klinge Xtream (8. Oktober 2016)

Werdet ihr dafür bezahlt, oder glaubt ihr das was ihr da sagt?
Mit Kampfbegriffen und Smileys umgehen könnt ihr ja.

Ich bin aber guter Dinge, denn es gibt noch Menschen mit Vernunft.
Kann man zum Teil übrigens hier finden: Kategorie:Vertreter einer Verschworungstheorie – Wikipedia


----------



## Seeefe (8. Oktober 2016)

Klinge Xtream schrieb:


> Ich bin aber guter Dinge, denn es gibt noch Menschen mit Vernunft.
> Kann man zum Teil übrigens hier finden: Kategorie:Vertreter einer Verschworungstheorie – Wikipedia



Willst du uns gerade tatsächlich erzählen, dass du Leute die den Holocaust leugnen, "Menschen mit Vernunft" nennst?


----------



## Klinge Xtream (8. Oktober 2016)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Willst du uns gerade tatsächlich erzählen, dass du Leute die den Holocaust leugnen, "Menschen mit Vernunft" nennst?



Nö, willst du es mir denn unterstellen?

Ich dachte eher an Daniele Ganser, nicht aber an Axel Stoll. Damit sollte alles gesagt sein.

Schaut mal in mein Profil unter Interessen! Die Jungs hauen sich auch gern gegenseitig für ihren Schmarrn auf die Schultern.


----------



## Seeefe (8. Oktober 2016)

Dann solltest du vielleicht etwas mehr Wörter benutzen und dementsprechend genauer kennzeichnen, was uns der Link sagen soll. So wie oben, bin ich davon ausgegangen, dass du das so siehst, ja. 

Und Axel Stoll, ein Mensch mit Vernunft? Ich würde eher sagen, ein Mensch mit der Anlage witzig zu sein. Hab schon teilweise gut gelacht, bei seinen Aussagen über das übernatürliche


----------



## Alreech (8. Oktober 2016)

Klinge Xtream schrieb:


> Werdet ihr dafür bezahlt, oder glaubt ihr das was ihr da sagt?


Natürlich, was sonst ?
Probier es mal aus, Du wirst dich wundern wie sich dein Kontostand und dein Erfolg bei Frauen ändert !


----------



## Grestorn (8. Oktober 2016)

Ja, ich muss schon lange nicht mehr arbeiten. Einfach VT leugnen und "widerlegen" in den Foren reicht locker aus, um extrem bequem und luxeriös zu leben!


----------



## der-sack88 (8. Oktober 2016)

Ich gehe auch immer zu Antifa-Demos, da gibts ein nettes Sümmchen vom Staat für. Und auf den Youtube-Kanälen in Richtung staatenlos.info schreibe ich auch was das Zeug hält, das gibt einen extra Bonus pro Beitrag. Stichwort 00 WC Fresh. An alle Schlafschafe: the eagle has fallen!

Die VTler sind momentan zwar immer stärker in der Öffentlichkeit vertreten, siehe Fitzek oder Staat Ur, aber außer für diejenigen, die unmittelbar mit den Psychos zu tun haben, sind die ja noch harmlos. Der Verfassungsschutz hält sie ja auch für "harmlos, weil beknackt". Blöd nur, dass die mit ihrem endlosen analogen Spam für die übrigen Beteiligten so unfassbar viel Arbeit bedeuten... was ließe sich an Steuergeldern sparen, wenn die wenigen dutzend Reichsdeppen mit ihren Fluten an pseudooffiziellem Papierkram nicht tausende Beamte im Alleingang beschäftigen würden!

Mich unterhalten diese Typen aber prächtig. Ganz vorne dabei ist mein momentaner Favorit Rüdiger Klasen/Hoffmann von staatenlos.info, aber auch der gute Majo aka MHK, der ja auch schon in diversen Propagandasendungen der BRiD GmbH zu sehen war oder der TTA wissen immer wieder mit neuen Perlen der rechtsextremen Realitätsverweigerung zu unterhalten. Vom Axel kann man ja keine neuen Machwerke mehr erwarten, rip in peace. Möge er auf Aldebaran seinen Frieden gefunden haben!
Immer, wenn die anfangen, ihren Schwachsinn über Youtube oder so zu verbreiten wirds lustig.

Aber hat das wirklich was mit einer "neuen Weltordnung" zu tun? Sicher, mit dem Gefasel über die Chemtrails wollen die schon darauf hinaus, dass mithilfe dieser in irgendeiner Art und Weise etwas an der aktuellen Weltordnung geändert werden soll, aber die aktuelle lehnen die ja genau so ab. Und die durch die VTler erhoffte Erlösung durch den Einmarsch der Russen ist Gott sei dank noch in weiter Ferne. Tja, wenn einem weder ein Adolf noch ein Axel vorschreibt, was man zu denken hat fantasiert man sich eben ein eigenes Weltbild zusammen und kombiniert dabei die allseits bekannten Versatzstücke "Chemtrails", "911", "Mondlandung", "Reptiloiden" usw. einfach etwas anders als die anderen VTler und behauptet dann, der einzige zu sein, der die Wahrheit spricht.


----------



## Cleriker (9. Oktober 2016)

Wow, da guckt man mal wieder Inden Thread und das erste was man sieht sind zwei Seiten intellektuellen Verfalls. 
Da wird dann einfach mal Jeder mit anderer Meinung mit Rechtsradikalen über einen Haufen geworfen, denn das ist ja ok. Wer eh anderer Meinung ist, dem kann man ohne Verstand alles an den Kopf werfen, oder?
Unglaublich! 

Aber hey, ich kann euch schon verstehen. Erst die Tage hat einer dieser VTler versucht mir weiß zu machen, dass Hersteller von Produkten diese nur für bestimmte Anforderungen bauen und alles was darüber hinaus belastet wird, nachgeben soll. Unglaublich so etwas. Dabei weiß man doch dass die Unternehmen in erster Linie an unserem Kundenwohl und nicht am Gewinn interessiert sind. Selbst VW hat der angeführt. Das muss man sich mal vorstellen. Gerade dieses transparente, ehrliche und selbstlose Unternehmen. Allein der Name sagt es doch deutlich. Volkswagen sind Fahrzeuge die ausschließlich mit Strom aus erneuerbaren Energien gefertigt werden, maximalen Netzwert, maximale Nutzdauer, sowie Effizienz und das absolute Minimum an Schadstoffausstoß bei gleichzeitig minimalem Preis bieten. Da auch nur auf die Idee zu kommen, es könnte irgendetwas abweichen ist geradezu lächerlich. Ich hab ihm vorgeschlagen dass VW doch eine Studie im eigenen Unternehmen durchführen könne um dies zu belegen, da meint der doch echt dass das Ergebnis fraglich sein könnte! Immer diese dummen Verschwörungen...


----------



## Grestorn (9. Oktober 2016)

Sorry, Cleriker, aber absolut bekannte und offensichtliche Geschäftsgebaren in der Industrie (und des Menschen ganz allgemein übrigens) mit VT in einen Hut zu werfen, um damit VT zu erklären und glaubwürdiger zu machen... das geht mal gar nicht.


----------



## Cleriker (9. Oktober 2016)

Bist du auch der Meinung, dass z.B. im kalten Krieg nie etwas von Regierungen/Geheimdiensten unternommen wurde, was nicht komplett transparent war für die Öffentlichkeit? Glaubst du auch dass Politiker nicht ab und an Entscheidungen treffen, die ihnen ganz persönlichen z.B. durch "besonders private Zuschüsse" von anderen diktiert werden? 
Denn nur wenn du all dies begründet ausschließen kannst, kannst du dies auch für die US-Regierung annehmen. 
Stell dir mal vor jemand hat damals irgendetwas mit der vermeintlichen Sprengung zu tun gehabt und so wie ihm aufgetragen, die Beweise vernichtet. Diese Person entschließt sich nun doch die Wahrheit zu verkünden, Beweise hat er aber nicht mehr und nun trifft er auf den letzten beiden Seiten auf die die hier so herablassend gepostet haben. Ihr würdet ihn einfach als VTler abstempeln, ganz egal ob er genau weiß was er getan hat.

Das von mir gewählte Beispiel war übrigens bewusst gewählt und trifft den Nagel auf den Kopf. Gerade der/die IntUse. hier, lässt doch nur offiziell bestätigte und wissenschaftlich belegte Daten zu. Ja warum war das denn ein Skandal? Weil vorher offiziell alles korrekt lief. Es gab keine offiziellen Dokumente die das Gegenteil bewiesen und damit war alles Rosa, jahrelang. 

Erzähl mal jemandem die Autoindustrie würde Subventionen vom Staat abgreifen und sich bis dahin nicht genug um Forschung und Entwicklung bemühen, gerade wenn es um das Thema Elektromobilität geht. Da wird jeder sofort zustimmen. Beweis das aber mal! Geht nicht? Also ist es wohl doch so, dass sie alles nur erdenkliche tun um uns voran zu bringen und das Auto der Zukunft für jedermann zu bezahlbaren Preisen zu bringen. Sagst du das, würde dich jeder auslachen, aber Beweis das mal anhand von echten Unterlagen die Natürlich auch alle Entwicklungsdaten und Konten von VW anführen.
Die offizielle Untersuchung zu 9/11 verhält sich ebenso. Ist auch nur ein Schutteil oder der gleichen nicht sofort der Welt und damit auch Gegnern wie Russen und Koreanern zugänglich gewesen um eventuelle Beweise zu sichten, ist das alles nicht mehr transparent und von keiner Seite zu 100% nachzuvollziehen. Das ist der Punkt der mich am meisten stört. Der Regierung dort wird von den VTlern vorgeworfen ihre Finger im Spiel gehabt zu haben. Wer hat die Trümmer aufbewahrt und lange unter Verschluss vor der Welt gehalten? Wer hat entschieden wer Beweise sichten darf? Wer hat entschieden wer die Ergebnisse des Berichts kobtrolliert? Die Angeklagte! Das gäbe es bei keinem Gerichtfall sonst auf der Welt. Mord ohne Zeugen und der Angeklagte darf entscheiden wer Fingerabdrücke nimmt, wer in der Aserwartenkammer arbeitet, welche Beweise zugelassen werden und welcher Richter vorsitzt. 

Ich Habs ja schon etliche Male gesagt: Ich gehöre keiner Seite an, weil ich denke dass man aus diesen genannten Gründen unmöglich eine ehrliche Aussage treffen kann. Für mich hat keine der beiden Seiten Recht. Der einen wird allerdings Dummheit und beschränkte Wahrnehmung vorgeworfen von Menschen, die nicht akzeptieren wollen, dass es durchaus eine "Möglichkeit"gegeben haben könnte. Wenn jemand mit Scheuklappen herum läuft, dann beide. Der eine auf der Innenseite der andere außen. Nehmen tut sich das nichts. Für mich bleibt da nur das moralische und soziale Verhalten übrig und da beckleckert sich eine Seite nicht gerade mit Ruhm. Ausgerechnet die, die anderen Fehlverhalten vorwirft.


----------



## flotus1 (9. Oktober 2016)

Auch ein VT-Klassiker: unterstellen dass jemand der eine spezielle VT nicht für voll nimmt grundsätzlich naiv ist und behaupten würde es hätte nie Verschwörungen gegeben. Sehr dünn und durchschaubar. Versuchs nochmal.


----------



## Grestorn (9. Oktober 2016)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Bist du auch der Meinung, dass z.B. im kalten Krieg nie etwas von Regierungen/Geheimdiensten unternommen wurde, was nicht komplett transparent war für die Öffentlichkeit?


Natürlich nicht. Aber das ist auch nicht das, was VT ausmacht. Die Arbeit von Geheimdiensten, dass Länder auspioniert werden, dass Kriege angezettelt werden, Diktatoren gestützt und entmachtet werden... all das ist bekannt und absolut keine Verschwörung sondern daily business. 

All diese Dinge haben auch gemeinsam, dass es die Leute, die es machen, auch in größerer Zahl, nicht vor Gewissenskonflikte stellt. Noch dazu ist die Zahl der Eingeweihten eher klein. Und am Ende ist das auch alles ans Tageslicht gekommen - für Insider auch bereits zu allen Zeiten. 

Und all das gilt für die heute üblichen VT eben nicht. Abgesehen von ihrer Absurdität was die berühmtesten (9/11, Chemtrails, Mondlandung...) angeht. 

Du verwechselst die üblichen Missstände, Korruptionen, Egoismen, Machtgelüste, die es überall auf der Welt gibt, mit haarsträubenden VT. Das halte ich für gefährlich. Denn nur, weil man weiß, dass es das übelste im Menschen gibt, kann man das nicht einfach dazu missbrauchen, alles damit erklären, egal wie widerlogisch und -sinnig es ist.


----------



## Klinge Xtream (9. Oktober 2016)

Manch einem kann man nicht mehr helfen. Evtl. stumpft man im Alter ab?

Wer 9/11 als absurd abtut, wird wohl die 9/11 Wahrheitbewegung auch als ein Haufen "Spinner" abtun, richtig?

Btw.: Für gefährlich halte ich es, wenn man Verschwörungen als lächerlich ansieht und Verschwörer damit durchkommen.
Sicherlich gibt es unter all den "VT" auch Spinnerei. Das sollte die Sicht auf die wahren Verschwörungen jedoch nicht vernebeln.
Ob man sich mit der Thematik beschäftigen will oder nicht, das muss jeder für sich entscheiden.
Diffamierende und denunzierende "Leute" braucht es in diesem Thread mMn nicht.


----------



## Threshold (9. Oktober 2016)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Bist du auch der Meinung, dass z.B. im kalten Krieg nie etwas von Regierungen/Geheimdiensten unternommen wurde, was nicht komplett transparent war für die Öffentlichkeit? Glaubst du auch dass Politiker nicht ab und an Entscheidungen treffen, die ihnen ganz persönlichen z.B. durch "besonders private Zuschüsse" von anderen diktiert werden?



Da passt das Beispiel Dirk Niebel.
Der hat sich als Minister unter Merkel immer für irgendwelche Sachen interessiert, aber nie für das, was ein Minister für wirtschaftliche Zusammenarbeit so macht. 
Er hat meines Erachtens Kontakte geknüpft.
Nach dem Regierungswechsel ist er zu Rheinmetall gegangen -- einem Rüstungskonzern.

Das hat aber alles nichts mit Verschwörungen zu tun, das ist das normale Geschäft. 
Der Ex Außenminister der Grünen, Fischer, hält heute Vorträge für die chemische Industrie und für die Automobil Industrie und ist Berater von Siemens. Die hätten den nie engagiert, wenn er die Kontakte nicht hätte, die er als Außenminister geknüpft hatte.


----------



## Amon (9. Oktober 2016)

Der Herr Niebel war Minister für Entwicklungshilfe und nebenher Teppich Schmuggler. 😉

Sent from the Sombrero Galaxy with Samsung Galaxy S6 and Tapatalk


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. Oktober 2016)

Klinge Xtream schrieb:


> Wer 9/11 als absurd abtut, wird wohl die 9/11 Wahrheitbewegung auch als ein Haufen "Spinner" abtun, richtig?


Es ist nicht absurd. Es sind ganz real Flugzeuge entführt worden, in einen Hochhaus-
komplex gesteuert worden und dieser ist in Folge eingestürzt. Das ist alles andere 
als absurd, sondern ein großes Drama.

Wären es Spinner, wäre es nicht schlimm, weil "Spinner" wie Axel Stoll ungefährlich 
sind. Ihm Rahmen der Verschwörungsfanatiker finden sich ganz andere Struktueren
und es finden sich Menschen, die nicht einfach nur Dummeszeug erzählen, sondern
mit diesem Müll massiv auftreten und im schlimmsten Fall eine Gegenaufklärung
einläuten werden.

- Die Mondlandungsverschwörung war noch witzig und die "Truther" machten sich 
nur erkennbar lächerlich mit ihrem Unwissen und ihrem Nichtverstehen einfachster
physikalischer Zusammenhänge (_"Die Fahne wackelte"_)

- Die Chemtrails sind ebenso extrem belustigend, aber das Weltbild dahinter ist
 dramatisch und Chemtrailjünger kann man prinzipiell  nicht mehr ohne weiteres in 
ein normales Leben zurückbringen. Dazu würden langjährige Therapien notwendig, 
um die Ängste und den Vertrauensverlust dieser Menschen zu ergründen und ihnen
zu helfen, sich in der realen Welt zurecht zu finden.

- Die Klimawandelleugner sind fast schon eine eigene große Verschwörung, natürlich
sind sie es nicht, weil es nur ein Haufen Dummschwätzer ist, schaut man sich z.B. das 
leicht zu widerlegende Paper eines bekannten emiritierten Physik Profs aus Braunschweig
an. Schaut man auf Eike, kann man nur mit dem Kopf schütteln, schaut man auf die
"Analyse" der geraubten Mails durch die Verschwörungsdeppen (_"Er hat Trick gesagt, 
er hat Trick gesagt, er hat Trick gesagt!"_) dann ist es eine Hexenjagd.

- Geht es um das WTC werden die verbindenden Strukturen von Rechtsextremismus
und Verschwörungsdeppen deutlich. Sie sind eine Erhlärung für die Stärke der AfD.
Aber der Zusammenhang ist noch in wissenschaftlicher Klärung und nicht eindeutig.

War diese Kurzzusammenfassung für Dich deutlich genug, und soll ich es Dir
dezidiert erklären, wo das Problem von wissenschaftfreien bis wissenschafts-
feindlichen Zeitgenossen ist, die sich anmaßen, wissenschaftliche Ergebnisse zu
"interpretieren"?


----------



## -Shorty- (9. Oktober 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> - Geht es um das WTC werden die verbindenden Strukturen von Rechtsexteimismus
> und Verschwörungsdeppen deutlich



Ja erklär mal. Den Rest deines Posts bitte nicht.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. Oktober 2016)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Ja erklär mal. Den Rest deines Posts bitte nicht.


Zum Einlesen in das Thema hilft dieser Artikel. Es geht um den fruchtbaren Boden, 
auf den Verschwörungstheorien bei bildungsfernen Rechtsdeppen treffen. 

_"... Verschwörungstheorien haben Konjunktur, sind aber kein genuin  rechtsextremes Phänomen. Bei Rechtsextremen funktionieren sie aber sehr  gut. ..."
_Verschworungstheorien | bpb


----------



## -Shorty- (9. Oktober 2016)

Ziemlicher Mumpitz, die Sachlage zum 9.11 kann ich mir auch ohne irgendwelchen politischen Zusammenhang anschauen und Zweifel am Geschehen haben. Mir doch egal wem da was nützt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. Oktober 2016)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Ziemlicher Mumpitz, die Sachlage zum 9.11 kann ich mir auch ohne irgendwelchen politischen Zusammenhang anschauen und Zweifel am Geschehen haben. Mir doch egal wem da was nützt.


Rechtsextremer => vermutlich auch Verschwörungsdepp (das sagte ich)
Es impliziert aber nicht:
Verschwörungsdepp => Rechtsradikaler (dieser Schluss ist nicht gegeben)

Es geht um notwendige soziale Strukturen, in denen Verschwörungstheorien 
verstärkt geglaubt werden. Es geht doch nicht ums kritische Hinterfragen. 
Denkbar ist viel und alle Optionen zu bewerten, ist das Eine, Das Andere ist,
wie man Ergebnisse interpretiert und welche Varianten man für wahrscheinlich
hält.

Der WTC Einstürz war natürlich nur durch die "himmlichen Reiter" zu erklären.
Das ist doch eindeutig, oder?


----------



## Threshold (9. Oktober 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Rechtsextremer => vermutlich auch Verschwörungsdepp (das sagte ich)



Finde ich auch.
Die meisten "Nationalisten" sind auch Klimawandel Leugner. Sieht man gut an der AFD und Donnie Trump.


----------



## -Shorty- (9. Oktober 2016)

Es ging doch um "verbindende Strukturen", also wie denn jetzt? Sehe da höchstens "Trittbrettfahrer" von der Sorte "Todesstrafe für Kinderschänder".


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. Oktober 2016)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> ... "verbindende Strukturen"...


Verbindende Strukturen nicht bezogen auch Verbindungen unter den Menschen, sondern verbindend, was die Schlichtheit der Gedanken und deren Strukturen angeht. Die Rattenfänger fischen bei beide  Themen in derselben Gruppe. Der erste Schritt der kognitiven Einschränkung betrifft eine große Anzahl der Verschwörungsfritzen, hat man den zweite Schritt der totalen Verblödung erreicht, reicht es zusätzlich auch noch zum Mitgrölen bei den Rechtsradikalen. Um es etwas "böse" auszudrücken. 

Ich habe bis heute z.B. nicht verstanden, warum man, wenn man als böse Regierung ein WTC vernichten will und das nachweislich mit Flugzeugen funktioniert, immer noch parallel Mikrotermiten im Gebäuse aussetzte und eine A-Bombe im Keller explodieren lässt, die mit der grandiosen Eigenschaft einer teleportierten linearen Energiekonzentration in den obersten Stockwerken arbeitet. Darüber kann man einfach nur lachen. Nicht zum Lachen sind aber die Opfer, die von den Verschwörungsfritzen zu tiefst verhöhnt werden, und in der Tat die Möglichkeit, ob es und in wie weit Mitwisserschaft der US-Geheimdienste gab. Das würde ich niemals ausschließen, ob sie mit ihren vielen Spionen gar mit organisiert haben, auch das würde ich niemals ausschließen. Aber der absurde Annahme, das Gebäude wurde gesprengt oder "Mikrotermiten zerschweißt" ist hanebüchener Blödsinn.

 Genauso wie ich mir gut vorstellen kann, dass die Kölner Polizei in der Silvesternacht bewußt nichts gemacht hat und bewußt mehrfach angebotene Hilfe einer Duisburger Hundertschaft ablehnte, damit die Situation eskalierte. Ich stelle mir gerade vor, man ließe 1000 Donald Trumps auf 1000 Frauen los und würde als Polizei daneben stehen, aber nicht eingreifen. Gar nicht auszudenken, was passiert, wenn man kleine Wichte ohne Kontrolle lässt. Aber darum war die Polizei natürlich nicht der Täter und niemand konnte vorher absehen, was genau und wie sich entwickeln wird. Das ist der Unterschied zwischen fahrlässig und Vorsatz. Genauso war die Admineralität in Pearl Harbor, so sie vorher wirklich um einen drohenden Angriff und dessengenauem Termin wusste, nicht für diesen verantwortlich, ebenso, wie die amerikanische Regierung zusammen mit den ganzen Beteiligten _"jüdisch-freimaurerischen-kapitalistischen-Bilderberger-Neuschwabenländlern"_ nicht in den Flugzeugen saß und aktiv das WTC zum Einsturz brachte.


----------



## Grestorn (9. Oktober 2016)

Ich fürchte, die Silvesternacht war schlicht Inkompetenz der Verantwortlichen. Zu denken, man hätte sich absichtlich zurückgehalten (wozu? Um den Fremdenhass zu schüren?) klingt mir wieder absolut nach zu viel nach Masterplan.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. Oktober 2016)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Ich fürchte, die Silvesternacht war schlicht Inkompetenz der Verantwortlichen. Zu denken, man hätte sich absichtlich zurückgehalten (wozu? Um den Fremdenhass zu schüren?) klingt mir wieder absolut nach zu viel nach Masterplan.


Vermutlich war es Inkompetenz. Aber die Polizei wird seit Jahrzehnten immer kürzer gehalten, was Geldmittel und juristische Unterstützung angeht. Darum ist es denkbar, dass einige oder eine Führungspersonen eine Art Exempel statuieren wollten, wie es ohne Polizei aussehen würde. Wenn es geplant war, oder zumindest billigend in Kauf genommen, hätte der zurückhaltende und Hilfe verzögert gebende Polzeipräsident sein Ziel erreicht. Die Polizei bekommt aktuell erheblich mehr Mittel. Es sollte auch nur als Beispiel dienen, um den Unterschied zwischen einer direkten organisierenden Beteiligung und einer billigenden Gewährung zu zeigen. Vermutlich war es Inkompetenz, und eine schlichte Fehleinschätzung, aber genau wie ich es formulierte, sollte es zeigen, wie schnell sich Verschwörungstheorien bilden können. Der Verschwörungsfritze würde jetzt aber beginnen, einzelne Fakten losgelöst vom Ganzen aufzuzeigen und daraus eine Geschichte zu spinnen. Dazu reichen dann ein paar blödsinnige Zeugen, die irgendwas behaupten....


----------



## Grestorn (9. Oktober 2016)

Hm. Durchaus denkbar. Wenn auch sehr zynisch. Es hätte ja durchaus mehr passieren können. Aber Du könntest recht haben.


----------



## Cleriker (10. Oktober 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> . Um es etwas "böse" auszudrücken.



Wie es mir gerade hochkommt...
Der korrekte Wortlaut wäre: um es so wie auf deinem konstanten Niveau auszudrücken. Ob "Rechtsdeppen", oder Verschwörung'sfritzen", du steckst Menschen nicht nur in Schubladen voll Vorverurteilungen, du maßt dir auch noch an zu bestimmen wer dumm ist und wer nicht. Vor rund 75 Jahren haben deine "Rechtsdeppen" sich auch dazu befähigt. Zusammen mit der Theorie dass Homophobie oft ein Zeichen verkappter Homosexualität ist, sagt das viel über dich und vor allem deine scheinbar nicht existenten Sozialkompetenzen aus. Wie kann jemand vordergründig versuchen wissenschaftliche Arbeitsweisen zu vertreten und dann so etwas vom Stapel lassen? Danke dir, dass du mir den Wochenstart direkt versaut hast. 

PS: Genau dieses Verhalten überdeckt deine Ansonsten mehrheitlich guten Argumente und erzeugt Stärke Ablehnung und Desinteresse an deinen Ausführungen. Wärst du wirklich in der Lage zu beurteilen wer dumm ist und wer nicht, das würde sicherlich ganz oben auf deiner "pro dumm" Liste stehen.


----------



## Grestorn (10. Oktober 2016)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Zusammen mit der Theorie dass Homophobie oft ein Zeichen verkappter Homosexualität ist



Das ist keine Theorie sondern Tatsache (es ist *oft* aber natürlich nicht _*immer*_ so). Wieso ich das weiß? Nun ja, x-fache persönliche Erfahrung...

Dass Dein Posting leider mal wieder sehr persönlich gegen eine Person hier schießt, und das ohne Grund, ist sehr schade. Ich weiß bei Dir immer nicht, wie ich Dich einordnen soll. Vernünftige Postings werden immer wieder durch geradezu extremistische Postings in den Schatten gestellt.


----------



## Cleriker (10. Oktober 2016)

Weil es mir mit ihr genau so geht, habe ich diesen Post an sie gerichtet. An dich dann mal die Frage, die sie so gern an die von ihr als VTler einsortierten User richtet: Wissenschaftliche Belege, am besten aus Fachliteratur?
Denn persönliche Erfahrungen sind (wie wir alle selbst ja wissen) immer subjektiv.


----------



## Grestorn (10. Oktober 2016)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Denn persönliche Erfahrungen sind (wie wir alle selbst ja wissen) immer subjektiv.



Die Aussage, dass es "oft" so ist, lässt sich durchaus belegen, denn es ist einfach oft so. Auch in den Medien hört man das nicht gerade selten und das ist nur die Spitze des Eisbergs. 

Wenn Du im Internet nach schwulen One-Night-Stands suchst, was denkst Du, wie unglaublich oft Du mit solchen Menschen zu tun hast?


----------



## Cleriker (10. Oktober 2016)

Bei so einer Suche hätte ich eigentlich überhaupt keinen Kontakt mit diesem Problem gerechnet. Denn warum sollte jemand der es nicht mag, sich dort aufhalten? (Das meinte ich in der pm) mir fällt dieser Gedanke schwer. Andererseits ist es hier bei uns ja das gleiche Phänomen. In den Grafikkartenthreads. Für mich einfach nicht nachvollziehbar.
Schade, dass das so schwer zu sein scheint.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. Oktober 2016)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Wie es mir gerade hochkommt....


Hallo Cleriker,

wenn Du Dich von mir beleidigt  fühltest, entschuldige ich mich ganz herzlich, weil ich Deine Beiträge gerne lese. Ich hatte es extra so formuliert, dass sich niemand hier aus dem Forum persönlich angegriffen fühlen sollte. Sagt man z.B. _"Unter Fussball Fanatikern sind viele Gewaltbereite (besser in diesem Kontext: aggressive Deppen)" _dann heißt es nicht, dass jeder Fussballfan mit Baseballschläger auf Menschenjagd geht und es ist keineswegs ein Angriff auf bekennde Fussballliebhaber. Darum unterscheide ich sprachlich gerne die "Fans" in die Untergruppe der Fanatiker und jener der Liebhaber.

Und genauso ist es mit den beiden Themen Verschwörungstheorie und Rechtsradikalismus gemeint. Ich führe die Untergruppen _"Verschwörungsdeppen" _und_ "Rechtsdeppen" _ein, ohne diese Gruppen näher zu definieren, wie groß sie sind und ab wann man vom kritischen Hinterfrager zum stumpfen VTler wird. Ich  halte die Gruppe der "Deppen" innerhalb der VTler und AfD aber für relativ mächtig, das sollte aus dem Kontext meiner Beiträge heraus zu lesen sein. 

Alle, die hier diskutieren, unterschieden sich erheblich vom üblichem Dünnschiß, den man aus diesen Kreisen in ihren speziellen Foren zu dem Thema ließt. Ich habe doch eine Erklärung für meine grobe Bewertung Stück für Stück mitgeliefert. Es begann bei den Mondlandungsverschwörern mit eklatantem Unwissen zur Physik, ging in den Chemtrails zusätzlich mit massiven Unwissen der Psychologie von Menschen und deren Gruppenverhalten weiter und gipfelt im Theme WTC in unerträglichem Blödsinn. 

Das schließt doch extra, wie ich weiter schrieb, ein kritisches Hinterfragen zu Hintergründen, Mitwisserschaft etc. nicht aus. Aber dieses absurde Suchen nach anderen Gründen als Ursache der Gebäudeeinstürze ist völlig überflüssig. Es ist wie das einfallende Kartenhaus, weil jemand zu ungeschickt die Karten berührte und die VTLer schwafeln von verhimmlichtem Erdbeben, Schallkanonenen und sich selbstauflösenden Spielkarten, weil ein Kartenhaus bekanntlich niemals durch Berührung  einstürzen würde.

Ich hoffe, so Du Dich angegriffen fühltest und Dich in einen Topf mit einer ganz anderen Klientel geworfen sahst, dass Du meine Entschuldigung annimmst.


----------



## Grestorn (10. Oktober 2016)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Bei so einer Suche hätte ich eigentlich überhaupt keinen Kontakt mit diesem Problem gerechnet. Denn warum sollte jemand der es nicht mag, sich dort aufhalten?



Das ist zwar furchtbar off topic, aber ich antworte doch gerne darauf. 

Es gibt ja nicht "*den* schwulen Homophoben". Angefangen von demjenigen, der seine Sexualität völlig vergräbt (und dann Priester wird und hoffentlich seine unterdrückte Sexualität nie ausbricht) über denjenigen, der ein Doppelleben führt (mit Ehe und Familie und der dann regelmäßig anonymen schwulen Sex in der Klappe oder im Netz hat) bis zum extrem-Homophobiker, der sich vor allen Schwulen und ganz besonders sich selbst ekelt, Schwule (und seine eigene Sexualität) deswegen leidenschaftlich hasst, verabscheut und aufs Messer bekämpft - und trotzdem immer wieder von seinem eigenen Trieb überrannt wird, nur um sich noch mehr in (Selbst-)Ekel und -hass zu verstricken. 

Und leider findest Du solche Menschen zu einer erschreckend großen Zahl überall dort, wo schwule Männer nach anonymen Sex suchen. 

Letztlich nur eine Folge dessen, dass viel zu viele Menschen immer noch in ihrer Kindheit und Jugend eingetrichtert bekommen, dass Sex grundsätzlich schon etwas schmutziges und schlechtes ist, schwuler Sex aber völlig abartig und böse ist. 



Cleriker schrieb:


> (Das meinte ich in der pm) mir fällt dieser Gedanke schwer. Andererseits ist es hier bei uns ja das gleiche Phänomen. In den Grafikkartenthreads. Für mich einfach nicht nachvollziehbar.
> Schade, dass das so schwer zu sein scheint.


Ich sag ja, alle NVidia-Nutzer sind schwul. Oder waren das die AMDler? Mensch, dann wär ich ja vom falschen Ufer...


----------



## Alreech (10. Oktober 2016)

Ach, da gibt's noch mehr Punkte bei denen man eigentlich ins stolpern kommen sollte:


interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich habe bis heute z.B. nicht verstanden, warum man, wenn man als böse Regierung ein WTC vernichten will und das nachweislich mit Flugzeugen funktioniert.


Wieso braucht die Regierung ein kaputtes WTC als Kriegsgrund ?
Es hätte genügend andere Anlässe für einen Krieg gegeben, z.B. die 200 Toten Kenianer nach dem Anschlag auf die dortige Botschaft.

Und wieso bekommen es die Amis eigentlich nie auf die Reihe ihre geheimen Ziele zu verwirklichen ?
Japan in einen Krieg verwickeln um die Konkurrenz auszuschalten ? Japanische Autos und Kameras sind auf einmal besser und billger als Amiprodukte...
Das Öl das sie sich im Irak 1990 unter den Nagel reissen wollten ? Bis 2006 reduzierte Förderung...
Die Ölquellen vor Somalia ? Dort wird immer noch nicht gebohrt, dafür gibts Piraten die Frachter und Tanker überfallen.
Die Pipeline über den Balkan wegen dem der Kosovokrieg 1999 angezettelt wurde ? Bis heute nicht gebaut, das gleiche gilt für die Pipeline durch Afghanistan.

Irgendwie machen die Amis total komplizierte Pläne, bei denen am Ende doch nichts rauskommt. 
Und das soll eine NWO sein die alles kontrolliert ? lol.
Wobei das natürlich auf die Reptlienmenschen hindeutet, kein Jude oder Freimaurer wäre so menschugge 

Schauen wir uns mal den Irakkrieg 1990 an:
Saddam ist sauer weil Kuwait ihm das Öl abpumpt. 
Saddam verkauft mehr Öl als die OPEC eigentlich erlaubt (was auch die Saudis und Kuwait machen) um die Schulden des Iraks zu bezahlen.
Schulden hat der Irak bei den Russen (für Waffen) bei den Europäern (für Maschinen), in Kuwait und Saudi Arabien und bei den Amis.

Wie bekommt man in dieser Situation als Ami an das Öl/die Kohle ?
1. mit einem komplexen Manöver den Irak dazu bringen in Kuwait einzumarschieren, obwohl der das natürlich gar nicht will...  
2. deswegen Sanktionen verhängen und zusehen wie die Ölförderung im Irak und Kuwait zusammenbricht...
3. einen Krieg führen bei dem Förderanlagen und Infrastruktur zu Bruch gehen und dem Irak danach verbieten Öl zu verkaufen,...
4. ???
5. Profit !



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Genauso war die Admineralität in Pearl Harbor, so sie vorher wirklich um einen drohenden Angriff und dessengenauem Termin wusste, nicht für diesen verantwortlich, ebenso, wie die amerikanische Regierung zusammen mit den ganzen Beteiligten _"jüdisch-freimaurerischen-kapitalistischen-Bilderberger-Neuschwabenländlern"_ nicht in den Flugzeugen saß und aktiv das WTC zum Einsturz brachte.


Und natürlich nutzen sie diese Info nicht um die Japse in eine Falle fliegen zu lassen...
Alle Schoten dicht, alle Posten besetzt, Flak schußbereit...
Und dann von den Trägern die man vorher in Sicherheit gebracht hat ein Schlag mit Torpedobombern gegen die japanische Flotte...


----------



## Rasha (16. Oktober 2016)

Mhmm ich hab mir das Video auch angeschaut und ich finde, man sollte echt mal darüber nachdenken, was da so gesagt wird. 

Das Geld die Welt regiert lernt man schon von kleinauf und was spricht gegen die Behauptungen im Video? Ein Beispiel ist doch der Irakkrieg nach 9/11 - jeder wußte es, dass die Amis nur das Öl wollten und keiner hat es öffentlich wirklich mal angesprochen. Die, die das taten wurden ganz schnell abgesägt. Dann die Finanzkrise 2008, wo die DB fast bankrott gegangen wäre und später gab es den Beschluss, dass die Banken ihre Regelungen selbst treffen können... Oder auch zurzeit die Außenpolitik von der deutschen Regierung. Einerseits wird die Bevölkerung weiter vertröstet/belogen (vorallem vor den Wahlen) und andererseits wird sowas wie Ceta erlaubt (in Österreich haben sich 92% der Parteien dagegen ausgesprochen, zugestimmt haben die dann trotzdem). Natürlich winkt die Bundesregierung dann auch TTIP durch und dann haben wir den Salat. Oder eben auch die massiven Berichte über Geldfunde von Flüchtigen (und deren Abgabe bei den Behörden), was sich später als Falschmeldung herausstellte, aber von den Bürgern erstmal als Zustimmung für die Flüchtigen aufgenommen wurde. Das nenn ich mal durchaus Manipulation.

Durch die Digitalisierung und die bargeldlose Zahlung (welche immer mehr im Kommen ist, auch in Deutschland) werden wir zukünftig auch für den Schlammassel der Banken bezahlen dürfen. Denn man wird nicht mehr so an das Geld auf dem Konto rankommen und es abheben können. Wenn man das mal weiterspinnt, wird man sehen, dass der Mittelstand weiter und weiter verarmen wird. Die Schere zwischen Arm und Reich öffnet sich jetzt schon immer weiter.


Und ja, ich bin wütend über die ganze dampfende Kacke, was da passiert. Das stufe ich teilweiße sogar als Zukunftssorgen ein - vielleicht nicht mehr so stark für uns, aber die nachfolgende Generation wirds voll treffen Die Kriege ums Wasser werden kommen, zusammen mit den Flüchtlingen aus Afrika 2050 rum. Hoffentlich lernen wir aus den kommenden Katastrophen...

Harald Lesch | Die Welt in 100 Jahren - YouTube

Er spricht, das denke ich zumindest, die Wahrheit endlich mal aus. Und das ist auch genau das, was mein Instinkt mir schon seit Jahren sagt.. :/


----------



## -Ultima- (24. Oktober 2016)

Neue Weltordnung, NWO oder Globalisierung...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=h0qdbsE3Jqo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. Oktober 2016)

-Ultima- schrieb:


> Neue Weltordnung, NWO oder Globalisierung...


Jetzt habe ich mir wirklich mal ein Youtube Video angeschaut, aber der Protagonist war es wert.
Trotzdem stellt sich mir die Frage, welche dieser Informationen Du nicht kanntest? Es war, sobald 
es um naturwissenschaft ging, etwas schwammig, aber gut, ein Historiker  Linguist muss das nicht 
genauer verstehen.

Mein Gott, wie schön hätte die Welt werden können, wenn Bernie Sanders gewählt worden wäre.


----------



## Leob12 (24. Oktober 2016)

Chomsky ist doch kein Historiker, sondern Linguistiker.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. Oktober 2016)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Chomsky ist doch kein Historiker, sondern Linguistiker.


Das war ganz am Anfang, dass habe ich nach 50min doch wieder vergessen .... Is ja schon korrigiert..


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. Oktober 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Na klasse, ein Linksradikaler alter Schule.


Ja, ich weiss, jeder Intellektueller ist für Dich ein Linksradikaler. So eine Bewertung ganzer Bevölkerungsgruppen mit Verhaftungswellen hatten wir im Land schon einmal. Brauchen wir nicht noch einmal.

Ein sozialer Ruck  würde den USA  gut tun, um ein klein wenig in die Richtung Europas zu kommen. Aber gut, Guantanamo ist doch sicher auch nur ein Lügengerüst der Linksradikalen gegen die USA, oder welche seiner Meinungen im Video sind Deiner Ansicht nach falsch bewertet?

Was spricht dagegen, um auf Deine uralt Texte von vor 40 Jahren einzugehen, Berichte, die vordergründig unglaubwürdig erscheinern, als solche zu bezeichnen, bis es stimmige Beweise gibt? Schreibt er heute noch, dass es keine Massenmorde in Kambotscha gab, wie es durchgeknallte Neonazis immer wieder schaffen und schlimmste Verbrechen leugnen? Oder hat er verstanden, dass auch scheinbar kommunistische Gesellschaftsformen nichts anderes als alle sind, nämlich der Versuch Weniger Macht über Alle zu bekommen? Es ist egal, wie man es nennt und mit welchen Idealen man anfängt. Der Mensch und seine Bedürfnisse ist immer derselbe. Bekommt er Macht, pervertiert er.


----------



## Leob12 (25. Oktober 2016)

> Na klasse, ein Linksradikaler alter Schule der wahlweise das Terrorregime von Pol Pot verherrlicht
> 
> Zitat:_Mein letzter Besuch führt mich zurück nach Phnom Penh, in eine Kirche. Pater François Ponchaud hat den Einmarsch der Roten Khmer als Augenzeuge erlebt und als erster über den Völkermord geschrieben. Schon 1978 erschien sein Buch Cambodge - année zéro, doch niemand wollte den Schreckensberichten des Priesters glauben. Im Gegenteil: *Der amerikanische Linke Noam Chomsky schrieb eine Polemik gegen ihn*, und der belgische Menschenrechtsexperte François Rigaux fand, das Pol-Pot-Regime habe die Menschenrechte wirksamer geschützt als die westliche Welt.
> 
> oder die antisemitische Free Gaza-Bewegung unterstützt._


Linksradikal und antisemitisch? Jetzt wird es aber abenteuerlich. 

Hast du die Polemik gelesen?


----------



## Kaaruzo (25. Oktober 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ja, ich weiss, jeder Intellektueller ist für Dich ein Linksradikaler.



Eigentlich nicht. Aber es gibt auch Intellektuelle, die nicht linke Terroregimes verherrlichen und antisemitische Gruppen (komisch, darauf gehst du vorsorglich erst gar nicht ein) unterstützen.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> So eine Bewertung ganzer Bevölkerungsgruppen mit Verhaftungswellen hatten wir im Land schon einmal. Brauchen wir nicht noch einmal.



Stimmt. Was in der DDR passiert ist, war grausam. Ich hoffe auch, dass sich das nicht nochmal wiederholt.



Leob12 schrieb:


> Linksradikal und antisemitisch? Jetzt wird es aber abenteuerlich. ´



Wieso abenteuerlich?

Antisemitismus (nach 1945) – Wikipedia

Das ist ein alter Klassiker. 

1. Mai in Berlin: Linker Antisemitismus breitet sich aus | Berliner Zeitung
Studie: Antisemitismus ist auch unter Linken weit verbreitet - WELT
Judischer Weltkongress: "Linker Antisemitismus gefahrlicher" - WELT


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. Oktober 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> (komisch, darauf gehst du vorsorglich erst gar nicht ein)


Doch, weil ich Dir die Gruppen aufzeigte, die das heute immer noch machen ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum  Thema "Antisemitismus". Es sind zwei getrennte paar Schuhe, ob man eine  ganze Religion  zu "Christusmördern" stilisiert und dieses  vordergründige "Argument" zu Vertreibung, Scheiterhaufen oder noch  schlimmerem missbraucht, unsere Kirchen haben in der Beziehung in der  Vergangenheit Schlimmes angerichtet, oder ob man aktuelle israelische  Politik kritisiert. Es ist etwas erbärmlich, wenn man die  Kritisierenden, anstatt deren Vorwürfe zu entkräften, einfach zu  Antisemiten erklärt. Aber gut, genau so wird mit Kritik z.B. wegen  Wasserdiebstahl gegenüber Nachbarländern vorgegangen. Du kritisierst  unseren Diebstahl? Du bist ein Antisemit. Das funktioniert aber nicht,  weil es zu leicht durchschaubar ist. Aber gut, in der "Welt" und bei deren Lesern mag das funktionieren ... 



Leob12 schrieb:


> Linksradikal und antisemitisch? Jetzt wird es aber abenteuerlich.
> Hast du die Polemik gelesen?


Die Basis der Äußerung ist diese Quelle, liest sich hier etwas anders, als nach drei entstellenden Zitierungen bis zum Zeit-Artikel ... 

_"Noam Chomsky [at the time] was very favorable to the Khmer Rouge and the Vietnamese_
_communists, but when he read the book he said 'I don't understand the Khmer Rouge'",_
_Ponchaud explained. "Also in France many [leftist] writers changed their minds_
_about the KR [after reading Year Zero]._
Quelle:  A witness to the horror looks back, National, Phnom Penh Post


----------



## Nightslaver (25. Oktober 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Zum  Thema "Antisemitismus". Es sind zwei getrennte paar Schuhe, ob man eine  ganze Religion  zu "Christusmördern" stilisiert und dieses  vordergründige "Argument" zu Vertreibung, Scheiterhaufen oder noch  schlimmerem missbraucht, unsere Kirchen haben in der Beziehung in der  Vergangenheit Schlimmes angerichtet, oder ob man aktuelle israelische  Politik kritisiert. Es ist etwas erbärmlich, wenn man die  Kritisierenden, anstatt deren Vorwürfe zu entkräften, einfach zu  Antisemiten erklärt. Aber gut, genau so wird mit Kritik z.B. wegen  Wasserdiebstahl gegenüber Nachbarländern vorgegangen. Du kritisierst  unseren Diebstahl? Du bist ein Antisemit. Das funktioniert aber nicht,  weil es zu leicht durchschaubar ist. Aber gut, in der "Welt" und bei deren Lesern mag das funktionieren ...



Es geht beim modernen Antisemitismus schon lange nicht mehr primär darum wer wen ans Kreuz genagelt hat. Da braucht man sich diesbezüglich doch nur den Nationalsozialismus in Deutschland anschauen. Juden wurden als genetisch minderwertig hingestellt, als raffgierig, intrigant, verschöwrerisch und kriminell. Juden haben angeblich die Geschicke der Welt hinter den Stühlen und mit ihrem Geld gelenkt und Intriegen gegen Nichtjuden gesponnen um sich zu bereichern... 

Der moderne muslimische Antisemitismus steht dabei dem Weltbild des nationalsozialistischen Antisemitismus auch sehr viel näher als dem christlichen Antisemitismus der Kirche im Mittelalter, wobei es schon dort primär um die Legitimation ging und die Vorwürfe eigentlich nur unwesentlich anders waren als im späteren Nationalsozialismus.

Es macht auch keinen Unterschied ob ich unter dem Deckmantel vermeindlich legitimer Kritik an der Politik Israels gegen Juden hetzte, oder es unter dem Deckmantel der Religion, oder Biologie / Genetik tue. Antisemitismus bleibt Antisemitsmus, ob nun offen, oder getarnt und einen modernen politischen Antisemiten erkennt man meist daran das er bei der vorgeschobenen angeblichen Kritik gegen Israel in der Regel von Juden spricht und nicht von Israelis. 

Und da liegt das Problem, sicher macht Israel es sich einfach Kritik an ihrer Politik abzuschmettern, vor allem wen diese aus Europa kommt und noch spezieller aus Deutschland, indem man die Antisemitismuskeule raus holt und Judenfeindlichkeit unterstellt.
Allerdings stimmt es halt auch das viele Menschen heute wieder / immer noch dazu neigen nicht zwischen der jüdischen Religion und der israelischen Politik zu unterscheiden und israelische Politik dann als jüdische Politik ansehen. Wobei man allerdings auch zugeben muss das das orthodoxe Juden sehr starken Einfluss auf die israelische Politik ausüben und Macht besitzen und somit auch bis zu einem gewissen Grad die israelische Politik mitgestalten.
Diese mangelnde Distanzierung nutzen halt auch viele wirkliche Antisemiten dazu um ihren Antisemitismus als berechtigte Kritik an der israelischen Politik zu zu verkaufen.

Und grade die moderne Linke hat dort ein starkes Problem, indem man kein Problem damit hat sich mit offenkundigen Antisemiten (nicht selten aus muslimischen Ländern) zu solidarisieren (Palistina, Hamas, *hust*) und dann zu meinen man sei nur solidarisch mit den Opfern einer ungerechten Politik, sich aber im Grunde zu Mittätern von zutiefst antisemitischen Menschen macht, was man ausblendet, oder aber sogar noch bis zu einem gewissen Grad selbst adaptiert.
Alles unter dem Deckmantel von berechtigter Kritik gegen israelische Politik...

Moderner Antisemitsmus ist heute bei weiten nicht mehr so einfach und klar erkennbar wie vor über 75 Jahren, die Ziele sind aber noch die selben wie damals.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. Oktober 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> ... Es macht auch keinen Unterschied ob ich unter dem Deckmantel vermeindlich legitimer Kritik an der Politik Israels gegen Juden hetzte....



Es macht aber einen Unterschied, wenn man konkrete politische Entscheidungen kritisiert, und dafür als Antisemit bezeichnet wird.
Das finde ich immer extrem unglücklich, es zerstört jede sachliche Diskussion und zeigt, wie das Gegenüber mit Problemen umgeht.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> ...Und grade die moderne Linke hat dort ein  starkes Problem, indem man kein Problem damit hat sich mit offenkundigen  Antisemiten (nicht selten aus muslimischen Ländern) zu solidarisieren  (Palistina, Hamas, *hust*)...


Das musst Du mir näher erklären. Ich verstehe es so. Wenn jemand antisemitische Grütze verbreitet, wie Hamas und andere Gruppen,
dann sind Menschenrechtsverletzungen an diesen Gruppen völlig legitim und jeder, der diese Menschenrechtsverletzungen kritisiert,
ist ein böser, gemeiner Antisemit? Oder habe ich es falsch verstanden? Wolltest Du mir das erklären, oder habe ich genau mit dem 
 Beispiel beschrieben, was ich meinte?

Nur weil Deppen Deppen sind, rechtfertigt das nicht, an diesen Menschenrechtsverletzungen zu begehen. Der Reichsbürger, der einen
Polizisten meuchelte, soll z.B. auch einen Voksgerichtshofsprozess nach NS-Gerichtsbarkeit mit Todesurteil bekommen. Wenn ich das
kritisiere, werde ich dann auch automatisch zum Reichsbürgerversteher und Symphatisant ihrer Ziele, oder richtet sich meine Kritik
nur gegen eine konkrete Menschenrechtsverletzung?


----------



## Nightslaver (25. Oktober 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es macht aber einen Unterschied, wenn man konkrete politische Entscheidungen kritisiert, und dafür als Antisemit bezeichnet wird.
> Das finde ich immer extrem unglücklich, es zerstört jede sachliche Diskussion und zeigt, wie das Gegenüber mit Problemen umgeht.
> 
> 
> ...



Na zumindest kannst du dann ja mal die Erfahrung machen wie es ist wen man für Dinge als Rassist beleidigt wird obwohl man eigentlich keiner ist. 
Letztlich verhält es sich damit ja nicht wesentlich anders als mit dem einen oder anderen der sich sachlich kritisch bzgl. "Flüchtlingen" äußert und direkt als Nazi betitelt wird.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. Oktober 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Na zumindest kannst du dann ja mal die Erfahrung machen wie es ist wen man für Dinge als Rassist beleidigt wird obwohl man eigentlich keiner ist.


Genau darum geht es doch. Die Rechtsextremen, die immer mehr in das gesellschaftliche Leben drängen, wollen verantwortungsvolle Mitbürger diskreditieren und missbrauchen dafür eine beliebte Karte. Broder ist z.B. so ein Schlingel, der das gerne macht. 
Weblog Die Achse des Guten: Scharf rechts abgebogen - taz.de

Darum erkennt man sofort an dieser Art Diskusion, welche Geisteshaltung dahinter steckt. Und nein, mich greift man damit nicht an, weil ich alles andere als Antisemitisch bin. Es zeigt aber, wie Menschen denken, das Gegenüber offenbart sich damit. Genauso war es hier im Forum. Wenn Foristen gegen bestehende Verträge, wie den Umgang mit Kriegsflüchtlingen, wettern und Menschen, weil sie als Volk nicht zu uns gehören (oder irgendwelche andere rassistische Grütze als Argument nennen)  in ihren Flüchtlingsbooten versenken wollen, dann sind diese Menschen auf Basis ihrer eigenen Aussagen Rassisten und vermutlich von rechtsradikaler Gesinnung. Es ist oft ganz einfach.

Ich gehe jede sachliche Diskussion zum Thema Flüchtlinge ein und bezeichne darum niemanden als Nazi. Es hängt aber an der Art und Weise, wie man es begründet und welche Konsequenzen man zieht. Wenn Menschen Angst haben, dann ist da so. Und wenn Sie Angst haben, nur weil Menschen anderes sind, dann ist genau das Rassimus, weil es Menschen Lernfähigkeit und Anpassung abspricht.


----------



## Nightslaver (25. Oktober 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Genau darum geht es doch. Die Rechtsextremen, die immer mehr in das gesellschaftliche Leben drängen, wollen verantwortungsvolle Mitbürger diskreditieren und missbrauchen dafür eine beliebte Karte. Broder ist z.B. so ein Schlingel, der das gerne macht.
> 
> Darum erkennt man sofort an dieser Art Diskusion, welche Geisteshaltung dahinter steckt. Und nein, mich greift man damit nicht an, weil ich alles andere als Antisemitisch bin. Es zeigt aber, wie Menschen denken, das Gegenüber offenbart sich damit. Genauso war es hier im Forum. Wenn Foristen gegen bestehende Verträge, wie den Umgang mit Kriegsflüchtlingen, wettern und Menschen, weil sie als Volk nicht zu uns gehören (oder irgendwelche andere rassitische Grütze als Argument nennen)  in ihren Flüchtlingsbooten versenken wollen, dann sind diese Menschen auf Basis ihrer eigenen Aussagen Rassisten und vermutlich von rechtsradikaler Gesinnung. Es ist oft ganz einfach.



Ja und wen ein normalerweise links eingestellter Mensch legitimiert das die Hamas Bomben in Israel zündet, Raketen in Wohngebiete schießt und Menschen entführt weil sie sich gegen eine angeblich einseitige jüdische Aggression wehren müssen  dann ist das das Solidarisierung mit Antisemiten und somit genauso antisemitisch. Es ist oft ganz einfach. 

Es gibt schlicht nicht nur einen einseitigen Rassismus und Antisemitismus der nur von einer Richtung (rechts) ausgeht und nicht jeder Rassismus und Antisemitismus ist so einfach zu erkennen wie wen jemand von völkischne Aspekten spricht und nicht jede Kritik / Äußerung / Standpunkt ist berechtigt nur weil jemand eine fragwürdige Politik betreibt.

Entsprechend sind es nicht nur die Rechtsextremen die ein Problem darstellen und wieder in die gesellschaftliche Mitte zu drängen versuchen.
Die letzten Jahrzehnte waren es vor allem linke Extremisten die die Gesellschaft unterminiert haben und die genauso eine Bedrohung für eine objektive und frei denkende Gesellschaft darstellen.
Bestes Beispiel war doch jüngst die völlig überzogen inzinierte Wilkommenskultur in der Flüchtlingskrise, wo berechtigte Kritik die gemahnt hat das es Lösungen braucht und nicht symtomatische Bekämpfung durch Jubelkultur, sowie Schönfärberei und die jahrelange außenpolitische und wirtschaftliche Verfehlungen angeprangert haben als vermeindliche "Nazis" niedergemacht wurden.

Genauso ist es von links doch salonfähig gemacht worden israelische Handlungen in Gaza zu verurteilen und sich mit der Hamas und der palistinensichen Bevölkerung zu solidarisieren und dabei deren fragwürdige Handlungen und Idiologie auszublenden.

Kurz um, verzerrte Wahrnehmungen, Äußerungen, Ansichten und Weltbilder gibt es in beide Richtungen, da ist das letzte was wir brauchen eine einseitige Bekämpfung (nur nach rechts) diesiger.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. Oktober 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ja und wen ein normalerweise links eingestellter Mensch legitimiert das die Hamas Bomben in Israel zündet, Raketen in Wohngebiete schießt und Menschen entführt weil sie sich gegen eine angeblich einseitige jüdische Aggression wehren müssen  dann ist das das Solidarisierung mit Antisemiten und somit genauso antisemitisch. Es ist oft ganz einfach.


Es ist nicht so einfach. Es richtet sich gegen die Politik eines Landes, nicht gegen eine Religion. Manche Menschen halten bewaffneten Widerstand für legitim. Ich nicht, aber auch bewaffneter Widerstand, wie ihn z.B. die RAF einsetzte, richtete ich nicht gegen Deutsche im allgemeinen, sondern Politik und Politiker im Besonderen. Oder hast Du jemals gelesen, dass die RAF aus Antideutschen bestand?  Na gut, in rechtsextremen Foren liest man solche Worte...



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Die letzten Jahrzehnte waren es vor allem linke Extremisten die die Gesellschaft unterminiert haben und die genauso eine Bedrohung für eine objektive und frei denkende Gesellschaft darstellen.


Aha, soso, linke Extremisten. Vermutlich ist für Dich die NSU eine linke Terrorgruppe, oder wie soll ich das verstehen? Also werden Flüchtlingsheime Deiner Meinung nach von Linksextremen angezündet und diese Linksextremen tarnen sich, in dem sie ihre Versammlungsstellen "Kameradschaftshaus" nennen? Es gibt ein paar Deppen, die Autos anzünden, das ist störend und unangenehm und wird massiv verfolgt. Aber das ist nicht vergleichbar mit personenbezogener schwerer Körperverletzung oder Mord. Du solltest nicht unreflektiert nachplappen, was sich in einschlägigen rechtsradikalen oder AfD nahen Foren findet. 



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Bestes Beispiel war doch jüngst die völlig überzogen inzinierte Wilkommenskultur in der Flüchtlingskrise, wo berechtigte Kritik die gemahnt hat das es Lösungen braucht und nicht symtomatische Bekämpfung durch Jubelkultur, sowie Schönfärberei und die jahrelange außenpolitische und wirtschaftliche Verfehlungen angeprangert haben als vermeindliche "Nazis" niedergemacht wurden.


Aha, es ist also völlig überzogen, wenn man traumatisierten Kriegsflüchtlingen eine freundliche und warme Hand reicht? Angemessen ist es Deiner Meinung also, diese traumatisierten Menschen mit brennenden Unterkünften vollens in den Wahnsinn zu betreiben? Und wie soll man Menschen nennen, die aus fremdenfeindlichen Gründen andere offen und aggressiv ablehnen? Ich wurde fassungslos, in wie vielen angeblichen Mitbürgern zutiefst verderbliche Verhaltensweisen steckten. Aber zum Glück ist die überwiegende Anzahl der Bundesdeutschen anders und da keine der prognostizierten Gefahren eintraten, wird dieser "hässliche Deutsche" hoffentlich bald wieder ruhig. 



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Genauso ist es von links doch salonfähig gemacht worden israelische Handlungen in Gaza zu verurteilen und sich mit der Hamas und der palistinensichen Bevölkerung zu solidarisieren und dabei deren fragwürdige Handlungen und Idiologie auszublenden.


Nein, es ist etwas ganz anderes. und wenn Du die perserve Logik dahinter nicht verstehst, dann tut es mir leid. Aber Dein Hass auf sozial engestellte Menschen scheint grenzenlos zu sein. Aus jedem Beitrag trieft nur, dass alle linkorientierten Mitbürger Unmenschen sind. Du machst Dich damit ziemlich lächerlich. Aber ich erwarte schon wieder ein: _"Aber die Krimininalitätsrate ist  gestiegen, ahhh, gröööööhl, brülllll, ...."._ 

Ja, sie ist leicht  gestiegen, ein paar Prozentpunkte, von einem extrem niedrigen Niveau. Anstatt nach den Hintergründen zu fragen wird erstmal pauschal auf  syrische Kriegsflüchtlinge eingedroschen. Das ist, ..., na was ist es, ..., genau, fremdenfeindlich .... 



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Kurz um, verzerrte Wahrnehmungen, Äußerungen, Ansichten und Weltbilder gibt es in beide Richtungen, da ist das letzte was wir brauchen eine einseitige Bekämpfung (nur nach rechts) diesiger.


 Scherzkeks, es gab bisher nie eine Bekämpfung gegen rechte Gewalt in Deutschland und wenn  jetzt ganz vorsichtig damit angefangen wird, kommen in allen Foren, in die ich hin und wieder reinschaue, komische Schreiber, die massiv relativieren. Wenn Du Dir die Anzahl der Polizisten anschaust, die in Sondergruppen gegen "linke" Aktionen, also Anti-AKW Bewegung, Globalisierungsgegner, Antifanten, etc. eingesetzt werden und das vergleichst mit den Anstrengungen, die gegen rechten Terror im Land passieren, dann muss zuerst ganz massiv die Polizei aufgebaut werden, um diese Rechtsdeppen in den Griff zu bekommen. Aber leider musste zuerst ein Polizist sterben, bevor man erkennt, das Reichsbürger keine harmlosen Zeitgenossen sind. 

Solange die Rechtsdeppen vor allem rassistische Gewalttaten begehen, ist der deutsche Gartenzwerg davon nicht berührt. Du bist ein typisches Beispiel dafür, wie rechte Gewalt relativiert wird.  Warum macht man das, warum haben Mitbürger Angst davor, dass es mehr Polizisten gibt, die gegen rechte Gewalt in Deutschland vorgehen. Wer hat daran ein Interesse? Diese Gründe versuche ich seit Jahren zu verstehen. Warum wehren sich Teile der Bevölkerung massiv und offen gegen Polizeiarbeit, die Terror im Land bekämpfen sollen. 

Aber wir kommen vom Thema ab, weil vom rechtsextremen Rand keine "neue Weltordnung" ausgeht. Vielleicht geht es ein bisschen gegen Globalisierungsbestrebungen. Aber da ziehen mehr oder weniger alle an einem Strang, weil Grenzen und Gefahren immer deutlicher werden. Zumindest in der ersten Welt sind es Gefahren, zweite und dritten Welt haben je nach Betrachtungsrichtung durchschnittlich erheblich gewonnen.

Der Winter hat zumindest einen Vorteil. Die Zugdrohnen setzen ich in Bewegung:
Winter in Afghanistan: US-Kampfdrohnen fliegen in den Süden
...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. Oktober 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Manche Leute haben wohl eine Wahrnehmungsstörung:


Danke, genau darum geht es. Es muss endlich auch etwas gegen rechten Terror im Land passieren. Bisher wurde dieses Thema völlig ignoriert!


*Anzahl der politisch  motivierten Straftaten mit rechts- und linksextremistischem Hintergrund*  in Deutschland im Jahr 2015 nach Art des Delikts*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: •  Vergleich rechtsextremistischer und linksextremistischer Straftaten in Deutschland 2015 | Statistik


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. Oktober 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Welcher "rechter" Terror? .


Danke für diese Antwort. Wie nennst Du so etwas:
Rechter Terror: Das Phanomen "NSU" wurde ubersehen | SWRinfo | SWR.de



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Die gesamte Exekutive ist auf dem linken Auge blind.


Scherzkeks. Wie sieht die Realität in Deutschland aus. Rechtsdeppen und Linksdeppen prügeln sich. Die Linksdeppen werden eingekesselt und registriert, die Rechtsdeppen bekommen einen Bus gestellt, der sie zurück ins Heimatdorf bringt. Personalien werden nicht aufgenommen. So etwas habe ich in meiner Jugend ständig erlebt und man fragte fassungslos nach, warum es unterschiedliche Vorgehensweisen gibt. Der Verdacht, dass die Exkutive selektiv vorgeht, konnte nie entkräftet werden.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Außerdem zeigst du deine selektive Wahrnehmung mal wieder sehr gut, in dem du die Quelle so verkürzt, dass der Eindruck entsteht, es gäbe mehr rechte, als linke Gewalt. Die übrigen Delikte lässt du schön unter den Tisch fallen. Es ist so typisch.


Du meinst die leichten Taten die Landesfriedensbruch, also z.B. das Aufschneiden eines Zaunes während einer Demonstration oder das anketten an Bahngleise. Das ist für mich passiver Widerstand und keine aktive Gewalttat gegen andere Menschen. Genau diese Straftsten habe ich oben gezeigt. Es ist Deine Quelle. Es geht bei Terror, also Körperverletzung, Totschlag, Bombenbau, Brandanschläge.  Hakenkreuzschmierereien sind zwar für die Betroffenen ebenso verängstigend, aber irgendwo muss man eine Grenze setzen, sonst wird die Grafik unübersichtlich.


----------



## Kaaruzo (25. Oktober 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Danke für diese Antwort. Wie nennst Du so etwas:
> Rechter Terror: Das Phanomen "NSU" wurde ubersehen | SWRinfo | SWR.de



Meinst du jene NSU bei der bis heute nicht geklärt wurde, wie du zwei mutmaßlichen Haupttäter eigentlich gestorben sind, wo man an den Tatorten keine Spuren gefunden hat und alles auf Indizien basiert?

10 Tote durch die NSU (wo bisher die Beweise fehlen) gegen 34 Tote durch die RAF (plus diversen Sprengstoffanschläge, Entführungen/Geiselnahmen). 

Also bisher „führt“ der linke Terror in Deutschland. 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Scherzkeks. Wie sieht die Realität in Deutschland aus. Rechtsdeppen und Linksdeppen prügeln sich. Die Linksdeppen werden eingekesselt und registriert, die Rechtsdeppen bekommen einen Bus gestellt, der sie zurück ins Heimatdorf bringt. Personalien werden nicht aufgenommen. So etwas habe ich in meiner Jugend ständig erlebt und man fragte fassungslos nach, warum es unterschiedliche Vorgehensweisen gibt. Der Verdacht, dass die Exkutive selektiv vorgeht, konnte nie entkräftet werden.



Weil sich die rechten Deppen auf ihren Demos fast immer besser benehmen, als die linken Deppen auf ihrer Demo.

Und linke Demos werden so gut wie nie von rechten gestört, hingegen werden rechte Demos fast immer gestört (wo die Gewalt in fast allen Fällen von den linken beginnt). 

Aber das hat natürlich System. Wenn man die Gelder, die man für den „Kampf“ gegen Rechts bekommt, rechtfertigen will, braucht man natürlich eine rechte Gefahr.

Was macht man also? 

Man konstruiert eine "rechte" Gefahr. 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Du meinst die leichten Taten die Landesfriedensbruch, also z.B. das Aufschneiden eines Zaunes während einer Demonstration oder das anketten an Bahngleise.



Gefährlicher Eingriff in den Bahn-, Luft-, Schiffs- und Straßenverkehr sowie Landesfriedensbruch sind keine „leichten“ Taten. 

Aber hier sieht man mal wieder schön die Relativierung. 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das ist für mich passiver Widerstand und keine aktive Gewalttat gegen andere Menschen.



So wie Widerstand gegen die Staatsgewalt? Fast immer kommen dabei Polizisten zu Schaden. Aber das ist wohl keine Gewalt gegen andere „Menschen“.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Genau diese Straftsten habe ich oben gezeigt. Es ist Deine Quelle. Es geht bei Terror, also Körperverletzung, Totschlag, Bombenbau, Brandanschläge.



Und da halten sich rechts- und linksextremistischen Taten fast in der Waage. Eine deutliche Überrepräsentierung rechter Gewalt, die du hier postulierst, gibt es nicht. 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Hakenkreuzschmierereien sind zwar für die Betroffenen ebenso verängstigend, aber irgendwo muss man eine Grenze setzen, sonst wird die Grafik unübersichtlich.



Ich finde den Hammer/Sichel und den roten Stern nicht weniger verängstigend, stehen sie doch für eine genauso verbrecherische Gewaltideologie.

PS: In diesem Zusammenhang sei auch an die neuste Diffamierungskampagne der  Amadeu Antonio Stiftung erinnert.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. Oktober 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> ...Aber das hat natürlich System. ....


Richtig, denn wenn ein Land eine Nazi-Zeit hinter sich hat, sollte es sehr wachsam auf diesen Geist achten. 
Darum ist es auch so ungeheuerlich, wenn sich Gruppen mit denselben Themen in diesem Land wieder auf 
die Straße trauen. Es ist Zivilchourage, dagegen zu demonstrieren. Gewalt sollte dabei nicht ins Spiel kommen,
da machen Linksextreme und autonome Blöcke ziemlichen Blödsinn, werden dafür aber auch gnadenlos gejagd.

Und hol bitte nicht die alten Kamellen raus. Die RAF ist seit 40 Jahren Geschichte, die NSU weiterhin aktuell,
weil der Verfassungsschutz die Gruppe, so berechtigte Vermutungen, beschützte. Der linke Terror ist fallend,
der rechte Terror wird immer stärker.  Warum sollte man nicht langsam mal beginnen, auch gegen die Rechten
vorzugehen. Was hast Du dagegen? Niemand sagt, das der Kampf gegen linke Gewalt minimiert werden soll.
Du dagegen wehrst Dich vehemant, dass die rechten Gewalttaten überhaupt ernst genommen werden. Warum?

Vergleiche mal die Stärke, mit der zum Glück gegen die RAF gekämpft wurde mit dem Einsatz gegen die NSU. 
Irgendwie bemerkt man nur Vertuschung, Verharmlosung, etc, aber gar nichts von wegen Rasterfahnungen
und ähnlichem, Straßensperrungen, tausenden von Wohnungsdurchsuchungen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (25. Oktober 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Richtig, denn wenn ein Land eine Nazi-Zeit hinter sich hat, sollte es sehr wachsam auf diesen Geist achten.



Nicht weniger wachsam sollte es auf den linken Geist achten, nachdem man auch die DDR-Zeit hinter sich hat.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Darum ist es auch so ungeheuerlich, wenn sich Gruppen mit denselben Themen in diesem Land wieder auf die Straße trauen.



Es ist aber auch gemein, wenn Menschen ihre ihnen per Verfassung zugesicherten Rechte, wie z.B. das Demonstrationsrecht, wahrnehmen oder? 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es ist Zivilchourage, dagegen zu demonstrieren.



Schon traurig, wenn die linke Gegendemos nicht in der Lage sind, ihre Gegendemonstrationen gesittet ablaufen zu lassen und versuchen Andersdenkenden die Wahrnehmung ihrer Rechte streitig zu machen. Soviel zur moralischen Überlegenheit.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Gewalt sollte dabei nicht ins Spiel kommen, da machen Linksextreme und autonome Blöcke ziemlichen Blödsinn, werden dafür aber auch gnadenlos gejagd.



Völlig zu Recht. Weil gerade diese Gruppen immer wieder negativ auffallen und das nicht nur bei Gegendemos, sondern auch bei ihren eigenen. 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Und hol bitte nicht die alten Kamellen raus. Die RAF ist seit 40 Jahren Geschichte, die NSU weiterhin aktuell, weil der Verfassungsschutz die Gruppe, so berechtigte Vermutungen, beschützte.



Beim NSU besteht bisher alles aus Indizien (auf Beweise wartet man schon seit Jahren vergebens) und die Gefahr beim NSU für die Gesellschaft sin d doch sehr überschaubar. Bei der RAF (wie bei linkem Terror generell) sind alle betroffen. 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Der linke Terror ist fallend, der rechte Terror wird immer stärker.



Und genau das ist falsch. Wie auch die Quellen beweisen. Nur durch eine sehr einseitige Betrachtung, sowie durch fragwürdige Erstellung von Statistiken wird hier eine angeblich rechte Gefahr konstruiert.  



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Warum sollte man nicht langsam mal beginnen, auch gegen die Rechten vorzugehen.



Begonnen? Die gesamte Exekutive versteift sich doch auf die angebliche Gefahr von rechts, während sie auf dem linken Auge blind ist.

Extremismusklausel: Ist Schwesig auf dem „linken Auge“ blind?

Schwesig streicht alle Programme gegen Linksextremismus



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Was hast Du dagegen? Niemand sagt, das der Kampf gegen linke Gewalt minimiert werden soll.



Minimiert? Er findet doch gar nicht statt. Linke Gewalt wird doch durch die herrschenden Parteien mehr oder weniger hingenommen. Und wenn die Polizei mal konsequent gegen Linksextremisten vorgeht (wie z.B. in Hamburg oder Berlin) müssen sie sich von Politiker der linkspopulistischen Parteien wie die Grünen oder die Linke auch noch beleidigen lassen.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Du dagegen wehrst Dich vehemant, dass die rechten Gewalttaten überhaupt ernst genommen werden. Warum?



Weil diese Gefahr konstruiert ist. Weil die Exekutive auf dem linken Auge blind ist. 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Vergleiche mal die Stärke, mit der zum Glück gegen die RAF gekämpft wurde mit dem Einsatz gegen die NSU.



Die RAF war eine Bedrohung für die gesamte Gesellschaft. Von der NSU hat man doch vor ihrer „Enttarnung“ doch nicht mal gewusst. Zumal die Beweise betreffend die NSU bis heute ausstehen. 

Selbst zum Tod der beiden mutmaßlichen Haupttäter gibt es bis heute so viele Widersprüche, dass das ganze doch sehr fragwürdig scheint.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Irgendwie bemerkt man nur Vertuschung, Verharmlosung, etc, aber gar nichts von wegen Rasterfahnungen und ähnlichem, Straßensperrungen, tausenden von Wohnungsdurchsuchungen.



Wozu auch?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. Oktober 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> ...Beim NSU besteht bisher alles aus Indizien (auf Beweise wartet man schon seit Jahren vergebens) und die Gefahr beim NSU für die Gesellschaft sin d doch sehr überschaubar. Bei der RAF (wie bei linkem Terror generell) sind alle betroffen. ...


Wie schön Du es formulierst, dass es Dich überhaupt nicht interessiert, wenn aus unserer Mitte Menschen getroffen und ermordert werden, die nicht Deinen "_rassenhygienischen"_ Ansprüchen entsprechen. Aber ich weiss, Du bist nur rechtskonservativ, natürlich ...

Der linke Terror der RAF traf Führungspersonen der Politik und Wirtschaft. Die normale Bevölkerung hatte nichts zu befürchten. Der rechte Mop dagegen tötere mitten in der Bevölkerung, weil jemand keine blauen Augen hatten. Schaut in der Spiegel und überlegt Euch, ob Rechtsdeppen irgendwas an Euch finden , was sie ablehnen könnten und wenn es so ist, kämpft mit gegen diese abscheulichen Menschenfeinde.

Gegendemonstrationen sind ein verbrieftes Recht. Sie wurden angemeldet und genehmigt. Aber die Provokation durch Rechtsdeppen ist zum Teil so groß, dass sich bestimmte Gruppen der Gesellschaft nicht zurückhalten können. Das ist unnötig und wird verfolgt. So funktioniert ein Rechtsstaat. Warum willst Du das untergraben?  Die Rechtsdeppen haben ihre Chance auf Demonstration, sie dürfen das machen, gut muss man es nicht finden und unterstützen erst recht nicht. Und ich wundere mich immer wieder, wie Du auf der einen Seite gegen Antimitismus klagst, auf der anderen Seite Holocaustgegner deckst. Es ist offensichtlich, welches Spiel Du spielst, und worum es Dir geht, aber natürlich bist Du nur rechts konservativ, natürlich...

Wie kommst Du auf das dünne Brett, dass es keine Beweise gegen die NSU gibt? Aber was, außer Deinem beliebten Verbreiten von rechtsradikaler Propaganda, haben Deine Beiträge mit dem Thema zu tun?


----------

